# Mac Pro 2013 : Vos pronostics !



## jellyboy74 (7 Février 2013)

Hey , aujourd'hui je vous propose un petit jeu :

Quel vont être les changements du MP 2013 . Comme vous le savez ce modèle devrais faire son apparition d'ici Mars Avril . Alors à votre avis , changement de design (qui date de 2002 avec le G5 !! ) ? Quel processeur (xéon , amd ? ) ? carte graph (ati , nvidia )  etc etc etc ! 

Décrivez le mac pro que vous attendez !


----------



## Sly54 (7 Février 2013)

J'hésite entre "5 mm d'épaisseur" et "400 $ plus cher"
P'tet que ça sera les deux


----------



## jellyboy74 (7 Février 2013)

Oui enfin je parle du mac pro hein pas du macbook pro ! 
:rateau:

Mais t'as pas forcément tord !! ( pour les 400 dolls )


----------



## VanZoo (8 Février 2013)

Avec le thunderbolt, Apple va devoir revoir l'architecture interne de ses modules...
Processeur Xeon bien sur
Design nouveau - sniffff 

Je vois bien une présentation en Mars ( comme les Ipad semblent être déportés à l'automne )


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Février 2013)

Oui il semblerais qu'ils n'aient pas vraiment le choix puisque l'actuel Mac pro va être retiré de la vente .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2013)

Plus cher, c'est bien égal, si le nouveau Mac Pro sera modulable il va intéresser plus d'un d'entre nous


----------



## VanZoo (8 Février 2013)

Depuis le temps que je l'attends le saligaud ! Mon Mac Pro 2007 est vieillissant :hein:


----------



## crazy_c0vv (8 Février 2013)

Je prédis une entrée de gamme à 4000$ environ. Soit 4500 pour vous en France 

Côté design, peut-être des bords moins coupants, moins aigus. Passage en unibody ?

Connectique TB en facade (1 ou 2) et à l'arrière (2 minimum). Problème : comment conjuguer une carte graphique dédiée en PCI-E avec un TB ?

3 solutions :

Le TB 'Mac Pro' ne sort pas de vidéo, uniquement du PCI-E. Ca ne posera pas de problème pour tous les périphériques type disque dur, carte son, HUB, etc. 
Le TB 'Mac Pro" sort de la vidéo, mais uniquement celle issue du chipset interne. Si on branche un écran sur le port TB, il sera drivé par le chipset interne. Avantage : on peut booter sans carte graphique dans le port PCI-E. Pour utiliser les perfs d'une carte graphique, pas de secret : brancher l'écran directement dedans. 
Le TB 'Mac Pro' sort de la vidéo, même si celle ci provient de la carte graphique. Comment ? Il y a une "entrée" Displayport à côté de la sortie des cartes graphiques, ce qui permet de rediriger la sortie de la carte vers le TB. Ou alors ça passe en interne directement, seules certaines cartes sont compatibles...
Tout ça présente un intérêt assez limité... Quand on a un mac pro, on se fiche qu'il y ait 25 câbles dessus, vu qu'il n'est pas mobile. Pour le TB tel qu'il est présenté n'a un intérêt que superficiel sur un mac pro. On dispose de ports PCI-E pour ajouter des fonctionnalités. Il faut quand même un port TB, mais s'il n'y a pas de vidéo qui y transite, je pense que ce n'est pas bien grave.

A côté de ça : USB 3 bien entendu, et emplacement (deux ?) 2.5' pour intégrer simplement des SSD, en plus des 4 emplacements 3.5' actuels. 

Des CPU récents et dignes de ce nom seraient bien entendu de la partie.


----------



## VanZoo (9 Février 2013)

Peut-être un Fusion drive avec un 7200 t/m sur le Mac Pro ?

Ou choix à l'achat d'emplacement 2.5" ou 3.5 ( ou 2 de chaque )


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (9 Février 2013)

Ca cause de quoi ici ? de hackintosh ?
Bizarrement, j'ai lu que le nouveau Macpro est prévu pour fin d'année et non pas en avril/mai ...
Ensuite, une machine qui n'avait plus été mise à jour depuis 2010 ... on peut s'attendre à tout !
Les iphones commençant à sérieusement être dépassés par la concurrence _(dixit Steve Wozniak)_, j'ose espérer qu'il y aura du génie dans ce nouveau mac, voire une révolution. Mon Macpro G5 commence à fatiguer, à bon entendeur.


----------



## Etienne000 (9 Février 2013)

Mon pronostic ? 500 plus cher histoire d'atteindre les 3000 !

Et de la ram soudée tant qu'on y est


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2013)

Plus de 4 disques en interne. Des caddies qui permettent de monter du SSD/HDD 2.5" facilement.
Des ports PCI-E avec certains qui ont une double hauteur (4 en hauteur normale + 2 en double hauteur) pour éviter de condamner un port lorsque l'on branche une carte graphique.


----------



## fusion (9 Février 2013)

vu que toute la gamme a augmenté, je pense que les pro vont aussi voir leur ticket d'entrée monter. à l'intérieur, si apple veut garder son architecture 2 proc. ils resteront sur du xeon. et vu les perf. je ne vois pas pourquoi en changer.

sinon dans le pro 2009 on a déjà un port PCI double pour la carte graphique.


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2013)

quand je dis double, c'est qu'il y a un emplacement vide au dessus et non pas un autre connecteur PCI-E.
rien à voir avec le type de bus.


----------



## jellyboy74 (9 Février 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Ca cause de quoi ici ? de hackintosh ?
> Bizarrement, j'ai lu que le nouveau Macpro est prévu pour fin d'année et non pas en avril/mai ...
> Ensuite, une machine qui n'avait plus été mise à jour depuis 2010 ... on peut s'attendre à tout !
> Les iphones commençant à sérieusement être dépassés par la concurrence _(dixit Steve Wozniak)_, j'ose espérer qu'il y aura du génie dans ce nouveau mac, voire une révolution. Mon Macpro G5 commence à fatiguer, à bon entendeur.




Ouais mais ce qu'il y a c'est qu'entre temps le mac pro actuel fût interdit de vente à partir de Mars ( mais pas de la lune ! ) et pis ca aussi :

http://www.macworld.fr/mac/actualites,mac-pro-2013-printemps,532483,1.htm

Moi hormis le hardware qui doit évoluer j'arrives toujours pas à me lasser de ce look . Il est beau à en crever ce design .


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (9 Février 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Ouais mais ce qu'il y a c'est qu'entre temps le mac pro actuel fût interdit de vente à partir de Mars ( mais pas de la lune ! ) et pis ca aussi :
> 
> http://www.macworld.fr/mac/actualites,mac-pro-2013-printemps,532483,1.htm
> 
> Moi hormis le hardware qui doit évoluer j'arrives toujours pas à me lasser de ce look . Il est beau à en crever ce design .



Ouais, pas convaincu, du printemps, on se retrouve déjà au mois de juin ... Faut comprendre France Systèmes, si le Mac pro est leur gros business, faut commencer à préparer le client. Question : l'amendement de l'Union Européenne qui met un terme à la vente des Mac pro actuels, son application était prévue depuis quand ?


----------



## MarcMame (10 Février 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Ouais, pas convaincu, du printemps, on se retrouve déjà au mois de juin ... Faut comprendre France Systèmes, si le Mac pro est leur gros business, faut commencer à préparer le client.


Le business de France Système est essentiellement l'éducation. On peut penser que le gros de leur marché se fait sur les iMac et les mini.




GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Question : l'amendement de l'Union Européenne qui met un terme à la vente des Mac pro actuels, son application était prévue depuis quand ?


Longtemps puisque la date à même été préalablement repoussé une fois.
Apple connaissait cette échéance.


----------



## Bungie (21 Février 2013)

Abandon des lecteurs optiques, soit un gain de place important et une nouvelle ergonomie qui permet de redéfinir tout le design de la machine. Accessoirement ça évite d'avoir à tirer des signes SATA sur la carte-mère juste pour ces lecteurs de disquettes laser.

Les nouvelles puces Thunderbolt d'Intel qui supporte le displayport 1.4.

Les Xeon Haswell colleraient avec le planning de sortie d'Intel en juin.  Mais Apple pourrait avoir une fournée d'exemplaire avant en exclusivité ou des annonces anticipées des deux côtés.


----------



## VanZoo (23 Février 2013)

Sur la gamme Mac Pro, je trouverais ça stupide d'abandonner le lecteur/graveur DvD !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (23 Février 2013)

VanZoo a dit:


> Sur la gamme Mac Pro, je trouverais ça stupide d'abandonner le lecteur/graveur DvD !



Le laisser sur un macpro dans sa version tiroir serait reconnaître que le SuperDrive est une daube sans nom. Or, les raisons _(marketing)_ invoquées pour le retrait de ce type d'équipement sont bien plus générales _(visiblement, on en aurait plus besoin)_ et ne font donc aucune différences entre Superdrive et lecteur à tiroir.


----------



## VanZoo (23 Février 2013)

Un professionnel en vidéo a besoin d'un graveur !


----------



## Madalvée (23 Février 2013)

VanZoo a dit:


> Un professionnel en vidéo a besoin d'un graveur !



Un professionnel en vidéo a plein de périphériques branchés à sa config, alors c'est pas un graveur externe qui va lui faire peur.


----------



## Baptiste.A (24 Février 2013)

Et en ce qui concerne les cartes graphiques vous voyez quoi?

Moi je verrais bien un partage entre des cartes AMD et nVidia, avec plusieurs cartes de chaque marques.

Voici ce que j'aimerais pour le Mac Pro:
-Pour le CPU:
     ---intel Core i7 (1 seul) pour la version "normal".
     ---intel Xeon (1 ou 2) pour les version haut de gamme et serveur.

-de 8 à 256 go de Ram.

-Cartes graphiques:
     ---des cartes "grand publiques" pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de beaucoup de puissances aux niveau graphique, comme la nVidia GTX660 ou la la AMD HD7760 (avec de GO de Ram graphique).
     ---des cartes graphiques "haut de gamme" mais pas pro (1 ou 2en SLI ou CrossFire) comme les GTX680, le nouvelle GTX titan, ou GTX690 de chez nVidia ou les HD7970 GHz édition de chez AMD (avec 3,4 ou 6 GO de Ram).
     ---des cartes graphiques professionnelles (1 ou 2) comme les quadro de nVidia.

-2 emplacement 2,5" pour les SSD+ 4 emplacements 3,53 pour les HDD+ technologie Fusion Drive.
-4 Thunderbolt, 6 USB3, 2 Ethernet. WIFI ac intégré
-Lecteur/graveur BlueRay

Prix de base:2499.

Quant pensez-vous?


----------



## VanZoo (24 Février 2013)

Etant donné qu'il y a des pilotes ATI Radeon dans la 10.8.3, je vois plutôt ces CG


----------



## MarcMame (24 Février 2013)

Baptiste.A a dit:


> Quant pensez-vous?


Le matin surtout. Après je fatigue, tout comme toi. :rateau:


----------



## Baptiste.A (24 Février 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Le matin surtout. Après je fatigue, tout comme toi. :rateau:


Joli jeu de mot, mais j'ai bien écrit quant et non quand, bref ceci n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## SadChief (25 Février 2013)

Baptiste.A a dit:


> Joli jeu de mot, mais j'ai bien écrit quant et non quand, bref ceci n'est pas le sujet.



"Qu'en pensez-vous"


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2013)

Baptiste.A a dit:


> Joli jeu de mot, mais j'ai bien écrit quant et non quand, bref ceci n'est pas le sujet.


Tu tant fonce...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Tu tant fonce...



On ne l'appelle pas Alphonse ?


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> On ne l'appelle pas Alphonse ?


Alf-once ?


----------



## Baptiste.A (25 Février 2013)

VanZoo a dit:


> Etant donné qu'il y a des pilotes ATI Radeon dans la 10.8.3, je vois plutôt ces CG



Dommage, je préfère nVidia...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------




SadChief a dit:


> "Qu'en pensez-vous"



Ah, oui... ^^


----------



## Oslew (6 Mars 2013)

Le premier qui donne des infos sérieuses sur la sortie des "futurs Macpro" est un authentique "Roudoudou à très petits poux ..................".
Y en a mare d'attendre. La machine n'est plus en vente, mais continu sur le refund  Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire 
Mais que fait donc SJ


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mars 2013)

Oslew a dit:


> La machine n'est plus en vente, mais continu sur le refund  Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire


C'est tout à fait normal et autorisé. La *re*vente de machines est toujours autorisée.

Les grossistes ne peuvent plus en acheter à Apple mais peuvent écouler leurs stocks.
Apple de son coté peut écouler les machines dans le refurb puisque ce sont des "secondes mains".


----------



## Oslew (6 Mars 2013)

Que la revente de machine de deuxième main soit possible, par x ou y, OK. Mais que la maison mère, vende des machines recyclées, comme neuve, sous garantie idem, perso je trouve cela très curieux, alors même que cesdites machines sont interdites à la vente.  La preuve elles sont retirées parce que considérée comme "dangereuses". 

Mais tout ceci, ne nous regarde pas. :casse:


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mars 2013)

Oslew a dit:


> Que la revente de machine de deuxième main soit possible, par x ou y, OK. Mais que la maison mère, vende des machines recyclées, comme neuve, sous garantie idem, perso je trouve cela très curieux, alors même que cesdites machines sont interdites à la vente.  La preuve elles sont retirées parce que considérée comme "dangereuses".


Tu n'as pas l'impression d'être un tout petit poil dans l'exagération ? 
On parle d'ordinateurs ici, pas de déchets radionucléaires, de fuite de gaz ou d'aliments contaminés....
Lorsqu'un produit est considéré comme dangereux pour la population, on ne fait pas qu'interdire sa vente, on retire tous les produits existants du marché et ça, il n'en a jamais été question. 
Les machines vendues sont autorisées à l'usage sans précaution et ne sont pas devenues subitement dangereuses pour la population le jour de l'application de cette loi !

Le refurb ne vend en aucune manière des produits neufs mais *reconditionnés*. 
Ce n'est pas parce que Apple fait un remarquable travail de remise à l'état standard au point qu'il est difficile de faire la différence et accompagné d'une garantie standard que ça en fait un produit neuf : ça n'en est pas un dès l'instant qu'il a été déballé par le premier acquéreur !

Si la revente de machine de machine de seconde main est possible par x ou y, pourquoi le fabricant devrait-il en être exclu ? J'aimerai que tu m'expliques....


----------



## Oslew (6 Mars 2013)

Là question ici n'est pas de faire entendre mon point de vue, d'on certainement tout le monde s'en fout. La question est celle des normes et du respect de ces normes. Il a été décidé au niveau européen de faire évoluer les normes électriques et la conséquence en est que le matériel qui ne les respecte pas, cesse d'être vendu. In fine ces normes correspondent à une protection des utilisateurs, svp, ne pas l'oublier.

C'est un fait.

Seul le matériel usagé ou de 2ème main échappe à ladite règle, sauf dans le cas d'une norme à forte contrainte avec retrait du stock, voir de l'intégralité du parc, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici. Le "fabricant", ne peut en aucun cas déroger à la règle, surtout à partir du moment où il valide le reconditionnement avec une garantie d'origine. Ce n'est pas une décision personnelle, mais les règles du marché.

Juste à titre d'exemple, dans le secteur automobile, avec l'époque de l'arrivée des pots catalytique. Un constructeur a forcément en bout de chaîne ou en gestion interne, des véhicules qui ne sont pas de "première monte", mais "recyclés" à des degrés variés  je ne parle pas du marché de l'occasion  et bien dans ce cas, le constructeur est tenu, soit de s'abstenir de vendre, soit de mettre ses produits aux normes.

J'ai pas plus tard qu'hier discuté de cela avec un responsable d'Apple, qui était, à titre personnel, choqué des pratiques de sa maison mère.

Reste par ailleurs la question que si ce produit est maintenant retiré du marché neuf, son remplaçant se fait toujours attendre. Pour du matériel pro, utilisé par des pro, pour des prestations de pro, qui ont absolument besoin de gérer à court et surtout à moyen terme le hard et le soft, ce trou, doublé d'un manque total d'information, fait largement douté de la crédibilité du fabricant à assumer ce marché pro. Voilà mon point de vue.


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mars 2013)

Oslew a dit:


> Reste par ailleurs la question que si ce produit est maintenant retiré du marché neuf, son remplaçant se fait toujours attendre. Pour du matériel pro, utilisé par des pro, pour des prestations de pro, qui ont absolument besoin de gérer à court et surtout à moyen terme le hard et le soft, ce trou, doublé d'un manque total d'information, fait largement douté de la crédibilité du fabricant à assumer ce marché pro. Voilà mon point de vue.


C'est un tout autre débat qui n'a aucun rapport avec le sujet de cette discussion, même si je te rejoins parfaitement sur ce point.

Pour le reste, les règles me semblent absolument respectées et très franchement, je trouve que si on peut être choqué par cette situation, à quel degré situez vous l'affaire du médiator par exemple ? 
Et pour rester chez Apple, je trouve bien plus choquant l'évasion fiscale et les marges pratiquées que le fait d'écouler un stock de seconde main qui arrangera bien des professionnels en mal de Mac Pro. Mettons un peu les choses en perspective.


----------



## eldefine75 (6 Mars 2013)

Sujet intéressant.

Et bien commencons. D'un point de vue extérieur, à eux de nous surprendre pour le design, mais sinon une certaines modularité accessible (peut être des swap ?)

D'un point de vue matérielle : 

CG :  tout simplement les cartes actuelles, 7950/7970 (crossfire ?) GTX Titan (calcul) bref tout se qu'on trouve sur les platesformes actuelles.

Pour ma part Mono-CPU. Ati pourquoi pas cela m'importe peu mais faut le top, je pense opteron ?

Pour les SSD / HDD , et bien je préfère les SSD en PCI, c'est vraiment se qui se fait de mieux.
Autant de 3.5' qu'il veulent.

Usb 3 avec au moins 3-4 connecteurs mini  Thunderbolt aussi.

La Ram 6-xxx. Dépend de du timing.

Lecteur/Graveur BlueRay.

Et surtout la possibilité de l'upgrader à souhait, pas comme la ram collée comme sur la MBP rétina


----------



## SadChief (6 Mars 2013)

Oslew a dit:


> ...
> Juste à titre d'exemple, dans le secteur automobile, avec l'époque de l'arrivée des pots catalytique. Un constructeur a forcément en bout de chaîne ou en gestion interne, des véhicules qui ne sont pas de "première monte", mais "recyclés" à des degrés variés &#8212; je ne parle pas du marché de l'occasion &#8212; et bien dans ce cas, le constructeur est tenu, soit de s'abstenir de vendre, soit de mettre ses produits aux normes...
> Voilà mon point de vue.



C'est quelque chose de très banal qui m'est arrivé l'été dernier, et c'est la pure réalité.
Je m'arrête à une station d'essence ; je descends et je referme négligemment la portière sur un de mes doigts. La douleur a été atroce pendant quelques dizaines de secondes, ensuite mon doigt a commencé à s'enfler rapidement.
En suivant la logique de la soi-disante "legislation européenne", il faudrait interdire sur-le-champ la production, la commercialisation et l'utilisation des voitures, car certains utilisateurs peuvent se blesser à cause de leur manque d'attention (même manque d'attention en cause dans le cas des ventilos dans les appareils électriques, en particulier dans les Mac Pro). Raison en plus d'interdire les voitures : le nombre de morts sur les routes.
C'est bien là toute l'hypocrisie du système : vouloir réglementer le moindre détail de la vie quotidienne - ce qui est du domaine de l'absurde, car impossible à accomplir - en s'acharnant sur des aspects non-significatifs tout en laissant de côté d'autres beaucoup plus importants (en particulier ceux qui ne les arrange pas).
"Faire évoluer les normes électriques", tu dis... la belle expression qui ne trompe personne. Du politiquement correct ad nauseam.


----------



## Kyriell (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de remonter le fil de discussion. On est en mai et toujours pas de Mac Pro en vente, ni annoncé !

L'un (ou l'une) d'entre vous aurait-il des nouvelles, rumeurs, visions, d'une plus ou moins hypothétique annonce concernant nos machines de bureau préférées ?

Merci

Kyriell


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mai 2013)

Kyriell a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permets de remonter le fil de discussion. On est en mai et toujours pas de Mac Pro en vente, ni annoncé !
> 
> ...



J'ai bien peur qu'il faille désormais attendre le début de la WWDC pour avoir une réponse à cette question, soit encore un bon mois.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (2 Mai 2013)

Va y avoir un belle recrudescence des hackintosh dans un mois...


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Mai 2013)

C'est quoi le Mac Pro ? Connais plus.


----------



## Louis Prunelle (6 Mai 2013)

Au prix de cette machine, jespère bien quelle sera obsolète le plus tard possible&#8201;!
(Javoue ne pas bien comprendre que tant dutilisateurs réclament de la nouveauté...)


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mai 2013)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Au prix de cette machine, j&#8217;espère bien qu&#8217;elle sera obsolète le plus tard possible&#8201;!
> (J&#8217;avoue ne pas bien comprendre que tant d&#8217;utilisateurs réclament de la nouveauté...)


Cette machine n'étant plus disponible à la vente, il y a bien plus important que la simple nouveauté. Une mise aux normes européenne serait déjà satisfaisante à court terme.
Mais ce qu'on réclame avant toute chose c'est de la v-i-s-i-b-i-l-i-t-é !


----------



## sylvanhus (6 Mai 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Cette machine n'étant plus disponible à la vente, il y a bien plus important que la simple nouveauté. Une mise au norme européenne serait déjà satisfaisante à court terme.
> Mais ce qu'on réclame avant toute chose c'est de la v-i-s-i-b-i-l-i-t-é !





Oui puis une baisse de prix avec...

Ou un modèle qui laisse plus de choix sur le processeur ou qualité de la ram par exemple...
Un Xeon et de la ram ECC pour faire du photoshop façon pro, pas besoin de tout cet attirail  qui fait grimper le prix pour rien...

Car bon l'iMac est limité, le Mac mini emputé et le Macbook pro juste une blague, d'autant plus si on a pas besoin de mobilité (l'iPad prend le relais)

Bref Apple semble dire au revoir aux professionnels on dirait...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (6 Mai 2013)

Un équivalent du monde PC, c'est ça qu'il faut. 

Deux modèles, un abordable et un hors de prix.

Abordable :
- des CPU normaux (i7 par exemple)
- de la ram normale (DDR3, 4 ou 6 slots)
- des ports PCI-E
- la possibilité de booter sans carte graphique dédiée (avec juste le chipset)
- des emplacements 3.5" et 2.5" pour ajouter du stockage
- des ports externes (USB3, FW, TB, RJ45 etc). 

Un truc simple et pas trop cher, destiné aux gens qui veulent un ordinateur fixe où on peut changer quelques pièces. 

Tout ça, vendu la tour seule, pour le prix d'un iMac disons. 

Hors de prix : 
- juste une évolution du Mac Pro qu'on connait (double gros CPU Xéon, ram ECC, etc etc).


----------



## sylvanhus (6 Mai 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Un équivalent du monde PC, c'est ça qu'il faut.
> 
> Deux modèles, un abordable et un hors de prix.
> 
> ...



+ 1000


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Mai 2013)

INFORMATION​
CE FIL EST L'UN DES 6 OÙ  sylvanhus DÉVERSE SES DIATRIBE ANTI-APPLE ET ANTI MACUSERS QUI ONT LE MALHEUR DE SE TROUVER BIEN AVEC UN MAC.
QUAND JE PENSE QU'IL ACCUSE CERTAINS D'ENTRE NOUS À PASSER NOTRE SUR VIE SUR MAC G

C'EST VRAIMENT L'HÔPITAL ETC ETC

BONNE SOIRÉE À TOUS​


----------



## initialsBB (12 Mai 2013)

Allons y gaiement :

Rack 4U (poignées/pieds amovibles en option)
Dual Xeon:
    "Good" E3-1265L v3 (dual 4C/8T @ 2.5 GHz + GPU GT1)
    "Better" E5-2600 v2 (dual 8C/16T + GPU embarqué)
    "Best" E5-2600 v2 (dual 12C/24T + GPU embarqué)
8 slots RAM
2 slots PCIe 16x
GPU dédiés en option: AMD 7950, nVidia GTX Titan
2 ports ThunderBolt
2 slots SATA-III 3,5"
4 slots SATA-III 2,5"
2 ports 100GbE
2 USB 3.0 en facade, 2 à l'arrière
entrée-sortie audio optique
sortie audio analogique

Encore plus accessible (par exemple changement rapide de l'alimentation en cas de défaillance).
Pas de version mono-proc, pas de slots graveur, pas de firewire.

Annonce d'un "soyez patient" laconique à la WWDC, mais pas officiellement annoncé et dispo avant fin septembre/début octobre 2013. Tim Cook a parlé trop tôt l'année dernière et c'est la roadmap Intel qui a retardé ce qui devait déjà être disponible (cf. fin de la vente des Mac Pros en Europe).


----------



## iapx (12 Mai 2013)

En tout cas pas un Mac Pro tel qu'on le connait, je pense plutot qu'Apple pourrait sortir un ordinateur (un peu) modulaire plus tard cette année, mais certainement pas aussi extensible que l'est un Mac Pro en interne. 

Et je pense que ceux qui ont des Mac Pro complètement équipé en RAM, disquesss, SSD, cartes graphiques, risquent d'être pas mal déçus.

Et la seconde alternative, c'est qu'Apple tue petit à petit le Mac Pro pour le faire disparaitre, ce qui a commencé en Europe, en utilisant fallacieusement une nouvelle règle qui ne s'appliquait pas pour les Mac Pro existant, pour tenter d'expliquer l'arret de leur commercialisation!


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mai 2013)

initialsBB a dit:


> 2 ports 100GbE


Ca existe déjà ça ?


----------



## crazy_c0vv (12 Mai 2013)

initialsBB a dit:


> Allons y gaiement :
> 
> Rack 4U (poignées/pieds amovibles en option)
> Dual Xeon:
> ...



C'est un serveur ça, pas une machine de travail... 



iapx a dit:


> En tout cas pas un Mac Pro tel qu'on le connait, je pense plutot qu'Apple pourrait sortir un ordinateur (un peu) modulaire plus tard cette année, mais certainement pas aussi extensible que l'est un Mac Pro en interne.
> 
> Et je pense que ceux qui ont des Mac Pro complètement équipé en RAM, disquesss, SSD, cartes graphiques, risquent d'être pas mal déçus.
> 
> Et la seconde alternative, c'est qu'Apple tue petit à petit le Mac Pro pour le faire disparaitre, ce qui a commencé en Europe, en utilisant fallacieusement une nouvelle règle qui ne s'appliquait pas pour les Mac Pro existant, pour tenter d'expliquer l'arret de leur commercialisation!



Je pense que s'ils ont envie de l'arrêter ils ne se prendront pas la tête et l'arrêteront en disant que de toutes façons, personne ne les achetait , comme les Xserves...


----------



## iapx (12 Mai 2013)

@crazy_c0vv 
Mais alors, pourquoi alors avoir arrêté la commercialisation des Mac Pro en Europe?!?

Apple a utilisé comme seul et unique argument, une nouvelle réglementation Européenne, qui ne concernait que les NOUVEAUX produits, pas ceux déja commercialisé en UE, et donc une réglementation qui ne concernait en rien les Mac Pro.

Apple a menti pour arrêter de commercialiser les Mac Pro: ça m'a laissé rêveur!


----------



## MarcMame (12 Mai 2013)

iapx a dit:


> Apple a utilisé comme seul et unique argument, une nouvelle réglementation Européenne, qui ne concernait que les NOUVEAUX produits, pas ceux déja commercialisé en UE, et donc une réglementation qui ne concernait en rien les Mac Pro.
> 
> Apple a menti pour arrêter de commercialiser les Mac Pro: ça m'a laissé rêveur!


Avant de crier au loup et de lancer des accusations gratuites il serait sage de te justifier.
C'est juste ton opinion perso ou tu as des preuves de ce que tu avances ?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Mai 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> INFORMATION​



Oh la on se calme, on ne crie pas et on respecte la charte, y'a moyen de dire la même chose sans pour autant hurler.


----------



## ILaw (13 Mai 2013)

Mon pronostic est que la wwdc n aura rien à voir avec les MP parce qu Apple se fout pas mal du marche professionnel depuis des années et qu il serait temps d en prendre acte.


----------



## Jacti (13 Mai 2013)

initialsBB a dit:


> Pas de version mono-proc, pas de slots graveur, pas de firewire.


Oh la ! Et que fais-tu de mes disques FW, mon eye tv FW, mon interface audio FW. Le FW est loin d'être mort pour les pros. J'ai quantité de périphs en FW. Et je ne veux pas d'adaptateurs à la con comme, par exemple, FW/thunderbolt.


----------



## initialsBB (13 Mai 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> C'est un serveur ça, pas une machine de travail...



Par ce qu'un serveur n'est pas une machine de travail ? 

Le coup de la "petite tour pas trop chère en dessous du prix d'un iMac" est une demande classique sur les forums ici et ailleurs :sleep:
Aucun intérêt pour Apple de se mettre elle même une épine dans le pied vis-à-vis des ventes d'iMac justement, surtout que ces derniers en config pro taquinent le Mac Pro entrée de gamme. Apple couvre tout le spectre entre 600 (Mac Mini) et 3000 (iMac haut de gamme). Le Mac Pro serait donc à mon avis proposé à partir de 3000.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------




Jacti a dit:


> Oh la ! Et que fais-tu de mes disques FW, mon eye tv FW, mon interface audio FW. Le FW est loin d'être mort pour les pros. J'ai quantité de périphs en FW. Et je ne veux pas d'adaptateurs à la con comme, par exemple, FW/thunderbolt.



Tu prends un adaptateur ou tu n'achètes pas le nouveaux Mac Pro ? 
Plus sérieusement, Apple est coutumière d'abandonner les interfaces datées et il ne faut pas feindre l'ignorer. Si ils ne mettent pas le paquet sur le ThunderBolt, on sera encore en USB 3 dans 10 ans (ç va pour les disques navettes, les clés USB, etc, mais soyons honnête ça va pas quand on enchaîne beaucoup de périph dessus).


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mai 2013)

Jacti a dit:


> Oh la ! Et que fais-tu de mes disques FW, mon eye tv FW, mon interface audio FW. Le FW est loin d'être mort pour les pros. J'ai quantité de périphs en FW. Et je ne veux pas d'adaptateurs à la con comme, par exemple, FW/thunderbolt.


Pas besoin d'adaptateurs. Une simple carte PCIe à 30 fera la blague.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Mai 2013)

initialsBB a dit:


> Par ce qu'un serveur n'est pas une machine de travail ?


Non, un serveur c'est un serveur, pas une station de travail. Un serveur ça se racke et ça se met dans un datacenter ou une pièce dédiée, pas sous un bureau.
J'exagère un peu, on fait bien ce qu'on veut de notre matériel, mais un Mac Pro en rack, ça serait un serveur pour moi. 



initialsBB a dit:


> Le coup de la "petite tour pas trop chère en dessous du prix d'un iMac" est une demande classique sur les forums ici et ailleurs :sleep:
> Aucun intérêt pour Apple de se mettre elle même une épine dans le pied vis-à-vis des ventes d'iMac justement, surtout que ces derniers en config pro taquinent le Mac Pro entrée de gamme. Apple couvre tout le spectre entre 600 (Mac Mini) et 3000 (iMac haut de gamme). Le Mac Pro serait donc à mon avis proposé à partir de 3000.



Tant pis pour Apple, tous les gens qui ont besoin d'une petite tour pas trop chère achèteront des PC et y installeront Mac OSX ou Windows.


----------



## initialsBB (13 Mai 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Tant pis pour Apple, tous les gens qui ont besoin d'une petite tour pas trop chère achèteront des PC et y installeront Mac OSX ou Windows.



Ils le font déjà depuis des années et c'est tant mieux pour eux !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (13 Mai 2013)

Oui, je voulais dire qu'ils _continueront _à le faire


----------



## fusion (14 Mai 2013)

les Mac pro de 2009 (dernière architecure) sont loin d'être dépassés!! enfin je parle pour moi qui suis non-pro, meme si je bosse sur Logic 9 de façon assez intensive et un peu de final cut et CS6 aussi. 

vu les possibiités d'evo (passage au 6 coeurs, Ram, SSD....) je ne me vois pas changer avant 3-4 ans. avant de vouloir changer faut voir si la config actuelle convient. et moi elle me convient parfaitement. donc avoir le dernier proco ou autre ne m'interesse pas, tant que ça marche!

après pour les pros qui ont d'autres besoin, la oui je comprends. même si avoir du matos dernier cri n'est pas forcement gage de perf. Le tout c'est que soft et hard soient optimisés.


----------



## mac_maniac (18 Mai 2013)

+1000
le mac pro actuel, quel'on peut avoir encore sur le refurb (donc comme neuf-garanti par apple) est une excellente machine qui reste pour moi un très bon choix pour un utilisateur averti et exigeant (c-a-d qui demandera une machine robuste pouvant executer toutes les taches avec effeicacité) en comparaison des imac, mac mini ou meme des futurs mac pro (s'ils existent). On ne peut repprocher pour moi qu'une chose aux mac pro actuels (sans entrer dans le debat des mises a jours anemiques depuis 2009) : le SATA-3. Pour le reste, les nouveaux processeurs seront ils si puissants comparés au xeon 6 coeurs ? les cartes graphiques : osx 10.8 permet de mettre n'importe quelle nvidia dernier cri avec prise en charge native dans osx. Pour le sata-3 il ya des solutions sur pci-e mais je constate que pour toutes les taches que je confier a mon mac pro, le sata-3 n'apporte pas grand chose comparé au sata-2 sur mes ssd. Si ce n'est dans les bench et constater qu'on passe a des debits proches de 450 M/s au lieu de 250 ... mais en a t on vraiment besoin !? la reactivité par contre elle est là dès le sata-2.
Je persiste et considère toujours que meme aujourd'hui, un investissment dans un mac pro 2009 sur le refurb + maj processeur et carte graphique + ssd, est sans doute dans la plupart des cas le meilleur investissement à moins de ne pas avoir de limite financière (combien couteront les nouveaux macpro ?!).


----------



## Pepoto (9 Juin 2013)

En fait, je me pose la question de l'évolution du Mac Pro depuis la sortie du Thunderbolt sur les MacBooks Pros, et depuis mes pronostiques n'ont pas beaucoup changé :
- du Thunderbolt 2 à gogo, au moins 4-5 ports, de l'USB 3, pas de FireWire ;
- un format U pour être facilement rackable (mais par un kit additionnel) ;
- la possibilité de coupler facilement ces nouveaux Macs Pros entre eux pour se faire une petite ferme de calcul de quelques Macs Pros comme qui rigole (via Thunderbolt 2 et Mac OS 10.9?) ;
- du Xeon Haswell avec chipset graphique intégré pour faire en sorte que tous les ports Thunderbolt gèrent de l'affichage comme il se doit ;
- évolutivité classique en RAM ;
- quelques emplacements de disques de stockages internes sous forme mSATA pour avoir un meilleure dissipation thermique (à la limite, des emplacements 2,5", mais sûr et certain, le format 3,5" dégage) ;
- quelques emplacements (PCIe ?) pour cartes GPU additionnels.

E basta.

Le reste s'externalise via Thunderbolt 2.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2013)

Pepoto a dit:


> E basta.
> 
> Le reste s'externalise via Thunderbolt 2.



On verra bien


----------



## ianos (9 Juin 2013)

Perso, si jamais un nouveau Mac Pro sort, et vu les technologies telles que Thunderbolt 2, je verrai bien une machine ultra configurable par ajout ou non d'éléments branchés en Thunderbolt.
Tu veux un proc ? tu achètes un proc.
T'en veux 5 ? T'en achètes 5 et tu les branches les uns derrière les autres.
Tu veux rajouter du SSD ou autre ? Tu branches à la suite, etc...

Tout ça sur une base modifiable à souhait, et pourquoi pas comme certains l'imaginent, avec un kit rackable...

Peut-être la réponse demain soir ???


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2013)

Mon pronostic:  ça sera cher.


----------



## ianos (9 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Mon pronostic:  ça sera cher.



C'est clair !

Car il ne faut surtout pas que cela fasse de l'ombre aux autres gammes existantes (iMac, portables, etc...) qui ont déjà des performances très hautes...


----------



## Pepoto (9 Juin 2013)

Non, je parie plutôt que ce sera dans les mêmes eaux que maintenant (ce qui est assez cher, j'entends bien ^^), voire un poil moins cher.


----------



## ianos (9 Juin 2013)

On dit la même chose...
Cela sera toujours plus cher qu'un iMac haut de gamme (ce qui est déjà le cas aujourd'hui) !

hé, Pepoto, j'avais pas vu : 4 messages en 11 ans... pas mal !!!
C'est mieux que moi ;-p


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Juin 2013)

Si le principe de modularité est poussé au plus loin par Apple je pense que le Mac Pro tel qu'il est aujourd'hui a vécu.

Grâce à Thunderbolt, donc à la rapidité des échanges, il est possible de faire éclater le principe du tout en un et de revenir à un concept de boîtes multiples avec lesquelles on construit ce que l'on veut.

J'imagine que l'on pourra multiplier des unités centrales réduites à des processeurs, de la RAM, et un peu de SSD. Les GPU feront partie des écrans, ou des boîtiers GPU pourront piloter de 1 à plusieurs écrans. Les systèmes de stockage de masse deviendront variés. Les Hub permettront de normaliser des éléments non Thunderbolt. Construire soit même un système serveur deviendra enfantin  On peut aller encore plus loin dans le détail


----------



## ValentinH (10 Juin 2013)

4 x Xeon E5-2690 @ 2.90GHz, des SSD d'1 To, 16 barrettes de 64 Go de ram, qu'on puisse enfin dépasser la barre des 12 000 $ en le configurant


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

Il arrive ! 
Fake ou pas ?   :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Juin 2013)

Gros fake


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

C'était loin d'être un fake !!


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Juin 2013)

Au début, je l'ai trouvé superbe. Mais après avoir vu la taille, je doute de son évolutivité. On dirrait plutôt un mac mini pro. J'éspère qu'on pourra mettre plein de disques en interne et changer la carte graphique comme sur l'ancien!


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

J'espère surtout qu'il y a tout de même du PCI express.
EDIT : ah bah non...


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Juin 2013)

Après avoir regardé la page du site d'apple, je le trouve innovant et bien fait. Le système de refroidissement a l'air très bien fait! Par contre, je regrette l'absence de disque dur (si j'ai bien compris) et l'absence de ports PCI pour les cartes d'extension. On va être obligés de passer par les extensions externe en thunderbolt. Le problème est qu'il faudra avoir plein de boitiers externes et câbles. :rateau:

Je me réjouis de voir le démontage d'ifixit !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (10 Juin 2013)

Belle déception que ce nouveau Mac "Pro"...

Aucune possibilité d'extension des disques durs, des cartes PCIe... Apple mise tout sur le TB et c'est ridicule.

Le TB, même en version 2, est bien loin des vitesses offertes par le PCIe. 

Enfin, wait & see...


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

217ae1 a dit:


> l'absence de ports PCI pour les cartes d'extension. On va être obligés de passer par les extensions externe en thunderbolt. Le problème est qu'il faudra avoir plein de boitiers externes et câbles. :rateau:



Et surtout je comprends pas comment le problème des débits peut être résolu...



> Quelques chiffres...
> 
> En 2013, un SSD haut-de-gamme parvient déjà à saturer le port Thunderbolt, qui culmine environ à 700Mo/s. Ce débit est d'ailleurs assez proche de celui offert par le port SATA3 (sur lequel sont généralement branchés les disques durs internes), dont la norme, déjà malmenée, devra rapidement évoluer pour suivre la douloureuse cadence imposée par les disques à mémoire flash.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mimil5 (10 Juin 2013)

pour ma part je trouve l'ancien plus beau et surtout plus attrayant !!


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

Moi je le trouve magnifique le nouveau et surtout il tranche radicalement avec l'ancien et ça ça fait plaisir, on a l'impression de retrouver apple sur ce coup !


----------



## crazy_c0vv (10 Juin 2013)

Ouais. 

J'hésitais entre Mac et PC pour me faire une station de traitement photo, je pense que ça va être Windows 7, Lightroom et Photoshop.

Apple se moque du monde en sortant un Mac Pro cylindrique et sans ports d'extension... Non mais allo quoi, t'es une machine de bureau "pro" et t'as pas de port PCIe ? Non mais allo quoi ?

(Désolé pour cette vanne dépassée ... tout comme cet ordi avant même sa sortie )


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'était loin d'être un fake !!



Bah si....


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Juin 2013)

C'est surtout une question importante...?

Elle est ou l'innovation ? :mouais:
C'est aussi inutile que celle du dernier iMac ...

Ben je confirme pour un Pro aujourd'hui...Windows 7...


----------



## pickwick (10 Juin 2013)

vu comme cela c'est magnifique !
http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h38 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Moi je le trouve magnifique le nouveau et surtout il tranche radicalement avec l'ancien et ça ça fait plaisir, on a l'impression de retrouver apple sur ce coup !



Tout à fait d'accord, on retrouve Apple et je crois que ce Mac Pro, une fois les railleries passées, sera un beau succès.


----------



## dvd (10 Juin 2013)

Je comprends pas comment un pro sérieux peut acheter ce macpro. C'est pas évolutif, propriétaire. Vive les tours PC qui elles au moins sont standard. 
2 SSD montés en raid et le débit de ce macpro est pulvérisé. Et que dire du Thunderbolt...


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Juin 2013)

dvd a dit:


> Je comprends pas comment un pro sérieux peut acheter ce macpro. C'est pas évolutif, propriétaire. Vive les tours PC qui elles au moins sont standard.
> 2 SSD montés en raid et le débit de ce macpro est pulvérisé. Et que dire du Thunderbolt...



Sans parler de mettre 32 ou 64 Go de ram, on fait comment sur le nouveau Mac Pro ?

Idem pour une carte graphique plus récente ? 

Et tu as raison, un pro a besoin de place niveau disque dur...

Bref mon retour sur PC sans regret...


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je le trouve magnifique le nouveau et surtout il tranche radicalement avec l'ancien et ça ça fait plaisir, on a l'impression de retrouver apple sur ce coup !



Je suis d'accord c'est la plus belle tour du marché.... Mais ça n'en fait pas la plus pratique. Apple sacrifie ici la fonction au profit de la forme. A la rigueur ça pourrait suffire pour une machine de gamer mais un pro je vois mal comment il peut faire a moins d'être un pro pouvant se satisfaire d'un iMac ou d'un MacBook... On est plus proche du super Mac Mini que de la station de travail. 

Ce qui n'empêche que si j'avais le pognon, je me le payerais    ^^

Mais bon, je bosse sur portable et il servirait pour jouer... ^^  

D'ailleurs un boitier pareil ferait une sympathique console de jeux, très loin du look neutre de Magnétoscope de la Xbox One.


----------



## tuxbros (10 Juin 2013)




----------



## sylvanhus (10 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je suis d'accord c'est la plus belle tour du marché.... Mais ça n'en fait pas la plus pratique. Apple sacrifie ici la fonction au profit de la forme. A la rigueur ça pourrait suffire pour une machine de gamer mais un pro je vois mal comment il peut faire a moins d'être un pro pouvant se satisfaire d'un iMac ou d'un MacBook... On est plus proche du super Mac Mini que de la station de travail.
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche que si j'avais le pognon, je me le payerais    ^^
> 
> ...



Assez d'accord !


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> On est plus proche du super Mac Mini que de la station de travail.



On est d'accord, je suis super enthousiaste et déçu à la fois. Mon pote en MAO me demandait ce qu'il allait faire de ses cartes PCI et là j'avoue que 
Surtout si on prend en compte les débits du thunderbolt par rapport au PCI, même avec adaptateur, comme l'avait très bien souligné mac4ver dans "quelques chiffres".
Moi je voyais bien ce nouveau produit comme complémentaire à la gamme apple et non pas remplaçant le mac pro car là une fois de plus avec apple, on est le cul entre 2 chaises et personne d'est réellement satisfait et ça fait chier... d'autant plus qu'on ne connait pas le prix de ce nouveau joujou


----------



## momo-fr (10 Juin 2013)

La page de présentation animée chez Apple&#8230; zoli ! 

Edit : soyez patient, c'est lourd et on dirait qu'on est nombreux dessus&#8230;


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On est d'accord, je suis super enthousiaste et déçu à la fois. Mon pote en MAO me demandait ce qu'il allait faire de ses cartes PCI et là j'avoue que
> Surtout si on prend en compte les débits du thunderbolt par rapport au PCI, même avec adaptateur, comme l'avait très bien souligné mac4ver dans "quelques chiffres".
> Moi je voyais bien ce nouveau produit comme complémentaire à la gamme apple et non pas remplaçant le mac pro car là une fois de plus avec apple, on est le cul entre 2 chaises et personne d'est réellement satisfait et ça fait chier... d'autant plus qu'on ne connait pas le prix de ce nouveau joujou



Je dirais 2199  1er modèle...


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2013)

JE suis tombé amoureux!!!!! :love: Non mais il est vraiment trop trop beau. JE VEUX!!!!! :love::love::love:

Seul reproche, il manque une pomme qq part!


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> La page de présentation animée chez Apple zoli !


Ouais, elle est vraiment superbe.

Il faudra attendre maintenant les benchs et voir comment étendre les capacités du bestiau


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je dirais 2199 &#8364; 1er modèle...



Si c'est le cas, je suis bien content de n'avoir besoin que d'un mac mini et je justifie tout à fait d'avoir un hakintosh ou un pc sous windoz pour ceux qui en ont besoin.


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ouais, elle est vraiment superbe.
> 
> Il faudra attendre maintenant les benchs et voir comment étendre les capacités du bestiau&#8230;



C'est magique! Donnez moi un prix! Que je puisse préparer ma chérie tt de suite!


----------



## rizoto (10 Juin 2013)

Bon pour le coup, ils se sont un peu sorti les doigts.
Et puis ils n'ont pas mis de carte nvidia

De la a en faire une réussite commerciale...je ne sais pas. Il suffit de voir le prix d'un cable thunderbolt pour comprendre


----------



## sylvanhus (10 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, je suis bien content de n'avoir besoin que d'un mac mini et je justifie tout à fait d'avoir un hakintosh ou un pc sous windoz pour ceux qui en ont besoin.







Remarque c'est peut etre un bon espoir pour le mac mini cette histoire de double gpu et d'une machine de si petite taille...
Apple ne pourra plus avoir d'excuse pour equiper le mini d'un gpu equivalent ( mono pour le coup) la oui la mini serait le mac ultime par excellence...


Mais bon faut pas trop rever a mon avis...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (10 Juin 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Va y avoir un belle recrudescence des hackintosh dans un mois...


Je me quote, parce que je pense qu'on va effectivement avoir plus de Hackintosh dans les mois qui viennent... 



dvd a dit:


> Je comprends pas comment un pro sérieux peut acheter ce macpro. C'est pas évolutif, propriétaire. Vive les tours PC qui elles au moins sont standard.
> 2 SSD montés en raid et le débit de ce macpro est pulvérisé. Et que dire du Thunderbolt...


Hé oui. Ou quand une compagnie privilégie l'aspect de ses produits "pro" avant leurs fonctionnalités.



sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est surtout une question importante...?
> 
> Elle est ou l'innovation ? :mouais:
> C'est aussi inutile que celle du dernier iMac ...
> ...



Gros +1. Windows 7. Ou hackintosh.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On est d'accord, je suis super enthousiaste et déçu à la fois. Mon pote en MAO me demandait ce qu'il allait faire de ses cartes PCI et là j'avoue que
> Surtout si on prend en compte les débits du thunderbolt par rapport au PCI, même avec adaptateur, comme l'avait très bien souligné mac4ver dans "quelques chiffres".
> Moi je voyais bien ce nouveau produit comme complémentaire à la gamme apple et non pas remplaçant le mac pro car là une fois de plus avec apple, on est le cul entre 2 chaises et personne d'est réellement satisfait et ça fait chier... d'autant plus qu'on ne connait pas le prix de ce nouveau joujou



Si le 12 curs avec 2 FirePro est le haut de gamme, on peut rêver d'un monocur avec Radeon ou Geforce "abordable" (on parle Apple) pour Gamers. mais pour ça faut encore pouvoir changer le GPU au bout de quelques années. ça ferait une très belle SteamBox.

Mais je plussoie ton collègue.... Ou est la dimension pro?


----------



## mokuchley (11 Juin 2013)

A      M A S T E R P I E C E    FELICITATION APPLE  

3 ans sur mac, et pas une bonne nouvelle pour m'egayer  !!!!

ENFIN , c'est du pure génie 

la tour a 10.000 euros sera du coté PC. windows

un seul processeur = reduction notable du prix
si je ne reve pas, il va etre chainable en ethernet (master & slaver)
en lui meme , il ne sera pas chère, mais le chainage, c'est a dire, ce que prevoyait certain ; 

le mac pro modulaire, mais non en interne, mais vers l'exterieur, qui est l'image, de l'ordinateur de demain ; " rien dans les tripes tout dans la queue"

le prix ttc sera moindre, mais les options, uniquement propriétaire vont l'elever trés haut

Appel a répondu a cette phrase moulte fois retrouvé sur les sites = un ordinateur entre le mac mini 2012 et le macpro 2010



dire que je voulais abandonné l'informatique !!!!

maintenant, primo, la fiabilité = attente deux ans
les mises a jours !!!! là et tout le problème, si Apple s'est vu conspué, sur sa mise a jour de 2012, c'est maintenant que ce type de rajeunissement leger sera primmordial, pour voir sa pieuvre aux milles tantacules !!!!!

pourquoi, je pense a mon home studio, qui se construit d'année en année, et je vois le nouveau macpro ainsi, on rajoute une carte pci(thunder), un processeur(thunder) etc.....

.... ou alors, ce seront les OS qui casseront le chateau de carte, avec n'importe qu'elle nouveauté!!! et ça Apple s'est le faire aussi


le MACPRO était un tout en un , c'est désormais " un pour tous, tous pour un"



et si l'argent ne me permettra pas de l'acheter, APPLE,pour la première fois, vient de me faire rever   

E B A H I T !!!!!


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2013)

Je n'avais pas d'exigence particulière pour la forme.
Un cylindre, oui, pourquoi pas, cela fait un bel objet, tout à fait dans le sens de l'esthétique industrielle de la marque. Peut-être, aussi, astucieux pour le refroidissement.

Je n'étais pas très loin (voir le post #73 de ce fil) de ce qu'il est ce nouveau Mac Pro, au détail considérable près que le(s) GPU sont toujours dans la boîte, et que je les avais "externalisés".

Il ne reste plus qu'à en connaître l'intérieur en détail, et accessoirement D  ) son prix. Sans doute restera-t-il au niveau du domaine du rêve !

Je pense que c'est une superbe machine, et qu'elle n'a pas encore dévoilée toute la mesure de ses possibilités. Je suis curieux de connaître "le gap" avec le plus puissant des "anciens Mac Pro".

N'en déplaise aux grincheux de l'évolutivité  à tous prix, les temps ont changés. La taille du stockage de masse que nécessite certaines utilisations "pro", et non pas "d'amateurs  avertis et de haut niveau," dépasse très notablement la taille qu'on peut embarquer dans une tour. Qu'ils se demandent un peu quelles sont les impératifs du cinéma et de la vidéo en général avec des images 4K.

En tous cas, même si je n'en ai pas du tout l'utilité, j'aimerai bien pouvoir me "faire" une petite config


----------



## vincenzeaux (11 Juin 2013)

en tout cas vue la façon dont on nous l'a présenté, je serais l'un de ceux qui passeront par l'apple store rien que pour le tester 
mais c'est quand même très innovant la compatibilité 4K, non?
mais encore faut-il avoir du contenue qui en vaut la peine, on a très rarement des films ou des photos en "4K".


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je n'avais pas d'exigence particulière pour la forme.
> Un cylindre, oui, pourquoi pas, cela fait un bel objet, tout à fait dans le sens de l'esthétique industrielle de la marque. Peut-être, aussi, astucieux pour le refroidissement.
> 
> Je n'étais pas très loin (voir le post #73 de ce fil) de ce qu'il est ce nouveau Mac Pro, au détail considérable près que le(s) GPU sont toujours dans la boîte, et que je les avais "externalisés".
> ...





J'ai une question en toute gentillesse...

Qu'est ce que tu y connais en "pro" ou "amateur avertis de haut niveau" ?

Question simple: de combien crois tu qu'un photographe professionnel doit disposer en terme de place pour stocker les nombreux événements (mariages , baptêmes etc...)

Tu crois que 1 ou 2 To lui suffiront !?

Pas la peine d'etre un amateur ou pas pour comprendre, par logique, qu'aujourd'hui , vu que la dématérialisation est plus que dominante, les besoins de place niveau stockage ne sont plus les mêmes, et oui les temps changent n'est ce pas...


Photoshop demande du GPU, la 3D n'en parlons pas, et la ram ?

16 voir 32 Go devient presque un standard pour un pro, du coup on fait comment sur le nouveau Mac Pro qui ne dispose (visiblement) que de 4 slots de Ram ?

Va falloir revendre celle installées pour les changer ?

Les temps changent et les besoins augmentent, pas l'inverse...

Donc franchement non, tous mes potes qui attendaient le nouveau Mac Pro, sont en train de pleurer sur ma boîte mail, le coté petit et fermé du Mac Pro les rebute ...

Ils préparent les mouchoirs pour un switch prochain sur Pc ou Hackintosh...


Donc les temps changent oui...Et c'est valable sur le besoin de place comme sur l'évolutivité d'une machine...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> En tous cas, même si je n'en ai pas du tout l'utilité, j'aimerai bien pouvoir me "faire" une petite config


Ca correspond à mon clin d'oeil.
Pourquoi ne pas se faire plaisir, un Mac Pro ça fait combien d'intérêts en moins ?


sylvanhus a dit:


> J'ai une question en toute gentillesse...
> 
> Question simple: de combien crois tu qu'un photographe professionnel doit disposer en terme de place pour stocker les nombreux événements (mariages , baptêmes etc...)
> 
> Tu crois que 1 ou 2 To lui suffiront !?



Et comment qu'il fait avec l'ancienne version du Mac Pro ... probablement qu'il met toutes les événements sur des DDE ... laissons donc ces professionnels s'exprimer, ça pourrait en intéresser plus d'un.


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Remarque c'est peut etre un bon espoir pour le mac mini cette histoire de double gpu et d'une machine de si petite taille...
> Apple ne pourra plus avoir d'excuse pour equiper le mini d'un gpu equivalent ( mono pour le coup) la oui la mini serait le mac ultime par excellence...
> 
> 
> Mais bon faut pas trop rever a mon avis...


Non, il ne faut pas trop rêver. 
Apple n'a jamais eu besoin d'excuses pour faire ou ne pas  faire ni pour justifier ou non ses choix, qu'ils nous plaisent ou pas.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Non, il ne faut pas trop rêver.
> Apple n'a jamais eu besoin d'excuses pour faire ou ne pas  faire ni pour justifier ou non ses choix, qu'ils nous plaisent ou pas.



Toute la magie de Apple hein !?

Celle ne pas écouter les demandes des ses clients !?



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Ca correspond à mon clin d'oeil.
> Pourquoi ne pas se faire plaisir, un Mac Pro ça fait combien d'intérêts en moins ?
> 
> 
> Et comment qu'il fait avec l'ancienne version du Mac Pro ... probablement qu'il met toutes les événements sur des DDE ... laissons donc ces professionnels s'exprimer, ça pourrait en intéresser plus d'un.



oui sauf que l'ancien Mac pro tu as 4 emplacements de prévu pour rajouter des disque de 2 To par rack...

Pour un total de 8 To disponible sur le Mac Pro...

Et c'est tout dans la boiboite avec le Mac Pro actuel, pas de fil etc...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> oui sauf que l'ancien Mac pro tu as 4 emplacements de prévu pour rajouter des disque de 2 To par rack...
> 
> Pour un total de 8 To disponible sur le Mac Pro... Et c'est tout dans la boiboite avec le Mac Pro actuel, pas de fil etc...



Et tu crois que le fait d'avoir tout dans la même boite c'est sécurisant.

Si on écoutait tout le monde, chacun sa machine, on en reviendrait à une machine sur mesure montée par un assembleur. 





> Celle ne pas écouter les demandes des ses clients !?


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Et tu crois que le fait d'avoir tout dans la même boite c'est sécurisant.
> 
> Si on écoutait tout le monde, chacun sa machine, on en reviendrait à une machine sur mesure montée par un assembleur.



Peut être la solution !?

Il n'a jamais été aussi fort que depuis hier soir le Pc d'assembleurs aux yeux de l'évolutivité...

On dit que le PC est mort...il vient de renaitre de ses cendres on dirait...

Merci Apple 

Et pour répondre sur le fait que tout soit dans une boite est plus sécurisant, c'est plus pour une question pratique et de place disponible sur le bureau...

C'est marrant que tu me pose la question, alors que c'est ce que Apple fait depuis des années, faire des petites boites avec tout dedans, et tout le monde trouvait ça génial...

Ils font l'inverse, et c'est tout aussi génial !?

Mouais....


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Toute la magie de Apple hein !?
> Celle ne pas écouter les demandes des ses clients !?





sylvanhus a dit:


> On dit que le PC est mort...il vient de renaitre de ses cendres on dirait...




Une fois de plus, Apple trace la route innove. 
Et ce n'est pas l première fois, à de nombreuses reprises dans son histoire, Apple a tout remis sur le métier.
Exit les 68000 pour passer au PPC et rebelote pour passer sur Intel, faisant fi de tout et tous pour inventer son futur.
Dans ces conditions, on ne peut pas prendre en compte les attentes de tous les "clients", une grande majorité n'ayant pas la vision suffisante, la plupart n'étant que des suiveurs. 
Qui voulait d'un iPhone ou iPad, d'un 27, d'un Retina avant qu'Apple les _'invente'_ qui pouvait même croire à un OS comme X, alors que la norme était Windows  => appuyez sur démarrer pour éteindre . ^^
Si Apple écoutait ses clients, nous serions au même stade que PC, et nous connaissons le résultat.
 PC qui se ballade avec des montagnes de casseroles pour garder la compatibilité avec une informatique révolue, ses clients continuent à utiliser XP ou plus vieux, c'est  l'informatique de _pépé et mémé_ ou comment utiliser un ordinateur comme un cahier d'écolier ou une machine à écrire plantogène et plombée jusqu'à la moelle, "mais elle peut faire tourner la première version de _toshop_ et le scan des années 20". ^^

Alors oui, c'est vrai, Apple n'a rien à faire de ton désidérata particulier et du mini de tes rêves. 
Apple invente son futur, fatalement ça change les habitudes, les règles, etc. Cela dérangera toujours les types qui aiment leurs Charentaises et leurs petites certitudes .. Mais heureusement pour  ceux-ci, PC est toujours là.

PS Je te rappelle, qu'en plus de tout ça, Apple n'est ni ton père ni ta mère ni ta copine ni un pote, mais une multinationale qui est aussi là pour faire le maximum de $$$$.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Une fois de plus, Apple trace la route innove.
> Et ce n'est pas l première fois, à de nombreuses reprises dans son histoire, Apple a tout remis sur le métier.
> Exit les 68000 pour passer au PPC et rebelote pour passer sur Intel, faisant fi de tout et tous pour inventer son futur.
> Dans ces conditions, on ne peut pas prendre en compte les attentes de tous les "clients", une grande majorité n'ayant pas la vision suffisante, la plupart n'étant que des suiveurs.
> ...




Apple ne brise pas mon mini rêve, car il ne m'a jamais fait rêver...

Un PC ne me fait pas rêver non plus, j'ai pas besoin de rêver , j'ai besoin d'un outil pour travailler, comme tous les pros et autres utilisateurs pour travailler tout en restant des années sur leurs machines...

Apple invente leur futur, comme Microsoft, certe un Pc a toujours gardé ses casseroles , mais il est toujours autant utilisé pour travailler, donc bon...et il semble regagner en interet pour les amoureux de l'évolutivité...

J'aime bien quand tu dis "leur petites certitudes" celle la elle est drôle ^^

On verra les ventes de ce beau Mac Pro, on va bien rire...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Une fois de plus, Apple trace la route innove.
> Et ce n'est pas l première fois, à de nombreuses reprises dans son histoire, Apple a tout remis sur le métier.
> Exit les 68000 pour passer au PPC et rebelote pour passer sur Intel, faisant fi de tout et tous pour inventer son futur.
> Dans ces conditions, on ne peut pas prendre en compte les attentes de tous les "clients", une grande majorité n'ayant pas la vision suffisante, la plupart n'étant que des suiveurs.
> ...



Une jolie victime du marketing Apple et de la distorsion de réalité... 

C'est bien ce que je disais, dans les années 80/90, le Mac était plutôt la plateforme de gens qui en avait dans le crâne (scientifiques, érudits, créateurs, artistes, mais aussi les passionnés de belle technologie et de choses bien pensées, surtout après avoir connu le CPM/DOS). Aujourd'hui quand je lis ça, je me dit que c'est vraiment de venu celle des neuneus friqués lessivés par des campagnes de pub extrêmement lobotomisantes sur des produits qui ligotent le client dans un système de plus en plus fermé et dépendant du net ... Ca fait peur de voir l'évolution quand on est sur Apple depuis plus de 30 ans ... vraiment peur ...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> PS Je te rappelle, qu'en plus de tout ça, Apple n'est ni ton père ni ta mère ni ta copine ni un pote, mais une multinationale qui est aussi là pour faire le maximum de $$$$.





Bien heureusement, c'est marrant de lire ça, alors qu'avant , c'etait un discours bien plus nuancé...

"Apple c'est des artistes, des passionnés, fait pour des passionnés..."

Pour avoir la chance d'exercer un métier de passionnés, avec des passionnés, je peux te dire que c'est une autre mentalité que celle de prendre nos lecteurs pour des vaches à lait...

Money is money comme on dit, et Apple l'a bien compris...

Et le fan s'en fout ,c'est de SON Apple dont on parle, alors tout va bien...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h20 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Une jolie victime du marketing Apple et de la distorsion de réalité...
> 
> C'est bien ce que je disais, dans les années 80/90, le Mac était plutôt la plateforme de gens qui en avait dans le crâne (scientifiques, érudits, créateurs, artistes, mais aussi les passionnés de belle technologie et de choses bien pensées, surtout après avoir connu le CPM/DOS). Aujourd'hui quand je lis ça, je me dit que c'est vraiment de venu celle des neuneus friqués lessivés par des campagnes de pub extrêmement lobomisatantes sur des produits qui ligotent le client dans un système de plus en plus fermé ... Ca fait peur de voir l'évolution quand on est sur Apple depuis plus de 30 ans ... vraiment peur ...



Dis pas ça tu vas te faire insulter par les amoureux fanatique de Apple...

Ne jamais critiquer Apple, ils innovent et ils font leur futur avec ton porte monnaie, pas avec ta satisfaction...

Fais gaffe tu vas te faire passer à tabac :love:

Je plaisante bien sur...

Mais je suis bien d'accord avec toi !!!


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Dis pas ça tu vas te faire insulter par les amoureux fanatique de Apple...
> 
> Ne jamais critiquer Apple, ils innovent et ils font leur futur avec ton porte monnaie, pas avec ta satisfaction...
> 
> ...



J'ai 31 ans d'expérience Apple, t'inquiète, les newbies de l'ère actuelle ne peuvent que me faire rire. Et on peut être un utilisateur chevronné sans être un fanatique (ou du moins en ne l'étant plus avec le recul)


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai 31 ans d'expérience Apple, t'inquiète, les newbies de l'ère actuelle ne peuvent que me faire rire. Et on peut être un utilisateur chevronné sans être un fanatique (ou du moins en ne l'étant plus avec le recul)



Entièrement d'accord avec toi 

Ca fait plaisir de lire ce genre de choses en tous cas , car vu comment le ton monte pour avoir oser critiquer la nouvelle politique grand public de Apple...

Bref des gens objectifs, ça fait plaisir


----------



## ianos (11 Juin 2013)

Vous êtes murs, tous les deux, pour passer au Hackintosh... 

Perso, j'attends les essais et tarifs, mais il y a de fortes chances pour que je me prenne une grosse configuration !


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

ianos a dit:


> Vous êtes murs, tous les deux, pour passer au Hackintosh...
> 
> Perso, j'attends les essais et tarifs, mais il y a de fortes chances pour que je me prenne une grosse configuration !



Ben pourquoi pas, mais le coté trop instable et casse bonbon à mettre en place me refroidi un peu...

Remarque si quelqu'un peut nous faire un super topic, ultra simple, à la rigueur, je vaispeut etre essayer...


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Apple ne brise pas mon mini rêve, car il ne m'a jamais fait rêver...
> 
> Un PC ne me fait pas rêver non plus, j'ai pas besoin de rêver , j'ai besoin d'un outil pour travailler, comme tous les pros et autres utilisateurs pour travailler tout en restant des années sur leurs machines...


Ça, c'est une vraie théorie d'amateur.
En tant que Pro, ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai intégré que l'informatique est un domaine de pointe qui évolue extrêmement vite, il faut savoir renouveler ses machines si l'on veut profiter des avancées de l'informatique, un ordinateur n'est pas une machine à café que l'on garde jusqu'à l'usure ultime, sauf pour des taches subalternes (D'ailleurs, j'écris ce post avec un vieux MBP17 de 2009, c'est ma version de la machine à écrire. 
Donc, _les Pros _amortissent leurs machines et en changent. 



sylvanhus a dit:


> J'aime bien quand tu dis "leur petites certitudes" celle la elle est drôle ^^
> On verra les ventes de ce beau Mac Pro, on va bien rire...


C'est une machine qui sera chère, et plus encore à mon avis si on la fait évoluée.
C'est un Mac pour les Pros ( les vrais) qui en ont réellement besoin et qui peuvent se la payer et la rentabiliser.
Il est évident (ça ne semble pas être le cas pour toi, mais je  jure que c'est évident) que le Mac Pro n'est pas là pour concurrencer le Mini, ni en puissance, ni nombre de ventes. 
On ne compare pas une Clio avec une Ferrari, pourtant elles ont toutes les deux quatre roues, un volant, un moteur, ce n'est simplement pas pour la même utilisation ni pour la même clientèle, comme le nouveau MacPro et le Mini. ;-)


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Ça, c'est une vraie théorie d'amateur.
> En tant que Pro, ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai intégré que l'informatique est un domaine de pointe qui évolue extrêmement vite, il faut savoir renouveler ses machines si l'on veut profiter des avancées de l'informatique, un ordinateur n'est pas une machine à café que l'on garde jusqu'à l'usure ultime, sauf pour des taches subalternes (D'ailleurs, j'écris ce post avec un vieux MBP17 de 2009, c'est ma version de la machine à écrire.
> Donc, _les Pros _amortissent leurs machines et en changent.
> 
> ...



Un Mac pour les pros, les vrais...:love:

Un Pc est aussi pour un Pro , un vrai, et il va économiser 60 % de plus qu'en achetant ce Mac Pro, pour faire le même travail...

Quand on parle de pros et d'investissement, on doit être capable de savoir et connaitre ce qui se fait chez les voisins et en règle général, dans le monde de l'informatique...

Apple est très loin de ce que un bon investissement veut dire pour un Pro...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

On peut être un particulier et avoir des besoins de puissance et possibilité d'extension et de mise à jour. Autrefois les PowerMac étaient aussi pas mal achetés par des particuliers. Ca fait longtemps que j&#8217;attends un successeur au Cube avec un minimum de possibilité d'extension, et ici ce n'est pas le cas ... sans compter le tarif qui ne sera plus du tout abordable ... (enfin c'est déjà le cas des MP actuels).

In fine il manque encore et toujours une machine entre le mini et le Mac Pro ... mais on ne l'aura jamais. Si OS X était légalement licencié comme à la fin des années 90, ça fait longtemps que mon matos n'aurait plus de logo Apple ... la seule valeur ajoutée pour moi c'est OS X, le matos lui est aujourd'hui une véritable contrainte ...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> On peut être un particulier et avoir des besoins de puissance et possibilité d'extension et de mise à jour. Autrefois les PowerMac étaient aussi pas mal achetés par des particuliers. Ca fait longtemps que j&#8217;attends un successeur au Cube avec un minimum de possibilité d'extension, et ici ce n'est pas le cas ... sans compter le tarif qui ne sera plus du tout abordable ... (enfin c'est déjà le cas des MP actuels).
> 
> In fine il manque encore et toujours une machine entre le mini et le Mac Pro ... mais on ne l'aura jamais. Si OS X était légalement licencié comme à la fin des années 90, ça fait longtemps que mon matos n'aurait plus de logo Apple ... la seule valeur ajoutée pour moi c'est OS X, le matos lui est aujourd'hui une véritable contrainte ...



TOUT EST DIT 

Je te rejoins complètement, la force de Apple c'est OSX, le matos est de moins en moins bon, en tous cas toujours avec des contraintes de plus en plus lourdes...

Si OS X devient libre, je l'adopterai de nouveau surement...


----------



## ianos (11 Juin 2013)

J'ai aussi hésité à me prendre un hackintosh, mais après avoir lu un grand nombre de forum/site/blog/avis en tout genre, ce genre de manip' n'est pas destinée au pro qui doit dans tous les cas avoir une machine qui fonctionne sans se poser de question, ce qui a toujours été le cas des ordinateurs apple que j'ai pu utiliser depuis l'Apple IIe...

Utiliser une machine non stable, dont il faut s'occuper et réaliser de la maintenance, non merci !
Passer sous Windaube, non merci !
Je veux un Mac sous OS X tout simplement, et c'est le choix que je fais en connaissance de cause !

Après, subsole a complètement raison : le pro se moque globalement du coût du moment ou le matériel qu'il achète (ou loue...) lui rapporte de l'argent.
Le pro change également souvent de machine car sur un plan comptable, dès que tu as amorti, tu changes de manière à payer moins d'impôts (dans le cas de professions libérales), mais aussi afin de rester au top des configurations, car Time is money !


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> U je lis ça, je me dit que c'est vraiment de venu celle des neuneus friqués lessivés par des campagnes de pub extrêmement lobotomisantes sur des produits qui ligotent le client dans un système de plus en plus fermé et dépendant du net ... Ca fait peur de voir l'évolution quand on est sur Apple depuis plus de 30 ans ... vraiment peur ...


OUaip, avant c'était mieux :rateau: pas que les Mac les gens aussi semble t il, enfin à tes dire. 

A tes yeux, on ne peux avoir de l'argent qu'en l'ayant forcement spolié ou volé à d'autres, tout ce que j'ai je me le dois, aucune aides de parents, du gouvernement  ^^, ou de quelconques béquilles sociale .. En fait tu es surtout aigri et jaloux.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> J'ai une question en toute gentillesse...
> 
> Qu'est ce que tu y connais en "pro" ou "amateur avertis de haut niveau" ?



Non, ta question n'a rien de gentil, bien au contraire.
Mais j'ai décidé d'ignorer tes subtilités de langage et autres injures potentielles.
Contrairement à tes insinuations, j'en connais bien plus que toi sur le sujet en question.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

ianos a dit:


> J'ai aussi hésité à me prendre un hackintosh, mais après avoir lu un grand nombre de forum/site/blog/avis en tout genre, ce genre de manip' n'est pas destinée au pro qui doit dans tous les cas avoir une machine qui fonctionne sans se poser de question, ce qui a toujours été le cas des ordinateurs apple que j'ai pu utiliser depuis l'Apple IIe...
> 
> Utiliser une machine non stable, dont il faut s'occuper et réaliser de la maintenance, non merci !
> Passer sous Windaube, non merci !
> ...




Ben on ne connait pas les mêmes pros, car moi les entreprises avec lequel j'ai pu bosser, ne changent pas souvent leur matos, du moment qu'il fasse toujours le job...

Acheter un produit pour le garder le plus longtemps possible, c'est ce que tout le monde (meme les pros ) cherche...

Et si tu dis qu'un Pro qui peut acheter une machine a plus de 3000 &#8364; pour la changer dans 2 ans, le fait sans problème, ils doivent se compter sur les doigts d'une main...

Et désolé je n'appelle pas ça être un bon investissement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Non, ta question n'a rien de gentil, bien au contraire.
> Mais j'ai décidé d'ignorer tes subtilités de langage et autres injures potentielles.
> Contrairement à tes insinuations, j'en connais bien plus que toi sur le sujet en question.



ben prouve le...

C'est facile de tenir des discours moralisateurs et accusateurs, tu dis ? prouves le...

Tu gagneras en crédibilité sur les discours que tu avancent...

Donc je venais en toute gentillesse, te demander d'en dire plus plutôt que prendre les "amateurs de haut niveaux" pour des noobs...

Te débine pas par contre...

Injures potentielles ? on aura tout lu...tu lis entre les lignes...


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Quand on parle de pros et d'investissement, on doit être capable de savoir et connaitre ce qui se fait chez les voisins et en règle général, dans le monde de l'informatique...
> 
> Apple est très loin de ce que un bon investissement veut dire pour un Pro...



On est également et surtout capable de reconnaitre la machine et l'OS qui te fera gagner du temps de la productivité de la stabilité et ainsi laissera le plus de temps à la créativité, qui est le seul moteur de ta réussite.
Le prix d'achat n'est pas important, ex : mettre 10000 pour en gagner 100000, c'est moins cher que d'en mettre 600 pour en gagner 2000. ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> A tes yeux, on ne peux avoir de l'argent


On peut avoir de l'argent, le garder chez soi, le laisser à la banque, l'utiliser pour se faire plaisir. *L'argent est fait pour rouler* comme certaines personnes savent si bien le dire. Certains ont même les doigts qui brûlent dès qu'ils en touchent, alors faites en ce que vous voulez, n'importe comment sans argent on est cuit, on ne peut pas faire face aux besoins élémentaires de la vie ... 

Laissez de côté l'argent sale, l'argent des autres, l'argent gagné à la sueur du front, l'argent hérité. L'état sera le premier à puiser dans votre pécule, il s'en fout d'où il vient votre argent, du moment que vous êtes francs du collier.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> On est également et surtout capable de reconnaitre la machine et l'OS qui te fera gagner du temps de la productivité de la stabilité et ainsi laissera le plus de temps à la créativité, qui est le seul moteur de ta réussite.
> Le prix d'achat n'est pas important, ex : mettre 10000&#8364; pour en gagner 100000&#8364;, c'est moins cher que d'en mettre 600 pour en gagner 2000&#8364;. ;-)



Encore une fois ,c'est purement subjectif ton argument , car beaucoup travaillent sur Windows et gagnent très bien leur vie et leur productivité est à son maximum ...

Tu crois que les studios de créa jeux vidéo, gagnent 2000 &#8364; sur leur production ?

Ils brassent des millions de dollars, et ils bossent sur PC...les Japonais, les Américains etc...Windows est leur outil de travail pourtant...

Donc chacun voit midi à sa porte, rien d'objectif...


----------



## ianos (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus, c'est ce que je fais et cela fonctionne très bien.

Néanmoins, je te rejoins ou cette manip n'est pas forcément bonne pour toutes les activités.

Dans mon cas, j'ai besoin de puissance, et comme le dit subsole, tout dépend du retour sur "investissement" que tu as...

La donne n'est pas la même entre le poste d'une secrétaire qui n'a pas besoin d'une machine renouvelée tous les 2 ans, et le poste d'un gars qui fait du montage vidéo...

Après, ce sont aussi souvent les experts comptables qui nous calculent si c'est gagnant ou non...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

ianos a dit:


> sylvanhus, c'est ce que je fais et cela fonctionne très bien.
> 
> Néanmoins, je te rejoins ou cette manip n'est pas forcément bonne pour toutes les activités.
> 
> ...



Oui tout à fait, je comprends cet argument, mais le ticket d'entrée étant trop élevé pour être justifier , me fait regarder ailleurs...

Un PC Surpuissant et parfaitement stable , coute dans les 1500 &#8364;, et Windows ne te fait pas travailler moins bien ou moins vite que MAc OS X, c'est pas vrai, c'est du délire de penser cela...

Que l'on préfere Mac Os, oui mais c'est subjectif, pas une vérité de productivité...

C'est la dessus que j'appuis mon argument sur le coté "bridé" du prochain Mac Pro...et sur le prix que cette innvation inutile va couter...

Car faut être honnete ,que va apporter de PLUS ce nouveau Mac Pro ?

Franchement j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas ce qu'il apportera de plus à un Pro , qu'un relevé de compte plus chargé dans la colonne débit...


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Un Mac pour les pros, les vrais...:love:



Je vois que tu as de la difficulté à faire différence entre un "vrai pro" et un autre, c'est pourtant simple :
Ce n'est pas le talent/professionnalisme/aptitude, la seule chose qui différencie le "vrai pro"  c'est qu'il a _réellement besoin de la machine* et* peut se la payer *et* surtout la rentabiliser._
J'espère que comme ça, tu comprendras mieux la phrase d'origine : 


> C'est un Mac pour les Pros ( les vrais) qui en ont réellement besoin et qui peuvent se la payer et la rentabiliser.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Je vois que tu as de la difficulté à faire différence entre un "vrai pro" et un autre, c'est pourtant simple :
> Ce n'est pas le talent/professionnalisme/aptitude, la seule chose qui différencie le "vrai pro"  c'est qu'il a _réellement besoin de la machine* et* peut se la payer *et* surtout la rentabiliser._
> J'espère que comme ça, tu comprendras mieux la phrase d'origine :



C'est le "VRAI" pro qui me fait marrer...

Moi j'appel ça un pro fortuné, car un pro reste un pro...

Un "Pro" est celui qui vit et gagne sa vie avec son activité.
Un imprimeur est un Pro, un créatif aussi, un médecin aussi, un musicien aussi...

Mais tous ne pourront pas se payer une machine à 3000 &#8364;, pourtant ils sont "pro"...

Donc c'est un Mac pour les + fortunés rien de plus ...

Car un Pc accessible aux autre Pro, fera le même job...

Donc c'est juste une question de moyen pas de besoin, car un PC de même configuration aura la même puissance pour moins cher...
Et il fera le job sans aucun soucis...

Car le Mac Pro et surtout le nouveau modèle, n'apporte rien de plus qu'une autre machine ...sauf le look et la prouesse technique (inutile au passage comme l'iMac actuel d'ailleurs)...

Que va t-il apporter de plus pour travailler ?


----------



## rizoto (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Franchement j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas ce qu'il apportera de plus à un Pro , qu'un relevé de compte plus chargé dans la colonne débit...




SI u ne vois pas, c'est que tu n'en as probablement pas besoin

Ta tour tuning a 1500 euros, au premier probleme de driver/compatibilite/hardware. tu l'as bien profond et tu perds du temps, peut être des clients, donc de l'argent.... 

Après, si t'ai aigri parce que tu ne pourras pas le payer, c'est ton probleme...

Avant de critiquer les tarifs apple, aller regarder le prix d'une station de travail dell T7600 et ses caracteristiques avant de raler.


----------



## ianos (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Un PC Surpuissant et parfaitement stable , coute dans les 1500 , et Windows ne te fait pas travailler moins bien ou moins vite que MAc OS X, c'est pas vrai, c'est du délire de penser cela...
> 
> Que l'on préfere Mac Os, oui mais c'est subjectif, pas une vérité de productivité...
> 
> ...



Comme je te le disais plus haut, j'ai également eu l'envie de passer au PC mais sous OS X.
C'est trop de galère, et je n'ai pas le temps de me battre avec mon outil, qui doit avant tout être le plus productif possible (comme maintenant quoi... ).

L'achat d'un nouveau jouet tel que le prochain Mac Pro me procure, en plus de la rapidité d'exécution des taches, un plaisir purement subjectif de forme ; si tu veux, c'est comme quand tu as le choix entre plusieurs objets, ton oeil a aussi son mot à dire ; et je dois l'avouer, dans le cas des Mac et en particulier les objets de marque Apple, mon oeil est pleinement satisfait.
Encore plus si les performances sont là (à voir lors des tests du Mac Pro...).

Après, comme certains pouvaient le dire plus haut, quand tu bosse comme un chien 15h00/jours, bah tu peux gagner des tunes, et tu peux également te faire plaisir sans regarder ton compte...


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu crois que les studios de créa jeux vidéo, gagnent 2000 &#8364; sur leur production ?
> 
> Ils brassent des millions de dollars, et ils bossent sur PC...les Japonais, les Américains etc...Windows est leur outil de travail pourtant...
> 
> Donc chacun voit midi à sa porte, rien d'objectif...


:love:

Peut être qu'ils développent pour le marché PC qui est le marché de masse (90% ou plus), pour des gens qui utilisent un PC.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> SI u ne vois pas, c'est que tu n'en as probablement pas besoin
> 
> Ta tour tuning a 1500 euros, au premier probleme de driver/compatibilite/hardware. tu l'as bien profond et tu perds du temps, peut être des clients, donc de l'argent....
> 
> ...



C'est franchement une idée reçu...

Déja un bon Pc n'est pas tuning, ça c'est pour les geeks...

De plus cela prouve que vous ne connaissez vraiment pas la qualité de Windows 7, qui est bien plus stable que les anciennes versions...

Le mythe du drivers vidéo qui disjoncte tout seul est derrière depuis longtemps...

Sinon ils feraient comment les studios qui bossent sur Pc, si les pilotes étaient si instables ? ils ne bosseraient jamais et seraient toujours en train de bricoler leurs machines...

C'est juste très drole de croire et penser cela...

C'est d'autant plus absurde que sinon 90 % de la production (qui sont équipé de PC à travers le monde) serait ralenti par les soucis et plantages de Windows...

C'est une vulgaire idée reçu ça rien de plus...

Donc rien à voir avec le coté aigris de la chose...au contraire, ça s'appelle comparer ce qui se fait et être capable de comparer et trouver des solutions pour faire un achat pérenne...


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est le "VRAI" pro qui me fait marrer...
> 
> Moi j'appel ça un pro fortuné, car un pro reste un pro...
> 
> ...



Pour une fois on dit la même chose .. et ça me fait mal ^^

Vrai Pro <=> Pro fortuné c'est idem, donne lui le mon que tu veux. 

Ce que veux te faire comprendre c'est que dans les Pros il y a différentes catégories, et que à l'évidence ce nouveau Mac Pro  n'est pas taillé pour le Pro (tout court) au niveau du prix, mais pour le _vrai Pro fortuné_ ( ex studio de production).
Avec cette nouvelle "explication, je pense que tu pourras saisir le sens de ma phrase originale.


> *Ce n'est pas le talent/professionnalisme/aptitude*, la seule chose qui différencie le "vrai pro"  c'est qu'il a _réellement besoin de la machine* et* peut se la payer *et* surtout la rentabiliser._


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Un PC Surpuissant et parfaitement stable , coute dans les 1500 , et Windows ne te fait pas travailler moins bien ou moins vite que MAc OS X, c'est pas vrai, c'est du délire de penser cela...



Non, c'est de la psychologie.
L'environnement de travail au sens large influe sur la qualité et la productivité du travail - c'est vrai pour la lumière, c'est vrai pour le confort, c'est vrai pour les couleurs, que sais-je encore... C'est vrai aussi pour la machine utilisée et le système d'exploitation qu'il y a dessus.

Quelqu'un qui "préfère" OS X (même pour des raisons totalement subjectives) travaillera mieux sous OS X que sous Windows.
Alors, bien sûr, c'est pas des variations de 10% de productivité et de bien être, hein, et ça varie sans doute d'un individu à l'autre, mais ce n'est pas du "délire" non plus.

Un des nombreux "détails" qui, mis bout à bout, font des écarts qui peuvent être importants.

Un exemple :
Je préfère Pages à Word.
C'est comme ça.
Et bien, je suis plus rapide à me mettre dans le bon état d'esprit pour écrire quand je le fais avec Pages que avec Word.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

ianos a dit:


> Comme je te le disais plus haut, j'ai également eu l'envie de passer au PC mais sous OS X.
> C'est trop de galère, et je n'ai pas le temps de me battre avec mon outil, qui doit avant tout être le plus productif possible (comme maintenant quoi... ).
> 
> L'achat d'un nouveau jouet tel que le prochain Mac Pro me procure, en plus de la rapidité d'exécution des taches, un plaisir purement subjectif de forme ; si tu veux, c'est comme quand tu as le choix entre plusieurs objets, ton oeil a aussi son mot à dire ; et je dois l'avouer, dans le cas des Mac et en particulier les objets de marque Apple, mon oeil est pleinement satisfait.
> ...



Oui tout à fait je te rejoins, se faire plaisir est important !

Mais malheureusement c'est ce que Apple semble proposer...et tout le monde ne peut pas en profiter, pour peu qu'elle soit profitable aussi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Pour une fois on dit la même chose .. et ça me fait mal ^^
> 
> Vrai Pro <=> Pro fortuné c'est idem, donne lui le mon que tu veux.
> 
> ...



alors on est d'accord...
Mais mon interrogation est qu'est ce que cette innovation technologique va apporter à un Pro fortuné, mise à part une belle machine ?

Juste du plaisir...

Rien d'objectif...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Non, c'est de la psychologie.
> L'environnement de travail au sens large influe sur la qualité et la productivité du travail - c'est vrai pour la lumière, c'est vrai pour le confort, c'est vrai pour les couleurs, que sais-je encore... C'est vrai aussi pour la machine utilisée et le système d'exploitation qu'il y a dessus.
> 
> Quelqu'un qui "préfère" OS X (même pour des raisons totalement subjectives) travaillera mieux sous OS X que sous Windows.
> ...



Alors c'est peut être ta psychologie...

Car justement il est prouvé qu'un atelier productif est un atelier en bazar...

Que le coté bien propre et bien rangé n'encourage pas la productivité...
Etant dessinateur et cotoyant d'autres pro dans le même corps de métier, ont a tous un sacré bordel dans nos ateliers...

Et HORS DE QUESTION d'Y TOUCHER sinon ça perturbe :love:

Mais je comprends que tu parles plus du plaisir pris avec la machine...c'est certains mais c'est personnel aussi...

Objectivement le clic droit est le même sur Mac comme sur Pc 

Et je rajouterais également que certains indépendants sont parfois appelés pour bosser ,un temps, dans des studios de prod, pour des missions précises (dessin animé, jeux vidéo etc...), et qu'ils ont une machine imposée, ça ne les empêches  absolument pas de travailler et créer en studio,pourtant sur une machine qui n 'est pas la leur...

A la maison ils ont un Mac et au boulot un Pc, ils bossent quand même sans soucis...
C'est juste une question d'habitude aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

Dans ce cas j'étais un de Geek, même la Suite Office Pro était à jour, dernière version s'entend pour mes besoins de particulier. 


> Déja un bon Pc n'est pas tuning, ça c'est pour les geeks...


Niveau pro fin 2001, on avait des PC sous Windows 2000 on travaillait avec la Suite Office Pro 97. Le marketing utilisait des Mac pour tout ce qui touchait les pré-presse, les autres ont eu des stations sous Windows à cause de la BD Access qui gérait le portefeuille clients, achats et ventes, les stocks de produits, de matériels, en complément nous disposions d'un logiciel maison pour traiter les commandes en réseau.

Notre activité de professionnels orientés en fonction de nos jobs était lui déterminant pour l'attribution soit d'un PC ou d'un Mac. Avec les Mac on a eu moins de problèmes hardware à résoudre qu'avec les PC.


----------



## subsole (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> alors on est d'accord...
> Mais mon interrogation est qu'est ce que cette innovation technologique va apporter à un Pro fortuné, mise à part une belle machine ?
> 
> Juste du plaisir...
> ...




Bin non, là on est à nouveau plus d'accord. 

Le nouveau Mac pro va apporté beaucoup plus de puissance, beaucoup plus de vitesse , beaucoup plus de capacité, beaucoup plus de tout, etc.
Pour en savoir plus  clique sur ce lien et ensuite, clique sur la flèche bas de ton clavier.
Evidemment, si tu n'en as pas l'utilité autant acheter un Mini ou un PC ou ce que tu veux.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Dans ce cas j'étais un de Geek, même la Suite Office Pro était à jour, dernière version s'entend pour mes besoins de particulier.
> 
> Niveau pro fin 2001, on avait des PC sous Windows 2000 on travaillait avec la Suite Office Pro 97. Le marketing utilisait des Mac pour tout ce qui touchait les pré-presse, les autres ont eu des stations sous Windows à cause de la BD Access qui gérait le portefeuille clients, achats et ventes, les stocks de produits, de matériels, en complément nous disposions d'un logiciel maison pour traiter les commandes en réseau.
> 
> Notre activité de professionnels orientés en fonction de nos jobs était lui déterminant pour l'attribution soit d'un PC ou d'un Mac. Avec les Mac on a eu moins de problèmes hardware à résoudre qu'avec les PC.



Désolé mais tu parles d'un veille expérience aussi....

Windows 2000... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Bin non, là on est à nouveau plus d'accord.
> 
> Le nouveau Mac pro va apporté beaucoup plus de puissance, beaucoup plus de vitesse , beaucoup plus de capacité, beaucoup plus de tout, etc.
> Pour en savoir plus  clique sur ce lien et ensuite, clique sur la flèche bas de ton clavier.
> Evidemment, si tu n'en as pas l'utilité autant acheter un Mini ou un PC ou ce que tu veux.



OUi bien sur , tu as raison + de puissance etc...

Mais pour un Pro, il faut du stockage, de la mémoire vive en assez grand quantité (surtout pour le pro qui veut cette machine , il doit avoir de gros besoin) et la c'est l'inverse...

Une puissance a choisir à l'achat et basta en gros, le reste c'est sur des modules externes...

Et en cas de panne ? que peut ton remplacer sur cette machine mise à part la ram ?

Désolé je trouve le compromis pas très rassurant pour une machine qui doit tourner tout le temps et dans le temps...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Désolé mais tu parles d'un veille expérience aussi....
> 
> Windows 2000...



Tu aurais dû cliquer sur le lien sous Windows en gras ... les Windows à part Windows 8 je les ai tous connu (pratiqués), les DOS également, ne parlons des batch file. Les vieilles expériences permettent de mieux apprécier les progrès réalisés en 50 ans


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Le mythe du drivers vidéo qui disjoncte tout seul est derrière depuis longtemps...
> 
> Sinon ils feraient comment les studios qui bossent sur Pc, si les pilotes étaient si instables ? ils ne bosseraient jamais et seraient toujours en train de bricoler leurs machines...
> 
> ...



Pourtant 90 % de la production a toujours été sous windoz, même avec la version 2000, donc ça devait être n'importe quoi et ils continuaient quand même :rateau:


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu aurais dû cliquer sur le lien sous Windows en gras ... les Windows à part Windows 8 je les ai tous connu (pratiqués), les DOS également, ne parlons des batch file. Les vieilles expériences permettent de mieux apprécier les progrès réalisés en 50 ans



Ben justement tu doit sentir un tres net progrès depuis windows 7...

Car 7 = 8 (avec une nouvelle interface) la base est la même sur les 2 OS, d'ailleurs Microsoft est partides bases de 7 pour développer le 8...

Je suis pas un fan de Windows, j'ai switcher sur Mac il ya 5 ans car il me sortait par les yeux le XP, mais depuis 7, ça tourne, tourne très bien même...

C'est objectif de constater qu'il est différent de Mac Os mais pas moins bon, clairement non !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Pourtant 90 % de la production a toujours été sous windoz, même avec la version 2000, donc ça devait être n'importe quoi et ils continuaient quand même :rateau:



Sincèrement tu penses que si un Pc était si instable, les entreprises ne seraient pas passées sur Mac depuis le temps ?

C'est dans l'autre sens qu'il faut chercher...celui du Pc qui fait le job...

La preuve , les entreprises n'ont pas adoptées Windows Vista, et c'etait mondial cette affaire,donc elles savent réagir sur la qualité du matos... pourtant , ils n'ont pas adoptés de Mac pour autant...

Donc un Pc ça marche bien, si il n'a pas de virus et qu'on ne le bidouille pas niveau logiciel...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> La preuve , les entreprises n'ont pas adoptées Windows Vista, et c'etait mondial cette affaire,donc elles savent réagir sur la qualité du matos... pourtant , ils n'ont pas adoptés de Mac pour autant...



J'ai gardé le contact avec la direction de la multi-nationale ou je travaillais, ils sont passé à Windows 7 sur les PC et à Snow léopard sur les Mac.

Ils ont délaissé Dell au profit de HP pour les PC, et le marketing à reçu en 2009 des iMac 24 ... le monde professionnel calcule au plus juste, en tenant compte de la fiabilité des OS, des logiciels utilisés. Cette entreprise gère un parc informatique de plus 33'000 machines au niveau mondial. Le prix des licences MS Office me fait franchement rigoler, plus bas que ça tu meurs.

Là je parle d'expérience de professionnels


----------



## rizoto (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Le mythe du drivers vidéo qui disjoncte tout seul est derrière depuis longtemps...
> 
> Sinon ils feraient comment les studios qui bossent sur Pc, si les pilotes étaient si instables ? ils ne bosseraient jamais et seraient toujours en train de bricoler leurs machines...



La ou je bosse, il y a 40000 postes. Je peux citer au moins 2 series de chz Lenovo et une de chez Dell qui ont justement eu/ont des problemes avec les drivers videos.

L'ordinateur que j utilise pour t ecrire ce mail ne supporte par exmple pas de passer de 2 a 1 ecran sans necessite un redemarrage...



sylvanhus a dit:


> La preuve , les entreprises n'ont pas adoptées Windows Vista, et c'etait mondial cette affaire,donc elles savent réagir sur la qualité du matos... pourtant , ils n'ont pas adoptés de Mac pour autant...


Raisonnement très simpliste


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> J'ai gardé le contact avec la direction de la multi-nationale ou je travaillais, ils sont passé à Windows 7 sur les PC et à Snow léopard sur les Mac.
> 
> Ils ont délaissé Dell au profit de HP pour les PC, et le marketing à reçu en 2009 des iMac 24 ... le monde professionnel calcule au plus juste, en tenant compte de la fiabilité des OS, des logiciels utilisés. Cette entreprise gère un parc informatique de plus 33'000 machines au niveau mondial. Le prix des licences MS Office me fait franchement rigoler, plus bas que ça tu meurs.
> 
> Là je parle d'expérience de professionnels



Oui rien d'anormal, ils sont équipés de Mac et de Pc, comme tous les imprimeurs près de chez moi, et ils bossent aussi bien sur l'un comme sur l'autre...


Après tu parle de Dell et HP, mais ce n'est pas représentatif du monde PC, il ya des entreprise et des écoles (je fais des interventions et des formations dans des lycées et donc j'ai pu constater la chose ^^ ) qui équipe sont parc informatique, avec des Pc assemblés...et ça fonctionne très bien également, et c'est surement moins chers aussi...

Le particulier peut aller encore plus loin avec un excellent PC à la carte sur mesure, rien de tel pour concilier la puissance, l'évolutivité et le prix...

Chose que faisait assez bien le Mac Pro actuel...

Mais le nouveau semble mal parti pour cela...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> La ou je bosse, il y a 40000 postes. Je peux citer au moins 2 series de chz Lenovo et une de chez Dell qui ont justement eu/ont des problemes avec les drivers videos.
> 
> L'ordinateur que j utilise pour t ecrire ce mail ne supporte par exmple pas de passer de 2 a 1 ecran sans necessite un redemarrage...
> 
> ...



Simpliste mais juste... 

Tu sais il ya aussi des problèmes logiciels sur Mac, des plantages, des freeze etc...

On appelle ça de l'informatique 

Si sur 40000 postes seul 2 séries rencontrent un soucis logiciels, rien d'alarmant non plus...

De plus les drivers ATI semble moins performant en terme de stabilité que Nvidia...j'en ai fait les frais  tout récemment , j'ai changé mon ATI contre une Nvidia, et c'est juste parfait, le bi écran est parfaitement géré en débranchant à la volée etc...
Et grace au coté ouvert du Pc, j'ai pu changer la pièce en question et régler mon soucis seul comme un grand pour 40 &#8364; de plus pour ma GTX 660...



Des Pc qui fonctionnent à merveille j'en connais un paquet et quand on lit certaines discussions cela semble impossible...

C'est une idée reçu rien de plus...

C'est comme les voitures , j'en vois des mercedes au garage, pourtant elles sont plus fiables qu'une Dacia non ?
L'informatique c'est pareil...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Belle déception que ce nouveau Mac "Pro"...
> 
> Aucune possibilité d'extension des disques durs, des cartes PCIe... Apple mise tout sur le TB et c'est ridicule.




En ce qui concerne l'évolution des disques durs, dans le monde de la vidéo elle est devenue inutile.
Plus personne ne travaille sur des disques internes depuis longtemps. C'est trop le bordel. On a juste besoin d'un disque interne super rapide (c'est le cas) pour faire tourner des applis qui bouffent un max de ressources et des disques Raid branchés en réseau ou en TB. En cela, cette machine répond parfaitement aux besoins d'un pro de la vidéo. (pour mémoire, un Avid, un vrai, ne travaille que sur des disques réseau dédiés)

En ce qui concerne les cartes, le TB2 fera l'affaire pour l'essentiel.
J'en vois déjà qui me disent "oui, mais on peut pas ajouter de carte HD-SDI. Ah oui, c'est vrai. Je fais de la HD et de la 3D-relief depuis des années, ça doit faire 5 ans que j'ai pas branché un périphérique en HD-SDI. Ok, je ne suis pas une généralité, mais quand même...
Et puis là encore le TB2 fera l'affaire.

Changer les cartes internes ? Rien ne dit dans le descriptif qu'on ne peut pas le faire.



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Le TB, même en version 2, est bien loin des vitesses offertes par le PCIe.
> 
> Enfin, wait & see...



Ah bon ? 8Gb théoriques  pour le PCIe contre 20Gb pour le TB2.
Et tu en as testé beaucoup des connexions en TB2 pour être aussi affirmatif ?

Quant à l'argument du prix, là encore on s'emballe. A moins que certains d'entre-vous aient eu des indiscrétions d'Apple.

Bref, une fois de plus, les râleurs râlent, les autres sont contents. On ne change pas ses habitudes...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'évolution des disques durs, dans le monde de la vidéo elle est devenue inutile.
> Plus personne ne travaille sur des disques internes depuis longtemps. C'est trop le bordel. On a juste besoin d'un disque interne super rapide (c'est le cas) pour faire tourner des applis qui bouffent un max de ressources et des disques Raid branchés en réseau ou en TB. En cela, cette machine répond parfaitement aux besoins d'un pro de la vidéo. (pour mémoire, un Avid, un vrai, ne travaille que sur des disques réseau dédiés)
> 
> En ce qui concerne les cartes, le TB2 fera l'affaire pour l'essentiel.
> ...



Pour le prix on s'emballe ? oui c'est certains, mais si on reprend ta théorie, combien va couter une carte graphique en TB2 ?

Car si le débit est de 20 Gb, pour que l'interet soit total, il faudra aussi que la carte se trouvant dans le boitier tourne aussi a 20 Gb...
Tu as une idée de ce que cela pourrait couter ou si cela verra le jour réellement ?

Penses tu que les constructeurs de GPU , vont créer des cartes graphiques spécifiques uniquement pour le Mac Pro ?

Car dans un cas comme dans l'autre, ce sera pas franchement utile, voir indiscutable...

D'un coté soit la carte est trop cher pour être intéressante, soit un aura le même débit qu'une carte PC, mais vu ce sera surement un système propre à Apple , on paiera bien plus que pour la soeur jumelle sur PC...

En gros c'est l'enfilade sous pretexte que c'est destiné aux Pros fortunés ?

Mais quel interet dans ce cas...? payer plus pour la même chose ?

Attendons d'en savoir un peu plus, car mise à par le look, ya rien de vraiment indiscutable sur le confort apporté pour n'importe quel pro...


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors c'est peut être ta psychologie...
> 
> Car justement il est prouvé qu'un atelier productif est un atelier en bazar...
> 
> Que le coté bien propre et bien rangé n'encourage pas la productivité...



Tu sais, quand tu me réponds, ça me ferait plaisir que tu lises ce que j'ai écrit avant.
Parce qu'à aucun moment je n'ai parlé d'ordre et de désordre.


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> blablabla.




pour quelqu'un qui se présente comme un pro, je sais pas ce que tu fais mais a part passer ton temps à écrire n'importe quoi sur MacGé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Pour le prix on s'emballe ? oui c'est certains, mais si on reprend ta théorie, combien va couter une carte graphique en TB2 ?



Vu les deux déjà présentes dans la machine, tu n'en achèteras une que si ça correspond vraiment à tes besoins et de toutes façons ça sera du haut de gamme. Donc cher. Et tu l'aurais achetée aussi pour ton Mac normal si tu en avais eu besoin. Là il y en a deux qui me semblent au delà de l'utilisation du commun des mortels. On ne doit pas être nombreux à gérer du multicam en 4K...




sylvanhus a dit:


> Car si le débit est de 20 Gb, pour que l'interet soit total, il faudra aussi que la carte se trouvant dans le boitier tourne aussi a 20 Gb...
> Tu as une idée de ce que cela pourrait couter ou si cela verra le jour réellement ?



Même réponse. Si tu en as besoin, tu achètes, quelle que soit la config de base de ton Mac. Sinon, tu as les deux cartes internes.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Penses tu que les constructeurs de GPU , vont créer des cartes graphiques spécifiques uniquement pour le Mac Pro ?



Pas besoin. Si ? Pour quoi faire ? La vitesse des existantes ne te suffit pas ?



sylvanhus a dit:


> Car dans un cas comme dans l'autre, ce sera pas franchement utile, voir indiscutable...
> 
> D'un coté soit la carte est trop cher pour être intéressante, soit un aura le même débit qu'une carte PC, mais vu ce sera surement un système propre à Apple , on paiera bien plus que pour la soeur jumelle sur PC...
> 
> ...



Trouve moi UN PC avec cette config et donne moi son prix.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Attendons d'en savoir un peu plus, car mise à par le look, ya rien de vraiment indiscutable sur le confort apporté pour n'importe quel pro...



Pour monter tes films de vacances, certainement pas. Moi je vois très bien le confort que ça va m'apporter à côté d'un iMac Core i7 qui souffre tout ce qu'il peut dès que je bosse dessus.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> pour quelqu'un qui se présente comme un pro, je sais pas ce que tu fais mais a part passer ton temps à écrire n'importe quoi sur MacGé...



D'ailleurs, je me demande ce qu'il fiche encore ici ? 
A sa place, j'achète un PC et je me casse ...:rateau:


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> D'ailleurs, je me demande ce qu'il fiche encore ici ?
> A sa place, j'achète un PC et je me casse ...:rateau:



Ben ouais les gars je suis en vacances en ce moment, donc je viens en tout bien tout honneur discuter Mac Pro ici même...

C'est pas interdit rassurez moi ? 

Donc si je dis de la m...parce que je parle de Pc, désolé de frustrer les passionnés compulsifs, Mais je ne fais que comparer ce que l'on trouve ailleurs, car un Mac Pro reste avant tout un ordinateur...donc c'est normal de le comparer avec ce qu'il se fait dans le monde l'informatique n'est ce pas ?

Car ici certains n'hésites pas à faire de même quand il s'agit de taper sur Windows...

 Pour répondre à Fab'Fab

"Trouve moi UN PC avec cette config et donne moi son prix."

Je te dirais qu'en PC d'assembleurs ce sera surement bien moins chers, d'une part parce qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir de la RAM ECC et un Xeon pour avoir les même performances, et "secondo" car un bi GPU, peut être largement dépassé par un mono GPU plus récent...

C'est ce qui vis le monde du Pc, ou un Cross Fire ou SLI se fait dépassé par le mono GPU de génération suivante...

Pour le Mac Pro on ne connait ni le modèle de GPU AMD, ni la config complète (DD embarqué, SSD etc...) ni son prix...

Et d'ici sa sortie les composants PC actuels, auront largement le temps de baisser comme toujours...

Donc il est certain que le Mac Pro sera bien plus cher qu'une Tour PC de même puissance...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> "Trouve moi UN PC avec cette config et donne moi son prix."
> 
> Je te dirais qu'en PC d'assembleurs ce sera surement bien moins chers, d'une part parce qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir de la RAM ECC et un Xeon pour avoir les même performances, et "secondo" car un bi GPU, peut être largement dépassé par un mono GPU plus récent...
> 
> C'est ce qui vis le monde du Pc, ou un Cross Fire ou SLI se fait dépassé par le mono GPU de génération suivante...



Mais une fois encore, tu parles pour toi. Bien sûr que tu n'as pas besoin de ça pour faire des bricolages sur iMovie.
Pour ma part, n'importe quelle machine actuelle rend l'âme quand je lui balance 36 flux Prores simultanés même en 2K... Je n'ose même pas essayer en 4K



sylvanhus a dit:


> Pour le Mac Pro on ne connait ni le modèle de GPU AMD, ni la config complète (DD embarqué, SSD etc...) ni son prix...
> 
> Et d'ici sa sortie les composants PC actuels, auront largement le temps de baisser comme toujours...
> 
> Donc il est certain que le Mac Pro sera bien plus cher qu'une Tour PC de même puissance...



Pour les GPU, c'est annoncé sur le site, ce sont des AMD FirePro. A priori, on ne fait pas plus puissant en ce moment...
Pour les disques, c'est simple, c'est de la mémoire Flash, donc beaucoup plus rapide que le SSD...

Pour le prix, OK. 
Mais tu ne m'as pas trouvé un PC avec le même équipement...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Tu sais, quand tu me réponds, ça me ferait plaisir que tu lises ce que j'ai écrit avant.
> Parce qu'à aucun moment je n'ai parlé d'ordre et de désordre.



Désolé , mais je rebondissais sur ce que tu disais...

"L'environnement de travail au sens large influe sur la qualité et la productivité du travail "

Et tu n'as pas bien lu non plus quand j'expliquais que les studios de prod ,embauchent temporairement des artistes pour travailler sur des projets précis, et ils fournissent aux artistes des ordinateurs, parfois différents de ceux utiliser à la maison pour ces même artistes...

Et que cela n'empêché par aux artistes de travailler et d'exprimer leur créativité...
Donc qu'il fallait relativiser aussi , que certe je te rejoins le confort c'est un moteur, mais l'outil ne fait pas tout...

Car t'as beau avoir la meilleure machine du monde, si tu ne sais pas dessiner, tu ne sais pas dessiner...Mac ou Pc d'ailleurs...


----------



## rizoto (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Si sur 40000 postes seul 2 séries rencontrent un soucis logiciels, rien d'alarmant non plus...
> 
> De plus les drivers ATI semble moins performant en terme de stabilité que Nvidia...j'en ai fait les frais  tout récemment , j'ai changé mon ATI contre une Nvidia, et c'est juste parfait, le bi écran est parfaitement géré en débranchant à la volée etc...
> Et grace au coté ouvert du Pc, j'ai pu changer la pièce en question et régler mon soucis seul comme un grand pour 40 &#8364; de plus pour ma GTX 660...



Nan mais tu crois qu'on a 300 sortes de PC. Tu vois pas le bordel...



sylvanhus a dit:


> "Trouve moi UN PC avec cette config et donne moi son prix."
> 
> Je te dirais qu'en PC d'assembleurs ce sera surement bien moins chers, d'une part parce qu'il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir de la RAM ECC et un Xeon pour avoir les même performances, et "secondo" car un bi GPU, peut être largement dépassé par un mono GPU plus récent...



Ouais en fait tu crois gérer, mais t'es juste mal digéré 

Au debut,tu nous dit qu'on peut avoir pareil pour moins cher et maintenant, on a plus besoin de RAM ECC et de Xeon :rose:

Je me répète: va voir le prix d'une vrai station dell, pas d'un ordinateur pour jouer a Wow et reviens nous voir...

EDIT: tiens cadeau
EDIT2: les prix sont hors TVA, parce que c'est pour les pros


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et tu n'as pas bien lu non plus quand j'expliquais que les studios de prod ,embauchent temporairement des artistes pour travailler sur des projets précis, et ils fournissent aux artistes des ordinateurs, parfois différents de ceux utiliser à la maison pour ces même artistes...



Trouve moi un PC qui fait fonctionner 3D Stereo Toolbox et Stereoid...
Ah ben tiens, c'est pas possible...


----------



## ergu (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Désolé , mais je rebondissais sur ce que tu disais...
> 
> "L'environnement de travail au sens large influe sur la qualité et la productivité du travail "



Bien ce que je disais : ma phrase ne fait pas mention d'ordre ou de désordre - et la tienne était articulée comme une réponse en contre, absolument pas comme un rebond.

Du coup, je n'ai pas lu la suite de ton post, effectivement - quand ça commence comme ça...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> SI u ne vois pas, c'est que tu n'en as probablement pas besoin
> 
> Ta tour tuning a 1500 euros, au premier probleme de driver/compatibilite/hardware. tu l'as bien profond et tu perds du temps, peut être des clients, donc de l'argent....
> 
> ...



Hem, j'ai beau aimer mon Macbook à la maison, au bureau je bosse sur Windows et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Ca fait deux ans que je suis dans cette boite et aucun problème. C'est stable, performant, efficace. Une bonne gestion des fenêtre, un explorateur de fichier digne de ce nom. Bref, pour bosser, c'est top. 

Mais bon, pour bosser les logiciels sont tout aussi importants, les utilisateurs de Final Cut, Logic ou Aperture n'auront pas le choix de rester chez Apple, par exemple. Pour ceux qui bossent avec la suite Adobe, rien ne les empèche d'aller voir si l'herbe est plus verte sur PC.



rizoto a dit:


> La ou je bosse, il y a 40000 postes. Je peux citer au moins 2 series de chz Lenovo et une de chez Dell qui ont justement eu/ont des problemes avec les drivers videos.
> 
> L'ordinateur que j utilise pour t ecrire ce mail ne supporte par exmple pas de passer de 2 a 1 ecran sans necessite un redemarrage...
> 
> Raisonnement très simpliste



C'est quoi cette ordinateur incapable de modifier la configuration des écrans à chaud ? Jamais vu ça, hormis un collègue qui avait installé une vieille version de Linux toute naze...



Fab'Fab a dit:


> En ce qui concerne l'évolution des disques durs, dans le monde de la vidéo elle est devenue inutile.
> Plus personne ne travaille sur des disques internes depuis longtemps. C'est trop le bordel. On a juste besoin d'un disque interne super rapide (c'est le cas) pour faire tourner des applis qui bouffent un max de ressources et des disques Raid branchés en réseau ou en TB. En cela, cette machine répond parfaitement aux besoins d'un pro de la vidéo. (pour mémoire, un Avid, un vrai, ne travaille que sur des disques réseau dédiés)
> 
> En ce qui concerne les cartes, le TB2 fera l'affaire pour l'essentiel.
> ...



Si je me réfère à cette article : http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/80394_...-externe-et-a-la-carte-est-difficile-a-croire, il est dit que le PCIe explose largement le TB en termes de performances :


> Techniquement, le Thunderbolt plafonne à 10Gbps sur deux canaux bidirectionnels. C'est beaucoup, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on fait de mieux en la matière. Actuellement, la norme PCI Express, que l'on retrouve sur les cartes-mère, permet d'atteindre des débits bien supérieurs, jusqu'à 256Gbps !



Or le TB2 est simplement le double du TB. 

Arrêtez moi si cette article dit n'importe quoi, je n'ai pas croisé les sources. Si le TB2 est effectivement plus voire aussi rapide que le PCIe, alors je m'incline et effectivement cette machine pourra utiliser n'importe quel périphérique de manière non bridée. Mais j'en doute...

Enfin on verra bien dans les mois qui viennent.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Hem, j'ai beau aimer mon Macbook à la maison, au bureau je bosse sur Windows et je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Ca fait deux ans que je suis dans cette boite et aucun problème. C'est stable, performant, efficace. Une bonne gestion des fenêtre, un explorateur de fichier digne de ce nom. Bref, pour bosser, c'est top.
> 
> Mais bon, pour bosser les logiciels sont tout aussi importants, les utilisateurs de Final Cut, Logic ou Aperture n'auront pas le choix de rester chez Apple, par exemple. Pour ceux qui bossent avec la suite Adobe, rien ne les empèche d'aller voir si l'herbe est plus verte sur PC.
> 
> ...



L'article de Mac4ever mélange Gb et Mb et se prend les pieds dans le tapis...


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> SI u ne vois pas, c'est que tu n'en as probablement pas besoin
> 
> Ta tour tuning a 1500 euros, au premier probleme de driver/compatibilite/hardware. tu l'as bien profond et tu perds du temps, peut être des clients, donc de l'argent....
> 
> ...



Sans parler de Dell, HP livre les stations de travail et la carte graphique séparément... Donc tu as ta tour et tu mets la carte que tu veux dedans.... C'est bien mais quand la carte arrive 2 semaines après la tour on fait quoi en attendant? Certaines boites se moquent réellement du client.


----------



## dvd (11 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Sans parler de Dell, HP livre les stations de travail et la carte graphique séparément... Donc tu as ta tour et tu mets la carte que tu veux dedans.... C'est bien mais quand la carte arrive 2 semaines après la tour on fait quoi en attendant? Certaines boites se moquent réellement du client.



Comme apple avait promis la démocratisation du Firewire, du thunderbolt. Ce que tu dis là peut arriver à n'importe quelle entreprise qui ne propose pas de package. La quasi totalité des pc du marché pro sont livrés avec les éléments correspondants, sauf commande spécifique. C'est un choix que font Dell et HP. C'est de la logistique pure ce dont tu parles, et non une tare imputable uniquement aux mac ou ps.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Juin 2013)

Bah excuse mais c'est la première fois que je vois une machine commandée chez son fabricant arrive sans la totalité de ses composants et donc inutilisable. 

Pour Thunderbolt, plus d'un article attribue la tare à Intel. Il est possible aussi que le soucis de faire passer Thunderbolt et le Display Port ensemble par une même prise est l'une des raisons pour que le Mac Pro soit conçu de cette façon et de la présence de TB majoritairement sur ordinateurs portables.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

dvd a dit:


> Comme apple avait promis la démocratisation du Firewire, du thunderbolt. Ce que tu dis là peut arriver à n'importe quelle entreprise qui ne propose pas de package. La quasi totalité des pc du marché pro sont livrés avec les éléments correspondants, sauf commande spécifique. C'est un choix que font Dell et HP. C'est de la logistique pure ce dont tu parles, et non une tare imputable uniquement aux mac ou ps.




Dans les milieux pros, le FireWire était le seul port utilisé. On laissait l'USB aux claviers et aux souris. Depuis l'arrivée de l'USB3 et du Thunderbolt, les choses évoluent et des adaptateurs Thunderbolt/FW existent. A l'avenir, il est clair que le FW est condamné...
Cela dit on s'est très bien passé du SCSI depuis son abandon...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Trouve moi un PC qui fait fonctionner 3D Stereo Toolbox et Stereoid...
> Ah ben tiens, c'est pas possible...



Trouve moi un Mac qui fait 3DSMax en natif...?

Ah non c'est pas possible non plus sans Windows...

Donc bon tu sais on peut tourner en rond comme ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Trouve moi un Mac qui fait 3DSMax en natif...?
> 
> Ah non c'est pas possible non plus sans Windows...
> 
> Donc bon tu sais on peut tourner en rond comme ça...



Sauf que sur le Mac, tu as un truc qui s'appelle Bootcamp et qui te permet de le faire tourner en natif... 
Soit, c'est pas sous OSX, mais c'est en natif quand même. 
Deux machines pour le prix d'une, dingue non ? Et c'est pas de la bidouille à la Hackintosh...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Nan mais tu crois qu'on a 300 sortes de PC. Tu vois pas le bordel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis pas n'importe quoi, comment tu veux comparer les specs d'un Mac Pro même pas établie...?

Je peux déja comparer les perfs du MAc Pro avec un Pc, ça va faire mal au pauvre Mac Pro...

Moi je parle de performances, pas de spécificités précise...

un i7 fait aussi bien qu'un Xeon...bon et pourtant le Xeon est plus cher, car il est assuré plus stable par Intel...

C'est la même logique...

Mais pas de soucis, si t'arrives à me donner les specs précise du Mac Pro, je te donne l'équivalent niveau prix...

Et tu verras si le Mac Pro ne sera pas plus cher...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sauf que sur le Mac, tu as un truc qui s'appelle Bootcamp et qui te permet de le faire tourner en natif... Deux machines pour le prix d'une, dingue non ?
> Soit, c'est pas sous OSX, mais c'est en natif quand même. C'est pas de la bidouille à la Hackintosh...



Oui le Hackintosh existe aussi si tu pars par la...

Et quand ça marche tu dis quoi ? "oui mais c'est pas aussi bien qu'un Mac etc..."

Windows sur un Pc c'est pareil...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Dis pas n'importe quoi, comment tu veux comparer les specs d'un Mac Pro même pas établie...?
> 
> Je peux déja comparer les perfs du MAc Pro avec un Pc, ça va faire mal au pauvre Mac Pro...
> 
> ...



Un i7 fait aussi bien qu'un Xeon ? Je veux bien que tu me donnes l'adresse de ton dealer, ça a l'air pas mal ce que tu prends...



sylvanhus a dit:


> Mais pas de soucis, si t'arrives à me donner les specs précise du Mac Pro, je te donne l'équivalent niveau prix...
> 
> Et tu verras si le Mac Pro ne sera pas plus cher...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h53 ----------


J'avais fait l'expérience il y a quelques années. Pour une config égale + logiciels équivalents, j'étais à 1800 plus cher sur PC...





sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui le Hackintosh existe aussi si tu pars par la...



Relis mon post.je disais justement que je n'allais pas par là. Tu ne vas quand même pas comparer une architecture et un support officiel avec de la bidouille ? Tu bosserais sur un projet pro sur un Hackintosh ? Moi, non. J'ai le goût du risque, mais il a ses limites...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un i7 fait aussi bien qu'un Xeon ? Je veux bien que tu me donnes l'adresse de ton dealer, ça a l'air pas mal ce que tu prends...
> 
> 
> J'avais fait l'expérience il y a quelques années. Pour une config égale + logiciels équivalents, j'étais à 1800&#8364; plus cher sur PC...
> ...



Et tu fais quoi toi de comparer Bootcamp avec un Pc !? :mouais:

Un i7 aussi performant qu'un Xeon, ça dépend du Xeon bonhomme ^^

Tu connais le modèle exact embarqué sur le Mac Pro ?

Donne le moi je te fais une config Pc dans la foulée...

Cherches pas, je n'invente rien, c'est connus et vieux comme le monde qu'un Pc assemblé revient moins cher qu'un Mac Pro, car sur un Mac tu payes le boitier Alu (pas du tout indispensable pour avoir une machine silencieuse et bien ventilée) et tu payes la carte mère spécifique à ce dernier...

Pas besoin d'une carte mère à 600 &#8364;pour avoir un excellent PC qui tourne parfaitement , que ce soit puissance comme stabilité...

Vas y donnes moi le modèle du Xeon du Mac Pro, on va rire...

Moi je parle de performances, on est bien d'accord ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un i7 fait aussi bien qu'un Xeon ? Je veux bien que tu me donnes l'adresse de ton dealer, ça a l'air pas mal ce que tu prends...
> 
> 
> J'avais fait l'expérience il y a quelques années. Pour une config égale + logiciels équivalents, j'étais à 1800&#8364; plus cher sur PC...
> ...





Tiens allez je t'aide un peu..

La Mac Pro entrée de gamme à 2599 &#8364; est équipé d'un Xeon W3565 à 3,2 GHZ...

Tiens un peu de culture pour toi 

http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=Intel+Xeon+W3565+@+3.20GHz

Donc il est plus puissant qu'un i7 ? t'es vraiment sur ?

Allez je te laisse le soin de faire une config encore bien plus puissante que ce Mac Pro pour la moitié de son prix voir même moins cher qu'un Mac Pro d'occasion (version 2012)


Donc désolé je ne connais pas de bons revendeurs de drogue, mais je connais un bon ophtalmo si tu veux


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et tu fais quoi toi de comparer Bootcamp avec un Pc !? :mouais:
> 
> Un i7 aussi performant qu'un Xeon, ça dépend du Xeon bonhomme ^^



Ouais. Si tu prends un Xeon de 2010 avec un i7 de cette année peut-être... Et encore.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu connais le modèle exact embarqué sur le Mac Pro ?



Non. Tu le connais toi ? Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire qu'il est équivalent à un Core i7 ?




sylvanhus a dit:


> Cherches pas, je n'invente rien, c'est connus et vieux comme le monde qu'un Pc assemblé revient moins cher qu'un Mac Pro, car sur un Mac tu payes le boitier Alu (pas du tout indispensable pour avoir une machine silencieuse et bien ventilée) et tu payes la carte mère spécifique à ce dernier...



Ben dans mon cas, relis mon post précédent, c'est pas le cas... 



sylvanhus a dit:


> Vas y donnes moi le modèle du Xeon du Mac Pro, on va rire...
> 
> Moi je parle de performances, on est bien d'accord ?



T'as cru que je parlais de quoi ? Tu lis ce qu'on écrit ou tu te tritures la nouille tout seul et tu tapes sans réfléchir sur ton clavier ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Tiens allez je t'aide un peu..
> 
> La Mac Pro entrée de gamme à 2599 &#8364; est équipé d'un Xeon W3565 à 3,2 GHZ...
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est ce que je disais plus haut. Tu cherches à comparer une machine qui date de 2010 avec des processeurs de 2013. 
Si j'ai besoin d'un ophtalmo, toi, tu devrais acheter un chien...

Allez, je te laisse te ridiculiser tout seul.
Ciao !


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Si tu prends un Xeon de 2010 avec un i7 de cette année peut-être... Et encore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tiens relis plus haut...

Toute ta théorie vient de tomber à l'eau on dirait...

Comme quoi...

"T'as cru que je parlais de quoi ? Tu lis ce qu'on écrit ou tu te tritures la nouille tout seul et tu tapes sans réfléchir sur ton clavier ?"

Pardon tu disais...? :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Si tu prends un Xeon de 2010 avec un i7 de cette année peut-être... Et encore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien à voir bonhomme cette mise à jour date de 2012...

Puis saches qu'un i7 2600 est sortie en 2011...le Xeon du Mac pro aussi...

donc avant de "m'agresser" essais de connaitre un minimum tes sources...car la tu as tout faux...désolé


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

Fab Fab toi aussi tu devrais consulter les tableaux complet de benchs, l'écart entre en Xéon E5 et un i7 39x0 est assez faible (10 à 13 % a tout casser) quand l'écart de prix est lui important.

Je pense que sur Xéon on paye surtout tout un tas de certifications supplémentaires (ainsi qu'une plus grosse marge) mais pas vraiment beaucoup de puissance en plus. Surement utile en industriel pour du serveur, mais beaucoup moins sur un bureau. Sylvanus n'a pas tord la dessus ... Apple fait simplement de l'informatique de luxe avec uniquement du composant à grosse, ce dont vous n'avez pas forcément besoin. D'ici décembre on aura de nouveaux i7 qui seront surement au niveau.

C'est donc bien dommage de ne pas avoir des modèles i7 plus accessibles ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tiens relis plus haut...
> 
> Toute ta théorie vient de tomber à l'eau on dirait...
> 
> ...



Allez une dernière pour la route : Le Xeon que tu as cité (W3565) date de 2009. 
Donc c'est bien ce que je disais. Tu veux comparer des processeurs qui ont deux ou trois ans d'écart... En plus de ne pas lire les autres, tu ne te relis même pas...
Merci
Au revoir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h51 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Fab Fab toi aussi tu devrais consulter les tableaux complet de benchs, l'écart entre en Xéon et un i7 est assez faible (10 à 20% a tout casser) quand l'écart de prix est lui important.
> 
> Je pense que sur Xéon on paye surtout tout un tas de certifications supplémentaire mais pas vraiment beaucoup de puissance en plus. Surement utile en industriel, mais beaucoup moins sur un bureau. Sylvanus n'a pas tord la dessus ...



ca doit être pour ça qu'un iMac 2012 arrive à peine à être aussi performant qu'un MacPro de 2010...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez une dernière pour la route : Le Xeon que tu as cité (W3565) date de 2009.
> Donc c'est bien ce que je disais. Tu veux comparer des processeurs qui ont deux ou trois ans d'écart... En plus de ne pas lire les autres, tu ne te relis même pas...
> Merci
> Au revoir.
> ...



Si tu avais un peu de culture hardware, tu ne comparerais pas une carte mère de portable à celle d'une machine de bureau, qui n'ont pas la même architecture et les mêmes composants (sans compter que le i7 est un modèle pour portable et pas le i7 que tu retrouves dans une tour PC). Tu es probablement un pro de la vidéo, mais tu n'es apparemment pas informaticien ... Tu ne t'es jamais demandé pourquoi un bon hackintosh explosait un iMac avec le même proc ?

On compare donc des versions desktop des procs ! En plus avec le tableau que je t'ai mis en lien au dessus tu n'as plus l'excuse de ne pas savoir ce que ces procs ont réellement dans le ventre ...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juin 2013)

L'intérêt du Xeon c'est aussi de pouvoir être utilisé en système multi-processeur. Ce n'est pas possible il me semble avec les i7.

Après si c'est pour en mettre un seul... l'intérêt est limité, c'est vrai. Sait-on si ce Mac Pro embarque un ou plusieurs CPU ? On sait déjà qu'il y a 2 GPU, je me demande s'il reste de la place pour un deuxième CPU ? Je dirais non, a priori...

Par contre pour la mémoire, ça se monte par 4 les barettes, non ? Donc si on achète une machine avec 8go (4x2go) et qu'on souhaite passer à 16 ou 32, faut acheter 4 barettes de 4 ou de 8, plutot que simplement en rajouter...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> L'intérêt du Xeon c'est aussi de pouvoir être utilisé en système multi-processeur. Ce n'est pas possible il me semble avec les i7.



Tout à fait, c'est un de ces nombreux plus du Xeon, mais qui n'ont rien avec la puissance intrinsèque. Le Xeon n'est pas tellement plus puissant mais offre plus de possibilité et de fiabilité (y compris en environnements difficiles).

Je dis juste que ce n'est pas utile pour tous les pros et que le i7 aurait largement suffit à certains


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Si tu avais un peu de culture hardware, tu ne comparerais pas une carte mère de portable à celle d'une machine de bureau, qui n'ont pas la même architecture et les mêmes bus. Va donc déjà déjà prendre des cours d'architecture système, parce que même si tu es pro de la vidéo, tu n'es apparemment pas informaticien ... Tu ne t'es jamais demandé pourquoi un bon hackintosh explosait un iMac avec le même proc ?



Si tu bossais un tant soit peu dans mon domaine, tu n'en n'aurais rien à foutre de la carte mère machin ou truc. Tu regarderais une chose : combien de temps dure le rendu d'un montage vidéo avec de 3 à une trentaine de flux vidéos en ProRes ou en R3D . 
Le reste c'est de la dentelle pour décorer chez les geeks.
Donc je me fous que le Hackintosh machin il ait une carte mère truc. Je ne bosse pas sur une machine bancale. J'utilise des logiciels et des matériels spécifique qui ne marchent pas sur hackintosh.
Va dire à un ingé son de coller un ProTools sur un hackintosh, le mec il te rigolera au nez. Déjà que le ProTools n'est pas connu pour sa stabilité légendaire, alors l'installer sur une truc fait main...
Moi c'est pareil. Je n'installe pas mon matos en croyant les doigts pour que ça fonctionne. Je l'installe, ça tourne. Point.

Si je bosse sur PC (ça arrive aussi), je veux une machine dont je suis sûr, si je bosse sur Mac c'est pareil.
Un ordi, il sert à bosser, pas à l'ouvrir et à s'extasier sur ce qu'il a sous le capot. On s'en cogne grave de ce qu'il a sous le capot. Ce qu'on lui demande c'est qu'il fasse son boulot vite et bien.
Et en l'occurence, pour parler du Mac, si tu veux comparer du Xeon à du Core i7, tu n'as que cette option : comparer une machine de 2010 avec une de 2012. c'est comme ça. C'est pas moi qui fait la feuille de route Apple.

Tu auras beau me dire que oui le Xeon machin il est aussi rapide que le Core i7 truc avec la dernière carte mère à zibulateur intégré, on s'en cogne parce que sur Mac t'as pas le choix. C'est MacPro 2010 ou iMac 2012.
Une chose est sûre, on parle quand même d'une machine de 2010. On en parle encore beaucoup des PC de 2010 ?

Maintenant Apple sort enfin une machine qui sur le papier est performante et innovante. On verra à sa sortie ce qu'il en est.
Mais de toutes façons, une chose est sûre, dans mon cas, je continue sur Mac parce que je bosse sur des outils qui n'existent pas ailleurs.

Quant à l'autre allumé, on se demande même pourquoi il a acheté un iMac si il mouille autant sur les PC fait à la main. Pour frimer devant les minettes ? Pour faire joli sur le bureau ?
Pas pour bosser à priori en tout cas.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Allez une dernière pour la route : Le Xeon que tu as cité (W3565) date de 2009.
> Donc c'est bien ce que je disais. Tu veux comparer des processeurs qui ont deux ou trois ans d'écart... En plus de ne pas lire les autres, tu ne te relis même pas...
> Merci
> Au revoir.
> ...



oui au temps pour moi c'est de 2009... pourtant j'ai mes lunettes 

Mais toujours est il qu'un Pc neuf d'aujourd'hui est bien moins cher que ce Mac Pro d'occas  et surtout le PC neuf est largement plus puissant...

Pourtant le Mac Pro est plus cher meme en occasion ?
Que dire alors de ce choix ? Apple est il bon pour le coup ?

Rien n'est moins sur...

D'ou mon interrogation

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h16 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Si tu bossais un tant soit peu dans mon domaine, tu n'en n'aurais rien à foutre de la carte mère machin ou truc. Tu regarderais une chose : combien de temps dure le rendu d'un montage vidéo avec de 3 à une trentaine de flux vidéos en ProRes ou en R3D .
> Le reste c'est de la dentelle pour décorer chez les geeks.
> Donc je me fous que le Hackintosh machin il ait une carte mère truc. Je ne bosse pas sur une machine bancale. J'utilise des logiciels et des matériels spécifique qui ne marchent pas sur hackintosh.
> Va dire à un ingé son de coller un ProTools sur un hackintosh, le mec il te rigolera au nez. Déjà que le ProTools n'est pas connu pour sa stabilité légendaire, alors l'installer sur une truc fait main...
> ...





C'est qui l'autre allumé ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est qui l'autre allumé ?



Devine !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est qui l'autre allumé ?



La réponse est dans la question. :rateau:


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La réponse est dans la question. :rateau:



Ok le rigolo de service, ne te plains pas qu'on te prouve qu'un PC est meilleur marché qu'un Mac Pro, alors que c'est bien toi qui a lancé le sujet...

"Pour le prix, OK. 
Mais tu ne m'as pas trouvé un PC avec le même équipement..."

Donc ne cherche pas la me...si après t'es pas content qu'on te prouve le contraire de ce que tu affirmes...

Tu te tripote sur une machine qui n'a ni config définie, ni de prix...

Tu viendra nous dire quoi si Apple la propose a 2990 &#8364; ?

Tu vois moi je ne suis pas ni fan ni aveuglé par une marque...Le PC n'en a pas, pour la frime en compagnie, désolé de décevoir tes fantasmes de jeune puéril derrière sa pomme, mais mon Pc est tout ce qui a de plus sobre, et nous avons encore des machines Apple à la maison...

Ca me donne matière a comparer ce qui est comparable...

Donc désolé si je suis un peu direct, mais ras le bol des insultes dans ce forum...

Que l'on ai une divergence d'opinion, ok, mais ça ne permets pas de devenir insultant...

Tu te dis pro  ( ça tombe bien moi aussi )tant mieux pour toi, mais tu ne prouves rien ici, donc ta superpuissance de ta théorie contradictoire tu te la garde...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h30 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Devine !



Wouuuaw superbe intervention dis donc...

t'es un bon toi c'est sur...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Devine !



Un coup de pouce peut-être :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu viendra nous dire quoi si Apple la propose a 2990 &#8364; ?



La dernière config Pro sur laquelle j'ai bossé était à plus de 5000&#8364; sur mac et à plus de 200 000 sur PC. Ca te va  comme point de comparaison ?



sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu te dis pro tant mieux pour toi, mais tu ne prouves rien ici, donc ta superpuissance de ta théorie contradictoire tu te la garde...



Facile.
Je suis réalisateur.
Spécialisé 3D-relief en images réelles. Plusieurs de mes captations ont été récompensées dans des festivals internationaux. J'ai même écrit un bouquin sur le sujet édité chez Eyrolles.
Je te laisse chercher par toi-même maintenant.


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Un coup de pouce peut-être :love:



C'est marrant vous êtes tellement pas bon tout seul que vous vous sentez obligé de vous y mettre à plusieurs pour avoir le dernier mot...

Quel talent !!!!:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> Facile.
> Je suis réalisateur.
> Spécialisé 3D-relief en images réelles. Plusieurs de mes captations ont été récompensées dans des festivals internationaux. J'ai même écrit un bouquin sur le sujet édité chez Eyrolles.
> Je te laisse chercher par toi-même maintenant.



Trop cool je suis auteur et j'ai bossé avec un studio d'animation !!!

Et tu sais quoi !? ils ont tous des Pc youpi !

Tiens regarde si t'es un grand, comment d'autre très réputé dans leur profession arrivent à bosser sur quoi...? Windows !!!! Un excellent créatif sur Windows !? Pas possible...

Et si mec et y 'en a un paquet !

Tu dois le savoir, avec les relations dans le métier...

Moi dans le Dessin il ya de tout des Mac comme des Pc, et ils disent tous la même chose, un Pc c'est plus puissant et moins cher..Bizarre non !?

http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/79133_test-complet-de-la-cintiq-22hd-de-wacom-video-en-francais

Bref t'as une opinion, je la respecte, mais sois plus respectueux envers ce qui pensent différemment de toi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est marrant vous êtes tellement pas bon tout seul que vous vous sentez obligé de vous y mettre à plusieurs pour avoir le dernier mot...
> 
> Quel talent !!!!:rateau:
> 
> ...



En animation, c'est logique.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est marrant vous êtes tellement pas bon tout seul que vous vous sentez obligé de vous y mettre à plusieurs pour avoir le dernier mot...



Finalement tu n'aimes pas ne pas avoir le dernier mot ... on en a déjà parlé il me semble
Maintenant je comprends mieux, tu aimes l'animation 





> Trop cool je suis auteur et j'ai bossé avec un studio d'animation !!!


 Quand aux pronostics sur le Mac Pro, ben ça ne sert à plus rien, vu que le nouveau Mac Pro est annoncé, pour moi ce sujet est à classer


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tiens regarde si t'es un grand, comment d'autre très réputé dans leur profession arrivent à bosser sur quoi...? Windows !!!! Un excellent créatif sur Windows !? Pas possible...
> 
> Et si mec et y 'en a un paquet !
> 
> ...



Tu sais quoi ?
Tu mélanges tout pour essayer d'avoir raison.
On s'en fout que le mec il fasse si ou ça sur PC. On te dit simplement depuis trois plombes que pour certains pros, c'est Mac et rien d'autre, quel que soit le prix. Comme pour d'autre ça sera PC et rien d'autre. Simplement parce que ça correspond à leurs besoins et au logiciels qu'ils utilisent.
Tu fais de l'animation sur PC. Bien sûr que tu en fais sur PC. Qui ferait de l'animation pro sur Mac ?
Ben voila.
Dans d'autres domaines c'est l'inverse. Moi les logiciels que j'utilise, ils ne tournent que sur Mac.

Toi y en a compris ou tu vas encore essayer de faire diversion ?


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu sais quoi ?
> Tu mélanges tout pour essayer d'avoir raison.
> On s'en fout que le mec il fasse si ou ça sur PC. On te dit simplement depuis trois plombes que pour certains pros, c'est Mac et rien d'autre, quel que soit le prix. Comme pour d'autre ça sera PC et rien d'autre. Simplement parce que ça correspond à leurs besoins et au logiciels qu'ils utilisent.
> Tu fais de l'animation sur PC. Bien sûr que tu en fais sur PC. Qui ferait de l'animation pro sur Mac ?
> ...



Ben désolé c'est toi qui parle d'utiliser Bootcamp pour du 2 en 1 et affirmer que pour le coup le Mac est la machine ultime...

C'est bien toi qui en a parlé...

Je te rejoins et j'ai toujours compris que pour une utilisation logicielle un OS est plus favorisé qu'un autre, et 3DSMAX l'est également pour le PC...

Et tu te souviens ce que tu m'as dit pour 3DSMAX ? Tu m'as parlé de Bootcamp...

Donc désolé de te démontrer que c'est bien toi qui mélange tout pour avoir le dernier mot...

Si t'avais accepté que pour 3DS Max c'est PC et windows, ben on aurait évité bien des choses...

Car l'autre allumé, a fait un album d'une série animé , diffusée en france , Etats unis et Angleterre...donc bon je n'ai pas la prétention d'être un expert en informatique, mais j'ai suffisemment de recul pour voir qu'un Mac c'est un ordi avec un OS dessus et que ses voisins font aussi bien...

Testé et approuvé par la profession si je puis dire


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben désolé c'est toi qui parle d'utiliser Bootcamp pour du 2 en 1 et affirmer que pour le coup le Mac est la machine ultime...
> 
> C'est bien toi qui en a parlé...
> 
> ...



Donc tu fais diversion.
Oui, j'ai dit que Bootcamp c'est une solution pour utiliser 3DSMax en natif.
C'est quoi sinon ?
Et oui, il y aussi des pros qui ont besoin des deux.

Tiens, un exemple. Moi sur BootCamp, j'utilise Edius. Un logiciel de montage pro. Pourquoi ? Parce que j'ai des outils spécifiques pour certaines choses dessus. Ben mon Edius, il tourne comme sur les PC sur lesquels je bosse dans certaines boites. Sans bricolage.
Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas parlé de machine ultime.
Je dis simplement que c'est la seule qui fonctionne dans les deux environnements sans souci.
Voila.
Mon ordi me permet de faire tourner les deux plateformes en toute sécurité sans me prendre la tête pour savoir si la prochaine mise à jour ne va pas tout foutre par terre. Sur PC, je ne peux pas. A chaque mise à jour Mac Os, le Hasckitosh il faut tout reprendre à zéro.
Voila en quoi le Mac est une solution aboutie pour qui travaille sur les deux plateformes.


----------



## Larme (11 Juin 2013)

Bon, j'ai un peu la flemme, j'avoue de lire vos grosses tirades d'engueulades, mais me viennent quelques questions, et même si rien n'a vraiment été réellement dévoilé, avec votre expérience, vous saurez peut-être...

À votre avis, qu'est-ce qui est remplaçable/modulable sur ce p'tit MacPro ?
Parce que bon, Apple a la chouette idée en tête de souder au maximum ses composants en ce moment...
Concernant les prix, vous misez sur combien à la louche ? J'entends par là, une « augmentation » à prévoir ?
Parce que bon, si je fais l'analogie qui n'a rien à voir textile, moins y'a d'produit, plus ces cher... Et là, vu la taille qui me fait halluciner (j'ai relu par 3 fois les dimensions)...

J'suis quand même déçu du changement de design, j'aimais bien le design des MacPros actuels, ils ont une certaine classe, alors que là, je ne sais pas si c'est une cafetière, une friteuse, un aspirateur Dyson, voire carrément un cendard très cher... Mais on verra ça quand j'en verrais un réellement...


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> [...] J'suis quand même déçu du changement de design, j'aimais bien le design des MacPros actuels, ils ont une certaine classe, alors que là, je ne sais pas si c'est une cafetière, une friteuse, un aspirateur Dyson, voire carrément un cendard très cher... Mais on verra ça quand j'en verrais un réellement...



Honnêtement, je penche plus pour la poubelle. Je m'imagine déjà le collègue qui croit que c'est une poubelle et jette un vieux mouchoir dessus(si le mac est à l'ombre sous le bureau).

Il irait bien en complément de la gamme actuelle, entre le mini et l'ancien pro, mais pas en remplacement! Même si je le trouve réussi, les capacités d'extension de l'ancien me manquent déjà.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> À votre avis, qu'est-ce qui est remplaçable/modulable sur ce p'tit MacPro ?


Tout ? grâce au TB
Wait and see


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> À votre avis, qu'est-ce qui est remplaçable/modulable sur ce p'tit MacPro ?
> Parce que bon, Apple a la chouette idée en tête de souder au maximum ses composants en ce moment...
> Concernant les prix, vous misez sur combien à la louche ? J'entends par là, une « augmentation » à prévoir ?
> Parce que bon, si je fais l'analogie qui n'a rien à voir textile, moins y'a d'produit, plus ces cher... Et là, vu la taille qui me fait halluciner (j'ai relu par 3 fois les dimensions)...
> ...



Remplacable, la ram sur et certain, on le voit sur les photos : ce sont des barettes normales (mais en ECC).
Pour le reste, en interne j'entends, on ne sait pas trop pour l'instant. Peut-être que les "faces" peuvent se démonter pour changer CPU ou GPU ? On verra bien...

Pour le tarif, vu les pièces, je dirais au minimum 2000$ (Xeon, ATI Fire Pro : ça coûte cher). Mais là encore on n'en sait rien. Il y aura peut-être des config basiques (Xeon de base, ATI genre 5670...). Pure spéculation !  2000$ ça peut très bien être le prix de la config basique. 

Le design je le trouve génial, cette petite machine condensée c'est top, c'est beau. MAIS, les possibilités d'extension internes (PCIe, SATA...) je trouve ça stupide de la part d'Apple de retirer ça d'une machine pro... Enfin ce n'est que mon avis. Là ça ressemble plus à un gros jouet pour utilisateur avancé et fortuné... pas pour un pro.


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2013)

J'ai pas pu m'empêcher


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai pas pu m'empêcher





J''avoue ça m'a fait marrer... :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Juin 2013)

Pardon j'arrête après :rateau:
(j'adore le design de ce mac en plus)


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Donc tu fais diversion.
> Oui, j'ai dit que Bootcamp c'est une solution pour utiliser 3DSMax en natif.
> C'est quoi sinon ?
> Et oui, il y aussi des pros qui ont besoin des deux.
> ...



Désolé de te décevoir, mais tu es bien naif à croire que Bootcamp se comporte comme un Pc sous Windows...

J'ai moi  même tiré des conclusion négatives sur le test de Windows 7 sur ma partition Bootcamp de mon iMac de 2011 (chipset ATI), j'étais même venue sur ce forum, pour dire tous les rapides plantages rencontrés sous Windows (via bootcamp)...et que windows était bien naze comparé a Mac OS...

Un ami bossant dans les réseau pour des sociétés et informaticien à son compte, m'a alors expliqué et prouvé que Windows fonctionne très bien et bien mieux que sous Bootcamp...

Et en effet c'est clairement le cas, si j'avais des bugs de son et des plantages sous Painter 12 (sur l'iMac), je n'avais absolument aucun soucis sur le Pc installé avec le Meme Windows (home edition 64 Bits) Idem pour les drivers de la carte graphique pour l'utilisation 3D sous bootcamp, on est loin de l'efficacité des drivers constructeurs que ceux fournis par Apple...

Donc certes bootcamp reste une très bonne alternative pour utiliser de temps en temps Windows, et il est de plus tres simple à installer, mais il n'est pas parfaitement adapté au Mac...

Donc non le 2 en 1 sur un Mac , n'est pas 100 % fiable, l'idéal est d'avoir les os sur leurs machines respectives...


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> J''avoue ça m'a fait marrer... :love:



Idem,

J'arrive un peu plus tard, mais par Fab Fab, même si je comprend ton point de vue d'UTILISATEUR, ça n'empêche que pour acheter efficacement du matériel, il faut le COMPRENDRE, surtout quand on doit l'acheter. Et syvanhus que tu traites d'allumé le comprend mieux que toi. C'est peut-être vexant, mais c'est comme ça. Il a parfaitement raison sur un sujet que tu ne maitrises pas. Et encore on n'est pas entré dans les détails entre les fabricants de cartes mères ...

Enfin si les Macs grand publics ont tous aujourd'hui des cartes mères de portables, c'est à cause de la course effréné et stupide à la finesse. Ca n'a pas toujours été le cas, mais c'est un choix d'Apple pour encore plus segmenter ses produits et se clientèle ... tu es grand public, tu n'as pas droit au top car tu ne payes pas assez cher !

Enfin c'est gonflant de toujours pousser les gens au PC parce qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord avec les configs proposées par Apple. Tu as le droit d'être un gentil client qui accepte tout sans broncher, mais nous avons tout autant le droit de ne pas être d'accord et de dire pourquoi ! 

Ca n'empêche pas qu'on ne va pas quitter OS X, car c'est ça la VRAIE valeur ajoutée. Sans OS X, un Mac n'est plus qu'un simple PC ... donc un PC Apple ou autre PC on s'en tape, c'est l'OS qui compte !

Et si l'Europe se décidait à strictement interdire le monopole du matos sous quelqu'OS que ce soit (et donc OS X) et que d'autres constructeurs pouvaient vendre légalement OS X, mon matos ne serait déjà plus Apple comme je l'ai fait en 96 avec un clone (légal) nettement supérieur au matos Apple de l'époque ! Mais j'ai choisi de rester dans la légalité, même si au niveau du droit européen la CLUF d'Apple est en fait fortement contestable ... Car c'est sur que je ferais de sacrées économies sur le matos ...


----------



## sylvanhus (11 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Idem,
> 
> J'arrive un peu plus tard, mais par Fab Fab, même si je comprend ton point de vue d'UTILISATEUR, ça n'empêche que pour acheter efficacement du matériel, il faut le COMPRENDRE, surtout quand on doit l'acheter. Et syvanhus que tu traites d'allumé le comprend mieux que toi. C'est peut-être vexant, mais c'est comme ça. Il a parfaitement raison sur un sujet que tu ne maitrises pas. Et encore on n'est pas entré dans les détails entre les fabricants de cartes mères ...
> 
> ...



Je te rejoins une fois de plus 

Remarque ya plus qu'a esperer que ce futur Mac Pro (la blague du concept) pousses les techniciens (non Apple) a trouver une solution de Hackintosh plus simple et plus fiable...?
La c'est clair que je tenterai bien la chose...

En attendant, je me familiarise très bien avec Windows...Comme quoi il est pas si mal il fait le job comme dirait l'autre


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Juin 2013)

Perso si j'étais "Pro", au sens indépendant (j'aimerais l'être), je me foutrais pas mal de quel système j'ai sur ma machine de production (Win, Mac, Hack, Linux...), du moment que celui-ci et les logiciels qui tournent dessus sont les plus adaptés à mon travail, en prenant en compte le rapport performance-qualité-prix. 

Par exemple, j'aimerais devenir photographe : une fois le choix des logiciels faits (Aperture ? Lightroom ?), le système vient assez facilement : si je choisis Aperture, un Mac est obligatoire. Si je choisis LR, alors un Mac n'est pas forcément le plus adapté, une bonne tour à config équivalente (probablement i7) me coûtera moins cher tout en étant aussi performante et surtout évolutive. 

Si je me lançais dans cette activité, j'aurais déjà pas mal de dépenses à faire (boitiers, objos, publicité, formation, logiciels et j'en passe), donc je ne pense pas que je ferai le choix d'un Mac Pro la première année. Ni la seconde d'ailleurs. 
Ce type de machine, au prix où elles coûtent, me paraissent plutôt réservées à des "pro" déjà établis. Les débutants, faut faire avec les moyens du bord bien souvent, donc y reste quoi ? Le Macbook d'étudiant, le hackintosh pour ceux qui peuvent prendre le temps de faire ça, les Mac Mini...


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2013)

Ca crie fort par ici! 



Larme a dit:


> Bon, j'ai un peu la flemme, j'avoue de lire vos grosses tirades d'engueulades, mais me viennent quelques questions, et même si rien n'a vraiment été réellement dévoilé, avec votre expérience, vous saurez peut-être...
> 
> À votre avis, qu'est-ce qui est remplaçable/modulable sur ce p'tit MacPro ?
> Parce que bon, Apple a la chouette idée en tête de souder au maximum ses composants en ce moment...
> ...



enfin des questions. Moi je table sur 2100&#8364; entrée de gamme après ce que j'ai peur c'est que la moindre option nous coûte les yeux de la tête. :rateau: 

Au fait je suis pas un pro j'ai le droit de l'acheter?


----------



## initialsBB (11 Juin 2013)

Je tenais juste à m'excuser publiquement de m'être si royalement planté sur ce Mac Pro (page 2 ou 3 ce ce fil) :rateau:

Sinon, hormis la première surprise de voir les caractéristiques, j'ai regardé mon Mac Pro en enlevant 87% de son volume et j'ai éclaté de rire. Bravo Apple. J'attend avec impatience la présentation Pixar et The Foundry de cette nuit pour en savoir plus, et surtout les prix !


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juin 2013)

Coucou messieurs alors premier point:

prenons un Core i7 3770S d'iMac (source Mac Tracker) et regardons ce que dit Ark Intel: http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/65524/Intel-Core-i7-3770S-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

Processeur Desktop. Donc socket Desktop, d'ailleurs Apple avait étrenné le Z77 en premier il y a quelques temps. Donc question: en quoi la carte mère d'un iMac est du laptop? 

Là c'est une pure question. 

Ensuite Xeon vs Core: 
éléments différentiants classiques:
mémoire cache supérieure.
support du bi-processeur
support de mémoires ECC (enfin si vous connaissez du Core i avec ECC montrez moi, je suis curieux)
Plus de c&#339;urs (les 12 annoncés ici)
une réputation de fiabilité peut-être due à un contrôle qualité supérieur ou une sélection plus draconienne même si j'ai encore jamais vu de CPU Intel lâcher, je touche du bois. 

ensuite comment dire.... J'utilise Bootcamp depuis un petit bout de temps vs un laptop HP avec une Quadro au boulot, j'ai mis le driver Nvidia vu que Bootcamp est pour du gaming occasionnel sur ce Mac (+ lecture Blu-Ray maintenant) et qu'Apple a une réputation méritée d'être à la traine sur ce point, je n'ai rien changé d'autre, et mon Mac qui fait aussi du web pendant que je regarde certains Blu-Ray et qui a dl un paquets de mods tourne nickel et m'a montré que Windows 7 est oui très fiable... Mais avec de bons drivers ce que n'a clairement pas ledit HP  Donc je trouve Sylvanhus très injuste vis à vis de BootCamp au vu de mon expérience personelle. Et ensuite Fab-Fab a tout de même raison : une machine capable sans bidouille d'utiliser la totalité des logiciels Windows & Mac OS X de façon native c'est clairement un avantage financier. ça n'est pas offert par le Hackintosh ou au moins un des deux systèmes sera de la pure bidouille.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Coucou messieurs alors premier point:
> 
> prenons un Core i7 3770S d'iMac (source Mac Tracker) et regardons ce que dit Ark Intel: http://ark.intel.com/fr/products/65524/Intel-Core-i7-3770S-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz
> 
> ...





Injuste pas vraiment, je fais comme toi je parle de mon experience aussi...


Pour le double os sur Pc , tu connais sans doute le dual boot ? Ben ca marche tres bien sur pc egalement, tu peux mettre 2 ou 3 os differents... Alors pour mac os c'est sur c'est pas aussi simple que bootcamp, mais c'est possible tout de meme...


Un mac user n'a pas peur de bidouiller et flasher le bios des cartes graphiques pc pour les rendre compatibles  Mac Pro , donc un Pc user n'a pas peur de bidouiller un hackintosh , et si il ne fait pas les mises a jour , tout ira bien...


Pour le xeon c'est evident qu'il apporte des plus comme le bi cpu, mais est ce vraiment utile pour beaucoup ? Non , et sur un pc t'as le choix de decider ou pas selon tes besoins...de plus l'experience prouve qu'un mono cpu de nouvelle generation est parfois meilleur qu'un bi cpu...

C'etait le cas entre le mac pro de 2008 et 2009...


C'est toute la difference , qui pour moi est importante... Et c'est idem avec la ram ECC, c'est un plus, pas un besoin et une bonne ram pc couplé a un i7 donne une excellente stabilité... Il suffit de savoir choisir une config homogene...


Et j'ai l'impression que le mac user ca il sait pas faire ...


----------



## LeProf (12 Juin 2013)

Coucou !

Je viens de lire le topic mais j'avoue que moi aussi sur la fin, j'ai survolé les tirades où tout le monde y va de son expérience de "pro" et ramène le sujet à sa propre expérience.

Il est clair qu'il y a autant de pro que de corps de métiers.... et il est illusoire de croire qu'une seule machine pourra satisfaire touts les "pros", de tous les domaines.... sauf si elle est évolutive et modulaire.

Pour revenir à la question posée par Larme, je pense que ce qui sera remplaçable sur ce nouveau mac pro en interne sera la RAM et uniquement cela.
Pour le processeur, il a bien longtemps qu'Apple est passé sur des CM et proc de portable soudé dessus.. donc pas de changement possible.
Pour les cartes graphiques, du fait du design de la bête et du système tout en un de refroidissement, ce n'est pas dit que l'on puisse les remplacer par n'importe quelle autre carte, même de PC en la flashant si cela est possible.

Just my two cents


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Idem,
> 
> J'arrive un peu plus tard, mais par Fab Fab, même si je comprend ton point de vue d'UTILISATEUR, ça n'empêche que pour acheter efficacement du matériel, il faut le COMPRENDRE, surtout quand on doit l'acheter. Et syvanhus que tu traites d'allumé le comprend mieux que toi. C'est peut-être vexant, mais c'est comme ça. Il a parfaitement raison sur un sujet que tu ne maitrises pas. Et encore on n'est pas entré dans les détails entre les fabricants de cartes mères ...



Ah ça doit être ça. Je ne comprends rien. Bien sûr.
Fut un temps ou je gérais 65 machines dont une douzaine de PC dans une grosse boite de prod. Mais je ne connais pas. 
Mon Doc qu'il est fort, il m'a percé à jour...


----------



## Onra (12 Juin 2013)

Wouaaouh je me souviens encore de mon mot de passe  


Moi aussi j'y vais de mon expérience de pro :mouais: :

Je le trouve bien ce nouveau MacPro ! :rateau:


L'informatique change, et les machines aussi. Je trouve que cette nouvelle machine a été conçu très intelligemment. C'est certainement un mac qui va bien se vendre je n'en doute pas un instant. Pour le moment on a très peu d'infos et vu qu'il n'est pas près de sortir je ne passe pas qu'il faille batailler à coup de tableaux de chiffres pour avancer ses arguments.

Le prix sera certainement très important pour déterminer la qualité de cette machine 


@Melaure:
_Nan je suis pas d'accord avec toi ! _Moi ça fait *2132 ans* que je travaille dans l'informatique, je me souviens encore de mon premier programme sur Boulier v0.1 ! Aaaah la belle époque, on savait encore compter et ce que c'était qu'un vrai ordinateur  Et puis aussi je trouve que l'on devrait dire *que du bien* d'Apple car c'est grâce à elle que pleins de gens viennent poster leurs arguments en les défendant becs et ongles comme si c'était le péril de leur vie :hein: et surtout les occuper des soirées entières à écrire leurs messages !


_Vive le nouveau MacPro, vive la révolution !_


Moi j'ai une question qui me turlupine, un tel projet a du être initié il y a fort longtemps j'imagine, Steve Jobs était-il encore là durant les réflexions préliminaires ?


Et n'oubliez pas le dicton : *Black is beautiful!*


C'est THE arguement. Donc le nouveau MacPro il est super vachement bien 



PS: Coucou à tous ceux qui n'ont pas arrêté de poster pendant toutes les années ou je n'ai pas posté :love:


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

Onra a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas le dicton : *Black is beautiful!*
> 
> 
> C'est THE arguement. Donc le nouveau MacPro il est super vachement bien



Excellent. 
Ça vaut un CdB.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Welcome back !

T'inquiète s'il n'y avait pas Apple, on en pondrais autant sur autre chose 

Et le sujet ce n'est pas sur le fait qu'on aime ou pas le MacPro, mais une mauvaise comparaison entre perfs processeur ... juste ça.

Il est clair que vu les dimensions c'est une réalisation digne du Cube. Sauf que le Cube était encore un produit grand public avec un proc grand public (un G4, pas un Power4). Là il manque la version i7 (dont la puissance n'a quasiment rien à envier au Xeon, je le répète) pour nous les particuliers ...

Enfin bon, on verra bien le prix à sa sortie ... sachant qu'un Xeon E5 8 c&#339;urs seul, ça vaut déjà 1500/2000 euros ...


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Welcome back !
> 
> T'inquiète s'il n'y avait pas Apple, on en pondrais autant sur autre chose
> 
> ...




Laisse tomber pour les perfs (même si je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi qu'un i7 fait largement le job même pour des pros), le prix calmera beaucoup de monde je pense...

Car si sur le papier ce Mac mini Pro ou Mac Pro mini (appelez le comme vous voulez) est plutot bon, il sera moins rigolo de le faire évoluer...

Disons que cette machine m'inspire plus la revente, que l'upgrade, à l'instar des iMac et Mac Mini...

Alors cela dit ça pourra être cool de pouvoir se payer un MAc Pro d'occas plutot performant, mais vu l'investissement , à mon avis colossal, le rapport :qualité prix risque d'être à la rue...un peu comme le dernier iMac quoi...

enfin on verra bien, mais ça risque de venir raler sur le prix...


----------



## Larme (12 Juin 2013)

Donc pas de changement du PCIE (j'avoue que je n'y connais rien là-dedans)...
J'en suis encore resté au DD et SDD (J'ai déjà franchi le cap du SSD, c'est déjà ça ) 
J'ai pas vu les capacité du PCIE à moi ou c'est juste le moyen/chemin pour stocker ?
Faudra alors tabler sur un disque externe en ThunderBolt...


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Donc pas de changement du PCIE (j'avoue que je n'y connais rien là-dedans)...
> J'en suis encore resté au DD et SDD (J'ai déjà franchi le cap du SSD, c'est déjà ça )
> Faudra alors tabler sur un disque externe en ThunderBolt...



Ben on ne sait pas encore en fait...

Apple parle de PCIe 3.0, donc moi aussi je pensais que c'était pour accueillir des cartes graphiques, mais vu la conception de la machine,cela parait compromis...

En fait d'apres ce que j'ai pu en voir, je pense que la machine est équipée de 3 grosses cartes mere, assemblées en forme de triangle...Peut être faudra t'il juste changer une carte précise pour ungrader la machine ?

1 carte pour la ram, 1 pour le proc et la 3e pour le GPU...Donc en fonction de ce que l'on veut changer, on ne change que la carte désirée...

Alors attention ce n'est que mon dream avis...

Car j'imagine la chose avec un dream price de l'espace ^^

MAis si cela fonctionne comme ça pourquoi pas...ce sera un minimum évolutif...


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Laisse tomber pour les perfs (même si je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi qu'un i7 fait largement le job même pour des pros), le prix calmera beaucoup de monde je pense...
> 
> Car si sur le papier ce Mac mini Pro ou Mac Pro mini (appelez le comme vous voulez) est plutot bon, il sera moins rigolo de le faire évoluer...
> 
> ...


T'as pas lu ou pas compris les (nombreuses) réponses qui t'ont été faites ? 

On te l'a déjà dit, c'est un Mac taillé pour les Pros qui ont les moyens et le besoin de ce genre de machines, ce n'est pas une question de prix ni de revente.
Dans ces bains-là, un MacPro est assez vite amortie. 
Que demander de plus, puisqu'il existe aussi les iMac, Mac Mini, les MBP et MBPr, les MBAir ou encore les iPad, iPhone, et pour les autres il reste le PC .

PS Evidemment, _*si*_ Apple vendais ce nouveau MacPro 1500&#8364;, je me ferais plaisir et  j'en achèterais un voir  deux , mais en aurais-je vraiment l'utilité ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juin 2013)

Hey, vouloir une tour Apple i7 c'est pas la même chose que critiquer le Mac Pro, si? 

J'ai l'impression que c'est un soucis ici c'est ça. 

Apple réponds pas à tout les besoins, mais il y a certains besoins auquel Apple réponds et visiblement Apple réponds correctement car sinon l'entreprise aurait depuis longtemps disparue


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> T'as pas lu ou pas compris les (nombreuses) réponses qui t'ont été faites ?
> 
> On te l'a déjà dit, c'est un Mac taillé Pros qui ont les moyens et le besoin de se genre de machines, ce n'est pas une question de prix.
> Dans ces bains-là, un MacPro est assez vite amortie.
> Que demander de plus, pour puisqu'il existe aussi les iMac, Mac Mini et pour les autres il reste le PC .



C'est ton opinion ça !

Moi la mienne c'est qu'une machine sur le marché doit parler à tout le monde...

Et si ce n'est réservé qu'au plus fortunés, ben il est évident que non seulement on va pas t'attendre pour partir sur Pc ou autre, mais de plus nous viendrons forcément en parler et comparer...

Car a t'écouter le nouveau Mac Pro est a l'informatique , ce qu'une Ferrari est au grand public...un truc chouette mais qui sert à rien sauf pour se faire plaisir au quotidien...

Donc bon chacun voit midi à sa porte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Hey, vouloir une tour Apple i7 c'est pas la même chose que critiquer le Mac Pro, si?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est un soucis ici c'est ça.
> 
> Apple réponds pas à tout les besoins, mais il y a certains besoins auquel Apple réponds et visiblement Apple réponds correctement car sinon l'entreprise aurait depuis longtemps disparue



J'ai une simple question ?
Si apple répond au besoin, pourquoi ne pas mettre de GPU dans le Mini , pourtant tant demandé ?

Pourquoi Apple ne propose pas plusieurs gamme de Mac Pro , avec des config pour tout le monde ?

Pourquoi Apple est et a toujours été à la traine sur les GPU dans toute sa gamme, alors que beaucoup le réclame depuis longtemps des bons GPU comme sur PC ?

Non je pense que tu te trompe un peu, Apple ne regarde que son nombril et guide ses utilisateurs selon sa volonté...Apple impose sa vision des choses, certains adhère , d'autre ne peuvent pas...

Idem pour les iPhone et iPad, tout le monde réclame une mémoire extensible depuis des années (les concurrents le font depuis bien longtemps) et non Apple s'en moque, Apple dirige, guide, dicte...et se moque des attentes et besoins...

J'appelle pas ça être à l'écoute de ses clients, ni répondre aux besoins de tout le monde...


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est ton opinion ça !


Je ne peux rein te cacher. 


sylvanhus a dit:


> Moi la mienne c'est qu'une machine sur le marché doit parler à tout le monde...
> 
> Et si ce n'est réserver qu'au plus fortunés, ben il est évident que non seulement on va pas t'attendre pour partir sur Pc ou autre, mais de plus nous viendrons forcément en parler et comparer...
> 
> Car a t'écouter le nouveau Mac Pro est a l'informatique , ce qu'une Ferrari est au grand public...un truc chouette mais qui sert à rien sauf pour se faire plaisir au quotidien...



Oui exactement, c'est une Ferrari, mais elle ne sert pas à rien ceux qui l'utilisent la rentabilisent.

:hosto:Relis mon post au-dessus ou encore un de ceux ci, histoire de soulager ta mémoire qui semble  "sérieusement"  défaillante  :

http://forums.macg.co/12543850-post114.html?

http://forums.macg.co/12543885-post122.html?

http://forums.macg.co/12543910-post130.html?

http://forums.macg.co/12543922-post135.html?

http://forums.macg.co/12543937-post141.html?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h16 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Non je pense que tu te trompe un peu, Apple ne regarde que son nombril et guide ses utilisateurs selon sa volonté...Apple impose sa vision des choses, certains adhère , d'autre ne peuvent pas...
> 
> Idem pour les iPhone et iPad, tout le monde réclame une mémoire extensible depuis des années (les concurrents le font depuis bien longtemps) et non Apple s'en moque, Apple dirige, guide, dicte...et se moque des attentes et besoins...
> 
> J'appelle pas ça être à l'écoute de ses clients, ni répondre aux besoins de tout le monde...


Je plussois à fond les manettes.

  Moi ça fait des années que j'attends qu'Apple sorte une cafetière ainsi qu'une brosse à dents pilotable, mais,_ Apple s'en moque, Apple dirige, guide, dicte...et se moque des attentes et besoins..._


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Je plussois à fond les manettes.
> Moi ça fait des années que j'attends qu'Apple sorte une cafetière ainsi qu'une brosse à dents pilotable, mais,_ Apple s'en moque, Apple dirige, guide, dicte...et se moque des attentes et besoins..._



Oui a fond les manettes sur ton esprit "trollesque" et sur ton fanatisme absolu voué à la firme de la Pomme...

Quelle tristesse de lire ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------




subsole a dit:


> Je ne peux rein te cacher.
> 
> 
> Oui exactement, c'est une Ferrari, mais elle ne sert pas à rien ceux qui l'utilisent la rentabilisent.
> ...




Un Pro doit forcément etre "Rothschild" aujourd'hui pour avoir un ordi pro chez Apple !?

Ni'mporte quoi qu'est ce qui faut la lire sérieux...


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Oui a fond les manettes sur ton esprit "trollesque" et sur ton fanatisme absolu voué à la firme de la Pomme...
> 
> Quelle tristesse de lire ça...



Le troll c'est moi, ok. 

Encore un topic de m0rde, grace à sylvanhus. 

Il faudrait qu'un modo se sacrifie :rateau: et lise tous les posts de ce fil. 
Il pourrait se rendre compte à quel point chacun essais de discuté logiquement et calmement * avec des arguments qui tiennent la route face à un à Sylvahnus qui, soit ne les comprend pas, soit ne fais pas la différence entre une  brouette japonaise  et ordinateur, soit n'a pas pris ses médicaments, soit tente comme d'habitude une énième vendetta.   => http://forums.macg.co/12528335-post192.html 
 => http://forums.macg.co/12533502-post33.html
La quasi totalité des topiques auxquels il participe, finissent de la même façon.

*(du moins au début, il est tellement usant que ça dégénère invariablement.) 

Que fait la police, ou alors c'est bon pour le PageRank ? . 

 Le nouveau MacPro, c'est le mal.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Le troll c'est moi, ok.
> 
> Encore un topic de m0rde, grace à sylvanhus.
> 
> ...



C'est pas la faute du modérateur si tu n'as pas d'arguments concret à donner...

Si t'aime pas la discussion, va faire un tour dehors, passes ton chemin...
Tu ne sais lire non plus mes discussions précédentes...post 218 par exemple...

Tu t'obstines et tu me vise, c'est plus fort que toi...

Tu me fais bien marrer j'avoue :love:


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Faudra alors tabler sur un disque externe en ThunderBolt...


Probablement, surtout au prix (probable) du "SSD" interne





subsole a dit:


> soit ne fais pas la différence entre une  brouette japonaise  et ordinateur,


ahhhhhhh
Faire la brouette avec une Japonaise :love::love:

(c'était pour décrisper un peu l'ambiance )


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> ahhhhhhh
> Faire la brouette avec une Japonaise :love::love:
> 
> (c'était pour décrisper un peu l'ambiance )



Tu peux ,c'est drole, j'aime bien


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> J'ai une simple question ?
> Si apple répond au besoin, pourquoi ne pas mettre de GPU dans le Mini , pourtant tant demandé ?
> 
> Pourquoi Apple ne propose pas plusieurs gamme de Mac Pro , avec des config pour tout le monde ?
> ...



C'est l'histoire moderne d'Apple, décider pour nous dans le plus grand secret. C'est assez logique finalement quand on a une clientèle de fan sur une gamme réduite, plutôt que de consommateurs exigeants qui ont le choix entre N solutions et fournisseurs ... tu aurais d'ailleurs pu ajouter les batteries amovibles car j'entends du monde qui peste contre ça 

La comparaison avec l'auto ne colle par car on est pas obligé d'acheter une Ferrari quand on veux une Porsche ou une Aston Martin ... Apple est le seul à produire des machines sous OS X, c'est un monopole de fait, donc pas de large choix si la boite ne le veux pas (et je le déplore) !

Ca n'empêche pas ce nouveau MacPro d'être magnifique, super bien réalisé, un parfait exemple de la miniaturisation (enfin il faudra quand même tester le refroidissement à pleine charge), etc ... De là à dire que c'est la machine parfaite pour tous les pros, je ne suis pas d'accord ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Encore un topic de m0rde, grace à sylvanhus.
> La quasi totalité des topiques auxquels il participe, finissent de la même façon.
> *(du moins au début, il est tellement usant que ça dégénère invariablement.)



Je plussoie !

Personnellement, j'ai l'impression que sylvanhus se sent investi d'une mission qui, (malheureusement pour lui ... et pour nous ...:rateau n'aura jamais de fin.

Frustré par des problèmes divers liés à l'achat de son mac, il a décidé d'en "découdre" avec la terre entière ... et quel est le terrain le plus adéquat et propice pour mener cette mission à bien, c'est bien entendu un forum "mac" ... là où il trouvera des adversaires et des détracteurs à la taille de sa frustration !

Il reste poli et gentil tout en assénant à tours de posts "Le mac c'est mal ... le PC c'est mieux" ... bien entendu, il est malin : il ne le dit pas ouvertement, mais ses sous-entendus nombreux sont là pour semer le trouble dans nos esprits qu'il juge moutonniers !

Alors d'aucuns diront : "Mais qu'il s'achète un PC et qu'il dégage ! ..." ... ce serait trop simple ... la jouissance qu'il éprouve à distiller le doute semble être la preuve d'un priapisme intellectuel qu'aucun orgasme ne parviendra à combler ...

En un mot, il est là pour nous faire ch.... et rien de plus !:love:


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je plussoie !
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai l'impression que sylvanhus se sent investi d'une mission qui, (malheureusement pour lui ... et pour nous ...:rateau n'aura jamais de fin.
> 
> ...




Mais bien sur tu as tout compris, et ça te fout les b...on dirait ...:rateau:

Et oui je suis investis d'une mission secrète rémunéré par Paul emploi chef de la société anonyme des scarifiés Apple... 

Non mais sérieusement, du moment que l'on parle du concurrent de Apple, tout de suite c'est de mauvaise intention, c'est pour nuire à la marque et blablabla...

Sérieux on se croirait dans une cours de récré...

Tu ne compare jamais ce que le monde de l'informatique propose en règle général ?

Tu ne te pose jamais la question de pourquoi Apple fait payer plus ses clients que les autres constructeurs pour la même chose ?

Tu trouves que c'est mauvais de venir parler d'une petite déception concernant l'annonce du dernier Mac Pro ?

Alors que devrais ton dire d'apres toi ?"Ouais trop cool le nouveau Mac PRo est génial, Il a l'air pas si évolutif que ça, mais ça fait rien, c'est un nouveau produit alors c'est génial !"

AHHHH d'accord c'est parce que tu ne lis pas ça que ça t'agace...?

Je te cite 

"Frustré par des problèmes divers liés à l'achat de son mac"

Et ils font quoi la plupart ici, a critiquer Windows bien souvent ,que ce soit les switcher ou les anciens, avec Windaube et j'en passe...?

La non c'est pas grave, c'est justifié parce que ça preserve l'univers Apple !?

Tu ne trouve pas que c'est l'hopital qui se moque de la charité la ?

Pourtant non car ils ont le droit de critiquer et comparer Windows avec Mac OS, tout comme moi avec les produits Apple bonhomme !!! 

Désolé de venir parler de Apple, et de Pc aussi puisque c'est le concurrent du Mac Pro...
C'est de la logique, pas une intention de venir embêter qui que ce soit, la preuve j'ai une discussion tout à fait respectable avec melaure, pourtant on n'est pas toujours d'accord, mais on est ouvert tous les 2 et objectifs , ça change beaucoup de chose...

Tu devrais prendre exemple...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Sérieux on se croirait dans une cours de récré...



 ... Ce n'est pas parce qu'un jour tu as pris la grande balançoire dans la gueule que la cour de récré est devenue un lieu qu'il faut éviter à tout prix !

T'as couru trop vite, t'as mal calculé ton coup, tu t'es retourné pour zieuter les jupettes des filles et ... PAF !!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:

J'ajouterais qu'autant j'ai du respect pour l'expérience, la retenue et la courtoisie de melaure, autant tu m'énerves avec ta propension à appeler tout le monde "bonhomme" à tours de phrases ... non, sylvanhus, nous ne sommes pas tes "bonhommes" !!!!!

On a tous compris ! Libre à toi de continuer à rabâcher ou non après tout !


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Pour détendre un peu l'atmosphère, lorsque que le MacPro a été présenté en montrant le haut (sans le capot) avec le ventilateur rond à ailette, j'ai cru qu'ils avaient intégré la jolie enceinte Airplay de Sony (que j'hésite à commander depuis un moment)... 







Après ce n'est pas une nouveauté non plus puisqu'Apple avait tester des protos dans SW 






_Si Sebulpa avait gagné le MacPro serait en V. _


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Ce n'est pas parce qu'un jour tu as pris la grande balançoire dans la gueule que la cour de récré est devenue un lieu qu'il faut éviter à tout prix !
> 
> T'as couru trop vite, t'as mal calculé ton coup, tu t'es retourné pour zieuter les jupettes des filles et ... PAF !!!!!!!!!!!!!:love:
> 
> ...



Tout à fait et vu que tu as compris tout va bien alors  !

Et je n'ai pas le souvenir de t'avoir appelé "Bonhomme" (somme tout amical de mon coté) 
Donc si tu n'es pas directement concerné, ne fais pas le justicier à intervenir pour les autres hein !?
On va trouver ça bizarre...

A bon entendeur...


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Si t'aime pas la discussion, va faire un tour dehors, passes ton chemin...



Une discussion, oui, oui ,oui .. Le truc ou  les interlocuteurs sont capable de comprendre ce que dit l'autre .. avec toi ce n'est évidemment pas le cas, on a  plutôt la sensation de pisser dans un violon ^^
Il paraîtrait que dans la fiction on peut trouver un chien avec un QI de 250, mais dans la réalité on peut trouver un humain avec un QI se situant entre l'huitre et la moule. (sans vouloir offenser aucun des deux mollusques).


sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu me fais bien marrer j'avoue :love:


Merci. :love:C'estdéjàça,  c'est un maximum que l'on peut attendre de toi. 



 Bonne journée.


___________________________




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je plussoie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS Merci, de l'avoir rererererererererererererererererererererereredit.  
je n'avais plus l'envie de faire un enieme redite.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Une discussion, oui, oui ,oui .. Le truc ou  les interlocuteurs sont capable de comprendre ce que dit l'autre .. avec toi ce n'est évidemment pas le cas, on a  plutôt la sensation de pisser dans un violon ^^
> Il paraîtrait que dans la fiction on peut trouver un chien avec un QI de 250, mais dans la réalité on peut trouver un humain avec un QI se situant entre l'huitre et la moule. (sans vouloir offenser aucun des deux mollusques).
> 
> Merci. :love:C'estdéjàça,  c'est un maximum que l'on peut attendre de toi.
> ...



Avant de parler de discussion et de chercher à me donner la définition de ce joli mot, je te conseillerais dans ce cas d'aller t'acheter un dictionnaire, car manifestement tu ne connais pas ce mot et tu es un habitué de la provocation...

Tu veux des exemples ?

Si tu t'arretes la avec tes interventions puéril je passe mon chemin mais tu veux continuer la dessus, je mets les liens de toutes les interventions provocatrices faites à mon égard, car tu manques encore et toujours d'arguments pour alimenter intelligemment une "discussion"...

c'est l'hopital qui se moque de la charité, vraiment ! :mouais:


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Avant de parler de discussion et de chercher à me donner la définition de ce joli mot, je te conseillerais dans ce cas d'aller t'acheter un dictionnaire, car manifestement tu es un habitué de la provocation...
> 
> Tu veux des exemples ?
> 
> ...


:love:J'en ai des frissons de plaisir, je n'aurais jamais osé te faire cette vacherie, mais si c'est toi qui veux ^^ 

Oui, oui, ouiiiiiiiiii, fais ça, c'est une idée excellentissime tu seras occupé un bon moment ^^, fonce, je n'aurais jamais la patience de la faire moi-même.  
Mais surtout ne sors pas mes interventions de leurs contextes, sinon c'est mentir, et surtout dans  le jus ça sera encore meilleurs, on va mourir de rire. 

Surtout n'oublie pas celle du 'menteur' ou tu nous dis que tu ne peux pas mettre un iMac sur ton bureau par manque de place ..

***************************
subsole dit "*l'hopital"*


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> :love:J'en ai des frissons de plaisir, je n'aurais jamais osé te faire cette vacherie, mais si c'est toi qui veux ^^
> 
> Oui, oui, ouiiiiiiiiii, fais ça, c'est une idée excellentissime tu seras occupé un bon moment ^^, fonce, je n'aurais jamais la patience de la faire moi-même.
> Mais surtout ne sors pas mes interventions de leurs contextes, sinon c'est mentir, et surtout dans  le jus sera encore meilleurs, on va mourir de rire.
> ...



Menteur ? le rapport avec mon bureau , tu peux m'expliquer ? Surtout que j'avais un iMac sur mon bureau...:mouais:

Tu fais allusion au 27, et non tu vois il me manque encore quelques centimetres à mon bureau pour coller parfaitement à ma Cintiq, et quand je vois la qualité des iMac ,j'ai bien fait de ne pas avoir débourser 2000 &#8364; dedans...C'est mon problème ça, pas le tient...D'autant que je vais pouvoir me payer l'écran de mes rêves et tu vois encore une fois pas de 27... car pas de place, donc un beau 24 fera l'affaire...

Bref écoute tu sembles jeune et joueur, j'ai des dédicaces à préparer et je me rends compte que je perds mon temps avec toi, tu n'es pas interessant, c'est bien dommage...


----------



## ergu (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ca n'empêche pas ce nouveau MacPro d'être magnifique, super bien réalisé, un parfait exemple de la miniaturisation (enfin il faudra quand même tester le refroidissement à pleine charge), etc ... De là à dire que c'est la machine parfaite pour tous les pros, je ne suis pas d'accord ...



Mais parce qu'aucune machine n'est parfaite pour TOUS les pros.

Pour reprendre la métaphore automobile de notre "ami" il y a aussi plein de pro qui ont besoin d'un véhicule - sauf que le chauffeur de taxi n'achète pas un Kangoo-camionette et que le platrier n'exerce que rarement son métier en berline Mercedes.


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Menteur ? le rapport avec mon bureau , tu peux m'expliquer ? :mouais:


La mémoire .. Bon, c'est la fête quand même. 
Personnellement, lorsque je ne veux pas que les autres parlent de mes problèmes, je ne les expose pas sur un forum. 



sylvanhus a dit:


> Bref écoute tu sembles jeune et joueur, j'ai des dédicaces à préparer et je me rends compte que je perds mon temps avec toi, tu n'es pas interessant, c'est bien dommage...



Enfin.  

Heu, tu peux me faire une dédicaces.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Le mémoire .. Bon, c'est la fête quand même.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec plaisir, je reste un garçon sympa tout de même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Mais parce qu'aucune machine n'est parfaite pour TOUS les pros.
> 
> Pour reprendre la métaphore automobile de notre "ami" il y a aussi plein de pro qui ont besoin d'un véhicule - sauf que le chauffeur de taxi n'achète pas un Kangoo-camionette et que le platrier n'exerce que rarement son métier en berline Mercedes.



Ben justement si on suit ton exemple, seul quelques pro se sentiront concernés par cette machine...

Quel est l'interet de Apple de toucher qu'une minorité dans un marché de niche ?

Souvent un produit sort pour convenir aux plus grand nombre non ?

Donc je ne comprends pas vraiment ton raisonnement en fait...ni celui de Apple pour le coup...


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben justement si on suit ton exemple, seul quelques pro se sentiront concernés par cette machine...
> 
> *Quel est l'interet de Apple de toucher qu'une minorité dans un marché de niche ?
> *
> ...



 Bin t'avais pas des trucs à faire ?
Je t'ai envoyé mon adresse par MP, j'attends la dédicace. 

Sinon, c'est comme les F1,,c. à d.  pour le fri&#8364;$$$&#8364;&#8364;&#8364; et l'_aura_ de la marque, ainsi que les retombées sur les produits à plus grands marchés.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Bin t'avais pas des trucs à faire ?
> Je t'ai envoyé mon adresse par MP, j'attends la dédicace.



Si mais je réponds a une question interessante...Mais c'est vrai je continue mes dédicaces en meme temps en fait..cool :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

Enfin bon, on ne sait toujours pas grand chose sur ce mac pro, il pourrait peut-être convenir à plus de personnes qu'on ne l'imagine suivant les configurations proposées.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Enfin bon, on ne sait toujours pas grand chose sur ce mac pro, il pourrait peut-être convenir à plus de personnes qu'on ne l'imagine suivant les configurations proposées.



Mais tout à fait et j'aimerais bien !

Franchement ! A moins de 2000  et si il est évolutif tout en restant interessant financièrement sur l'upgrade, pourquoi pas !


Mais bon Apple a changé un peu sa politique...donc Wait and see


----------



## rizoto (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Mais tout à fait et j'aimerais bien !
> 
> Franchement ! A moins de 2000  et si il est évolutif tout en restant interessant financièrement sur l'upgrade, pourquoi pas !
> 
> ...



T'as regarde le lien dell que j'ai poste. 

Faut arrêter de rêver


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> T'as regarde le lien dell que j'ai poste.
> 
> Faut arrêter de rêver





Oui je pense aussi...Dans ce cas ce Mac Pro ne sera pas à la porté de tous les pros...

Toujours le même problème donc...


----------



## ergu (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Quel est l'interet de Apple de toucher qu'une minorité dans un marché de niche ?



Je n'en sais rien.
Garder un public historique ?
Rester sur un segment à bonne grosse marge bien juteuse ?
Avoir une cohérence de gamme ?

Je n'en sais rien et je m'en cogne : le mac pro n'est pas pour moi.

Mais quand tu dis minorité dans un marché de niche, comme d'habitude c'est voir le monde par ton petit bout de la lorgnette.
Qu'en sais-tu ?
Es-tu TOUS les pros ?
Es-tu sûr que tes besoins sont ceux de tous ?

A te lire, on dirait que Apple fut un jour l'entreprise reine de la solution informatique pour les pros, la seule, l'unique et que tous ne juraient que par elle qui aujourd'hui les trahit (lire cette phrase avec un ton de tragédie grecque)

Excuse-moi, mais ça me paraît TRES réducteur.
Comme si tous les pros avaient autrefois un Mac Pro et aujourd'hui un PC.
Comme si autrefois, n'importe qui pouvait se payer un Mac Pro et plus maintenant.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et ils font quoi la plupart ici, a critiquer Windows bien souvent ,que ce soit les switcher ou les anciens, avec Windaube et j'en passe...?
> 
> La non c'est pas grave, c'est justifié parce que ça preserve l'univers Apple !?
> 
> ...


En même temps on est sur un forum de MacG là, un site où ça parle de Mac et d'Apple. Tu irais sur nikonpassion pour dire que les Nikon c'est de la merde et qu'il faut acheter du Canon ou du Pentax ? Ca rimerait à rien. 
Si t'as envie de râler sur tout ce que fait Apple et de dire que c'est de la merde, va sur un forum sur l'open source et tu sera très bien accueilli.


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Comme si autrefois, n'importe qui pouvait se payer un Mac Pro et plus maintenant.



Merci d'enfoncer le couteau, car effectivement le PowerMac était accessible à presque tous avec un bon choix de configs ...


----------



## ergu (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Merci d'enfoncer le couteau, car effectivement le PowerMac était accessible à presque tous avec un bon choix de configs ...



Hé, hé.
Je ne jouerais pas les historiens du truc, j'aurais trop peur de dire des énormités.
Tout ce que je sais, c'est que je suis sur mac depuis 2005 et que le mac pro (ou son ancêtre) n'a jamais fait partie de mes possibilités budgétaires.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien.
> Garder un public historique ?
> Rester sur un segment à bonne grosse marge bien juteuse ?
> Avoir une cohérence de gamme ?
> ...




Et allez c'est reparti l'agressivité ...

Non je ne suis pas représentatif de tous les pros, comme aucun pro ici ne l'est d'ailleurs...

Mais si mon raisonnement est réducteur, pourquoi les ventes des Mac Pro ont toujours été les plus faible chez Apple...?
Finalement non le marché du Mac Pro est un marché spécifique, donc un marché de niche...et si en plus ils divisent du fait de son prix plus élevé qu'avant (du fait d'une nouvelle technologie surement couteuse) cela ne ferait que réduire leur potentiel de vente...

Mais si tu t'en cogne du MAc Pro pourquoi tu viens ici en parler ? (cette phrase est représentative de certaines réflections , a bon entendeur...)

Mais tu as le droit de donner ton avis et tu voudrais qu'on le respect...c'est fait, mais soit moins agressif peut être ?


----------



## ergu (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Mais si tu t'en cogne du MAc Pro pourquoi tu viens ici en parler ?



Oh mais pour le plaisir d'un débat avec toi, j'irais jusqu'à parler des défauts & mérites du Kangoo, tu sais.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> En même temps on est sur un forum de MacG là, un site où ça parle de Mac et d'Apple. Tu irais sur nikonpassion pour dire que les Nikon c'est de la merde et qu'il faut acheter du Canon ou du Pentax ? Ca rimerait à rien.
> Si t'as envie de râler sur tout ce que fait Apple et de dire que c'est de la merde, va sur un forum sur l'open source et tu sera très bien accueilli.



Ben je ne cherche pas a dénigrer le Mac dans son ensemble, je compare juste un MAc avec un autre ordinateur...

Car si le ticket d'entré sur un forum est de ne parler que de la marque ,en effet cela devient très fermé comme état d'esprit...De plus ce n'est pas interdit dans la charte du forum...

Et dis toi que si je suis sur un forum Mac , c'est que j'ai de l'interet pour ces machines...CQFD, ça n'enleve pas le fait de rester objectif et de savoir ce que le prix d'un Mac veut dire, car il ne veut rien dire si on ne le compare pas a d'autres ordinateurs du marché...

Et sur Mac G tout le monde le fait en permanence pour vanter les mérites des iMac et autres, faudrait pas l'oublier...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Oh mais pour le plaisir d'un débat avec toi, j'irais jusqu'à parler des défauts & mérites du Kangoo, tu sais.



Et donc tu te pose en troll provocateur ?

T'as loupé une occasion de te taire sur ce coup...


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Merci d'enfoncer le couteau, car effectivement le PowerMac était accessible à presque tous avec un bon choix de configs ...



Tu m'étonnes...
1149 &#8364; l'entrée de gamme si je me souviens bien ! 4 slot PCI, 4 emplacements pour des disques dur, 2 baies pour lecteurs optiques, 4 slots de ram. C'était déjà suffisamment bien foutu à l'intérieur, moi ça m'allait très bien.
Et cette petit poignée pour ouvrir d'un doigt la porte latéral :love:






C'était mon mac avant le mac mini


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Juin 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui enfin je parle du mac pro hein pas du macbook pro !



À lire comment ce fil a tourné, j'ai bien peur que tout le monde se fiche comme de sa chemise du futur nouveau Mac Pro.

Ça m'a pourtant l'air d'une belle bête


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2013)

Je ne dois pas être le premier à le noter :  le design de ce Mac Pro n'est finalement pas si surprenant que ça. Il suffit d'aplatir un peu l'image.  















​


----------



## hmmmr (12 Juin 2013)

Hmmmr..
Perso il me convient parfaitement moi ce mac Pro

(les logiciels que j'utilise, par ordre de fréquence : Foundry Nuke & Hiero, photoshop, c4d, after effect, final cut)

En tant que professionel de la photo et video il me faut (et que j'attendais du macpro)

 - HDD interne rapide (appli / cache) 
    >> Parfait ce disque PCIe

 - 1 Gros HDD externe en raid 5 (donc taille divisé par 2 pour la sécu) pour backup. 
    >> Merci le thunderbolt + pegasus/lacie big

 - 1 gros proc pour les calculs / pouvoir bosser en meme temps.
    >> Xeon 8 ou 12, parfait.

 - 1 bonne CG avec open cl/cuda pour booster les calculs / temps reel
    >> Ca devrait aller avec les 2 FirePro

- Pas mal de ram
   >> pas de pb a priori

- Faible encombrement (pour pouvoir l'emporter en studio, jusqu'ici c'était macpro dans une valise...)
    >> La ils ont fait fort. Le reve.


Pas de cartes internes, pas de dvd a graver (sauf exception on échange plutot des disques par coursiers), a part mon Eizo cg276 et la wacom rien ne sera branché dessus la plupart du temps.

Ca coute cher ? Certainement. Si c'est entre 4000 et 6000$ ca me va.
Rien que si ca m'allege d'1 fois et demi mes temps de calcul je suis gagnant dans mes journées de travail et c'est rentabilisé tres vite. 

Et dans 3 ou 4 ans je le revend et je change, qu'importe le prix de revente.

Voila mon avis de pro sur cette machine, et le miens seulement mais j'imagine que d'autres sont dans mon cas. 
Certes ca ressemble plus a une station SGI Octane qu'a un Personal Computer, par chance c'est ce qu'il me fallait (comme beaucoup) mais ca ne correspond pas a ceux qui veulent de l'évolutif ou modulable (comme beaucoup)

Perso je l'achete les yeux fermés.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> À lire comment ce fil a tourné, j'ai bien peur que tout le monde se fiche comme de sa chemise du futur nouveau Mac Pro.


Nan nan, moi il m'intéresse beaucoup ce MacPro, à titre perso.
Pour me faire plaisir. Car le plaisir, dans la vie, c'est important :love:

Evidemment, le tarif sera (peut être) l'élément limitant dans mon choix But wait and see


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Nan nan, moi il m'intéresse beaucoup ce MacPro, à titre perso.
> Pour me faire plaisir. Car le plaisir, dans la vie, c'est important :love:
> 
> Evidemment, le tarif sera (peut être) l'élément limitant dans mon choix&#8230; But&#8230; wait and see



Comme je le disais plus haut, les deux Xeon E5, s'ils sont dans les plus costaud de la gamme, c'est entre 3000 et 4000 euros (les deux) en version boite. Je ne connais pas le modèle des FirePro, mais on va dire qu'ils ont pris entre le milieu de gamme et le haut de gamme, soit entre 500 euros l'unité pour une 5900 à 2000 euros l'unité pour une 9800. Il y a quand même plus de chance que ce soit un petit modèle de FirePro sinon je vois pas comment ils dissipent la chaleur.

Après coté SSD on a pas assez d'infos, mais ça va douiller, et il vont bien te faire le To à 1500 euros (c'est Apple normal). Plus tout le reste ... et un écran 27" Rétina qui va achever ton banquier !

Bref on peut facilement avoir une config entre 6000 et 10000 euros avec ce truc ...

@ergu, les PowerMac commençaient dans les 14/15 000 francs, donc tout à fait jouable pour les particuliers. C'est vraiment ce qu'il nous manque aujourd'hui ...

Je viens de discuter avec un pote qui est dans la musique, c'est clair qu'il fera l'impasse car ce sera inaccessible ... Et c'est vrai qu'en dehors des gens qui font de la 4k multi-streams, je vois pas qui va pouvoir acheter ça de manière raisonnable. Apple fait un sacré paris, car ça peut foirer encore plus vite que le Cube ... tout le monde va admirer, mais qui va acheter ? Il faudrait vraiment qu'ils en fabriquent des millions pour casser le tarif ...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Bref on peut facilement avoir une config entre 6000 et 10000 euros avec ce truc ...


C'est sûr qu'à ce tarif là, je vais passer mon tour et faire durer mon MP2008


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

Nan mais ça me fait halluciner ces tarifs, apple va pas passer d'un mac pro qui n'était déjà pas donné à une bécane qui vaudra le triple quand même ? 
Si c'est le cas, j'espère qu'ils vont mettre une vraie carte graphique sur le mini afin qu'il puisse largement répondre aux besoins des pros qui n'ont pas des besoins astronomiques.

Je ne vois pas sinon quel intérêt de proposer un mac pro qui va répondre aux besoins des très peu nombreux qui ont la nécessité d'avoir d'un monstre sous le bureau. Le mac pro c'est déjà 6 % d'utilisateurs mac, mais là du coup on passerait à quoi ? 2 % ? Absurde non ? Il y aurait du coup comme un gouffre dans la gamme une fois de plus 

Je continue à croire à un nouveau mac pro d'entrée de gamme à 2000 &#8364; environ et que le modèle présenté était le haut de gamme, celui qu'on met en vitrine pour montrer qu'on a la plus grosse, la plus belle et la plus travailleuse 
(là on viendra pas me dire du coup qu'il en vaut mieux une petite travailleuse qu'une grosse fainéante)



melaure a dit:


> @ergu, les PowerMac commençaient dans les 14/15 000 francs, donc tout à fait jouable pour les particuliers. C'est vraiment ce qu'il nous manque aujourd'hui ...



C'est moi qui hallucine ou c'est toi ? J'avais acheté le powermac G4 MDD 1,25 ghz et il me semble que c'était moins de 1200 &#8364;.


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Juin 2013)

Tu dois halluciner. Le minimum, c'était le MDD et c'était 1299$ en 2004, donc c'était plus cher en .


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

Oui bah ça fait 10 000 balles et pas 15 000 
Et encore, comme toujours c'était HT aux USA, donc vu que euro fort ou pas, ça a toujours été kif kif niveau conversion, on était en dessous des 1500 &#8364; et donc des 10 000 francs.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (12 Juin 2013)

Bah, si ça se trouve y aura même une version i7 avec deux cartes graphiques correctes, 256go de SSD et pas cher. Par pour rien qu'Apple a retiré les cartes graphiques des Mini...


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2013)

Audessus de 3000 ce sera un échec. Je pense qu'apple commencera au max à 2500. (sans écran! :rateau: )

Surtout que les articles qui paraissent dessus sur le web évoque un engouement assez fort pour cette machine. Il ne faudrait pas qu'il soit inaccessible sinon adieu les ventes mirobolantes.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

Je vois pas comment apple pourrait proposer un macpro plus cher que celui actuel de toute façon, faut un minimum de cohérence, surtout quand ils sont méchamment attendu sur le sujet et qu'ils prennent le pari de continuer sur ce segment.


----------



## Zigomaxair (12 Juin 2013)

Le secteur pro voit l'achat d'une machine non pas comme quelque chose de figé mais comme un investissement.
Le Mac Pro s'attaque donc  a cette frange qui constitue  l'élite de sa clientèle logiquement avec des prix élitiste correspondant au besoin Pro.

En partant de ce constat, le volume n'est pas a mon sens une donné prioritaire au vu des marges de déglingos qui doit se faire sur ce genre de produit


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Je vois pas comment apple pourrait proposer un macpro plus cher que celui actuel de toute façon, faut un minimum de cohérence, surtout quand ils sont méchamment attendu sur le sujet et qu'ils prennent le pari de continuer sur ce segment.



Ils l'ont bien fait sur les iMac et MacBook pro...


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ils l'ont bien fait sur les iMac et MacBook pro...



Oui mais pas du simple ou double, loin de là.


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui mais pas du simple ou double, loin de là.



Non c'est sur, sauf peut être le MacBook Pro retina qui avait prix une sacré flambée tout de même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------




Zigomaxair a dit:


> Le secteur pro voit l'achat d'une machine non pas comme quelque chose de figé mais comme un investissement.
> Le Mac Pro s'attaque donc  a cette frange qui constitue  l'élite de sa clientèle logiquement avec des prix élitiste correspondant au besoin Pro.
> 
> En partant de ce constat, le volume n'est pas a mon sens une donné prioritaire au vu des marges de déglingos qui doit se faire sur ce genre de produit



Ils ne feront pas 60 % de marge c'est pas possible, car du matos que ça, doit coûter déja bien cher à la fabrication tout de même...

C'est ce que l'on appelle le syndrome de "la baguette de pain" ...J'ai appris ça dans ma jeunesse pour ma vieille formation dans le commerce...

Il vaut mieux vendre 500 baguettes a 0.50 Cts que 100 a 1 ...Ta marge est moins grande mais t'as plus de sous dans la caisse au final...

Je pense que Apple le sait bien...

Peut être même qu'il vendront du pain un jour :love:


----------



## JPTK (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Il vaut mieux vendre 500 baguettes a 0.50 Cts que 100 a 1 &#8364;...Ta marge est moins grande mais t'as plus de sous dans la caisse au final...



Et pourtant, pour avoir vécu par loin de Maubeuge pendant 6 ans (ville sinistrée par excellence), pendant que j'étais tranquille en Belgique, je peux te dire que ceux qui sont restés et ont subsisté, ce sont ceux qui faisaient de la qualité à 1 &#8364;, les autres ont été atomisé par les grandes surfaces. Mais bon, apple est certainement plus proche d'une grand surface que d'un artisan qui bosse bien, c'est sûr... :rateau:


----------



## sylvanhus (12 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Et pourtant, pour avoir vécu par loin de Maubeuge pendant 6 ans (ville sinistrée par excellence), pendant que j'étais tranquille en Belgique, je peux te dire que ceux qui sont restés et ont subsisté, ce sont ceux qui faisaient de la qualité à 1 , les autres ont été atomisé par les grandes surfaces. Mais bon, apple est certainement plus proche d'une grand surface que d'un artisan qui bosse bien, c'est sûr... :rateau:



non mais peu importe je parle d'un exemple d'il ya 14 ans...

Puis c'est juste un exemple :rateau:


----------



## Zigomaxair (12 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Non c'est sur, sauf peut être le MacBook Pro retina qui avait prix une sacré flambée tout de même...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h18 ----------
> 
> ...



 Joli exemple, mais tu oubli qu'Apple n'est pas boulanger ( et heureusement sinon bonjour les baguettes a 3Euros et la cuisson en option )

Apple a une grande maitrise de son système productif et je pense que même si le matériel a un cout de production plus élévé que la moyenne, ils se débrouilleront toujours pour faire des marges très confortable , ne t'inquiète pas pour eux. 

Mais j'ai comme un pressentiment  qu'il vont proposer un mac pro de "base" pas trop cher (dans  la définition applienne de l'expression ) et que tout se jouera autour des extensions thunderbolt qui pourrait vite rendre l'ordinateur a la pomme franchement salé


----------



## rizoto (12 Juin 2013)

Et si la surprise c'etait aussi le prix?

il nous ont présenté le nec + ultra (double gpu + Xeon), mais qui peut le plus peut le moins.


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2013)

En tout cas le mac pro tube semble déjà avoir convaincu certains pro très très exigeants.


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

Bon c'est pire que je pensais, les GPU sont bien des FirePro S10000 à 3500 $ pièce ... 7000$ de carte vidéo dans ce truc ... 

Sérieux qui peut se payer ça ? 100 Pros, 200 Pros ?


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2013)

Ouai mais ça c'est la grosse config, y en aura d'autres, ou pas


----------



## hmmmr (13 Juin 2013)

Les s10000 sont Dual GPU donc pas de x2

L'open cl 40% plus rapide que cuda a fini de me convaincre.


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juin 2013)

hmmmr a dit:


> Les s10000 sont de base Dual GPU donc pas de x2



Un CrossFire peut offrir la même chose.... Mais ça voudrait dire qu'OS X supporterait cette technologie. Je ne crois pas que ce soit déjà le cas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Ouai mais ça c'est la grosse config, y en aura d'autres, ou pas



Allez, rêvons, Core iX & Radeon ou Geforce ^^ 

Ouais je suis d'humeur rêveuse pour l'espérer ^^


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Juin 2013)

Le mac qui prend de plus en plus la forme d'un suppositoire ... 
Question: le lubrifiant, livré avec ou en option ?

Soit les pros _(du pot, hein !)_ sont devenus des tapettes _(à mouche, hein !)_, soit Apple ne s'intéresse plus à cette niche d'utilisateurs, bref, encore une machine qui servira d'avantage à décorer le salon qu'à bosser efficacement. Sans parler de tout ce que l'on va encore devoir jeter à la benne car inutilisable sur cette chose _(PCI ...)_.

_Je rentre d'un long voyage et je suis zen.
Je rentre d'un long voyage et je suis zen.
Je rentre d'un long voyage et je suis zen. _

Alors je vais attendre le prix afin de jouer le jeu équitablement.
Mais les doutes m'assaillent. _Allez, à bientôt donc_ 




PS: cherche monteur hachintosh !


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Juin 2013)

A propos des Mac Pro en général et en particulier.

Cette machine, quelque soit son millésime, a toujours été représentative du savoir faire technologique d'Apple. Cette machine a toujours été adaptée aux logiciels exigeants en puissance de calcul et en puissance graphique, qu'il soit de la marque, ou d'autres marques. C'est sur cette machine que Mac OS a donné le meilleur de lui-même. Devenue de plus en plus "Pro", pour être à la hauteur des exigences du graphisme 4D, son coût atteindra certainement le niveau matériel qu'il faut associer au niveau logiciel. Avec le peu de renseignement qu'on a pour le moment, mais avec le peu que l'on sait, il y a fort à parier que cette machine atteint un niveau de puissance jamais atteint pour une machine de bureau.

Quelques petites suggestions de réflexion ?

Qui peut opposer à ce Mac Pro une machine de même genre (prix et puissance) ?
La gamme HP Z, que devient-elle face à cette machine ?


Ce que je pense

Je pense qu'il ne sert à rien de regretter l'époque des Power Mac (J'en ai eu un pendant 12 ans). Il n'est plus question de cela. Le futur nouveau Mac Pro passe dans une catégorie de machines que le microcosme de l'ordinateur individuel n'a jamais connu. Il s'agit d'une machine dont le potentiel va au-delà du graphisme. Elle peut entrer dans nombre d'entreprises à vocation scientifique, et donner accès, sur Mac, que ce soit sous OS X ou sous Windows, a de nombreuses applications de CAO. Ces applications sont toutes aussi exigences que le cinéma 4K. Pour simplifier, cette machine est entrée dans la catégorie des stations graphiques de haut de gamme. Et je suppose aussi que, prévue pour 10 ans, la manière dont elle est conçue permet de penser qu'elle pourra aussi évoluer au rythme de la technologie des semi-conducteurs. Disons trois fois en 10 ans. Pas davantage. Ce n'est ni un MBA, ni un iPad, ni un MBP, que quantité  d'utilisateurs potentiels veulent voit changer tous les six mois.

De toute façon, tout ce l'on sait de ce Mac Pro est insuffisant pour savoir quel sera son seuil de prix et de performance. Ce à quoi l'on a simplement eu accès pour le moment est "le haut de gamme". Tout le monde se gargarise avec le prix des deux cartes GPU. Il ne faudrait pas oublier le processeur XEON avec lequel Intel gagne une bonne partie de sa vie "processeurs". Il ne faut pas oublier le SSD qui n'a pas grand-chose à voir avec le SSD des MBA.


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Un CrossFire peut offrir la même chose.... Mais ça voudrait dire qu'OS X supporterait cette technologie. Je ne crois pas que ce soit déjà le cas.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h42 ----------
> 
> ...



Tu rêves de Geforce, toi? Tu voulais dire cauchemar,peut-être 



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Soit les pros _(du pot, hein !)_ sont devenus des tapettes _(à mouche, hein !)_, soit Apple ne s'intéresse plus à cette niche d'utilisateurs, bref, encore une machine qui servira d'avantage à décorer le salon qu'à bosser efficacement. Sans parler de tout ce que l'on va encore devoir jeter à la benne car inutilisable sur cette chose _(PCI ...)_.



T'as aussi le droit de garder/revendre/offrir ton vieux mac


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> A propos des Mac Pro en général et en particulier.
> 
> Cette machine, quelque soit son millésime, a toujours été représentative du savoir faire technologique d'Apple. Cette machine a toujours été adaptée aux logiciels exigeants en puissance de calcul et en puissance graphique, qu'il soit de la marque, ou d'autres marques. C'est sur cette machine que Mac OS a donné le meilleur de lui-même. Devenue de plus en plus "Pro", pour être à la hauteur des exigences du graphisme 4D, son coût atteindra certainement le niveau matériel qu'il faut associer au niveau logiciel. Avec le peu de renseignement qu'on a pour le moment, mais avec le peu que l'on sait, il y a fort à parier que cette machine atteint un niveau de puissance jamais atteint pour une machine de bureau.
> 
> ...



Il est évident que c'est encore difficile de dénoncer ou comparer ce futur Mac Pro par rapport à son prix...

Mais il est important de rappeler, puisque tu cites le Pc avec un HP Z, que le monde du Pc ne s'arretes pas à HP ni Dell...

Tu dis :
"Quelques petites suggestions de réflexion ?

Qui peut opposer à ce Mac Pro une machine de même genre (prix et puissance) ?"

Je répondrais TOUS les PC haut de gamme que l'on trouve chez son assembleur préféré...Et que cela fait un bon moment qu'un PC très haut de gamme propose ce genre de prestations et performances...voir même plus...

Un Pro (hors entreprise multinationale) sait et connait cette possibilité d'achat d'équipement et est déja habitué a avoir sa machine (Mac Pro ou PC) sous son bureau...

Le Mac Pro ne fera que proposer ce qu'un ordinateur "free/open" (comprenez libre) propose déja, avec juste un nouveau look avec un concept (encore inconnu pour le coup) bien à lui...

Et les caractéristiques annoncées du modèle présenté, coûtera extrêmement cher, et du coup il divisera les pros c'est certains...

C'est dommage de faire le buzz de cette manière, à moins que Apple sait, et proposera une entrée de Gamme comme nous l'avons connu avec le Mac Pro actuel...

Wait and See...


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Oui bah ça fait 10 000 balles et pas 15 000
> Et encore, comme toujours c'était HT aux USA, donc vu que euro fort ou pas, ça a toujours été kif kif niveau conversion, on était en dessous des 1500  et donc des 10 000 francs.



De toute façon c'est incomparable.
Le G4 MDD était la dernière itération du G4 avant l'arrivée du G5.
Faudrait comparer au premier G4 ou au premier G5. Ca tombe bien. J'ai acheté les 2.
Bah c'était bien plus que 10000 francs. J'avais pas pris le haut de gamme du G4, mais le modèle intermédiaire (à 450MHz) et dans mon souvenir lointain je l'ai payé au moins 15000 balles.

Le G5 j'avais pris le bi-pro'. Et j'étais à plus de 3000 euros. Et c'était en 2004. Il y a 10 ans. Et c'était même pas le haut de gamme gavé de ram et avec les 2 cartes graphiques.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Il est évident que c'est encore difficile de dénoncer ou comparer ce futur Mac Pro par rapport à son prix...
> 
> Mais il est important de rappeler, puisque tu cites le Pc avec un HP Z, que le monde du Pc ne s'arretes pas à HP ni Dell...
> 
> ...


On ne peut absolument pas opposer un MacPro à un PC d'assembleur à base d'i7.
Rien que pour le support. Rien que pour la fiabilité/stabilité en production.

Bien sûr qu'on peut faire un PC "bricole" super performant (j'en ai eu pleins). Mais comparer ça à un Xeon, à une machine étudiée pour du calcul intensif, certainement pas !

Le pro qui choisis un Mac Pro ou un gros HP le fait pour des raisons bien précises. Et les quelques milliers d'euros de la machine ne sont rien par rapport au prix de sa journée facturée ou de certains logiciels pro qui dépassent souvent les dizaines de milliers d'euros.

Ca ne représente évidemment pas grand monde.
Mais la config' ultra haut de gamme présentée ne représentera certainement pas grand chose dans les ventes de Mac Pro. Quelques studios 3D, quelques pros de la vidéo, that's it.

Les autres (nous ?) on se contentera d'un 6 cores, d'un simple GPU, d'1 To de SSD et de 32 ou 64Go de Ram. Et ce sera déjà un machine de dingue par rapport à n'importe quel PC/Mac en i7. Mais surtout ultra fiable...
(Mon PowerMac G5 bi-pro de 10 ans tourne encore comme une horloge, je peux pas en dire autant de mes PC "surpuissants" de l'époque).


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> De toute façon c'est incomparable.
> Le G4 MDD était la dernière itération du G4 avant l'arrivée du G5.
> Faudrait comparer au premier G4 ou au premier G5. Ca tombe bien. J'ai acheté les 2.
> Bah c'était bien plus que 10000 francs. J'avais pas pris le haut de gamme du G4, mais le modèle intermédiaire (à 450MHz) et dans mon souvenir lointain je l'ai payé au moins 15000 balles.
> ...





Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi  pour le coup...

D'une part parce que le Xeon existe aussi sur Pc depuis bien longtemps, et que l'on peut se monter un PC assemblé a base de Xeon (a + de 1000 &#8364;le processeur) et d'autre part , parce que le PC est aussi fiable qu'un Mac aujourd'hui...

On ne refera pas le débat, Mac / PC, car il faut comprendre que c'est seulement une histoire de gout et de préférence logiciel, mais si pour toi le Pc (je ne parle pas de ton PC maison pour jouer a Diablo) est une plateforme pour faire joujou, je pense que tu es resté sur une idée reçue...

Pour preuve, peux tu m'expliquer alors pourquoi des photographes professionnels,graphistes professionnels ainsi que les studios de créa jeux vidéo etc, bossent sur Pc depuis toujours ?

Tu comprendra qu'un Bon ordi, c'est un ordi sans virus, bien équilibré , puissant et évolutif...
Tu peux te faire ce genre de bijoux à la carte chez ton assembleur sans aucun soucis, avec un excellent boitier solide et silencieux, du bi proc, de la ram en veux tu en voila, des SSD en raid et j'en passe...

Il suffit de bien choisir sa machine...Ni plus ni moins...

Et tu es garantie de pouvoir aller plus loin qu'un Mac Pro niveau puissance, certe il faut être aussi fortuné pour ce payer les derniers composants haut de gamme sur Pc, mais c'est déja une possibilité certaine en 2013...et ce sera encore plus puissant dans 6 mois et tous les 6 mois...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------




iakiak a dit:


> (Mon PowerMac G5 bi-pro de 10 ans tourne encore comme une horloge, je peux pas en dire autant de mes PC "surpuissants" de l'époque).



Tu vois c'est quand même une idée reçu, enfin c'est ton expérience, mais ma mère a hérité de mon vieux PC (pc de gamer assemblé en 2002) tourne toujours comme une horloge...

Je n'ai même pas changé la pâte thermique du processeur...Alors certes, on a du réinstallé quelques fois ce bon vieux Windows Xp, mais c'est tout...

Pour dire plus, pas mal des jeux et logiciels d'aujourd'hui passent sans soucis dessus (la carte graphique a été changée pour plus récente)

Tu peux en dire autant d'un Mac de 2002, pour les derniers jeux et locigiels !?

Je ne suis pas catégorique , mais je ne pense pas que le ppc le permette...

Donc bon, j'ai moi aussi eu des soucis sur certains de mes Pc, et j'en ai eu pas mal sur Mac aussi...
Depuis que j'ai appris a monter et choisir les bons composants pour faire une bonne machine, je n'ai plus du tout les problèmes rencontrés par le passé...

C'est la force de Apple, un système fermé, bien choisi et bien assemblé...Ca existe aussi sur Pc, il suffit de s'y connaitre un peu et de faire le bon choix...

Ni plus ni moins...


----------



## rizoto (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Blabla



nan mais serieux, c'est épuisant de te lire, on pourrait commenter chacune de tes phrases.

Et en attendant, tu veux bien nous poster un lien d'une config avec xeon 12 coeurs et 2 firepro. Parce que pour faire des phrases t'es doué.. pour affirmer des choses sans aucun fondement (ex les jeux recents sur un pc de 11 ans...) aussi. 

Bref, au lieu de fantasmer. montre nous ce que la concurrence propose avec des liens et des tarifs


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu rêves de Geforce, toi? Tu voulais dire cauchemar,peut-être
> 
> 
> 
> T'as aussi le droit de garder/revendre/offrir ton vieux mac



Jamais eu de soucis avec ma GeForce que ce soit sous OS X ou Windows, la Radeon de ma précédente machine m'a fait un ou deux bugs dus aux pilotes avant de finir par lâcher après une vie bien remplie. 

J'ai jamais eu de gros soucis GPU, mais j'ai été plus loin avec ma Geforce, et si le ratio coût/puissance est en faveur des Radeon, la puissance pure c'est les Geforce. 

Après FirePro vs Quadro là je ne sais pas, d'autant plus si AMD nous ramène une nouvelle architecture pour les Mac Pro...  Architecture commune avec les Radeon HD9000 et les consoles de jeux de 2013 j'imagine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> nan mais serieux, c'est épuisant de te lire, on pourrait commenter chacune de tes phrases.
> 
> Et en attendant, tu veux bien nous poster un lien d'une config avec xeon 12 coeurs et 2 firepro. Parce que pour faire des phrases t'es doué.. pour affirmer des choses sans aucun fondement (ex les jeux recents sur un pc de 11 ans...) aussi.
> 
> Bref, au lieu de fantasmer. montre nous ce que la concurrence propose avec des liens et des tarifs



Un Dell T7600 avec douze coeurs et les deux plus grosses FirePro tourne a 5038 sans les promos du fabricant et 8Go de Ram. 

http://configure.euro.dell.com/dell...id=precision-t7600&c=fr&l=fr&s=bsd&cs=frbsdt1


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

rizoto a dit:


> nan mais serieux, c'est épuisant de te lire, on pourrait commenter chacune de tes phrases.
> 
> Et en attendant, tu veux bien nous poster un lien d'une config avec xeon 12 coeurs et 2 firepro. Parce que pour faire des phrases t'es doué.. pour affirmer des choses sans aucun fondement (ex les jeux recents sur un pc de 11 ans...) aussi.
> 
> Bref, au lieu de fantasmer. montre nous ce que la concurrence propose avec des liens et des tarifs



Epuisant !? Tu n'en ferait pas un peu trop !?

Désolé on camarade du dessus parle de (pas d'équivalent sur Pc ), donc je réagis objectivement...

Et oui le Pc de 11 ans fait tourner encore des jeux de 2012, certes en configuration minimale, mais ils tournent...Idem pour Photoshop Cs3, Cs4, Cs5...

Tu veux des liens pour connaitre les possibilités pour monter sa machine de l'espace !?

Ici...

http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/cint3063/

et ici par exemple...
http://www.materiel.net/composants-pc/

Je te laisse le soin de chercher et trouver tes réponses ?

Tu t'y connais suffisamment pour savoir quoi regarder ? plutôt que de m'accuser de parler sans fondement... ?

Tiens allez un petit exemple...

http://www.ldlc.com/informatique/piece/carte-mere/c4293/+fv160-7349+fi150-l2.html

Je te laisse découvrir que la config du Mac Pro est complètement configurable sur Pc dans un format moyen grand/tour classic comme on le connait sur le Mac Pro actuel...

Ne me parle pas de prouesse de taille etc...moi je parle de puissance pour travailler ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------




DarkMoineau a dit:


> Jamais eu de soucis avec ma GeForce que ce soit sous OS X ou Windows, la Radeon de ma précédente machine m'a fait un ou deux bugs dus aux pilotes avant de finir par lâcher après une vie bien remplie.
> 
> J'ai jamais eu de gros soucis GPU, mais j'ai été plus loin avec ma Geforce, et si le ratio coût/puissance est en faveur des Radeon, la puissance pure c'est les Geforce.
> 
> ...



Oui mais tu oublies de dire que ça démarre a 2449 &#8364;pour un six core...

Je trouve cela cher pour un Pc mais tout de même moins que l'entrée de gamme chez Apple avec un quad core...

Donc si la config ressemble à celle du prochain Mac Pro vers les 5038 &#8364; , je te laisse imaginer le prix (forcément supérieur vu la conception) du prochain Mac Pro annoncé par Apple...

Attendons de voir si Apple propose un modèle entrée de gamme avec un quad core...


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Juin 2013)

Je n'oublie rien , ils veulent voir un PC avec deux FirePro je montre. ^^ 

Ensuite j'aimerais savoir ce qui a changé sur le PC de 2002 car la carte graphique tu l'as dit, mais le CPU? Je vois mal quels jeux de 2012 peuvent tourner sur de vieux Pentium de 2002 en fait, hors jeux indépendants.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas si çà a déjà ete posté;

http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2013)

@sylvanhus c'est reparti, dommage tu commençais à être sympa. ^^


 
Ce n'est pas un problème de _prix du hard Mac vs prix du hard PC_​
L'OS à également une très grande importance dans le choix de ce genre de machine de guerre, n'est pas OSX qui veut. 


 Excuse-moi de recycler mes réponses à tes mêmes questions, mais tu es épuisant :


> On est également et surtout capable de reconnaitre la machine et l'OS qui te fera gagner du temps de la productivité de la stabilité et ainsi laissera le plus de temps à la créativité, qui est le seul moteur de ta réussite.
> -----
> Le prix d'achat n'est pas important, ex : mettre 10000&#8364; pour en gagner 100000&#8364;, c'est moins cher que d'en mettre 600 pour en gagner 2000&#8364;. ;-)





> C'est une machine qui sera chère, et plus encore à mon avis si on la fait évoluée.
> C'est un Mac fait pour les Pros qui en ont réellement besoin et qui peuvent se la payer et la rentabiliser.
> Il est évident (ça ne semble pas être le cas pour toi, mais je jure que c'est évident) que le Mac Pro n'est pas là pour concurrencer le Mini, ni en puissance, ni nombre de ventes, pas plus que le PC et son prix. (..)





> Alors oui, c'est vrai, Apple n'a rien à faire de ton désidérata particulier et du Mini de tes rêves.
> Apple invente son futur, fatalement ça change les habitudes, les règles, etc. Cela dérangera toujours les types qui aiment leurs Charentaises et leurs petites certitudes .. Mais heureusement pour ceux-ci, PC est toujours là. (..)
> 
> PS Je te rappelle, qu'en plus de tout ça, Apple n'est ni ton père ni ta mère ni ta copine ni un pote, mais une multinationale qui est aussi là pour faire le maximum de $$$$.




On tourne encore en rond 













patlek a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si çà a déjà ete posté;
> 
> http://www.apple.com/mac-pro/


Si,  dans un de mes post avec sylvanhus  lien sur lequel il n'a certainement pas cliqué.


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Je n'oublie rien , ils veulent voir un PC avec deux FirePro je montre. ^^
> 
> Ensuite j'aimerais savoir ce qui a changé sur le PC de 2002 car la carte graphique tu l'as dit, mais le CPU? Je vois mal quels jeux de 2012 peuvent tourner sur de vieux Pentium de 2002 en fait, hors jeux indépendants.



Oui oui je comprends, mais c'est chez Dell...

Mais bon cela dit pourquoi pas, Dell et Apple même combat sur les prix avec de belles marges... 

Donc en effet ça donnera un aperçu du prix de ce prochain Mac Pro...

Pour les jeux de 2012, des Jeux comme The next big thing,Yesterday, Far cry blood dragon (il passe à ma grande surprise) Diablo 3 pas testé, mais il devrait passer également (j'ai juste un doute sur le proc)...

Bon c'est évident que ce ne sont pas des call of duty, mais ça passe...

Et photoshop idem, donc pour le vieux coucou de 2002, je lui dis merci tout de même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h19 ----------




subsole a dit:


> @sylvanhus c'est reparti, dommage tu commençais à être sympa. ^^
> L'OS à une très grande importance dans le choix de ce genre de machine de guerre, n'est pas OSX qui veut.
> Excuse-moi de recyclé mes réponses à tes mêmes questions, mais tu es épuisant :
> 
> ...






T'inquiètes pas je suis capable de reconnaitre les sérieuse qualité d'un Mac et de Mac OS, la on parle Hardware...

Je ne cherche pas le gueguerre, je remets juste les choses dans leur contexte, car sinon dans ce cas que l'on évite de comparer cela à un Pc, je ne dirais rien...

Mais si dans l'autre cas, il faut comparer cela à un Pc, alors appelons un chat, un chat...

Le Pc reste supérieur en terme de possibilité Hardware, et ce sera toujours le cas, donc oui on trouvera l'équivalent sur Pc que le prochain Mac Pro annoncé pour moins cher, c'est évident...

Juste pour info pour ceux qui ont des doutes, on trouve dans les 600 &#8364;des cartes mères bi CPU intel avec 16 Slots de Ram pour un total de 512 Go de ram...et sur une carte mère datant de 2012...

Ce sera toujours comme ça et y a pas d'équivalent en Mac Pro...​


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> T'inquiètes pas je suis capable de reconnaitre les sérieuse qualité d'un Mac et de Mac OS, la on parle Hardware...
> 
> Je ne cherche pas le gueguerre, je remets juste les choses dans leur contexte, car sinon dans ce cas que l'on évite de comparer cela à un Pc, je ne dirais rien...
> 
> ...



Yéé , relis mon édit, celui en rouge,  en rouge dans mon post précédant, d'ailleurs tu devrais relire  tout le post .  


*On tourne toujours en rond*


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Yéé , relis mon édit, celui en rouge, en rouge dans mon post précédant.



Ouais ouais...

Relis aussi ce que certains disent...

"Qui peut opposer à ce Mac Pro une machine de même genre (prix et puissance) ?"

Désolé de revenir sur ça et prouver le contraire, c'est tout...

Sinon ne m'enervez pas avec ce genre de phrase :love:

Dites simplement que le Mac Pro haut de gamme va proposer une teribble puissance pour les studios bossant sous Mac OS uniquement, la oui je suis d'accord , complètement ! 

Reste plus qu'a attendre si Apple va proposer un modèle plus abordable pour les autres n'ayant pas besoin de cette puissance...

Et toujours la même inquiétude...quid de l'évolutivité ?


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

subsole, toi aussi tu es épuisant ! Est-ce que tu veux un MacPro déjà, et est-ce que tu es prêt à lâcher 6000 euros pour ça ? Parce que les offres de autres constructeurs (qui n'attendent pas des années pour renouveler leur matos, et qui ne font pas semblant de s'intéresser aux Pro) donnent une indication quand même ...

Moi perso j'aimerais bien un remplaçant du Cube, mais avec une config raisonnable et un minimum d'upgradabilité (GPU+Stockage+RAM). Et apparemment cette machine n'est pas ça ... Donc elle va être raisonnable pour très peu de pros et d'utilisateurs avancés à moins d'avoir des pelletés de fric à jeter par la fenêtre (tu as le chance dans ce cas) ...

J'espérais qu'un MacPro Mini ou un Mini Pro pourrait remplacer mon iMac 2011 un jour car j'en n'en veux pas de ces nouvelles gammes verrouillées et figées de partout ... espoir encore déçu, sauf surprise extraordinaire avec une config i7/R7970 (mais je n'y crois pas).


----------



## hmmmr (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est la force de Apple, un système fermé, bien choisi et bien assemblé...Ca existe aussi sur Pc, il suffit de s'y connaitre un peu et de faire le bon choix...
> *+ tes postes précédents*



Le truc c'est que la plupart des gens qui ont une entreprise (et qui n'ont pas d'IT dans leur boite) veulent un truc qui marche. Point.
Enfin ceux qui travaillent quoi, perso je n'y connais rien en informatique, si je perds 2 ou 3 jours a choisir mon materiel je perds de l'argent face a une solution clef en main comme celle la.

C'est pour ca que l'évolutivité est secondaire pour beaucoup, la machine coute chere mais elle nous a fait gagner de l'argent ? C'est tout ce qu'on veut savoir. Jamais je vais m'amuser a la démonter pour changer un proc ou une CG, avec les risques que ca comporte sur sa stabilité/compatibilité. Une fois la machine amortie je la change si elle ne convient plus, c'est tout..

Sans parler de l'encombrement qui était essentiel pour moi et la sur pc je prend quoi ? Un shuffle ?
cf mon post : http://forums.macg.co/12544887-post257.html

Sinon,  comme seconde machine j'ai un Mini i7 quad 2.6 avec son GPU de merde.
Ben ca fait tourner nuke, toshop et c4d sans sourciller, alors certes c'est pas aussi performant qu'on aimerait et les 16go de ram se saturent vite, mais vu ce que je lui demande je vois pas a quel moment, a part pour les boulot de 3d ou compositing avancé ca ne suffit pas a la plupart des graphistes pro qui ne lancent que photoshop/illustrator.. Y'a quand meme une bonne partie de gens qui ralent pour rien juste par principe que ce ne soit pas de la geforce.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Pour preuve, peux tu m'expliquer alors pourquoi des photographes professionnels,graphistes professionnels ainsi que les studios de créa jeux vidéo etc, bossent sur Pc depuis toujours ?


Beaucoup de mac en print et photo quand meme.
Les studios de jeux sur pc + win pour des soucis de developpement (j'ai bossé sur UT3), mais les studio d'animation sont sur linux avec l'equipe IT qui va derriere (8 ans de VFX dans les pattes)

Le mac a toujours été plus cher qu'un pc assemblé, je vois pas trop ou est le débat


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

hmmmr a dit:


> Le truc c'est que la plupart des gens qui ont une entreprise (et qui n'ont pas d'IT dans leur boite) veulent un truc qui marche. Point.
> Enfin ceux qui travaillent quoi, perso je n'y connais rien en informatique, si je perds 2 ou 3 jours a choisir mon materiel je perds de l'argent face a une solution clef en main ou je peux garder mes licenses logiciel (Nuke x c'est quand meme du 5800euros, hein)
> 
> Sans parler de l'encombrement qui était essentiel pour moi et la sur pc je prend quoi ? Un shuffle ?
> ...



Alors j'ai une simple question ...?

Tu fais quoi en cas de panne de ton Mac ?

Tu appelles Apple (si tu as un Apple Care) ou tu le dépose chez ton APR ?
si tu veux changer de DD sur ton mini , vu que tu n'y connais rien en informatique d'aprés tes dires, tu vas le faire monter par un APR ou Apple Store ?


Et tu ne t'ai jamais posé la question qu'il était possible de faire monter son Pc et d'avoir les meilleurs conseils chez un assembleur PC ?

Tu sais ils servent à ça, pour le Prix de ton Mini, tu as une bête de course , assemblé, installé par un pro pour 50 &#8364; en moyenne l'installation de ta machine...

Donc désolé c'est une fausse excuse, et si toi tu penses que les photographes sont majoritaires sur Mac, moi je n'ai pas la même expérience...

De plus ayant cotoyé un photographe pro Espagnol (international); il m'a expliqué que le choix était une question de visuel pour montrer son travail sur MacBook pro, car c'est plus "class" en présentation client...Ca se comprends...


Idem pour les rédaction spécialisé , comme 01.net, Cnet et j'en passe...ils ont libre choix, majoritairement c'est des Pc, y a quelques Mac, mais c'est la plupart des PC...Donc si ça les empeché de travailler, on verrait pas un Pc dans les bureaux...

Mais si tu veux parler de pros, de vrai, ben retourne en studio jeux, et graphistes indépendants, c'est souvent un foutoir leur bureau, et ils s'en cogne royal d'avoir un petit ordi tout beau...

Surtout tu nous diras si les Pc des studios brassant des millions de dollars , plantes tous les jours et autant qu'on voudrait le faire croire...?



La tour est sous le bureau et c'est tres bien comme ça...


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2013)

La taille du mac pro


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> subsole, toi aussi tu es épuisant ! Est-ce que tu veux un MacPro déjà, et est-ce que tu es prêt à lâcher 6000 euros pour ça ? Parce que les offres de autres constructeurs (qui n'attendent pas des années pour renouveler leur matos, et qui ne font pas semblant de s'intéresser aux Pro) donnent une indication quand même ...


Je te retourne le compliment, tu es pas mal dans le genre pompant avec tes sous entendus lute des classes limites bac à sable. 

Sinon, oui je veux un Mac Pro, mais si c'est 6000&#8364;  l'entrée de gamme non.
Les autres constructeurs je m'en tape, pour un raison que j'ai déjà évoquée plusieurs fois, à savoir _"je suis surtout capable de reconnaitre (..) l'OS qui te fera gagner du temps de la productivité de la stabilité et ainsi laissera le plus de temps à la créativité, qui est le seul moteur de ta réussite."_


melaure a dit:


> Moi perso j'aimerais bien un remplaçant du Cube, mais avec une config raisonnable et un minimum d'upgradabilité (GPU+Stockage+RAM). Et apparemment cette machine n'est pas ça ...


Je confirme un Cube n'a jamais été une machine Pro. ^^


melaure a dit:


> Donc elle va être raisonnable pour très peu de pros et d'utilisateurs avancés à moins d'avoir des pelletés de fric à jeter par la fenêtre (tu as le chance dans ce cas) ...


Je confirme également, il semble que la version haut de gamme pourrait couter la peau des nouilles, voir les nouilles.. :rose:


melaure a dit:


> J'espérais qu'un MacPro Mini ou un Mini Pro pourrait remplacer mon iMac 2011 un jour car j'en n'en veux pas de ces nouvelles gammes verrouillées et figées de partout ... espoir encore déçu, sauf surprise extraordinaire avec une config i7/R7970 (mais je n'y crois pas).



Au risque de me répéter, je constate et je suis conscient que :_ "que le Mac Pro n'est pas là pour concurrencer le Mini, ni en puissance, ni nombre de ventes, pas plus que le PC et son prix. (..)
Alors oui, c'est vrai, Apple n'a rien à faire de mon désidérata particulier et du Mac mes tes rêves."
_
Donc , j'espère que l'entrée de gamme du nouveau Mac pro sera dans les 3500&#8364;/4000&#8364;, _si c'est moins c'est mieux_, et si Apple me le donne je le prendrais. 
J'espère qu'il sera upgradable (j'en doute un peu) afin de pouvoir pousser la configuration par la suite, histoire de lisser la dépense sur deux exercices. 

Si c'est trop pour mon budget, je ferais sans, tout en restant sur Mac, pour les raisons exposées plus haut dans ce post.

Si tu vas chez Ferrari, tu ne leurs demandes pas une voiture qui n'est pas dans la gamme , ou si tu le fais le prix sera ENORME, on appelle cela du sur mesure, il vaut mieux éviter lorsqu'on hésite déjà à acheter l'entrée de gamme.


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi  pour le coup...
> 
> D'une part parce que le Xeon existe aussi sur Pc depuis bien longtemps, et que l'on peut se monter un PC assemblé a base de Xeon (a + de 1000 le processeur) et d'autre part , parce que le PC est aussi fiable qu'un Mac aujourd'hui...



Une boîte sérieuse n'investira jamais dans une bécane d'assembleur !
PC ou MAC c'est pareil.
Ils prendront du DELL ou du HP.
Tu branches, ça marche. Avec parfois les softs préinstallés par un presta'.


Un MacPro doit se comparer à ça. A un Dell ou un HP.



sylvanhus a dit:


> On ne refera pas le débat, Mac / PC, car il faut comprendre que c'est seulement une histoire de gout et de préférence logiciel, mais si pour toi le Pc (je ne parle pas de ton PC maison pour jouer a Diablo) est une plateforme pour faire joujou, je pense que tu es resté sur une idée reçue...


Nope. J'ai risqué ma place en demandant à mon boss de me monter un PC moi-même.
Ouf ça a marché... Mais tous les 3 mois (calculs 3D) il y avait un composant qui cramait. Et
au bout d'un an j'ai abandonné. On a acheté des PC HP avec le support qui va bien.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Pour preuve, peux tu m'expliquer alors pourquoi des photographes professionnels,graphistes professionnels ainsi que les studios de créa jeux vidéo etc, bossent sur Pc depuis toujours ?


Dell ? HP ?
Doivent pas être nombreux à faire avec de l'assembleur/no marque ?
Ou alors ils ont toute une équipe interne qui s'occupe de l'installation/maintenance.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu comprendra qu'un Bon ordi, c'est un ordi sans virus, bien équilibré , puissant et évolutif...
> Tu peux te faire ce genre de bijoux à la carte chez ton assembleur sans aucun soucis, avec un excellent boitier solide et silencieux, du bi proc, de la ram en veux tu en voila, des SSD en raid et j'en passe...


En perso ou en indépendant oui. Je le fais. Mais dans une grosse boîte j'ai donné, je prendrais plus ce risque, même pour le "sport".


sylvanhus a dit:


> Il suffit de bien choisir sa machine...Ni plus ni moins...


Ca c'est à la portée de toute personne qui a une connexion internet (et beaucoup de temps à consacrer à ça) aujourd'hui.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Et tu es garantie de pouvoir aller plus loin qu'un Mac Pro niveau puissance, certe il faut être aussi fortuné pour ce payer les derniers composants haut de gamme sur Pc, mais c'est déja une possibilité certaine en 2013...et ce sera encore plus puissant dans 6 mois et tous les 6 mois...


Ah bon ? Comment tu le sais ?
On ne sait pas encore ce que sera vraiment ce MacPro.
Rien que l'architecture (SSD/Xeon/Bi GPU) semble envoyer du très lourd.

Evidemment dans 3 ans il sera dépassé.
Ce sera exactement là-même chose avec n'importe quel PC.

Maintenant un ordi pro ça s'amortit et ça se remplace.


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Je te retourne le compliment, tu es pas mal dans le genre pompant avec tes sous entendus limites bac à sable.
> 
> Sinon, oui je veux un Mac Pro, mais si c'est 6000  l'entrée de gamme non.
> Les autres constructeurs je m'en tape, pour un raison que j'ai déjà évoquée plusieurs fois, à savoir _"je suis surtout capable de reconnaitre (..) l'OS qui te fera gagner du temps de la productivité de la stabilité et ainsi laissera le plus de temps à la créativité, qui est le seul moteur de ta réussite."_
> ...




Ca se comprends, mais respecte dans ce cas l'avis des autres, comme celui de la déception de melaure...

Rassures moi il a le droit de venir parler de sa déception sur le forum :  Mac Pro 2013 : Vos pronostics ! ?

Après c'est une question de bon sens, est il vraiment justifié de vendre une machine à un prix élevé alors qu'elle n'est pas vraiment évolutive ?

Voila nos inquiétudes, si pour toi tu as tes réponses et que tout est clair pour toi, pourquoi venir embêté les gens qui se posent de vrai questions...?


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

hmmmr a dit:


> le truc c'est que la plupart des gens qui ont une entreprise (et qui n'ont pas d'it dans leur boite) veulent un truc qui marche. Point.
> Enfin ceux qui travaillent quoi, perso je n'y connais rien en informatique, si je perds 2 ou 3 jours a choisir mon materiel je perds de l'argent face a une solution clef en main comme celle la.
> 
> C'est pour ca que l'évolutivité est secondaire pour beaucoup, la machine coute chere mais elle nous a fait gagner de l'argent ? C'est tout ce qu'on veut savoir. Jamais je vais m'amuser a la démonter pour changer un proc ou une cg, avec les risques que ca comporte sur sa stabilité/compatibilité. Une fois la machine amortie je la change si elle ne convient plus, c'est tout..



+1000


hmmmr a dit:


> beaucoup de mac en print et photo quand meme.
> Les studios de jeux sur pc + win pour des soucis de developpement (j'ai bossé sur ut3), mais les studio d'animation sont sur linux avec l'equipe it qui va derriere (8 ans de vfx dans les pattes)
> 
> le mac a toujours été plus cher qu'un pc assemblé, je vois pas trop ou est le débat


+1000000


----------



## hmmmr (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors j'ai une simple question ...?
> 
> Tu fais quoi en cas de panne de ton Mac ?
> 
> ...





Les disques durs dans mes machines ne servent qu'a l'os + appli et a rien d'autre. 
SSD de 256gb dans chaques, tout est déporté sur Raid... Ca c'est un truc ou j'hallucine aussi sur ce nouveau mac pro, les gens qui se plaignent de l'espace interne mais la réalité pour la plupart c'est le NAS/Raid.. 

Le mac mini est la au cas ou le pro tombe en rad.

Tout mon pipe est developpé sous osx (principalement python + applescript), donc exit le pc. Je m'y serais mis par la force des choses si rien n'allait plus loin chez Apple, mais le fait est que ce mac pro est parfait ""pour mes besoins""





sylvanhus a dit:


> Idem pour les rédaction spécialisé , comme 01.net, Cnet et j'en passe...ils ont libre choix, majoritairement c'est des Pc, y a quelques Mac, mais c'est la plupart des PC...Donc si ça les empeché de travailler, on verrait pas un Pc dans les bureaux...
> 
> Mais si tu veux parler de pros, de vrai, ben retourne en studio jeux, et graphistes indépendants, c'est souvent un foutoir leur bureau, et ils s'en cogne royal d'avoir un petit ordi tout beau...
> 
> Surtout tu nous diras si les Pc des studios brassant des millions de dollars , plantes tous les jours et autant qu'on voudrait le faire croire...?



Je ne dis pas qu'on peut pas bosser sur un pc.. A quel moment j'ai attaqué le monde pc ?..

Je viens de finir Despicable Me 2 la, et je peux te dire que pour les 400 graphistes et moi meme, oui ca plante (mais linux aussi hein) mais comme il ya 10 mecs la pour la maintenance ca passe, mais je mets plus la faute sur le system que le materiel. (xeon 8, 32go ram, quadro4000)

En comparaison le Art departement, le shading et les matte painters ont beaucoup moins de pb avec leurs mac pro.


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ca se comprends, mais respecte dans ce cas l'avis des autres, comme celui de la déception de melaure...
> 
> Rassures moi il a le droit de venir parler de sa déception sur le forum :  Mac Pro 2013 : Vos pronostics ! ?
> 
> Après c'est une question de bon sens, est il vraiment justifié de vendre une machine à un prix élevé alors qu'elle n'est pas vraiment évolutive ?



Mais il a tout à fait raison !
Qui fait évoluer sa bécane en pro ?
C'est rarement rentable. Très rarement stable ?

Vaut mieux changer régulièrement. Tous les 2-3 ans.

Après c'est sûr que quand on a des très gros besoins de puissances ça pourrait poser problème.
Mais rarement sur 2-3 ans, ce qui représente au "pire" 2 évo' de softs. Si la puissance est confortable au départ ça roulera encore.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Voila nos inquiétudes, si pour toi tu as tes réponses et que tout est clair pour toi, pourquoi venir embêté les gens qui se posent de vrai questions...?



Les vraies questions c'est quoi ?

Pour moi c'est :
Quel prix pour ce Mac Pro ? 
Quelles configs ? (car on eu que le top du top de présenté).


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2013)

hmmmr a dit:


> Je ne dis pas qu'on peut pas bosser sur un pc.. A quel moment j'ai attaqué le monde pc ?..



C'est rien t'inquiètes, tu découvres Sylvanhus, il prête des propos qu'on a pas, met en avant des arguments qui n'ont parfois strictement rien à voir avec le débat et il ne comprend pas quand il est complètement HS, il peut continuer pendant des heures à écrire des pavés, c'est un coureur de fond, un véritable athlète 

A l'usure il peut prendre n'importe qui, n'importe qui de sain d'esprit j'entends, les autres, tôt ou tard, afin de préserver leur santé mentale, lâcheront l'affaire :rateau:

Sinon des fois il est normal et même sympa


----------



## subsole (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Après c'est une question de bon sens, est il vraiment justifié de vendre une machine à un prix élevé alors qu'elle n'est pas vraiment évolutive ?


Pour le moment personne n'a de réponses sur l'évolutivité et les _""accessoires""_ externes qui devraient être une grande partie de cette _évolutivité_ . 


sylvanhus a dit:


> embêté les gens qui se posent de vrai questions...?


Ça, c'est une vraie question. ^^


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est rien t'inquiètes, tu découvres Sylvanhus, il prête des propos qu'on a pas, met en avant des arguments qui n'ont parfois strictement rien à voir avec le débat et il ne comprend pas quand il est complètement HS, il peut continuer pendant des heures à écrire des pavés, c'est un coureur de fond, un véritable athlète
> 
> A l'usure il peut prendre n'importe qui, n'importe qui de sain d'esprit j'entends, les autres, tôt ou tard, afin de préserver leur santé mentale, lâcheront l'affaire :rateau:
> 
> Sinon des fois il est normal et même sympa



Tu fais quoi de plus JPTK dis moi ?

La preuve avec ton comentaire tres instructif sur le MAc Pro ?

Je te dérange c'est ça ?c'est parce que je remets ta profession de graphiste en cause ?

tu as une dent envers moi on dirait...moi tu vois je moque de ce que tu penses, car j'apporte des arguments...toi ne sais pas trop faire on dirait...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------




hmmmr a dit:


> Les disques durs dans mes machines ne servent qu'a l'os + appli et a rien d'autre.
> SSD de 256gb dans chaques, tout est déporté sur Raid... Ca c'est un truc ou j'hallucine aussi sur ce nouveau mac pro, les gens qui se plaignent de l'espace interne mais la réalité pour la plupart c'est le NAS/Raid..
> 
> Le mac mini est la au cas ou le pro tombe en rad.
> ...




Ai je dis que tu avais attaqué le Pc ?

Je ne fais que rebondir logiquement sur ce que tu avances...Et tu sais un Mac aussi ça plante en plein boulot 

Moi forcément j'ai un retour inverse de part mes visites en studio de créa, donc il est clair ,que c'est pas la même expérience pour tout le monde...

Et je crois sur parole les gens qui se disent aussi tres heureux sur Mac Pro, pourquoi ne pas comprendre la même chose sur un gars qui se dit heureux sur PC ?

T'as des arguments que je respecte, ils sont vrais, les miens aussi...

Pourquoi affirmer qu'un Mac est supérieur et objectivement avec quel preuves concretes ?

C'est que je veux dire et ce , en toute gentillesse, car c'est pas simple de deviner l'intonation derriere un clavier...

Un Mac n'est pas supérieur, il est juste parfait pour certains , comme le Pc pour les autres, donc pourquoi toujours remettre ça en cause ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------




iakiak a dit:


> Mais il a tout à fait raison !
> Qui fait évoluer sa bécane en pro ?
> C'est rarement rentable. Très rarement stable ?
> 
> ...




La encore une fois ,je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord...

Que des studios changent de matos , oui , il faut être au top de la technologie dans le jeux vidéo et autre, mais les graphistes et indépendants, clairement non...

Sinon si le besoin d'évolutivité n'est pas important, quel était l'interet du Mac Pro que l'on connait jusqu'a maintenant ?

C'était quoi son avantage par rapport aux autres mac ?
Tu connais surement la réponse


----------



## hmmmr (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ai je dis que tu avais attaqué le Pc ?
> 
> Je ne fais que rebondir logiquement sur ce que tu avances...Et tu sais un Mac aussi ça plante en plein boulot
> 
> ...




Ah non mais ok, quiproquo.

Pardon j'ai peut etre mal compris tes propos. Parcequ'effectivement, on peut tres bien bosser sur un PC, sous windows, en etant tres performant et competitif. Il n'y a aucun doute la dessus.

Le mac ou le pc est superieur de part son utilisateur, on est bien d'accord.

Le sujet etant le mac pro, la discussion est forcement plus ciblée Mac pro.
Par contre je voulais exposer ici "ma" réalité qui est que mac ou pc, je choisirais toujours une solution clef en main qui devra remplir "mon" cahier des charges. Et le fait est que ce nouveau mac les rempli bien, donc pas (encore) besoin de switcher. 

Mais iakiak a raison, les "vraies" questions sont bien :
Quel prix pour ce Mac Pro ? 
Quelles configs ?

Parcequ'il est peu etre parfait pour moi, je vais surement l'acheter, mais si je peux prendre qu'un 8 cores au lieu de 12 ca arrangera mon banquier hein.

J'espere SURTOUT que les ssd pci ne débuteront pas a 1TO la ou 256go me suffisent..


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je te dérange c'est ça ?c'est parce que je remets ta profession de graphiste en cause ?



Oh oui mon dieu c'est ça, j'ai tellement peur d'être humilié en public 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ça va détends toi l'anus Sylvain, c'était pas vraiment méchant  juste un brin moqueur et puis c'est vrai que tu es un coureur de fond, un marathonien :rateau:
Et on peut faire des apartés, des commentaires marrants ou hors sujets tant qu'ils prennent pas toute la place et qu'ils sont rares, on peut se marrer un peu quoi, c'est pas le bagne ici.


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

hmmmr a dit:


> Ah non mais ok, quiproquo.
> 
> Pardon j'ai peut etre mal compris tes propos. Parcequ'effectivement, on peut tres bien bosser sur un PC, sous windows, en etant tres performant et competitif. Il n'y a aucun doute la dessus.
> 
> ...





Idem si il est dans mon budget et qu'il me permette de travailler de longues années sans soucis, il est clair que ce sera envisageable... Enfin si le prochain Mac os est bon , parce que mountain lion non merci... Je suis resté sous snow leopard, car vraiment ml bof bof...


D'ou mon retour sur pc d'ailleurs ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Oh oui mon dieu c'est ça, j'ai tellement peur d'être humilié en public
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tu sais , moi je te laisse tranquille, je ne parle pas de toi aux autres, on s'est pris le choux, je suis passé au dessus...je ne suis pas rancunier...


Donc penses tu pouvoir faire preuve d'une meme intelligence et rester correct avec ceux qui ne te demande rien ?


Car la c'est toi qui est venu mettre de l'huile sur le feu 


Donc restes cool avec moi, je serais cool avec toi sans soucis


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Donc restes cool avec moi, je serais cool avec toi sans soucis


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> La encore une fois ,je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord...
> 
> Que des studios changent de matos , oui , il faut être au top de la technologie dans le jeux vidéo et autre, mais les graphistes et indépendants, clairement non...
> 
> Sinon si le besoin d'évolutivité n'est pas important, quel était l'interet du Mac Pro que l'on connait jusqu'a maintenant ?


Bah c'est sans doute la question qu'Apple s'est posé ?
Et leur réponse c'est que le Mac Pro actuel n'a plus d'intérêt.

Perso je m'en était rendu compte il y a bien longtemps. Quand j'ai abandonné ma dernière tour pour un portable.
Car au pire j'utilisais 2 baies PCI. Et je rajoutais de la Ram ou un disque dur.

En gros mon Mac était au quart ou au tiers plein, pas plus.
Et sur 3 ans les évolutions étaient suffisamment grandes pour pas avoir envie de faire évoluer mais plus simplement de changer de machine.


sylvanhus a dit:


> C'était quoi son avantage par rapport aux autres mac ?
> Tu connais surement la réponse


C'est clair que son extensibilité (plus que son évolutivité dans le temps) vont poser problème à certains pros qui utilisaient beaucoup de périphériques internes (cartes d'acquisitions et autres).
Mais à priori ce Mac Pro va arriver avec des extensions externes, donc bon, on verra...
C'est un choix radical. Ce que le BON Apple a toujours su faire. Perso ça me plait. Car sans ce type d'initiative dans 100 ans on aura encore des grosses tours.

Quel était l'avantage de l'ancien Mac Pro par rapport aux autres Mac ? 
Sa puissance brute.

Et ce sera pareil avec le nouveau.

Celui qui n'a pas besoin de cette puissance n'a aucun intérêt à prendre ce Mac Pro.
Un iMac ou un Mac Mini feront l'affaire (manquerait juste une version avec un vrai GPU pour ce dernier pour faire la passerelle) pour les sédentaires, et pour les autres il y a même les MBP ou Air qui peuvent parfaitement convenir à pleins de travaux.

Tu as le droit de regretter le manque d'évolutivité des Mac. Et de ce nouveau Mac Pro.
Un PC d'assembleur à ta sauce doit te combler de bonheur ?

Moi je n'en veux plus de cette "évolutivité". Car pour moi c'est un argument commercial comme un autre.
Depuis pas mal d'années je constate, en ce qui me concerne, que cette évolutivité je ne l'exploite pas ou pire mène rapidement dans un impasse technologique.
Vaut mieux changer de machine relativement régulièrement (je dis ça, mon iMac a bientôt 6 ans !), revendre ou recycler (cadeau/...) les anciennes,...

Enfin ce n'est que mon avis...

Mais je crois qu'Apple en est arrivé à la même conclusion. Peut-être grâce à leur expérience (et leur succès) sur le marché du portable ? Avec le succès qu'on connait.
A mon avis l'industrie du PC (Mac / Win / Linux) de bureau n'a pas d'autre choix si elle veut survivre.


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

@iakiak, j'ai toujours fait évoluer mes Macs aux maximum de leurs possibilités, que ce soit avec des GPU, des cartes accélératrices, etc ... Mais depuis le passage à Intel, c'est clair qu'Apple verrouille tout de plus en plus. Nous avons de moins en moins de choix et de possibilités, et je ne suis pas étonné de voir tant de gens intéressés par le hackintosh aujourd'hui. Et Apple ne fait rien pour les faire revenir avec cette machine ELISTISTE au possible.

Changer régulièrement de machine, c'est vraiment la pire des choses et un gâchis monumental ... Continuons a remplir l'Asie de carcasses électroniques de Mac Kleenex vous avez raison ...

@subsole, ce n'est pas la lutte des classes, je suis cadre, mais je ne vais payer pas n'importe quoi à n'importe quel prix et effectivement je ne pense pas qu'à moi car des gens qui veulent une minitour comme je la décris, il y en a pléthore ... Apple ne s'intéresse maintenant qu'à un seul type de client (le bon gros pigeon à plumer donc) et c'est ça qui nous énerve un peu. Si je compare avec le PowerMac, c'est justement parce qu'on est passé d'une époque ou les besoins de beaucoup étaient pris en compte quand aujourd'hui on se fou complètement du client en lui imposant tout et n'importe quoi et en ne visant que les gros portefeuilles ...

Ca n'a rien à voir avec le fait d'être Pro ou pas. Ca fait longtemps que les pro sont partis vu la façon dont Apple les traite commercialement (Apple est un des pires partenaires à ce niveau là et tous les 4/5 ans, c'est un gros couteau dans le dos en abandonnant brutalement tel ou tel produit ... ces rigolos ont quand même été jusqu&#8217;à faire croire qu'un Mac Mini est un vrai serveur et peut remplacer un Xserve !!! ).


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Bah c'est sans doute la question qu'Apple s'est posé ?
> Et leur réponse c'est que le Mac Pro actuel n'a plus d'intérêt.
> 
> Perso je m'en était rendu compte il y a bien longtemps. Quand j'ai abandonné ma dernière tour pour un portable.
> ...




Je comprends tes arguments, même si je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop parler à la place de Apple...

Apple a trourné le dos aux professionnels depuis un certains temps, ils reviennent avec ce nouveau modèle, ok , mais derriere il semble montrer de l'interet à vouloir tout controler...

Si justement tu parles d'expérience, tu te dirais que Apple a fait un peu un "flop" avec les Macbook Pro Retina, il ne se vendait pas vraiment et Apple a réagit sur le prix...

l'iMac a été très critiqué sur son prix également, et qu'est ce qu'on en conclu...?

Que le Mac mini est notre "sauveur", du moins quand il aura un vrai GPU...

Cela montre que clairement la gamme des Macintosh n'est pas cohérente, et si Apple avait tiré des leçons, ils auraient proposé plus d'alternative pour les professionnels...

On le voit avec l'iPhone, il est toujours aussi fermé et pas évolutif (slot mémoire) pourtant c'est surement la chose qui gène le plus sur ce produit phare de chez Apple tout comme la batterie...

Si Apple avait tout compris, ça fait longtemps que le téléphone ultime existerait, idem pour les ordinateurs...

Apple est le roi du compromis, pas du "incontestable" et sur le gamme pro ça la fout mal tout simplement...C'est justement sur la gamme Pro que Apple doit montrer sa capacité à mettre tout le monde d'accord...

Il semble prendre le chemin inverse...

Et je te confirme qu'un Pc aujourd'hui comble toutes mes attentes...demain je vais rajouter 16 Go en plus pour à peine 112 &#8364;, boom facile...

Je veux rajouter un DD de 3 To en suivant, boom même prix et posé en 5 minutes...

Je veux rajouter une 2eme carte graphique pour booster le GPU, boom idem c'est fait rapidement...

Je veux remplacer mon i7 par un i7 extreme ou un Xeon, boom j'ai plus qu'a le décider, et ma machine gagne 3 ans de plus...

Sincèrement oui , pour faire face aux futurs logiciels (hypothèse) plus gourmand, mon ordi me rassure vraiment, car c'est pas de gros frais, et c'est rapide et radical...

C'est ce qu'un pro aime avoir aussi comme garantie crois moi...


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> @iakiak, j'ai toujours fait évoluer mes Macs aux maximum de leurs possibilités, que ce soit avec des GPU, des cartes accélératrices, etc ... Mais depuis le passage à Intel, c'est clair qu'Apple verrouille tout de plus en plus. Nous avons de moins en moins de choix et de possibilités, et je ne suis pas étonné de voir tant de gens intéressés par le hackintosh aujourd'hui. Et Apple ne fait rien pour les faire revenir avec cette machine ELISTISTE au possible.


Les Mac avant Intel étaient bien plus élitistes qu'aujourd'hui, faudrait pas l'oublier.
Les cartes accélératrices sur PowerPC j'ai essayé !
Oui ça marchait. Mais c'était cher et pas convaincant car les autres composants étaient pas à jour.
J'adorais le PowerPC mais honnêtement on peut pas en vouloir à Apple d'avoir changé. Ils étaient dans l'impasse (cher et trop gourmands).


melaure a dit:


> Changer régulièrement de machine, c'est vraiment la pire des choses et un gâchis monumental ... Continuons a remplir l'Asie de carcasses électroniques de Mac Kleenex vous avez raison ...


Ca je suis tout à fait d'accord ! Et je le regrette.
Mais le Pro, à qui s'adresse ce Mac Pro, ne va pas jeter son Mac Pro de 2010 ou même de 2008.
Il sera repris ou revendu. Et aura encore une belle vie chez un étudiant, un indépendant ou un amateur qui veut un Mac Pro.
Il est pas question de jeter ces machines... même si j'ai déjà vu des bennes complètes de matos informatiques... et que ça me dégoute autant que toi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h06 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> ...
> Cela montre que *clairement la gamme des Macintosh n'est pas cohérente*, et si Apple avait tiré des leçons, ils auraient proposé plus d'alternative pour les professionnels...



Je suis bien d'accord !
Il y a un trou entre le Mini et ce Mac Pro de compét'.
Mais d'ici la sortie de celui-ci Apple a le temps de le combler ce trou... ou pas.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Et je te confirme qu'un Pc aujourd'hui comble toutes mes attentes...demain je vais rajouter 16 Go en plus pour à peine 112 &#8364;, boom facile...


Mac Mini, iMac ou Mac Pro te permettent de faire ça. Je vois pas où est la différence ?


sylvanhus a dit:


> Je veux rajouter un DD de 3 To en suivant, boom même prix et posé en 5 minutes...


Bah c'est trop long. Un bon disque réseau avec des racks SATA ça va plus vite. C'est plus simple et même pas la peine de débrancher ta machine.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Je veux rajouter une 2eme carte graphique pour booster le GPU, boom idem c'est fait rapidement...
> 
> Je veux remplacer mon i7 par un i7 extreme ou un Xeon, boom j'ai plus qu'a le décider, et ma machine gagne 3 ans de plus...


C'est beau.
Sauf que si tu veux un Xeon tu changeras ta ram, ta carte-mère, ton proc' évidemment et peut-être même ton alim'.
Bref un nouveau PC. Et le calcul est pas nécessairement intéressant par rapport à une machine neuve + revente.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Sincèrement oui , pour faire face aux futurs logiciels (hypothèse) plus gourmand, mon ordi me rassure vraiment, car c'est pas de gros frais, et c'est rapide et radical...
> 
> C'est ce qu'un pro aime avoir aussi comme garantie crois moi...


Bah non désolé je ne te crois pas.
Le pro ce qu'il veut c'est brancher sa machine et travailler.
Il est pas question qu'il bricole son ordi. Il est pas question qu'il perde du temps à trouver le driver de la carte graphique qui va bien avec son soft vidéo, etc...


----------



## sylvanhus (13 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Les Mac avant Intel étaient bien plus élitistes qu'aujourd'hui, faudrait pas l'oublier.
> Les cartes accélératrices sur PowerPC j'ai essayé !
> Oui ça marchait. Mais c'était cher et pas convaincant car les autres composants étaient pas à jour.
> J'adorais le PowerPC mais honnêtement on peut pas en vouloir à Apple d'avoir changé. Ils étaient dans l'impasse (cher et trop gourmands).
> ...


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Juin 2013)

Alors je lis certains qui avancent que le MacPro serait une machine haut de gamme proposant une vitesse de calcul extraordinaire à usage spécifiquement professionnel _(science, technologie, etc.)_ ...

Franchement, vous croyez pas que le monde professionnel a déjà bien morflé avec la politique désastreuse du serveur Apple ? Est-ce qu'Apple a été conciliante en envoyant bouler toutes ces structures professionnelles qui, à l'époque, avaient eu l'audace de passer de NT à OsX server ?

Sinon, outre ce détail de l'histoire, cette visée sur les super-professionnels vous semble t-elle cohérente ? Personnellement, je n'y crois pas une seule minute.
C'est encore le bobo inconscient d'avoir un matériel sur-évalué au nom du prestige que cela lui procure qui va se jeter dessus. J'en mets ma main au feu. Ahhhh, naviguer sur le web en superkalculator cylindrique de mes fesses, quel pied !

Mais dans toute chose, on trouve un côté positif ...
Si demain Apple crève, ce sera dans ma plus totale indifférence.
Pas une larme !


----------



## iakiak (13 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Alors je lis certains qui avancent que le MacPro serait une machine haut de gamme proposant une vitesse de calcul extraordinaire à usage spécifiquement professionnel _(science, technologie, etc.)_ ...
> 
> *Franchement, vous croyez pas que le monde professionnel a déjà bien morflé avec la politique désastreuse du serveur Apple ? Est-ce qu'Apple a été conciliante en envoyant bouler toutes ces structures professionnelles qui, à l'époque, avaient eu l'audace de passer de NT à OsX server* ?
> 
> ...



Mais qu'est-ce que vient faire le XServe ou OS X Server là-dedans ?
Avant ils étaient sur Unix. Ensuite ils ont essayés NT. Parfois (tellement peu !) ont essayé OS X... et y sont encore parfois... (car un serveur ça ne se change pas tous les 2 ans non plus).
OS X Server c'est pas cher, c'est simple.
Maintenant c'est clair que le support Apple n'a pas été à la hauteur de la tâche.

Mais si je connais des pro sous XServe qui sont emmerdés aujourd'hui c'est surtout parce qu'ils ont peur de devoir payer bien plus cher leur prochain serveur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h23 ----------




sylvanhus a dit:


> Alors déja pour info ma carte mère gere les processeur i7, i7 extreme et Xeon...
> 
> De plus elle est équipée de 8 slots de ram pour un total de 64 Go et de 3 ports pci express ...
> 
> ...


Je suis curieux d'avoir la référence de ta carte-mère ?
Ca marche avec les nouveaux Xeon ?
Quel bande passante pour ta ram ?
...
Quel coût pour passer à un Xeon 12 core (ou même 6) avec 32Go de RAM ECC ?



sylvanhus a dit:


> IDem pour le DD, les nouveaux boitier sont ultra simple et "rackable" pour les disque dur...et mon boitier me permet même d'en rajouter sur le dessus en Sata comme une clé USB...
> 
> Donc je vois bien, que tu ne connais pas bien les possibilités offertes par un système bien choisis et ouvert...


Bah vu que tu disais qu'il te fallait 5 minutes je pensais pas que t'avais un rack. Et bien sûr que je connais ça, depuis la fin des années 90.

Maintenant pour moi c'est totalement has been.
Aujourd'hui c'est DD réseau (avec rack) en eSATA/Ethernet/Wifi... ou bientôt en thunderbolt si ce Mac Pro arrive à faire décoller la norme ?

Un DD c'est une sauvegarde, une archive. J'en ai besoin partout (sur mes portable, mon iPad, mon mac de bureau).



sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu as le droit de ne pas être d'accord avec moi sur le fait qu'un Pro ne cherche même pas a faire évoluer sa machine, tout ce qu'il veut c'est la sortir du carton et l'utiliser...
> 
> Alors on ne connait pas les mêmes pro, et pour ma part les miens sont un minimum connaisseur, pour savoir sur quoi et pourquoi ils travaillent sur leurs machines respectives...


Ah OK ! Ce sont des informaticiens.

Non sans blague je veux bien te croire. Il doit exister des pro qui savent ce qu'il y a dans leurs machines, voir qui aiment bidouiller/customiser leurs machines. Tu en es la preuve.
Mais ça doit représenter une infinitésimale partie des professionnels.
On peut déjà enlever quasiment 100% des meufs. 100% des plus de 40 ans. 90% des moins de 25 ans. Reste quelques geeks entre 20 et 35 ans.:rateau:


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> C'est encore le bobo inconscient d'avoir un matériel sur-évalué au nom du prestige que cela lui procure qui va se jeter dessus. J'en mets ma main au feu. Ahhhh, naviguer sur le web en superkalculator cylindrique de mes fesses, quel pied !



En réalité, il n' y a que ceux qui font de la 3D pour qui ce type de machine peut etre fonciérement utile.

En 3D, il n' y a jamais assez de puissance. Ou alors, il faut une révolution logicielle qui fasse que les rendus soient instantanés (Open CL ??).

Sinon, sur la gamme de prix, j' ai un peu peur qu' apple fasse comme avec les powermac ou mac pro: un entrée de gamme au prix équivalent ou juste au dessus de l' imac le plus performant, et qui ne vaut pas le coup, et ensuite question puissance çà vaut plus le coup, mais on est plus dans les memes tarifs...

Et je resterais sur I-mac .


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Mais qu'est-ce que vient faire le XServe ou OS X Server là-dedans ?



Si c'est trop compliqué pour toi de faire f'effort de vouloir comprendre, je peux prendre l'exemple de FCP qui, de la solution adaptée au monde professionnel de la vidéo est passé vers le tout public en se simplifiant à outrance. Pareil alors que pour la solution serveur Apple, les pros l'ont eu bien profond sans le moindre recours.

Je pense qu'il est illogique de casser une niche pro _(avec tous les désagréments que cela représente pour ces derniers)_ pour ensuite vouloir s'adresser à nouveau aux extra-pro ... enfin j'ai du mal à comprendre cette logique commerciale. Ils feraient mieux, chez Apple, de fabriquer des iWatchs et ce genre de conneries pour les troubadours.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h44 ----------




patlek a dit:


> En réalité, il n' y a que ceux qui font de la 3D pour qui ce type de machine peut etre fonciérement utile.
> 
> En 3D, il n' y a jamais assez de puissance. Ou alors, il faut une révolution logicielle qui fasse que les rendus soient instantanés (Open CL ??).



Oui Patlek mais en même temps, les gens qui font de la 3D n'ont pas attendu qu'Apple leur sorte une machine. Et qu'en est-il de l'offre logicielle parce que ce serait bien la première fois qu'Apple s'intéresserait autant à la 3D ? :hum:


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2013)

L' offre logicielle, elle existe (il y a surement plus de logiciels 3D que de logiciels 2D ou là, on est face a des mastodontes (Adobe, pour exemple) qui frisent le monopole)

Et Apple, c' est aussi Pixar.


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2013)

@iakiak, c'est clair qu'on ne va plus regretter les PPC 7 ans après, mais par contre la souplesse des configs oui. On devrait pouvoir changer facilement le proc comme la CG dans un Mac Pro, car les sockets sont standards et il y a une offre importante en modèles de CPU ... C'est encore plus simple que les cartes accélératrice PPC et pourtant on nous en prive ...

Pour moi les upgrades 68k ou PPC on vraiment transformé mes machines et elles on tenus beaucoup plus longtemps. Exemple de mon LCII passé au 68040/66 avec 32 Mo de RAM, ou de mon 604e/200 ATI 64 passé en G3/300 avec une 3DFx 4500 qui n'avait rien à envier aux autres Macs plus récents ... On voudra faire pareil, alors que là mon iMacs 2011 devra rester pour toujours avec son i5 et sa 6970 ... Idem pour l'écran d'ailleurs. Pas normal à ce prix ! Et du coup je peux même pas envisager de passer au MacPro car tout autant figé et en plus il sera hors de prix ...

Enfin bon, vu que je vois de plus en plus de gens avoir des configs stable en Hackintosh, ce sera peut-être la solution un jour ... Sauf si Apple se prend une grosse murge et finit par se remettre à l'écoute de la clientèle ...


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Juin 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Pour le moment personne n'a de réponses sur l'évolutivité et les _""accessoires""_ externes qui devraient être une grande partie de cette _évolutivité_ .
> 
> Ça, c'est une vraie question. ^^



Puisque le titre du fil est :  *Mac Pro 2013 : Vos pronostics !* pourquoi ne pas répondre à cette question ?

Ce que l'on a appris de la machine est simple.Il y a cinq fonctions matérielles:

CPU basé sur les nouveaux processeurs XEON pouvant embarquer jusqu'à 12 curs. Je n'ai pas encore fouillé le descriptif détaillé de la gamme, mais je pense qu'il y a deux possibilités. Option d'une variante du nombre de curs à la commande. Possibilité de changer la carte CPU.
RAM ECC à un échelon de vitesse nouveau. On ne connais pas encore la taille maximum possible, mais on sait que le futur OS X.9 a été testé avec 128 Go. Pour la RAM, je pense aussi qui il y a une possibilité d'option à la commande, et d"évolution ensuite.
Stockage local : destiné à contenir l'OS et des applications, avec une technologie qui est différente très supérieure aux SSD des autres machines. Là aussi  je pense aussi qui il y a une possibilité d'option à la commande, et d"évolution ensuite
GPU : Je suppose qu'il y a là aussi la possibilité de choisir une ou deux cartes, dans une panoplie de modèles, et de faire évoluer la puissance graphique.
Alimentation : qui peut le plus peut le moins

Pourquoi n'y-t-il pas de DD interne. Parce qu'il n'y en a pas besoin, que la capacité de SSD sera suffisante, et, surtout, et que ce sera ainsi bien plus performant.

Les données sont stockées à l'extérieur dans des systèmes à DD correspondants à des types de besoins variés, selon ce que fait l'utilisateur. La technologie Light Peak dont Thunderbolt est la première déclinaison en est encore à ses débuts. Elle ne peut que prendre de la vitesse, dans tous les sens du terme : transfert, multiplication des utilisations, baisse des coûts. Je rappelle les possibilités de cette technologie : 20 Gbit/s par canal ; jusqu'à 100 Gbit/s d'ici 2020
Tous les autres périphériques existants dans d'autres technologies pourront être réutilisées grâce à des "hub". Il n'y en a pas encore beaucoup, mais l'offre ne devrait tarder à se manifester.
Tous les périphériques ne demandant pas de débit important, ni fréquents pourront emboiter le pas à la transmission WI-Fi, comme le font déjà des imprimantes et des scanners, ou continuer à se connecter classiquement via des "hub". On peut aussi imaginer que certains monstres dans ces domaines utiliseront un jour Thunderbolt. En particulier, je pense aux écrans.

Il est aussi possible qu'Apple n'ait pas voulu se ranger aux côtés des chantres de la possibilité de faire évoluer les configurations. Mais il est aussi possible que les possibilités de configurations soient plus importantes qu'on puisse le penser. Je ne pense pas que la machine proposée puisse se résumer à ce qui a été dévoilé en terme de performance.

Je pense aussi que ceux que j'ai appelés "les vrais pros", c'est-à-dire les différentes organisations qui ne travaillent qu'avec du "haut de gamme" pour du "haut de gamme", ont déjà répondu en faisant un accueil favorable à cette machine ridiculement petite (25 cm x 17 cm), capable de tant de puissance.

Bien sûr, il ne faut pas oublier OS X.9 qui saura pleinement exploiter une telle machine. Et peut-être continuer à faire tourner Windows


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (13 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Et Apple, c' est aussi Pixar.



Oui, mais je ne vois pas de rapport sanguin entre ces deux structures, juste une circonstance hasardeuse d'investissement.

Les différentes structures spécialisées 3D de France ou de Belgique que je connais sont exclusivement sur ... non, pas OsX en tout cas 

Il ne faudrait quand même pas oublier _(et c'est juste un clin d'il)_ que jusqu'aujourd'hui, une simple animation Flash ne tourne toujours pas aussi correctement sur mac que sur un PC sous Windows. 

Sinon, Apple s'enferme de plus en plus, ses solutions pros ne sont pas pérennes, on en a aujourd'hui largement la preuve. Alors reste la possibilité d'une machine ouverte à qui on impose rien et qui, en retour ne nous impose rien non plus. Mais là encore, le MacPro ne semble pas avoir été conçu dans cette optique là.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Les différentes structures spécialisées 3D de France ou de Belgique que je connais sont exclusivement sur ... non, pas OsX en tout cas



Le secteur graphisme 2D est sur mac globalement, et le secteur 3D sur PC.

Apres, Pixar offre aussi des possibilités d' expertise a Apple, parce que ce ne sont pas que des modélisateurs/animateurs, c' est aussi des programmeurs.

Mais est ce que apple est interressé par le marché des amateurs (et pros) de 3D ? A priori, en ressortant du placard le mac pro, et celui ci, on peut penser que oui. 
Parce que les pros de la 3D, quand ils ont du voir les mac pros disparaitre, ils ont quand meme du se dire que l' i-mac, çà allait pas le faire.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Juin 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Le secteur graphisme 2D est sur mac globalement, et le secteur 3D sur PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je partage assez cette idée


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Non sans blague je veux bien te croire. Il doit exister des pro qui savent ce qu'il y a dans leurs machines, *voir qui aiment bidouiller/customiser leurs machines.* Tu en es la preuve.
> Mais ça doit représenter une infinitésimale partie des professionnels.
> On peut déjà enlever quasiment 100% des meufs. _100% des plus de 40 ans_. 90% des moins de 25 ans. Reste quelques geeks entre 20 et 35 ans.:rateau:



Ah bon 





> 100% des plus de 40 ans


 j'ai toujours une *station* à côté de mon iMac et d'un Acer portable, imagine qu'il m'arrive de changer un complément dans cette *station* alors que je suis à la retraite. J'en connais d'autres ici présent sur le forum qui n'ont pas peur d'ouvrir leur machine, pour autant qu'on puisse l'ouvrir. Dans une entreprise, il est normal qu'on ne laisse pas faire ce genre de manipulation par des gens en dehors du service informatique. Il est vrai qu'avec le nouvel Mac Pro on ne pourra probablement rien changer, ou alors très peu de composant sans passer par un APR ou le SAV


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Il est vrai qu'avec le nouvel Mac Pro on ne pourra probablement rien changer, ou alors très peu de composant sans passer par un APR ou le SAV



Ah bon ? A priori pas moins qu'avec l'actuel, y a pas de raison tout du moins.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah bon ? A priori pas moins qu'avec l'actuel, y a pas de raison tout du moins.


Tu peux quand même changer des DD, ajouter des cartes , de la Ram dans l'ancien, on verra ce qu'il en est avec le nouveau venu


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tu peux quand même changer des DD, ajouter des cartes , de la Ram dans l'ancien, on verra ce qu'il en est avec le nouveau venu



On peut heureusement changer la ram sur le nouveau. Après c'est vrai qu'il n'y a qu'un seul disque et pas la possibilité de mettre des cartes PCI, tout se fera par le THB.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Mouais...

Quand on voit sa taille réelle à coté d'un Cinéma Display...

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/260247/une-image-du-nouveau-mac-pro-en-situation

C'est un Mac mini R2d2 quoi...

Evolutivité ?

Rien n'est moins sur...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

On la connaissait sa taille.
L'évolutivité c'est bien joli, mais les possesseurs des macpro actuels par exemple, combien sont les utilisateurs qui ont changé la carte graphique voir les processeurs ? 5 % ? Elle consiste en quoi sinon ? Ajouter des disques ? Quand on voit maintenant les disques SSD voir les barrettes, on imagine très bien un petit rack externe rempli de plusieurs disques avec des performances décoiffantes.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> On la connaissait sa taille.
> L'évolutivité c'est bien joli, mais les possesseurs des macpro actuels par exemple, combien sont les utilisateurs qui ont changé la carte graphique voir les processeurs ? 5 % ? Elle consiste en quoi sinon ? Ajouter des disques ? Quand on voit maintenant les disques SSD voir les barrettes, on imagine très bien un petit rack externe rempli de plusieurs disques avec des performances décoiffantes.



Peut être, mais avouer que seul 5 % des utilisateurs upgrade leurs Mac Pro me laisse perplexe...

Quel est l'intêret du Mac Pro alors ? et quel était l'argument pour ce dernier que tout le monde défendait jusqu'à présent ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Peut être, mais avouer que seul 5 % des utilisateurs upgrade leurs Mac Pro me laisse perplexe...
> 
> Quel est l'intêret du Mac Pro alors ? et quel était l'argument pour ce dernier que tout le monde défendait jusqu'à présent ?



Bah la puissance, le fait qu'on pouvait le blinder en ram et en disque dur, aucun autre mac pouvait le remplacer. C'est aussi le seul mac avec le mini où tu peux choisir ton écran, ça fait donc pas mal d'arguments. D'ailleurs pour la puissance, c'est bien joli de comparer les perfs brut d'un icore7 avec un xeon, mais c'est aussi en multi-tâches que des processeurs offrent des performances et une souplesse supérieur grâce aux 12 c&#339;urs physiques. Après, oui je pense qu'ils sont très rares ceux qui faisaient évoluer les processeurs ou la carte graphique. 

Apple a maintenant décidé que le principe de la tour valise c'était fini, à voir ce que ça va donner...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah la puissance, le fait qu'on pouvait le blinder en ram et en disque dur, aucun autre mac pouvait le remplacer. C'est aussi le seul mac avec le mini où tu peux choisir ton écran, ça fait donc pas mal d'arguments. D'ailleurs pour la puissance, c'est bien joli de comparer les perfs brut d'un icore7 avec un xeon, mais c'est aussi en multi-tâches que des processeurs offrent des performances et une souplesse supérieur grâce aux 12 curs physiques. Après, oui je pense qu'ils sont très rares ceux qui faisaient évoluer les processeurs ou la carte graphique.
> 
> Apple a maintenant décidé que le principe de la tour valise c'était fini, à voir ce que ça va donner maintenant.



C'est évident que l'on ne sera pas d'accord...

Et que les changements de cartes graphiques pour les artistes 2D/3D sont beaucoup plus nombreux que tu le penses...
Surtout avec une 5770 proposé en entrée de gamme...

Idem pour le processeur, sais-tu qu'un Mac Pro de 2009 se transforme en Mac Pro 2010, avec un simple changement de proc venant du monde du Pc (donc à moindre coup) ?

Si tu savais les bonnes popotes que l'on peut faire avec les Mac Pro 2008-2009-2010 niveau processeur, grâce au pièce détachées...

Après tu as raison sur le choix de l'écran et de pousser la ram, mais soyons sérieux 2 minutes, on va nous proposer des machines à plus de 2000  , pour ne choisir que son écran et ne changer que la ram ?

J'ai envie de dire "réveillez vous les mecs", il y a encore 1 an, tout le monde vantait les mérites du Mac Pro upgradable, et aujourd'hui le fait qu'il soit plus fermé, pas de soucis, Apple le décide alors c'est forcément bon...?

Il ne faudrait pas tomber dans un discours contradictoire (retourner sa veste en gros) qui relèverait d'un certain fanatisme...

Je suis certains que l'on proposerait 2 types de machines au même prix, l'une fermé comme le mini (voir nouveau Mac Pro) et l'autre sur la même base que le Mac Pro actuel, tu verrais desuite que les Pro opteraient pour le modèle ouvert et évolutif...

Je serais prêt à tenir le paris


----------



## iakiak (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Peut être, mais avouer que seul 5 % des utilisateurs upgrade leurs Mac Pro me laisse perplexe...
> 
> Quel est l'intêret du Mac Pro alors ? et quel était l'argument pour ce dernier que tout le monde défendait jusqu'à présent ?



L'argument : bah la puissance !!!

L'acheteur d'un MacPro c'est celui qui a besoin de puissance. 
L'evolutivité a toujours été très limitée par Apple. Avant qu'on arrive à flasher des cartes graphiques PC les options proposées par Apple était absolument prohibitives.

Les disques durs ? Oui c'est sur c'est facile. Mais aujourd'hui avec le développement des solutions de stockages externes ça n'a plus tellement de sens. On veut que nos contenus soient disponibles tout le temps, sur toutes nos machines. Dans les grosses boîtes il y a des serveurs, dans les petites boîtes ou chez les particuliers/independants on a des NAS And co.

La Ram ? C'est toujours possible. Surtout que les capacités par barrettes vont augmenter.

À mon avis Apple a mûrement réfléchi ce nouveau MacPro. 
La stagnation de la gamme actuelle leur a permis de voir les comportements de leurs clients.
Énormément de gens ont demandés un MacMini Pro.
Bah voilà il est là !

Avec le Mini actuel pas mal de gens se sont accomodés de son manque d'evolutivité.
Une machine simple, robuste, assez puissante pour bosser en 2D, vidéo HD, son.
On ajoutait des solutions de stockages externes et/ou réseau. 
Manquait quoi pour en faire un vrai MacMini pour les pros ?
De la puissance pour ceux qui travaillent sur des fichiers très lourds. Plus de connexions très rapides (Thunderbolt)et une vraie partie graphique pour ceux qui ont besoin de GPGPU.
La réponse est là.

Maintenant je suis convaincu qu'ils vont proposer des config' assez larges, très personnalisables.
C'est l'intérêt du Made in USA. De pouvoir proposer des configs à la carte.
Xeon 6, 8, 12 cores.
1 ou 2 GPU ? 
...
Car cette machine ne sera pas destinée uniquement à Pixar And co.
Toute l'industrie graphique, avec des besoins très divers, a besoin de machines adaptées à différents besoins.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Apple a maintenant décidé que le principe de la tour valise c'était fini, à voir ce que ça va donner...


On pourrait tabler sur une meilleure ventilation, un cylindre devrait être en mesure de favoriser l'effet de colonne avec un seul ventilateur (?) sur le haut de la machine, enfin si l'on croit à l'annonce faite quand à la facilité d'évacuation par rapport à un cube


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> L'argument : bah la puissance !!!
> 
> L'acheteur d'un MacPro c'est celui qui a besoin de puissance.
> L'evolutivité a toujours été très limitée par Apple. Avant qu'on arrive à flasher des cartes graphiques PC les options proposées par Apple était absolument prohibitives.
> ...





Ben justement si, ce ne sera que pour Pixar (je schématise)...

Si en 3D ( et encore pas toujours) ce sont plutôt les studios qui travaillent en équipe, pour le 2D,c'est bien plus souvent des indépendants, chez eux ou dans des ateliers collectifs...

Et la il n'y a pas de partage, ni de besoin de partage...Donc les DD internes ont encore une sacré utilité de nos jours crois moi...

Chez moi (et mes confrères 2D) ,je n'ai pas forcément l'utilité d'un NAS, bien que confortable et simpliste une fois configuré et installé, le DD interne avec sauvegarde externes et scratch disque suffisent encore amplement...

Si l'interet du Mac mini, est son rapport qualité /prix abordable qui laisse le choix du compromis, pour une Machine a + de 2000 &#8364;, la le compromis est plus difficile à accepter...

Encore une fois, le Mac Pro se destine clairement aux créatifs, et les artistes 2D sont extrêmement nombreux et sont souvent plus limités niveaux budget (les indépendants 99% des auteurs de Bd par exemple) 

Donc non le Mac Pro ne fera pas l'unanimité...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Encore une fois, *le Mac Pro se destinent clairement aux créatifs*, et les artistes 2D sont extrêmement nombreux et sont souvent plus limités niveaux budget (les indépendants 99% des auteurs de Bd par exemple)



Et tu fais quoi des Geeks ?
Certains ont ou croient avoir des besoins, au niveau de la création demandant une telle machine, qui sans être des pros au sens stricte du terme, font qu'il vont se l'offrir ce Mac Pro. Le plaisir d'avoir une telle machine justifiant son achat.

Personne ne s'y attend 





> Donc non le Mac Pro ne fera pas l'unanimité...


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> C'est évident que l'on ne sera pas d'accord...
> 
> Et que les changements de cartes graphiques pour les artistes 2D/3D sont beaucoup plus nombreux que tu le penses...
> Surtout avec une 5770 proposé en entrée de gamme...
> ...



Bah tu dis qu'ils sont plus nombreux que je le pense, mais c'est pas parce qu'on regarde autour de soit que ça donne une vision globale du phénomène, bien au contraire, ça créer une distortion. Moi qui suis un habitué des forums, je peux te dire qu'on voit assez rarement des personnes upgrader les cartes et processeurs de leur macpro. Bien sûr ça se fait, bien sûr c'est facile, évidemment c'est intéressant et pourtant ça concerne pas grand monde. De plus, ceux qui le font, ne sont pas forcément des pro.

Tout le monde vantait les qualités d'upgrade du mac pro c'est un fait, mais ça concernait surtout les DD internes et la ram, et c'était hier, si apple propose un concept qui tient encore mieux la route, comme par exemple un simple rack de barrettes de stockage flash qui tiendra dans un petit boitier avec des super performances, les gens suivront, les fanatiques sont rares chez les utilisateurs de macpro, si le nouveau mac pro ne les convainc pas, apple fera un flop, et je doute que ça sera le cas.

Mais je comprends ton point de vue, j'aurais tendance à avoir le même et souhaiter un mini avec des emplacements PCI, mais moi je suis un petit pro avec des petits moyens, un bricoleur, un geek, je fais partie d'une minorité je pense.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h44 ----------




iakiak a dit:


> L'argument : bah la puissance !!!
> 
> L'acheteur d'un MacPro c'est celui qui a besoin de puissance.
> L'evolutivité a toujours été très limitée par Apple. Avant qu'on arrive à flasher des cartes graphiques PC les options proposées par Apple était absolument prohibitives.
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord, en particulier la conclusion.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah tu dis qu'ils sont plus nombreux que je le pense, mais c'est pas parce qu'on regarde autour de soit que ça donne une vision globale du phénomène, bien au contraire, ça créer une distortion. Moi qui suis un habitué des forums, je peux te dire qu'on voit assez rarement des personnes upgrader les cartes et processeurs de leur macpro. Bien sûr ça se fait, bien sûr c'est facile, évidemment c'est intéressant et pourtant ça concerne pas grand monde. De plus, ceux qui le font, ne sont pas forcément des pro.
> 
> Tout le monde vantait les qualités d'upgrade du mac pro c'est un fait, mais ça concernait surtout les DD internes et la ram, et c'était hier, si apple propose un concept qui tient encore mieux la route, comme par exemple un simple rack de barrettes de stockage flash qui tiendra dans un petit boitier avec des super performances, les gens suivront, les fanatiques sont rares chez les utilisateurs de macpro, si le nouveau mac pro ne les convainc pas, apple fera un flop, et je doute que ça sera le cas.
> 
> ...




Ben regardes sur les forums Mac4ever peut être...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------




Anonyme a dit:


> Et tu fais quoi des Geeks ?
> Certains ont ou croient avoir des besoins, au niveau de la création demandant une telle machine, qui sans être des pros au sens stricte du terme, font qu'il vont se l'offrir ce Mac Pro. Le plaisir d'avoir une telle machine justifiant son achat.
> 
> Personne ne s'y attend



Un geek ,c'est plus souvent sur Pc pour bidouiller ...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Un geek ,c'est plus souvent sur Pc pour bidouiller ...:love:


Tssss Tssss, tu n'y es pas. Avoir une machine, avec tout ce qu'il est possible d'y avoir comme composants haut de gamme si possible (installé lors de l'achat), avec les derniers logiciels s'entend.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Un geek ,c'est plus souvent sur Pc pour bidouiller ...:love:




4 jours après, il en est encore là...

Alors je vais résumer :

Pro = personne qui travaille sur sa machine
Toi = personne qui se tripote devant les composants qu'il pourrait metre dans la caisse qui lui sert d'ordi

Pro = personne qui travaille avec sa machine
Toi = personne qui essaye de montrer qu'il a la plus grosse

Pro = personne qui travaille avec sa machine
Toi = personne qui pense que ça fait bien d'avoir une tour qui fait 1m20 de haut pour le jour ou par hasard tu déciderais d'ajouter 12 disques, 6 cartes et un distributeur de café dedans

Pro = personne qui travaille avec sa machine
Toi = personne qui ne doit pas être pro puisqu'aucun pro ne prendra le risque de travailler sérieusement sur une machine bidouillée.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Tssss Tssss, tu n'y es pas. Avoir une machine, avec tout ce qu'il est possible d'y avoir comme composants haut de gamme si possible (installé lors de l'achat), avec les derniers logiciels s'entend.



J'appel ça "bobo" moi, pas geek...un geek aime mettre les mains dans les entrailles des machines, que ce soit matériel, comme logiciel...Le bobo beaucoup moins, mais il aime avoir le dernier cri...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben regardes sur les forums Mac4ever peut être...




J'ai une super idée. 
Si tu restais sur les forums de Mac4Ever ?


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 4 jours après, il en est encore là...
> 
> Alors je vais résumer :
> 
> ...



Ben dis donc, et après je ne dois pas t'appeler bonhomme...

Et oui man , je travail sur mon ordi avec ma cintiq 21 couplé d'un second écran...

De + j'ai une machine somme toute modeste (1250 &#8364; environ rien d'extraordinaire contrairement aux grosses config 3D), donc si je voulais avoir la plus grosse,j'aurais un Pc bien plus puissant...

Et j'ai assez de recul pour réfléchir mon achat et être capable de regarder ce qui se fait autour de moi...

Donc au jeu de qui veut avoir le plus grosse, je pense que ce terme est plus réservé au fan absolu d'une marque, en gros des bonhommes comme toi...

Et je te rappel (tu ne semble vraiment pas t'y connaitre) qu'un Pc à la base est  tout sauf bidouillé...Mais c'est sur il faut savoir s'en servir d'un ordinateur pour savoir l'utiliser correctement...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> J'appel ça "bobo" moi, pas geek...un geek aime mettre les mains dans les entrailles des machines, que ce soit matériel, comme logiciel...Le bobo beaucoup moins, mais il aime avoir le dernier cri...


Viens, j'ai une D Super 5 dans mon garage, et un T 3600 qui attend(net) qu'on y mette les mains, même si les deux fonctionnent encore


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai une super idée.
> Si tu restais sur les forums de Mac4Ever ?



J'ai pas besoin de ta permission bonhomme


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben dis donc, et après je ne dois pas t'appeler bonhomme...



C'était pas lui mais thebiglebowsky


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Viens, j'ai une D Super 5 dans mon garage, et un T 3600 qui attend(net) qu'on y mette les mains, même si les deux fonctionnent encore



Ben désolé je ne suis pas la bonne personne, je ne suis ni mécano, ni bidouilleur...

Contact un SAV pour ton ordi non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> C'était pas lui mais thebiglebowsky



Oui je sais, c'était pour démontrer l'agressivité gratuite de certains :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et je te rappel (tu ne semble vraiment pas t'y connaitre) qu'un Pc à la base est  tout sauf bidouillé...Mais c'est sur il faut savoir s'en servir d'un ordinateur pour savoir l'utiliser correctement...



Tu dis tout et son contraire d'un post à l'autre. c'est toi qui nous bassines avec tes  super configs PC montés dans ton garage et maintenant tu nous balances que tu bosses sur un trottinette.
Faudrait savoir un peu. Ou te relire. Ou travailler ta mémoire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> C'était pas lui mais thebiglebowsky



Il me l'a déja fait une fois le coup du "bonhomme", genre, "je suis paternaliste".
Le pauvre garçon...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu dis tout et son contraire d'un post à l'autre. c'est toi qui nous bassines avec tes  super configs PC montés dans ton garage et maintenant tu nous balances que tu bosses sur un trottinette.
> Faudrait savoir un peu. Ou te relire. Ou travailler ta mémoire.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h42 ----------
> ...



Ben man pauvre garçon tu ne sais pas lire ou tu ne comprends que ce que tu veux...

J'ai toujours parlé d'ordi d'assembleurs, monté par un professionnel, tout comme un Mac entretenu par un technicien agrée...

Ahhhh ok tu ne connaissais pas l'existance des magasins d'assemblage PC...?

Ben maintenant tu sais que ça existe, que c'est très fiable etque l'on peut faire des choses merveilleuse dans ces magasins...

Et tu sais quoi pssssssit, on n'a pas besoin de retoucher à la maison, exactement comme sur un Mac...

Je dis ça j'dis rien hein...?


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 4 jours après, il en est encore là...
> 
> Alors je vais résumer :
> 
> ...



Tellement réducteur qu'on ne peut qu'en rire ... Je crois qu'il faut créer une nouvelle branche : le Pro "Columbidae" ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben man pauvre garçon tu ne sais pas lire ou tu ne comprends que ce que tu veux...
> 
> J'ai toujours parlé d'ordi d'assembleurs, monté par un professionnel, tout comme un Mac entretenu par un technicien agrée...
> 
> ...



Cite moi UNE boite qui bosserait sur un PC assemblé. Une vraie, hein. Pas un mec qui fait des films de mariage ou des flyers pour la fête de la saucisse de son bled.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Tellement réducteur qu'on ne peut qu'en rire ... Je crois qu'il faut créer une nouvelle branche : le Pro "Columbidae" ...



C'était volontairement réducteur. Et si ça te fait rire, c'est que le but premier est atteint.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Cite moi UNE boite qui bosserait sur un PC assemblé. Une vraie, hein. Pas un mec qui fait des films de mariage ou des flyers pour la fête de la saucisse de son bled.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h51 ----------
> 
> ...



Et les indépendants t'en fais quoi ? 99 % des pros en litérature (écrite comme dessinée) bossent à la maison, ou dans un atelier...Et tu sais quoi c'est des créatifs...

On ne se comprendra jamais, car toi tu ne semble connaitre que les entreprises...

Tu sais les Bande dessinée, Manga, les illustrateurs etc...c'est des vrais pros aussi tu sais... et souvent bien meilleur que certaines grosses entreprises  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------




Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était volontairement réducteur. Et si ça te fait rire, c'est que le but premier est atteint.



T'as pas compris que c'était ironique, pas drôle au sens propre du terme...?


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Et les indépendants t'en fais quoi ? 99 % des pros en litérature


C'est vrai que le pro en littérature il a vachement besoin d'un MacPro. 




sylvanhus a dit:


> (écrite comme dessinée) bossent à la maison, ou dans un atelier...Et tu sais quoi c'est des créatifs...



J'en connais. en indépendant ou en entreprise. Certains auront besoin d'un MacPro, d'autres, un Mini leur suffit (demande à JPTK...)



sylvanhus a dit:


> On ne se comprendra jamais, car toi tu ne semble connaitre que les entreprises...
> 
> Tu sais les Bande dessinée, Manga etc...c'est des vrais pros aussi tu sais...  :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h55 ----------



Je doute qu'un mec qui fait du manga ait besoin d'autant de puissance qu'un mec qui fait de la vidéo en HD ou en 4K et qui doit gérer plusieurs flux vidéo non compressés en simultané.
Clairement, là encore, l'iMac ou le MacMini suffisent largement avec leurs Core i7.
Quant au monde de l'entreprise, oui je connais. Pas forcément la "Grosse entreprise", comme tu dis. Simplement l'enreprise. Même si je suis indépendant maintenant. Et que je suis typiquement le genre d'indépendant (et nous sommes nombreux) à avoir besoin de machines de cette puissance qui tourne sous Os X.
Si d'autres veulent le faire sous Windows, grand bien leur fasse. 




sylvanhus a dit:


> T'as pas compris que c'était ironique, pas drôle au sens propre du terme...?



Je crois que tu n'as pas compris que tu es à côté de la plaque. Faut rajouter "Poüet Pouët" à la fin de la phrase pour que tu comprenne que l'ironie est aussi de l'humour ?


----------



## iakiak (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben justement si, ce ne sera que pour Pixar (je schématise)...
> 
> Si en 3D ( et encore pas toujours) ce sont plutôt les studios qui travaillent en équipe, pour le 2D,c'est bien plus souvent des indépendants, chez eux ou dans des ateliers collectifs...


Pas uniquement.
Il y a aussi énormément de structures avec des "techniciens" 2D (retouche photo, montage, exe print, etc...) qui utilisent des MacPro. Et là c'est tout en partage sur serveur.
Avec des techos qui passent d'une machine à l'autre tous les jours ou presque.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Et la il n'y a pas de partage, ni de besoin de partage...Donc les DD internes ont encore une sacré utilité de nos jours crois moi...


Dans ce genre de structure d'indépendants c'est sûr que le réseau est plus compliqué à administrer et souvent vu sans intérêt.
Mais le MacPro n'est pas non plus la machine toujours à privilégier. Surtout quand on travaille dans un espace partagé. Un MacBook Pro ou éventuellement un iMac 27" (ou un PC bien sûr !) seront plus adaptés dans ces espaces pas sédentaires...

Ou le nouveau Mac Tube !! Particulièrement adapté à ce genre de structures, non ?
On pourrait presque le ramener pour un workshop ou quand on change de place.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Chez moi (et mes confrères 2D) ,je n'ai pas forcément l'utilité d'un NAS, bien que confortable et simpliste une fois configuré et installé, le DD interne avec sauvegarde externes et scratch disque suffisent encore amplement...


Tant mieux pour toi ! Mais moi, indépendant aussi, j'ai au moins 3 machines de travail. Bah la sauvegarde réseau c'est une nécessité.
En plus ça "oblige" à protéger sa sauvegarde du risque de crâmage de bécane (et de tous les disques qu'il y a dedans). Je connais un gars qui a cramé sa tour avec les 20 To de rushs dedans parce qu'il avait la flemme de faire de la sauvegarde. Au moins le NAS oblige à ça.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Si l'interet du Mac mini, est son rapport qualité /prix abordable qui laisse le choix du compromis, pour une Machine a + de 2000 , la le compromis est plus difficile à accepter...


Je ne vois pas bien où ce MacPro fait dans le compromis ?
La puissance tu l'auras.
L'extensibilité tu l'auras.
Et en plus tu gagnes une bécane presque transportable, probablement silencieuse et peu energivore.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Encore une fois, le Mac Pro se destine clairement aux créatifs, et les artistes 2D sont extrêmement nombreux et sont souvent plus limités niveaux budget (les indépendants 99% des auteurs de Bd par exemple)
> 
> Donc non le Mac Pro ne fera pas l'unanimité...


Ah bah là dessus on est bien d'accord.
Le créatif indépendant, ou pire l'étudiant, au budget limité sera très certainement exclus.
Maintenant c'était strictement la même chose avec l'ancien Mac Pro ou les Power Mac.


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai que le pro en littérature il a vachement besoin d'un MacPro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu doutes ?

Ben en tant que auteur de Bd (dessin et couleur) je te confirme, qu'il est conseillé d'avoir un proc i5/i7  , un GPU avec 1Go de vram dédiée, avec mini 16 Go de ram voir plus...

Voila ce qui est tres bon pour un graphiste, dessinateur/coloriste,photographes utilisant du bi-écran ou travaillant sur cintiq...

Donc vu que tu ne semble pas  connaitre les besoins pour la 2D (pas grave chacun sa spécialité) évites de prendre les autres de haut,à croire mieux que eux, mêmes ce dont ils ont besoin...



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h21 ----------




iakiak a dit:


> Pas uniquement.
> Il y a aussi énormément de structures avec des "techniciens" 2D (retouche photo, montage, exe print, etc...) qui utilisent des MacPro. Et là c'est tout en partage sur serveur.
> Avec des techos qui passent d'une machine à l'autre tous les jours ou presque.
> 
> ...




l'extensibilité ?pour l'instant personne ne sait vraiment comment cela va fonctionner ni à quel prix ?

C'est déterminant pour un Pro...

Je te parle pas d'un étudiant pro fauché, je côtoie des pro de plus de 15 ans de métier, et je peux te dire qu'ils n'ont pas de vieilles machines ou des machines 1er prix pour étudiants...Comme tous les autres ils ont investis dans des machines relativements costauds, parfois évolutive pour certains, moins pour d'autres...

Mais va falloir arreter de croire qu'un Pro ne se renseigne pas sur le matos qu'il achète, au même titre qu'un Nadal ou autre, qui testent plusieurs raquettes et réglages avant de trouver la bonne...ils connaissent parfaitement le matériel qu'ils utilisent, ils ne servent pas du 1er matos venu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Tu doutes ?
> 
> Ben en tant que auteur de Bd (dessin et couleur) je te confirme, qu'il est conseillé d'avoir un proc i5/i7  , un GPU avec 1Go de vram dédiée, avec mini 16 Go de ram voir plus...
> 
> ...



Tu lis ce que les autres écrivent ou tu es tellement sûr de ta supériorité que tu réponds sans regarder ?

La config que tu décris c'est quoi ? Celle d'un MacMini ou d'un iMac.
C'est exactement ce que je viens de te dire dans mon post précédent et que d'autres avant moi t'ont déjà dit depuis 4 jours.

Entre temps, j'ai été lire quelques sujets auxquels tu as participé. On avait beau m'avoir prévenu, je ne pensais pas que c'était à ce point là (inutile de me répondre un truc du genre "moi aussi j'ai été lire ce que tu écris et blablabla")
On a eu quelques spécimens comme toi ici. On en aura d'autres encore...

Allez, amuse-toi bien


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu lis ce que les autres écrivent ou tu es tellement sûr de ta supériorité que tu réponds sans regarder ?
> 
> La config que tu décris c'est quoi ? Celle d'un MacMini ou d'un iMac.
> C'est exactement ce que je viens de te dire dans mon post précédent et que d'autres avant moi t'ont déjà dit depuis 4 jours.
> ...



Rassures toi le spécimen borné fan boy de surcroit ici c'est bien toi...

Depuis quand un Mac mini dispose d'un GPU à 1Go de Vram ? Idem sur le iMac ? Ah oui le modèle 27 à 2049 &#8364;...Qui de plus, sans SSD, et l'on va devoir rajouter de la ram etc...
Sans parler de la moyenne qualité de la dalle...

Je ne dis pas que 1Go est absolument indispensable, car on n'a pas attendu les GPU d'aujourd'hui pour faire du graphisme, mais les logiciels comme CS6 ont bien évolués et permet d'être plus productif et performant grâce à l'accélération GPU...

Dons si un Pro veut être au top de sa productivité et ne pas être bridé à l'avenir avec sa machine, il doit viser le mieux possible...

De plus si tu parles de JPTK, il te confirmera l'interet du Mini rien que pour le simple choix de l'écran  indispensable pour un Pro exigeant....

Si le Mini avait un vrai et bon GPU et la possibilité de mettre 32 Go de ram tu me verrais le conseiller a beaucoup de pros en recherchent de performance clairement !!!

Donc démontrer cela n'est pas une attitude supérieure ou autre, c'est juste une question de bon sens...

Toi tu sembles en manquer derrière ton fanatisme pour Apple...


----------



## iakiak (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> l'extensibilité ?pour l'instant personne ne sait vraiment comment cela va fonctionner ni à quel prix ?
> C'est déterminant pour un Pro...


Si on sait.
Avec du thunderbolt chaînable. Il y a 6 ports quand même.
Ca devrait plus que suffire pour tous les corps de métiers qui ont besoin de cartes dédiées très spécifiques.

Pour le prix ça c'est sûr. On ne sait pas.

Mais Apple a fait un choix ambitieux, comme toujours, celui de pousser le thunderbolt (qui végète encore).
Avec l'iMac 1 ils ont imposé l'USB (avec le succès qu'on connaît aujourd'hui). A l'époque c'était plus cher que du port série/parallèle/adb. 
Ils ont tentés aussi le Firewire. Bon là ça a capoté. 

Mais je crois au thunderbolt. Ca remplace de la connexion interne et externe avec des perspectives très intéressantes.
On plug le module dont on a besoin. On peut prêter ce module à son collègue quand on a pas besoin.
Niveau souplesse et évolutivité c'est prometteur.




sylvanhus a dit:


> Je te parle pas d'un étudiant pro fauché, je côtoie des pro de plus de 15 ans de métier, et je peux te dire qu'ils n'ont pas de vieilles machines ou des machines 1er prix pour étudiants...Comme tous les autres ils ont investis dans des machines relativements costauds, parfois évolutive pour certains, moins pour d'autres...
> 
> Mais va falloir arreter de croire qu'un Pro ne se renseigne pas sur le matos qu'il achète, au même titre qu'un Nadal ou autre, qui testent plusieurs raquettes et réglages avant de trouver la bonne...ils connaissent parfaitement le matériel qu'ils utilisent, ils ne servent pas du 1er matos venu...


J'ai jamais dit qu'un pro ne se renseignait pas sur le matos qu'il achète (quoique, dans les boites c'est souvent le responsable informatique qui décide malheureusement).
Mais la plupart des pros ne savent même pas ce qu'il y a dans leurs machines. Ni de quelle génération elle est.
"ouai j'ai un Mac Pro"..."ouai j'ai un iMac"... ça s'arrête souvent là. 

Ce qui compte pour le pro c'est avant tout que ça machine remplisse ses besoins.
Exactement ce que tu dis avec ton boulot. On t'as dit que tu avais besoin d'un i7, de 16Go de ram et d'un GPU avec 1Go de mémoire dédiée.
Avoue que toi qui t'intéresse aux moindres composants de ton PC ça fait un peu vague comme descriptif. Pourtant c'est déjà un descriptif super détaillé pour un pro lambda.

Ca m'arrive d'avoir des pros qui me demandent conseil pour un achat informatique.
En général le brief c'est ça : "bon je veux changer de bécane tu me conseille quoi ?"
Après vient seulement les infos sur le budget et les softs qui doivent tourner.
Mais jamais ou alors c'est exceptionnel on va me parler de i5 ou 7 de bicore ou de quadcore ou de Xeon ou de quantité de ram ou de vitesse de disque dur.

Je suis certain que l'immense majorité des pros veulent juste savoir si leur soft va bien tourner sur leur bécane. Mac Pro ou MacBoook Air, HPZ820 ou ultrabook...


----------



## sylvanhus (15 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Si on sait.
> Avec du thunderbolt chaînable. Il y a 6 ports quand même.
> Ca devrait plus que suffire pour tous les corps de métiers qui ont besoin de cartes dédiées très spécifiques.
> 
> ...




Je vais te dire si le prochain Mac Pro est proposé sur le 1er modèle dans les 1500/1800 &#8364;, je le trouverais "correct", vu son évolutivité réduite...Alors oui ya thunderblot, mais tu crois qu'un pro va envahir son bureau (déja surcharger, de crayon, papier, tablette graphique, DD externe etc...) avec des boitier externes thunderbolt ...?

C'est toujours pareil, certains ne seront pas dérangés, d'autre oui...

Mais ce serait correct pour les 1500/1800 demandées, vu la contrainte du tout en externe...

Mais bon faut pas trop rêver...

Et ça me gonfle de devoir se farcir de la Ram ECC et du Xeon etc...

Les autres Mac comme le macbook pro prouvent qu'il ne faut pas forcément de la ram ECC pour travailler...

On devrait avoir le choix sur le Mac Pro également vu la tournure du bordel...


----------



## hmmmr (15 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je vais te dire si le prochain Mac Pro est proposé sur le 1er modèle dans les 1500/1800 &#8364;, je le trouverais "correct", vu son évolutivité réduite...Alors oui ya thunderblot, mais tu crois qu'un pro va envahir son bureau (déja surcharger, de crayon, papier, tablette graphique, DD externe etc...) avec des boitier externes thunderbolt ...?
> 
> C'est toujours pareil, certains ne seront pas dérangés, d'autre oui...
> 
> ...



Tu te rends quand meme bien compte que, meme si apple n'achetera pas ses composants au detail et le prix des GPU, CPU, SSD ne seront pas ceux du public, la machine en elle meme vaut plus que ca ?

Anyway..
Par contre, Sondage : Qui a ajouté une carte d'extension dans son mac pro ici ?

Je me demande parce que des 8 ou 10 mac pro autour de moi, aucun n'a été modifié (Si ce n'est la ram ou le disque dur (pas sur) pour les plus téméraires)

Les cameras modernes proposent des flux directement lisibles ou presque (alexa, phantom, red, blackmagic, ...), les labo de scan fournissent des dpx, etc etc

Certes je suis du coté vfx de la chose, j'imagine qu'en reportage ou autre les besoins sont différents, mais quand bien meme, Matrox ou BM proposent des interfaces thunderbolt. et de meme pour protools.
Alors au pire quoi ? 1 boitier externe ? Dure la vie. 

Bref, on est loin de la pieuvre que tout le monde décrie..

Pour les disques dur, je ne comprend pas comment on peut dormir tranquille sans Nas/Raid en double backup. Tout depend du type de projets sur lesquels on bosse je comprend bien mais quand meme.. ce n'est pas le prix que ca coute..


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (15 Juin 2013)

Pour moi, l'avantage d'une machine pro, c'est bien entendu la puissance mais également le fait de pouvoir changer un DD moi-même quand ce dernier tombe en rade _(c'est du consommable, hein !)_, de pouvoir changer une carte graphique moi même quand elle foire _(j'en ai plusieurs expériences à mon actif)_ et non pas *d'avoir à envoyer ma machine en réparation*. C'est mignon qu'on nous laisse toucher à la RAM mais c'est aussi vraiment le minimum et largement insuffisant.

Installé sur un continent où Apple n'est pas encore présent, pouvoir intervenir moi-même sur ma machine est un avantage incontestable. Une machine qui part en SAV c'est plusieurs semaines, voire plusieurs mois de blocage. Que le MacPro ait la forme d'un cylindre, j'en ai franchement rien à battre si ce n'est que cette miniaturisation m'est néfaste et n'apporte absolument rien en terme d'efficacité, d'ergonomie ou de puissance. C'est à partir de ce constat que me vienne des doutes.

Pourquoi s'évertuer à vouloir faire des formes bizarres de plus en plus compactes alors que cela se fait au détriment de l'ergonomie du travail ? Je peux encore l'admettre dans le cadre des machines tout public car le bobo est sensible à l'esthétique de sa machine. Mais pour une machine Pro, à puissance égale, vous ne préférez pas avoir accès, vous, aux différents composants ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

Ce qui me fait sourire au final, en prenant un peu de recul sur vos témoignages, c'est qu'on a l'impression à vous lire que le pro est une seule et même personne, alors qu'il a de multiples profils et besoins, qu'un seul constructeur ne pourra pas satisfaire.

Oui le mac pro ne répond pas aux besoins de Sylvanhus, oui ça va devenir compliqué pour GraphicDesign qui vit sur un continent qu'apple n'a pas sur sa mappemonde commerciale, oui il répondra probablement très bien aux besoins d'autres.

Je me suis énormément pris la tête avec Sylvanhus pour diverses raisons, mais oui apple effectivement ne propose pas une machine qui peut correspondre à son profil, c'est à dire un créatif qui a besoin d'une certaine puissance, un indépendant qui a un budget raisonnable et qui souhaite pouvoir faire évoluer sa machine. Il avait si j'ai bonne mémoire un imac quad core i5, avec 16 go de ram, 512 mo de vram et ça ne suffisait pas pour son boulot de coloriste. J'avoue avoir été le 1er surpris, je ne pensais pas que ça pouvait demander autant de ressources, mais oui avec photoshop CS6, plusieurs calques à 600 dpi, on a vite fait du coup de saturer la ram et de faire plier les genoux au processeur. Du coup il aurait fallu qu'il passe sur un imac 27, le GPU du mini n'étant pas suffisamment puissant pour son usage apparemment, mais là effectivement il faut débourser 2049 &#8364; pour avoir certes un bel ordi, mais figé au niveau matériel, hormis la ram, pas de possibilité de faire évoluer la partie graphique à l'avenir. Si par exemple photoshop dans 3 ans, nécessite une partie GPU encore plus puissante, pas moyen de faire quoi que soit, obligé de rester à la CS6. De plus l'écran est imposé, même si la dalle des imac est de très bonne facture maintenant il me semble. Après perso je déteste les tout en un, tu augmentes de risque par 2 d'avoir des emmerdes, un soucis avec l'écran et c'est le mac qui devient inutilisable et vis et versa. 

Alors oui dans certains cas, vaut mieux se tourner vers un PC sous seven, si l'OS ne vous files pas des boutons comme à moi. Cette version à beau être stable, la logique windoz, l'interface, je peux pas.

Donc voilà, juste pour dire que cette discussion est un peu ridicule, vous essayez de vous convaincre les uns et les autres alors que vous n'avez pas les mêmes besoins, budgets, boulots, etc.

Même si le mac pro va être dispo en plusieurs configuration, avec un prix de départ d 'environ 2500 &#8364;, il faudrait qu'apple propose un mini avec une vraie carte graphique car même si moi je n'en ai pas l'utilité, on voit très bien que pour certaines tâches, le HD4000 est complètement largué. Cependant, le HD5000 devrait bien changer la donne puisqu'il propose jusqu'à 1 go de vram en mémoire partagée, malgré tout le mini mériterait largement d'être proposé dans une version haut de gamme avec un GPU plus puissant, je ne comprends pas cette obstination qu'à apple à vouloir castrer ses machines. Le mac mini ne représente que 5 % des utilisateurs selon le dernier sondage de macg, soit 1 % de moins que le macpro, apple ne prendrait pas de gros risques à faire passer le mini à 10 %.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Donc voilà, juste pour dire que cette discussion est un peu ridicule, vous essayez de vous convaincre les uns et les autres alors que vous n'avez pas les mêmes besoins, budgets, boulots, etc.



Non, moi je dis juste que si mettre la machin dans un mini-suppositoire et ainsi perdre l'accès aux entrailles, perdre la liberté de la faire évoluer selon mes choix, _(bref, perdre des libertés qui me semblent importantes)_, ne plus pouvoir utiliser mes cartes PCI dorénavant bonnes à jeter, devenir dépendant du SAV pour la moindre panne en plus de tous les bridages hard et soft que pour le moment, nous ignorons ... C'est beaucoup pour avoir un ordi que les bobos pourront se mettre, sans douleur ! _(Passe-moi le beurre)_

Le dernier MacPro de l'histoire, avant celui-ci, n'a sur le plan de l'ergonomie aucune commune mesure avec le suppositoire. Je pense qu'un usage pro se distingue moins par le design de la machine que par les avantages, l'ergonomie et la puissance qu'il offre sur une machine bridée grand-public. J'ai des cartes PCI que j'ai payé plus de 2000 euros _(Matrox, etc.)_ devenues inutiles.

Et offrir son derrière comme tu le fais sans mots dire _(maudire)_ au divin suppositoire me semble bien plus ridicule. Nous déboursons sans arrêt, nous liquidons du matériels fonctionnels mais volontairement obsolètes. Si le seul argument d'une machine Pro repose désormais sur sa puissance, ce ne sont certainement plus les mêmes pros dont nous parlons ici.


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Et offrir son derrière comme tu le fais sans mots dire _(maudire)_ au divin suppositoire me semble bien plus ridicule.



Mais je ne fais rien du tout moi mon garçon hein, ce n'est certainement pas moi qui vais acheter ce mac pro  Je tourne avec un mac qui est dans sa 7e année et j'ai tout changé dedans avec mes petites mimines, alors on ne peut pas trop dire avec les 7,50 &#8364; par mois que m'a coûté ce mac (avec les upgrades matérielles), que je sois un adepte de la sodomie.

Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ce mac pro serait plus dépendant du SAV que l'ancien (Où as-tu vu qu'on avait plus accès aux entrailles ?) , les composants semblent être accessibles et se changeront de la même façon, et puis tant qu'il est sous garantie, on a aucun intérêt à le faire soi même.

Les cartes PCI, c'est un vrai problème oui. Moi je ne suis pas là pour me faire le défenseur d'apple une fois de plus, je crois que tu as lu ce que tu voulais lire.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Je suis certain que l'immense majorité des pros veulent juste savoir si leur soft va bien tourner sur leur bécane. Mac Pro ou MacBoook Air, HPZ820 ou ultrabook...



C'est tout simplement ce qu'on appelle la définition ou l'expression des besoins.
Pas toujours bien définis ou exprimés les besoins


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Mais je ne fais rien du tout moi mon garçon hein, ce n'est certainement pas moi qui vais acheter ce mac pro  Je tourne avec un mac qui est dans sa 7e année et j'ai tout changé dedans avec mes petites mimines, alors on ne peut pas trop dire avec les 7,50  par mois que m'a coûté ce mac (avec les upgrades matérielles), que je sois un adepte de la sodomie.



Nous avons déjà parlé tantôt de cela. Je ne considère pas vraiment ergonomique de devoir utiliser une truelle de plâtrier pour ouvrir ma machine. Changer ma carte graphique sur mon MacPro me prend une minute, sur mon mini, il me faudrait déjà une demi journée rien que pour en situer l'emplacement et comprendre comment y accéder. Et si cette possibilité de changement est prévu en usage normal sur mon MacPro, il ne l'est absolument pas sur mon mini. Tout le reste n'est que blabla !



> Sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ce mac pro serait plus dépendant du SAV que l'ancien (Où as-tu vu qu'on avait plus accès aux entrailles ?) , les composants semblent être accessibles et se changeront de la même façon, et puis tant qu'il est sous garantie, on a aucun intérêt à le faire soi même.



Cette compacité a forcément un prix tout en apportant rien de vital, il serait naïf d'imaginer le contraire. Si tu es à l'aise pour bidouiller ton mini, sois en heureux mais de là à considérer ce comportement comme standard !



> Les cartes PCI, c'est un vrai problème oui. Moi je ne suis pas là pour me faire le défenseur d'apple une fois de plus, je crois que tu as lu ce que tu voulais lire.



J'ai simplement plusieurs milliers d'euros qui ne pourront plus servir sur ce nouveau Mac alors que ce matos fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai même encore un appareil photo à balayage de marque Agfa _(StudioCam)_ qui vaut 15 000 euros à lui tout seul et qui se connecte à une carte PCI. Bref, mon armoire déjà pleine de raccords, de scanners et d'autres trucs en parfait état de fonctionnement commence à ne plus suffire. Si je suis seul à voir là un problème, autant que je la ferme, le combat étant perdu d'avance. Je ne recense aucune autre activité dans ma vie qui provoque un tel gâchis. Maintenant si cela ne veut rien dire pour toi ... Allez, bon week end !


----------



## JPTK (15 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Nous avons déjà parlé tantôt de cela. Je ne considère pas vraiment ergonomique de devoir utiliser une truelle de plâtrier pour ouvrir ma machine. Changer ma carte graphique sur mon MacPro me prend une minute, sur mon mini, il me faudrait déjà une demi journée rien que pour en situer l'emplacement et comprendre comment y accéder. Et si cette possibilité de changement est prévu en usage normal sur mon MacPro, il ne l'est absolument pas sur mon mini. Tout le reste n'est que blabla !



Pas dit le contraire, de toute façon la CG ne se change pas sur un mini, on pouvait changer le processeur sur le mien mais ce n'est plus possible sur les nouveaux.





GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Cette compacité a forcément un prix tout en apportant rien de vital, il serait naïf d'imaginer le contraire. Si tu es à l'aise pour bidouiller ton mini, sois en heureux mais de là à considérer ce comportement comme standard !



Pas dit le contraire non plus. Pour moi comme pour d'autres, la compacité du mini est un avantage car elle permet de le trimballer facilement pour aller bosser chez un collègue et autre, une espèce d'hybride entre le portable et la tour, dans ce cas elle ne sert donc pas à rien et oui je trouve super facile de démonter le mini, pas autant qu'un mac pro évidemment et cet avantage est indéniable.



GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> J'ai simplement plusieurs milliers d'euros qui ne pourront plus servir sur ce nouveau Mac alors que ce matos fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai même encore un appareil photo à balayage de marque Agfa _(StudioCam)_ qui vaut 15 000 euros à lui tout seul et qui se connecte à une carte PCI. Bref, mon armoire déjà pleine de raccords, de scanners et d'autres trucs en parfait état de fonctionnement commence à ne plus suffire. Si je suis seul à voir là un problème, autant que je la ferme, le combat étant perdu d'avance. Je ne recense aucune autre activité dans ma vie qui provoque un tel gâchis. Maintenant si cela ne veut rien dire pour toi ... Allez, bon week end !



Pas dit le contraire. T'es toujours aussi chiant en tout cas, comme d'hab je suis d'accord avec toi et tu trouves encore le moyen de penser que je tiens un discours pro apple ou pro gâchis alors que moi je suis plutôt un geek décroissant.
Après, c'est toujours pareil, on ne peut pas non plus vouloir que les standards d'il y a 15 ans soient toujours fonctionnels et supportés, ou alors il faut rester avec les ordis qui allaient avec et se démerder comme ça... travailler à l'allure de l'époque aussi pourquoi pas, du délire quoi, ça me rappelle quand fallait attendre 30 minutes pour faire des opérations en imprimerie qui prennent aujourd'hui quelques dizaines de secondes. 

L'informatique et la technologie gaspillent énormément, il y a une grosse part de progrès et aussi une part de foutage de gueule et de course à l'inutile. Le mieux qu'on puisse faire c'est de repousser le plus possible l'obsolescence, mais va dire à quelqu'un qui travaille en production, qui a besoin de bcp de puissance, que ce n'est pas intéressant pour lui de gagner 1h sur 12h de calculs, et il va te rire au nez.

En tout cas une fois de plus, je pense qu'il serait important que tout le monde regarde un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez, de sa situation perso, de ses besoins et qu'il considère et respecte les besoins de tout le monde.

Maintenant si ça te fait tellement chier tout ça, et je le comprends tout à fait au vu du gaspillage que ça représente, bah change de boulot ! :rateau:


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (15 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Maintenant si ça te fait tellement chier tout ça, et je le comprends tout à fait au vu du gaspillage que ça représente, bah change de boulot ! :rateau:



Bah, jusqu'à présent je m'en sors pas trop mal, PowerMac G5 + G4, Adobe Cs2, scanner SCSI ... le mini me servant essentiellement pour le web. Je ne suis pas à la pointe de la technologie mais comme j'aime à le dire souvent, je gagne parfaitement bien ma vie. C'est juste quand j'anticipe sur mon avenir que je serre un peu les dents ... et les fesses depuis peu 

_Mais qui n'est pas flippé à l'heure actuelle, hein ?_

Allez, bon week end à toi


----------



## iakiak (15 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Non, moi je dis juste que si mettre la machin dans un mini-suppositoire et ainsi perdre l'accès aux entrailles, perdre la liberté de la faire évoluer selon mes choix, _(bref, perdre des libertés qui me semblent importantes)_, ne plus pouvoir utiliser mes cartes PCI dorénavant bonnes à jeter, devenir dépendant du SAV pour la moindre panne en plus de tous les bridages hard et soft que pour le moment, nous ignorons ... C'est beaucoup pour avoir un ordi que les bobos pourront se mettre, sans douleur ! _(Passe-moi le beurre)_
> 
> Le dernier MacPro de l'histoire, avant celui-ci, n'a sur le plan de l'ergonomie aucune commune mesure avec le suppositoire. Je pense qu'un usage pro se distingue moins par le design de la machine que par les avantages, l'ergonomie et la puissance qu'il offre sur une machine bridée grand-public. J'ai des cartes PCI que j'ai payé plus de 2000 euros _(Matrox, etc.)_ devenues inutiles.
> 
> Et offrir son derrière comme tu le fais sans mots dire _(maudire)_ au divin suppositoire me semble bien plus ridicule. Nous déboursons sans arrêt, nous liquidons du matériels fonctionnels mais volontairement obsolètes. Si le seul argument d'une machine Pro repose désormais sur sa puissance, ce ne sont certainement plus les mêmes pros dont nous parlons ici.



C'est bien beau de nous parler à longueur de post de tes envies ou besoins avec tes fesses.

Mais tu n'as justement rien compris à ce qu'était ce MacPro. Et dire que c'est une machine pour bobo américain ou européen ne rend pas ton argumentaire plus intéressant.

Ce MacTube, qu'on est obligé de mettre nulle part, est juste un Mini Super + que tu associes à des boîtiers externes (ou pas) qui pourront recevoir tous tes périphériques internes actuels (PCI, DD,...).
Et qu'est-ce que vient faire le SAV la dedans ?
Au contraire tu ne renvoies que ton Tube et le reste reste au bureau.
Pas de risque de te faire piquer ta carte PCI payée une fortune par un réparateur....
Et mieux, si tu as un revendeur normal, il te prêtera un Tube ou un Mini sur lesquels tu pourras brancher tout ton super matos et ainsi conserver ton précieux flux de production.

Désolé mais pour moi cette machine à bobo est probablement un outil génial pour les petites structures ou les indépendants. Car il est justement remplaçable facilement. C'est juste un boîtier parmis d'autres dans toute chaîne de prod.
Alors que ton gros MacPro avec tout dedans bah... Tu pries juste pour qu'il ne tombe pas en panne. Une alim, une carte-mère et ta prod' est complètement bloquée.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (16 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> C'est bien beau de nous parler à longueur de post de tes envies ou besoins avec tes fesses.



Tu n'es pas insensible à mes arguments et je t'en remercie. ^^



> Mais tu n'as justement rien compris à ce qu'était ce MacPro. Et dire que c'est une machine pour bobo américain ou européen ne rend pas ton argumentaire plus intéressant.



Je ne cherche pas à rendre mon argumentaire spécialement intéressant mais tout juste à témoigner de mon approche en tant qu'utilisateur. Dans ce but, je dispose donc de ma propre expérience utilisateur et je persiste à penser et donc à dire que je ne vois strictement aucun avantage à la physionomie oblongue et compacte de cette nouvelle machine, bien au contraire. Et nous verrons bien à l'usage et cela rapidement je pense, si cette compacité est vraiment productive ou non. 

Niveau obsolescence préméditée, on peut déjà dire que c'est une grande réussite.
Peut être as-tu raison et que nos PCI seront récupérables. Mais attention ! Quel sera le prix de ces extensions ? Seront-elles compatibles avec le matériel existant ? Quel est l'avantage d'une machine compacte si c'est ensuite pour avoir à racheter des extensions qui étaient tantôt présentes dans la machine et comprises dans le prix ? Je trouve cela burlesque. 

Apple nous a sorti le grand argumentaire de l'immatériel pour se justifier de l'absence de lecteur/graveur de DVD sur ses machines, étrangement, de plus en plus de personnes s'adressent aux forums afin de se faire indiquer de bonnes marques de graveurs externes. 
Alors je n'ai peut être pas tout compris mais suffisamment pour savoir quand et où on nous prend pour des gogos. Non seulement on paye plus cher une machine mais en supplément, il faut racheter des équipements qui tantôt étaient compris dans la machine et dans le prix. Le syndrome de Stockholm vis-à-vis du marketing, si, ça existe, la preuve 

Enfin, là où je te rejoins, c'est que je comprenais effectivement bien mieux ce qu'étaient les MacPro de la génération précédente en comparaison avec les autres machines, plus figées, de la gamme grand public d'alors. L'usage pro ne reposait pas uniquement sur la puissance de la machine mais bien et surtout sur la configuration variable qu'elle offrait. Entre un vidéaste, un musicien et un graphiste 3D, la configuration pouvait alors librement s'adapter en fonction de la spécificité.

Mais je ne perds pas espoir d'avoir à revoir un jour mon positionnement, qui sait.
Attendons d'en savoir plus !
L'objectif d'Apple n'est peut être pas, comme je le pense souvent, d'augmenter froidement ses gains pour plaire à ses actionnaires. Peut être est-ce là, avec cette machine, le retour de l'intelligence consciencieuse d'alors.


----------



## iakiak (16 Juin 2013)

La nuit semble s'être bien passé ?
Tu nous reviens plein de sagesse. Sans doute bien reposé ? A moins que ce soit d'avoir pu assouvir tes besoins ?

En tout cas je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Apple va nous proposer une machine très restrictive (4 ports Ram, aucune baie pour DD, plus de lecteur optique, une connectique limitée au Thunderbolt et à un peu d'USB,...). Tout ça pour un prix d'entrée probablement pas moins cher que le Mac Pro actuel.

Ça va clairement demander en plus de s'adapter, pour ceux qui en voudront un très vite.

Bon concernant les boîtiers externes Thunderbolt pour baies PCI ça existe déjà. Faut espérer que ce MacPro Tube permette que la concurrence se développe et que les prix baisses ?
Idem pour les câbles Thunderbolt...
Mais ranger tout ça dans une armoire c'est séduisant. Ça laisse de la place sous le bureau, ça simplifie l'entretien / nettoyage / ...

A mon avis il est maintenant temps d'attendre de voir ce que sera l'éco-système  de ce Mac Tube quand il sortira.
C'est quand même une des premières fois qu'Apple présente une machine autant avant sa sortie... Probablement pour susciter l'envie des développeurs et des accessoiristes de développer autour du Tube...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> En tout cas je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Apple va nous proposer une machine très restrictive (4 ports Ram, aucune baie pour DD, plus de lecteur optique, une connectique limitée au Thunderbolt et à un peu d'USB,...). Tout ça pour un prix d'entrée probablement pas moins cher que le Mac Pro actuel.


Avec 6 ports TB et au minimum 1 To de SSD, c'est pas rien


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Avec 6 ports TB et au minimum 1 To de SSD, c'est pas rien



Faudra voir le prix de la machine ... reste que le noir ne me plait pas


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> C'est quand même une des premières fois qu'Apple présente une machine autant avant sa sortie... Probablement pour susciter l'envie des développeurs et des accessoiristes de développer autour du Tube...



Et moi qui croyais que c'était pour nous filer l'eau à la bouche vu sa forme canette de soda !?


----------



## MarcMame (16 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Bon concernant les boîtiers externes Thunderbolt pour baies PCI ça existe déjà.


Exact mais ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que la compatibilité est assurée à 100%.
Il existe de nombreux retours négatifs sur l'usage de ces boitiers avec certaines cartes PCIe qui ne fonctionnent tout simplement pas. Je pense en particulier au Protools HD.
Alors aujourd'hui et en attendant que les constructeurs ne se décident à abandonner les cartes PCIe pour les intégrer dans des boitiers externes Thunderbolt, la solution concrètement c'est quoi ?

C'est un peu le syndrome de la voiture électrique : si je n'ai pas de possibilité de recharger ma voiture sur mon parcours, à quoi bon investir dans cette voiture ?
Heureusement, aujourd'hui personne ne m'impose d'acheter de l'électrique, il existe une alternative. Alternative que Apple ne propose plus.


----------



## iakiak (16 Juin 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Exact mais ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que la compatibilité est assurée à 100%.
> Il existe de nombreux retours négatifs sur l'usage de ces boitiers avec certaines cartes PCIe qui ne fonctionnent tout simplement pas. Je pense en particulier au Protools HD.
> *Alors aujourd'hui et en attendant que les constructeurs ne se décident à abandonner les cartes PCIe pour les intégrer dans des boitiers externes Thunderbolt, la solution concrètement c'est quoi ?*
> 
> ...


Message plein de bon sens.


Déjà il va falloir attendre que ce Mac sorte. Dans 6 mois ?
Après on peut pas trop comparer le marché actuel avec ce Mac Pro qui va nécessairement booster le marché du thunderbolt. Cette bécane ne donne juste aucune alternative.
Et rien ne dit qu'Apple va pas proposer le module thunderbolt qui va bien pour accompagner ce Mac Tube.

La différence avec l'auto électrique est quand même assez évident.
Apple fait la voiture, mais aussi la route, les pompes à essence (ou centrales nucléaires), et bien sûr les péages.


Peut-être pour ça que c'est le seul constructeur informatique qui peut proposer la rupture avec l'existant ?

Ca passe ou ça casse, mais ils ne laissent pas tellement le choix.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2013)

Je trouve l'ensemble de cette discussion très intéressante et, comme je suis une brêle en technique, j'apprends beaucoup à vous lire ! Merci !

Pour l'usage ultra-basique que j'ai d'un ordinateur - un petit coup de web par ci par là, mon PC banking (du moins quand j'ai des "sous" dessus !:rateau, un peu de photos, un peu de musique - n'importe quel Mac ou n'importe quel PC, même netbook, me suffirait !

Tout ce que je demande, c'est d'éviter de me prendre la tête avec des problèmes purement techniques ... il doit démarrer, faire ce que je lui demande (peu !), être intuitif et fiable et s'éteindre correctement ! Si en plus, il est beau, c'est la cerise sur le gâteau !

Je suis donc à des années lumière de vos besoins, qu'ils soient pros ou non !

Mon iMac 24" mid-2007 sous ML remplit toutes ces conditions et j'ai chaque fois un immense plaisir à l'utiliser en toutes circonstances !

Bien entendu, et comme chacun d'entre nous, j'ai des rêves un peu insensés, et un de ces rêves était de posséder un Mac Pro (l'ancien, en alu !) rien que pour sa gueule, son design et son agencement intérieur - vous aurez compris que l'aspect technique, je m'en fiche un peu et tant pis si je l'utilisais à 1% de ses capacités - c'est uniquement une affaire de "goût personnel" !

J'avoue que si j'en avais eu les moyens, il y en a un qui trônerait sur mon bureau, même si un pote n'arrêtait pas de me répéter que "ce serait donner des truffes à un cochon" ! (le con !):rateau:

En découvrant le nouveau Mac Pro, mon rêve s'est envolé ... ce cylindre noir ne me plaît pas ... et même s'il est technologiquement au top, "l'objet" ne m'attire pas et me semble angoissant !:rateau:

Comme disait Albert plus haut : "le noir ne me plait pas !" ... question de goût ou de génération il me semble !

Je suis un peu "honteux" de ne pas pouvoir participer à vos discussions techniques très intéressantes en m'attachant seulement au design de l'objet ... mais l'envie que j'ai d'utiliser un objet quel qu'il soit, et particulièrement un ordinateur, commence par le plaisir des yeux !


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

Je ne trouve pas que ce soit très technique ... allez parcourir les forums PC, c'est autre chose ...

Sinon effectivement, on est nombreux à avoir espérer une machine plus ouverte avec des composant sur de vraies cartes d'extensions et une ou deux baies de stockage ...

Même si c'est bien fini comme un MacBook Pro Rétina, ça m'inspire exactement la même chose que ce fameux MBPR : le terme Pro est totalement usurpé. Il n'y a strictement rien de professionnel dans tout ce matos. Pro veut simplement dire *luxe* avec le tarif qui va bien avec ... Je suis de moins en moins étonné qu'Apple passe pour une marque de bobo de nos jours vu ce qu'ils font ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2013)

> En découvrant le nouveau Mac Pro, mon rêve s'est envolé ... *ce cylindre noir ne me plaît pas* ... et même s'il est technologiquement au *top*, "l'objet" ne m'attire pas et me semble angoissant !


 J'ai comme l'impression que le Mac mini va faire de plus en plus d'adeptes. Pour traiter des photos, lire des mails, faire ses comptes, naviguer sur le net, cette petite machine à tout pour plaire. 

Au top, peut-être, mais bon bobo ou pas, on peut faire pareil avec moins de bling bling.


----------



## iakiak (17 Juin 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas que ce soit très technique ... allez parcourir les forums PC, c'est autre chose ...
> 
> Sinon effectivement, on est nombreux à avoir espérer une machine plus ouverte avec des composant sur de vraies cartes d'extensions et une ou deux baies de stockage ...
> 
> Même si c'est bien fini comme un MacBook Pro Rétina, ça m'inspire exactement la même chose que ce fameux MBPR : le terme Pro est totalement usurpé. Il n'y a strictement rien de professionnel dans tout ce matos. Pro veut simplement dire *luxe* avec le tarif qui va bien avec ... Je suis de moins en moins étonné qu'Apple passe pour une marque de bobo de nos jours vu ce qu'ils font ...



C'est quoi qui ferait Pro pour toi ?
Un ordinateur quantique ?
Une armoire-serveur avec 40 racks ?

En 2013 on peut être un pro et bosser avec un MacBook Air sans problème.
Ca dépend de ce qu'on appelle Pro... et de son usage.

Est-ce qu'une machine Pro c'est nécessairement une bécane de 24 cores avec des dizaines d'extensions internes ?


----------



## Maxoubx (17 Juin 2013)

pour moi pro c'est d'avoir son ordinateur comme outils de travail principal ! Que sans lui sa productivité est réduite a 0 !

Donc il y a des "pro" mais qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance, juste une machine stable ! et répondant au besoin.

Le mac pro s'adresse a ceux qui ont besoin de puissance ! certe sans évolutions mais je pense que Apple a prévu son truc ! car si ils travaillent avec Pixar ! je pense c'est que derrière ça va suivre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Un ordinateur quantique ?



Enfin ! ... ça je sais ce que c'est ! ... le vieux curé de mon patelin en a un pour les partitions de la chorale !


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Juin 2013)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> pour moi pro c'est d'avoir son ordinateur comme outils de travail principal ! Que sans lui sa productivité est réduite a 0 !
> 
> Donc il y a des "pro" mais qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance, juste une machine stable ! et répondant au besoin.
> 
> Le mac pro s'adresse a ceux qui ont besoin de puissance ! certe sans évolutions mais je pense que Apple a prévu son truc ! car si ils travaillent avec Pixar ! je pense c'est que derrière ça va suivre



Ben pour les pros qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance , il y a le Mini...

Donc le terme pro est pour les demandeurs de puissance mais aussi d'évolutivité...

Car changer sa machine tous les 2 ans c'est bien beau, mais on fait comment si on veut garder son Snow léopard (et c'est légitime) par exemple aujourd'hui ?

Idem changer de machine, dit refaire son installation logiciel, car ok y a time Machine, mais dans ce cas il faut penser à transferer des données etc...Sinon y a le Nas, mais le Nas est différent de time machine, donc il faut prévoir et donc passer un peu de temps a réinstaller sa machine...

Et si un pro enchaîne les travaux, c'est pas des plus agréables et des plus simples...et c'est une perte de temps...

La chose était bien meilleure avec les extensions du précédent Mac Pro, car pas besoin de toucher à son installation logiciel...

Et ça peu y pensent...


----------



## iakiak (17 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben pour les pros qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance , il y a le Mini...
> 
> Donc le terme pro est pour les demandeurs de puissance mais aussi d'évolutivité...
> 
> Car changer sa machine tous les 2 ans c'est bien beau, mais on fait comment si on veut garder son Snow léopard (et c'est légitime) par exemple aujourd'hui ?


Quel intérêt de rester sous Snow Leopard si on a une machine plus puissante ?
Autant je veux bien comprendre qu'on souhaite rester sur 10.6 avec une machine un peu vieille, autant avec une nouvelle bécane je suis pas trop convaincu.
On ne profitera pas de Maverick qui semble (ENFIN !!!) apporter de la nouveauté au niveau des pilotes (OpenGL, OpenCL,...) de la gestion de la mémoire et du CPU.
Si les softs de productions ont besoin de ces nouveautés pour être performante alors il faudra passer à 10.9.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Idem changer de machine, dit refaire son installation logiciel, car ok y a time Machine, mais dans ce cas il faut penser à transferer des données etc...Sinon y a le Nas, mais le Nas est différent de time machine, donc il faut prévoir et donc passer un peu de temps a réinstaller sa machine...
> 
> Et si un pro enchaîne les travaux, c'est pas des plus agréables et des plus simples...et c'est une perte de temps...


Euh... y a un outil qui existe quand tu branches ta nouvelle machine pour récupérer tout ce qui t'intéresse (comptes, softs,...). C'est plutôt très efficace.

Ca s'appelle Assistant Migration


sylvanhus a dit:


> La chose était bien meilleure avec les extensions du précédent Mac Pro, car pas besoin de toucher à son installation logiciel...
> 
> Et ça peu y pensent...


Mouerf.... enfin bon... la ram à 667Mhz (Mac Pro 1.1), le socket proc' qui change, pas de Thunderbolt...
Y a un moment faut bien changer de bécane.

Bien sûr je peux comprendre qu'on garde une machine 5-6-7 ans et la faire évoluer.
Mais à un moment ou à un autre c'est plus tenable.

On peut être adepte de l'évolutif comme toi.
Moi je suis plutôt partisan du recyclage/revente.


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Quel intérêt de rester sous Snow Leopard si on a une machine plus puissante ?
> Autant je veux bien comprendre qu'on souhaite rester sur 10.6 avec une machine un peu vieille, autant avec une nouvelle bécane je suis pas trop convaincu.



Tu oublies qu'Apple fait tout pour que les OS ne soient pas rétro-compatible avec tes applis et que tu ais à tout racheter ... mais c'est vrai que c'est tellement mineur comme raison ...


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (17 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Euh... y a un outil qui existe quand tu branches ta nouvelle machine pour récupérer tout ce qui t'intéresse (comptes, softs,...). C'est plutôt très efficace.
> 
> Ca s'appelle Assistant Migration



Le super outil pro, dommage pour moi, j'ai jamais osé m'en servir et tout faire à la main.
Je commence à comprendre pourquoi je suis aussi psycho-rigide.
C'est un peu comme le livre des polices que je trouve court sur pattes, avec mes 1 500 fontes _(PAO)_, je préfère utiliser un truc du genre *FontExplorer* de Linotype.

D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours recommandé une clean-install dans le cas d'un changement de système que le procédé de mise à jour préconisé par Apple. Put.. de phobie, quand elle te tient ! ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Tu oublies qu'Apple fait tout pour que les OS ne soient pas rétro-compatible avec tes applis et que tu ais à tout racheter ... mais c'est vrai que c'est tellement mineur comme raison ...



Je pense que notre ami n'a juste que ces navigateurs à changer quand il change de bécane, ça lui confère une espèce de légèreté, d'insouciance ... _C'est beau, on dirait un papillon_


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Ben pour les pros qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance , il y a le Mini...



Tu dis encore tout le contraire de tes derniers posts

Vu ton environnement de travail et la somme d'argent engagé, Cintiq 21, CS6 et j'en passe, pourquoi as-tu fais l'impasse sur un macpro 2010 ou un imac 2012 pour ta station, hein ? C'était vraiment mégoter pour 3 balles





Sinon, je trouve cette future version du macpro très alléchante ! :style:


----------



## iakiak (17 Juin 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Le super outil pro, dommage pour moi, j'ai jamais osé m'en servir et tout faire à la main.
> Je commence à comprendre pourquoi je suis aussi psycho-rigide.



Si t'es un vrai pro alors t'as un responsable informatique qui se charge de tout installer pour toi parce que t'as pas de temps à perdre sur ta production.

Sans blague ça fait un peu gadget cet outil Apple. Mais ça marche très bien.
Je gère un parc de 20 bécanes et j'ai jamais eu de soucis avec.
Bien sûr je préfère du vrai clonage aux petits oignons quand on doit gérer une "clean install" sans se prendre la tête sur plusieurs bécanes.
Mais franchement pour une one shot, chez un indé' c'est vraiment dommage de se passer de cet outil bien pratique.
Rien que récupérer son compte mail, son carnet d'adresse, ses signets sans se prendre la tête...
Enfin bon tu fais comme tu veux.


GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> C'est un peu comme le livre des polices que je trouve court sur pattes, avec mes 1 500 fontes _(PAO)_, je préfère utiliser un truc du genre *FontExplorer* de Linotype.


Là dessus je suis bien d'accord. FontExplorer est bien mieux foutu (même si je préférais le bon vieux ATM ou Suitcase). Maintenant le Livre des Polices est bien moins merdique qu'au début. Il a été entièrement revu (sous Lion je crois ?) et ne rame plus avec un dossier de typo de plus de 200 fonts comme au début.
Mais ergonomiquement ça reste mal foutu.


GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> D'ailleurs, j'ai toujours recommandé une clean-install dans le cas d'un changement de système que le procédé de mise à jour préconisé par Apple. Put.. de phobie, quand elle te tient ! ^^



Mouaip. J'étais comme ça avant de devoir gérer des dizaines d'iMac dans ma salle de cours.
Maintenant j'ai trop la flemme. 
"Statistiquement" j'ai autant d'emmerdes avec les machines updatées que les machines en clean install.

De toute façon un bon clone avec CCC y a que ça de vrai, surtout avec un parc de machines identiques à installer/réinstaller.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Tu oublies qu'Apple fait tout pour que les OS ne soient pas rétro-compatible avec tes applis et que tu ais à tout racheter ... mais c'est vrai que c'est tellement mineur comme raison ...



Alors là je veux bien des exemples ?

Cor oui il y a des petites applis qui ne marchent plus. Mais si l'éditeur est un minimum sérieux on aura toujours des patchs trouvables.
Bien sûr on a le problème des applis Classic... mais bon ça date un peu.
Des CS3-4 tournent très bien avec Moutain Lion par exemple.


@GraphiqueDesign : j'aime bien qu'on se moque de moi. C'est sport.
Mais non je suis pas spécialement léger. Ni physiquement, ni dans mon utilisation informatique:rateau:
Insouciant encore moins. Je suis probablement la personne la plus méfiante et grave que je connaisse.:love:

Mais bon. J'ai aussi le droit d'être un peu enthousiaste sur les bécanes ou l'OS.


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Quel intérêt de rester sous Snow Leopard si on a une machine plus puissante ?
> Autant je veux bien comprendre qu'on souhaite rester sur 10.6 avec une machine un peu vieille, autant avec une nouvelle bécane je suis pas trop convaincu.
> On ne profitera pas de Maverick qui semble (ENFIN !!!) apporter de la nouveauté au niveau des pilotes (OpenGL, OpenCL,...) de la gestion de la mémoire et du CPU.
> Si les softs de productions ont besoin de ces nouveautés pour être performante alors il faudra passer à 10.9.
> ...




Alors déja d'une part j'avais testé Mountain lion, et 2 jours après j'ai préféré repasser sous Snow Léopard, bien plus pratique pour mon utilisation (mode aperçu plus adapté) et surtout pour une question de logiciel...

De plus je te rappel que l'on ne peut pas downgrader en cas de non adoption d'une version de Mac OS...chose complètement libre chez le père crosoft...et de plus comme le soulignait melaure, tu dois racheter un logiciel si il n'est plus compatible avec ton nouvel OS...


Pour répondre à l'assistant migration, tu as surement du le tester, comme moi à 4 reprises durant mes 5 ans passé sous MAc, et si mes documents et données sont transférés sans soucis, ce n'est pas la même chose pour les installations logiciels...Donc il faut réinstaller certaines applications à la main...

Et ne me parle pas de réinstaller directement depuis la save time machine, car si ta sauvegarde contient des erreurs système, tu les réinstall avec...Donc il faut séparer la chose et souvent c'est une perte de temps...en tous cas pour un changement de machine pour un pro en pleine prod...


De plus si Maverick reste aussi "moyen" que Lion et mountain lion...non merci...Car moi que safari soit plus rapide, ça me fait une belle jambe...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Tu dis encore tout le contraire de tes derniers posts&#8230;
> 
> Vu ton environnement de travail et la somme d'argent engagé, Cintiq 21, CS6 et j'en passe, pourquoi as-tu fais l'impasse sur un macpro 2010 ou un imac 2012 pour ta station, hein ? C'était vraiment mégoter pour 3 balles&#8230;
> 
> ...





Rien à voir , relis un peu mieux et remets les choses dans leurs contextes s'il te plait...

Un mini est largement suffisant pour la sncf, la bureautique, la poste, les imprimeurs etc...

Et tu sais quoi ce sont des pros eux aussi, et c'est de ces pros là dont je parlais...des pros qui n'ont pas besoin de puissance...:rateau:

Alors de plus tu ne sembles pas bien avoir lu, car j'ai justement quitté un iMac 2011, pour sa moyenne qualité d'écran (la version 2012 propose la même dalle LG ) et parce que la puissance d'un iMac est trop juste pour évoluer tranquillement...

Pour la Mac Pro je te rappel qu'il fallait débourser 2399 &#8364; pour le 1er modèle avec seulement 3 Go de ram et une GT 120...Sans oublier de rajouter le prix d'un écran et des enceintes...

Donc clairement non, j'aime l'univers Apple, mais pas trop l'incohérence niveau prix vu ce que la concurrence propose 

Et vu que je ne suis pas attaché a Apple ni à Microsoft, je constate que le monde PC propose de bien meilleures machines niveau puissance/évolutivité pour le prix...

C'est aussi pour cela que seul l'iMac était accessible à l'époque...

Donc quand on ne sait pas, tu sais qu'on fait en général...
:rateau:


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Pour la Mac Pro je te rappel qu'il fallait débourser 2399  pour le 1er modèle avec seulement 3 Go de ram et une GT 120...Sans oublier de rajouter le prix d'un écran et des enceintes


Pourquoi causes-tu en TTC ?!


> Donc quand on ne sait pas, tu sais qu'on fait en général...
> :rateau:


Joker


----------



## sylvanhus (17 Juin 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi causes-tu en TTC ?!
> 
> Joker&#8230;



Car je suis un professionnel indépendant (sans entreprise), la TVA c'est plein pot comme tout le monde 
A moins qu'il ait une astuce que je ne connais pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

Juste une remarque en passant (à propos du nouveau Mac Pro, pas des questions de TVA) : Sur les photos que j'ai pu voir, je note que la base de la machine ressemble beaucoup à celle de l'iMac G4, donc, j'imagine que pour les exemplaires qui seront utilisés en atmosphère poussiéreuse, les problèmes de refroidissement ne tarderont pas à se faire sentir (déjà, avec l'iMac G4, qui chauffe peu, alors là, imaginez ). Si vous avez une "salle blanche", n'hésitez pas à l'y installer


----------



## iakiak (18 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Juste une remarque en passant (à propos du nouveau Mac Pro, pas des questions de TVA) : Sur les photos que j'ai pu voir, je note que la base de la machine ressemble beaucoup à celle de l'iMac G4, donc, j'imagine que pour les exemplaires qui seront utilisés en atmosphère poussiéreuse, les problèmes de refroidissement ne tarderont pas à se faire sentir (déjà, avec l'iMac G4, qui chauffe peu, alors là, imaginez ). Si vous avez une "salle blanche", n'hésitez pas à l'y installer



Le G4 chauffe peu.
Ah bon....

Sinon sans blague ta remarque est intéressante.
C'est clair que ce Mac Tube fait un peu peur niveau ventilation.

En même temps on a vachement moins de choses dedans.
L'alim n'a plus à supporter plusieurs cartes PCI. Y a plus de lecteur optique. Plus de disque à plateau à alimenter, etc... Donc l'alim' risque d'être assez "light" comparé à ce qu'on pouvait avoir dans un ancien Mac Pro.
En fait ce sera assez proche d'un iMac Tournesol. Un proc', un GPU + un autre GPU (qui vaudra bien la conso d'un lecteur optique et d'un HDD).

Espérons qu'ils aient fait des progrès sur le bruit depuis 2002....


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Le G4 chauffe peu.
> Ah bon....



Ben oui, même mon Fw800 (bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, sous Leopard Server, il sert de serveur aux 5 Mac de la maison, et donc tourne non-stop, en gros de 8H du matin à 1H le matin suivant, chaque jour), bien qu'enfoncé dans un réduit qui n'en facilite pas la ventilation, il dépasse rarement les 65°, mais tourne le plus souvent autour de 60.



iakiak a dit:


> Sinon sans blague ta remarque est intéressante.
> C'est clair que ce Mac Tube fait un peu peur niveau ventilation.
> 
> En même temps on a vachement moins de choses dedans.
> ...



Ben dans un Tournesol, il n'y a pas tout ça, et quand je vois comment il chauffe, juste avant que je ne l'ouvre pour virer la poussière accumulée dedans (tous les deux ans à peu près), et comment il chauffe nettement moins juste après ce nettoyage &#8230; Alors un Core i7 octo-cores, plus deux GPU surpuissants, avec certainement pas plus d'espace libre à l'intérieur, imagine !


----------



## iakiak (18 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, même mon Fw800 (bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz, sous Leopard Server, il sert de serveur aux 5 Mac de la maison, et donc tourne non-stop, en gros de 8H du matin à 1H le matin suivant, chaque jour), bien qu'enfoncé dans un réduit qui n'en facilite pas la ventilation, il dépasse rarement les 65°, mais tourne le plus souvent autour de 60.
> 
> 
> 
> Ben dans un Tournesol, il n'y a pas tout ça, et quand je vois comment il chauffe, juste avant que je ne l'ouvre pour virer la poussière accumulée dedans (tous les deux ans à peu près), et comment il chauffe nettement moins juste après ce nettoyage  Alors un Core i7 octo-cores, plus deux GPU surpuissants, avec certainement pas plus d'espace libre à l'intérieur, imagine !



Le bi-pro MDD ne chauffe pas du tout autant que les premiers G4 (ceux qui étaient entre 400 et 800MHz). J'avais une tour G4 450MHz c'était un avion... Idem mon iMac Tournesol 700MHz.
Mais j'avais un pote qui avait un G4 bi pro et c'est vrai qu'il était pas trop bruyant (seulement le dernier, car le 1Ghz chauffait fort)...

Au fait un i7 ou un Xeon c'est gravé en combien ? Car je crois que c'est la finesse de gravure qui détermine la dissipation thermique et le besoin en ventilation.


----------



## melaure (18 Juin 2013)

Les dernières génération de G4 étaient plus efficaces coté consommation ... a votre avis pourquoi un MacMini G4 ne consommait que 30/40 w ? Les gens ont oublié parce qu'on a eu tout le pipo Intel après, mais je n'ai pas eu de problème de chauffe et de bruit avec mes G4. Par contre comme Pascal, faut faire la poussière de temps en temps et changer la pâte thermique si besoin 

Mais de toutes façon ça dépendra quel E5 sera choisi et si la CG est downcloakée ou pas ... Sinon ça pourra servir de ventilo mais c'est un peu cher à coté d'un Dyson ...


----------



## crazy_c0vv (18 Juin 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Le G4 chauffe peu.
> Ah bon....
> 
> Sinon sans blague ta remarque est intéressante.
> ...



Heu je ne veux pas dire de bêtises, mais un GPU comme celui annoncé, ça commence pas mal plus qu'un lecteur optique ou un HDD...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2013)

En tout cas, le G4/800 que j'ai donné à ma nièce chauffait nettement moins que mon 1,2 Ghz, et ni mon premier "Tournesol", un 700 Mhz, ni mon premier PowerMac G4 (un audio-numérique à 733 Mhz) ne chauffaient particulièrement, sur l'iMac, j'ai du entendre tourner le ventilo une fois, un jour de canicule, et le 733 Mhz de mon vieil "Audio-numérique", qui était bien un G4 de première génération (PPC 7400, pas de cache L2 intégrée) chauffait encore moins que mon Fw800 !

C'étaient les G5, les chaufferettes (raison pour laquelle ils n'ont d'ailleurs jamais pu équiper de portables, et aussi pour laquelle je vois passer tant et plus d'iMac G5 morts processeur "out") !


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2013)

Ah mais ça y est j'y suis !! Voilà d'où vient l'inspiration d'apple ! Du made in France en plus ! 
C'est Montebourg qui doit être fier


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah mais ça y est j'y suis !! Voilà d'où vient l'inspiration d'apple ! Du made in France en plus !
> C'est Montebourg qui doit être fier



:love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Juin 2013)

Putain Sylvanhus j'ai tout de même écrit un message où je vais pleinement dans ton sens et où je suis gentil avec toi et tu n'as même pas relevé !!


----------



## aCLR (18 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Putain Sylvanhus j'ai écrit un message où je vais pleinement dans ton sens



Laisse il cherche _l'astuce_ pour récupérer la tva


----------



## iakiak (18 Juin 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah mais ça y est j'y suis !! Voilà d'où vient l'inspiration d'apple ! Du made in France en plus !
> C'est Montebourg qui doit être fier



Génial !!!


Envoie le à Sir Ive je suis sûr qu'il avait pas pensé au bi-matière/texturé plaqué doré.

P.S' :
Ils vont se prendre un procès (JC Decaux ?) chez Apple !!!


----------



## sylvanhus (18 Juin 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Laisse il cherche _l'astuce_ pour récupérer la tva





Ben tu sais pour avoir acheté mon 1er Mac d'occasion, j'avais autre chose a penser...

Mais en effet en tant qu'enseignant artistique, je suis assujetti de tva, je t'avoue que ce n'était pas une priorité jusqu'à présent...Même si je suis d'accord j'aurais gagné environ 500  sur un Mac Pro...Mais 2000  mini tout de même...Enfin c'est mon problème ça je te dirais :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h27 ----------




JPTK a dit:


> Putain Sylvanhus j'ai tout de même écrit un message où je vais pleinement dans ton sens et où je suis gentil avec toi et tu n'as même pas relevé !!



Si j'ai lu, mais vu que c'était plein de bon sens, je n'ai pas senti le besoin d'intervenir 

Tout était bien dit et objectif, donc bon...:love:


----------



## fau6il (19 Juin 2013)

_Inutile d'en faire: je ne gagne jamais. 
Heureux en amour :love: _


----------



## Louis Prunelle (22 Juin 2013)

Jimaginais que le nouveau Mac serait enfin professionnel grâce à ce simple petit progrès:
disques de stockage permutables à chaud, avec possibilité dacheter des tiroirs en rab pour accéder a mes archives rapidement, sans tournevis.
Déçu de constater que je me faisais un film, je vais peut-être bien finir par écouter une amie qui se propose de me construire un PC personnalisé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2013)

Louis Prunelle a dit:


> Jimaginais que le nouveau Mac serait enfin professionnel grâce à ce simple petit progrès:
> disques de stockage permutables à chaud, avec possibilité dacheter des tiroirs en rab pour accéder a mes archives rapidement, sans tournevis.



Ben, il y a ça, ça s'appelle Thunderbolt !


----------



## initialsBB (22 Juin 2013)

Moi qui ait trimballé mon Mac Pro à travers Paris encore aujourd'hui, j'attend ce nouveau modèle de pied ferme. C'est décidé, mon actuel ne bougera plus jamais.


----------



## jellyboy74 (27 Juin 2013)

Wouah!

Quand j'ai créé ce topic je pensais pas qu'il allait autant déchainer les passion!
J'étais pas revenu depuis un petit moment!

Bref, 
Je suis en même temps décu par ce nouveau mac pro et surpris. La surprise de la taille et du design original. Et sinon bah plus de possiblité de modulation avec une arc hyper vérouillé là ou on pouvais changer sa CG , ses HDD etc etc dans les anciens.

Pour un ordi pro la modularité c'est hyper important, il faut que toutes les possiblitées soient dans la tour et non en dehors comme avec ce nouveau Pro....


----------



## xao85 (28 Juin 2013)

Enfin si je relis ce fil le plus gros pbm qui est dégagé est ce foutu prix qui mettrait tout le monde d'accord.    (Ou pas d'accords:rateau


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Juin 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Pour un ordi pro la modularité c'est hyper important, il faut que toutes les possiblitées soient dans la tour et non en dehors comme avec ce nouveau Pro....



Si j'en crois certains posts, je pense que cette idée de la tour où l'on fait tout soi-même a été dépassée par le fait que grâce à Thunderbolt on peut faire la même chose, et que c'est plus facile à transporter.

Seule inconnue : peut-on "bricoler" la mémoire et le SSD. Pour le moment, ce n'est pas clair.


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si j'en crois certains posts, je pense que cette idée de la tour où l'on fait tout soi-même a été dépassée par le fait que grâce à Thunderbolt on peut faire la même chose, et que c'est plus facile à transporter.


Pour l'unité centrale évidemment, pour le reste...
Si on doit emporter l'équivalent du contenu d'un ancien Mac Pro c'est moins évident : graveur USB externe / boitiers HDD thunderbolt externe / Chassis PCIe Thunderbolt externe.




iluro_64 a dit:


> Seule inconnue : peut-on "bricoler" la mémoire et le SSD. Pour le moment, ce n'est pas clair.


Pas complètement une inconnue.
La mémoire est standard.
Le SSD est sans doute avec un connecteur propriétaire, à vérifier.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (29 Juin 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pour l'unité centrale évidemment, pour le reste...
> Si on doit emporter l'équivalent du contenu d'un ancien Mac Pro c'est moins évident : graveur USB externe / boitiers HDD thunderbolt externe / Chassis PCIe Thunderbolt externe.



Faut surtout tout acheter !
Graveur externe, boitiers HDD externe, Chassis PCI externe, etc ...
Et ensuite voir les soucis de compatibilité ... 

Aussi, la machine devient de plus en plus compacte mais faut un bureau de plus en plus grand 
Allez, balancez le prix qu'on en finisse ! ^^


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Juin 2013)

C'est ca le probleme et que je voulais souligner en parlant de modularité et de "all in". Aucun interêt pour une tour de devoir se voir greffer des dizaines d'add on via TB ou USB si c'est pour faire chier avec les fils ect etc etc. Le but c'est d'avoir un tour qui propose un max de solution.

Là désolé mais pour moi on vas payer ou pas un Super Mac Mini.


----------



## iakiak (1 Juillet 2013)

Bah moi c'est justement la machine dont j'ai besoin un "super Mac mini".
En fait ça fait des années que le format du Mini est pour moi l'idéal. Et que son seul problème c'est l'absence de performance graphique et d'un CPU haute performance.

Je n'ai personnellement aucun besoin de cartes PCI. Le stockage est depuis longtemps externalisé. Le lecteur optique je ne l'utilise plus depuis bien longtemps aussi.
En fait ce MacTube est ma machine idéale (bon le design ne m'emballe pas tellement).
De la puissance de calcul et c'est tout. Pas besoin de raquer pour un lourd et encombrant boîtier qui restera désespérément vide. Pas besoin de payer pour une alimentation de centrale nucléaire... La puissance de calcul du MacPro dans un boîtier réduit au minimum, léger, silencieux ( j'espère !!!) et je l'espère forcément moins cher (à fabriquer, en coûts de matériaux et de transports).
Je regrette juste les 4 slots ram "seulement" et le SSD unique (même dans un Mini on peut mettre 2 disques).

Maintenant je comprends bien que certains pros soient déçus et aient besoin d'un boîtier "all-in"... Mais c'est pas mon cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2013)

De toute façon, je pense qu'on ne tardera pas à voir fleurir des "Mac Pro Compagnons" qui permettront d'embarquer dans un seul boîtier Thunderbolt 16 disques durs en RAID 0, 1 ou 5, 12 slots pout cartes PCI express, un hub USB3 "10 ports", plus quelques ports Fw800 okazou, donc, les adeptes du "tout en un passeront au tout en deux qui prend la moitié de la place de leur précédent tout en un !


----------



## fau6il (1 Juillet 2013)

_Ni pour ni contre  Faut-il donc se creuser les méninges? 
Je profite de ce qui me sert fort bien "ici et maintenant". 
"Tomorrow is an other day"  

  _


----------



## crazy_c0vv (2 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, je pense qu'on ne tardera pas à voir fleurir des "Mac Pro Compagnons" qui permettront d'embarquer dans un seul boîtier Thunderbolt 16 disques durs en RAID 0, 1 ou 5, 12 slots pout cartes PCI express, un hub USB3 "10 ports", plus quelques ports Fw800 okazou, donc, les adeptes du "tout en un passeront au tout en deux qui prend la moitié de la place de leur précédent tout en un !



Tout ça relié avec un seul port TB ? Ca me parait léger en vitesse... A moins de mettre plusieurs câbles TB entre le Mac et le "companion"


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> et je l'espère forcément moins cher



Là tu rêves ! :rateau:


----------



## jellyboy74 (2 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Là tu rêves ! :rateau:



Pas dis. Le fait de rendre un config unique , l'utilisation de plastique en lieu et place de l'alu. L'intégration de puce GPU bien moins chers etc etc etc il se peu fortement qu'on se voient offrir un prix de base très correct avec des options à côté. 

Je pense que c'est le but d'apple parce que sinon je vois pas qui va acheter un ordi à 5000 boules qui sera incapable d'évoluer....


----------



## crazy_c0vv (2 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Pas dis. Le fait de rendre un config unique , l'utilisation de plastique en lieu et place de l'alu. L'intégration de puce GPU bien moins chers etc etc etc il se peu fortement qu'on se voient offrir un prix de base très correct avec des options à côté.
> 
> Je pense que c'est le but d'apple parce que sinon *je vois pas qui va acheter un ordi à 5000 boules qui sera incapable d'évoluer....*



Mais enfin les _pros_ voyons ! Il parait qu'ils sont capable d'acheter un ordinateur à 5000 s'ils en ont besoin et de le changer régulièrement au lieu de le faire évoluer. Ils en ont de la chance eux.

/mauvaise foi off


----------



## iakiak (2 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Pas dis. Le fait de rendre un config unique , l'utilisation de plastique en lieu et place de l'alu. L'intégration de puce GPU bien moins chers etc etc etc il se peu fortement qu'on se voient offrir un prix de base très correct avec des options à côté.
> 
> Je pense que c'est le but d'apple parce que sinon je vois pas qui va acheter un ordi à 5000 boules qui sera incapable d'évoluer....



+1 !!

Les derniers portables ont une légère tendance à la baisse... très légère mais quand même.

Tout dépendra de la config' de base proposée.
Mais je vois très bien une entrée de gamme à 1990 euros TTC.

Car même si la machine est assemblée (par des robots) aux USA, rien qu'en matériaux, Apple va économiser un max.
Boitier plus léger et beaucoup plus simple à produire (un pauvre tube en alu embouti). Moins d'alim', moins de ventilos. Une unique carte-mère à concevoir/fabriquer (pas de bi-pro).

Apple peut même marger encore plus en vendant la bécane moins cher que l'ancien MacPro.

Après bien sûr le modèle présenté à la WWDC va coûter un bras... et deux jambes avec...
Mais il ne représentera qu'une infime partie des ventes.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> &#8230;
> 
> Tout dépendra de la config' de base proposée.
> Mais je vois très bien *une entrée de gamme à 1990 euros TTC*.
> ...




Faut quand même pas rêver 

S'il y a une gamme, cela on peut le rêver, je ne pense pas qu'elle commence avec un modèle dont la puissance et le prix soient inférieurs au plus puissant iMac, qui est déjà une belle bête.

Et si me trompe, ce sera alors une bonne nouvelle


----------



## jellyboy74 (2 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> +1 !!
> 
> Les derniers portables ont une légère tendance à la baisse... très légère mais quand même.
> 
> ...



Oui et c'est là ou je suis pas content car le modèle de base va accueillir un pauvre mono GPU AMD type 7850 qui sera périmé dans 1 an là ou sur l'ancien on pouvais la changer. Pareil pour la mémoire etc etc etc c'est pour ça que je disais que certain vont plus se retrouver avec des super mac mini plutôt que de vrais mac pro. 

Moi j'annonce 2100 euros en premier modèle.


----------



## Madalvée (2 Juillet 2013)

Vous pouvez continuer, Patrick Roy n'est plus là pour enregistrer vos paris


----------



## iakiak (2 Juillet 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Faut quand même pas rêver
> 
> S'il y a une gamme, cela on peut le rêver, je ne pense pas qu'elle commence avec un modèle dont la puissance et le prix soient inférieurs au plus puissant iMac, qui est déjà une belle bête.
> 
> Et si me trompe, ce sera alors une bonne nouvelle



Honnêtement j'espère aussi que tu te trompes

L'Imac HDG est déjà plus puissant que l'ancien MacPro de base...
L'Imac a quand même un écran de 27" en plus et des composants de portables... Il doit coûter bien plus cher à fabriquer qu'un Tube d'aluminium avec euh... rien d'autre.... 

Mais c'est clair que moins de 2000 euros je suis optimiste... Faut juste espérer qu'en base ça dépasse pas les 2500 euros...
Un HP z620 commence à 2300...


----------



## momo-fr (2 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Tout dépendra de la config' de base proposée.
> Mais je vois très bien une entrée de gamme à 1990 euros TTC.


Change le premier chiffre ça sera plus réaliste


----------



## MarcMame (3 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Oui et c'est là ou je suis pas content car le modèle de base va accueillir un pauvre mono GPU


Non. Il est clairement indiqué que le dual GPU sera standard. C'est à dire sur tous les modèles.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

momo-fr a dit:


> Change le premier chiffre ça sera plus réaliste



Et tu mettrais quoi ?
2990  ? 0990  ? 5990  ? 9990  ?
Bon c'est vrai 9990  ça a de la gueule. Mais j'espère qu'il y aura une offre de reprise et un gros bonus écolo.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Non. Il est clairement indiqué que le dual GPU sera standard. C'est à dire sur tous les modèles.



Exact c'est du dual GPU en standart , au temps pour moi. Après je me demande dual GPU de quoi et quelle quantité de mémoire GDDR5 en standards.J'ai un peu du mal à croire que celui qui va payer 4000 se tape le même dual GPU avec la même quantité de VRAM que celui à 2000!


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Juillet 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Non. Il est clairement indiqué que le dual GPU sera standard. C'est à dire sur tous les modèles.



C'est ce que j'ai compris  Mais peut-être me suis-je trompé !

On peut aussi penser que les deux cartes GPU ne seront pas nécessairement ce qu'il y a de plus "lourd" sur le marché, et qu'il y aura une possibilité de configuration, à la commande au moins.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai compris  Mais peut-être me suis-je trompé !
> 
> On peut aussi penser que les deux cartes GPU ne seront pas nécessairement ce qu'il y a de plus "lourd" sur le marché, et qu'il y aura une possibilité de configuration, à la commande au moins.



C'est pas des cartes, c'est des puces donc des solutions équivalentes aux mobiles. Même en Bi GPU avec la meilleure puce du monde chez AMD , donc la 8970M crossfire, tu atteint à peine les perf d'une 7870 dekstop. 

Je reste très pessimiste. Pas de soucis dans els deux prochaines années mais dans 3 ans ces puces seront complètement périmés et tu pourras pas les changer !


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est pas des cartes, c'est des puces donc des solutions équivalentes aux mobiles. Même en Bi GPU avec la meilleure puce du monde chez AMD , donc la 8970M crossfire, tu atteint à peine les perf d'une 7870 dekstop.
> 
> Je reste très pessimiste. Pas de soucis dans els deux prochaines années mais dans 3 ans ces puces seront complètement périmés et tu pourras pas les changer !



Si ce que je viens de vérifier, sur la présentation du Mac Pro, ce ne sont pas des cartes je me demande bien de quoi il s'agit. La "puce" GPU est encapsulée dans  un circuit intégré qui me semble être tout à fait visible au centre de la carte. Autour de ce circuit intégré il y a d'autres éléments, pas mal en fait, qui font que chaque "puce" n'est pas toute seule.  Il n'est donc pas déraisonnable de penser qu'une telle carte puisse être équipée de façon différente.

J'imagine assez peu qu'il n'y aura qu'une seule version de cette nouvelle machine.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juillet 2013)

De toute façon sur une carte graphique, il y a toujours une puce hein  
Juste qu'elle n'est jamais toute seule.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est pas des cartes, *c'est des puces donc des solutions équivalentes aux mobiles.* Même en Bi GPU avec la meilleure puce du monde chez AMD , donc la 8970M crossfire, tu atteint à peine les perf d'une 7870 dekstop.
> 
> Je reste très pessimiste. Pas de soucis dans els deux prochaines années mais dans 3 ans ces puces seront complètement périmés et tu pourras pas les changer !


Pourquoi ce serait des puces mobiles ?
Tu as vu ça où ??


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2013)

Tom's hardware table sur 5000 à 12000 euros selon les configs ...

Il y a mini 2800 euros de composants la dedans (iSupply), donc ceux qui annoncent 2000 euros en entrée sont comiques 

*Mais surtout vous oubliez que cette machine sera assemblée aux US et qu'Apple fait 40 à 50% de marge.* Alors arrêtez de rêver, ça va coûter un bras ! Apple ce n'est pas pour les pauvres !


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tom's hardware table sur 5000 à 12000 euros selon les configs ...
> 
> Il y a mini 2800 euros de composants la dedans (iSupply), donc ceux qui annoncent 2000 euros en entrée sont comiques
> 
> *Mais surtout vous oubliez que cette machine sera assemblée aux US et qu'Apple fait 40 à 50% de marge.* Alors arrêtez de rêver, ça va coûter un bras ! Apple ce n'est pas pour les pauvres !


5 à 12000 euros j'espère plutôt que ce sont eux les comiques ?

Va rentabiliser une chaîne de production et de sous-traitance pour quelques centaines ou petits milliers d'unités par an.

Sans compter qu'il faut aussi rentabiliser la R&D... Si ils veulent préserver leur marge c'est absolument pas dans leur intérêt.


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Juillet 2013)

Non mais si on part sur une config avec deux cartes graphiques très basiques, genre 5770, ça ne devrait pas côter très cher pour la partie vidéo. Et ne pensez pas qu'Apple ne fera pas ça, vous savez très bien qu'ils sont capable de mettre ces cartes là dans la config de base, ils le font bien pour le Mac Pro actuel.

Si ça démarre avec un Xeon premier prix, et un SSD de 128go, je vois pas pourquoi le prix serait si élevé que ça... genre 1990$.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Non mais si on part sur une config avec deux cartes graphiques très basiques, genre 5770, ça ne devrait pas côter très cher pour la partie vidéo. Et ne pensez pas qu'Apple ne fera pas ça, vous savez très bien qu'ils sont capable de mettre ces cartes là dans la config de base, ils le font bien pour le Mac Pro actuel.
> 
> Si ça démarre avec un Xeon premier prix, et un SSD de 128go, je vois pas pourquoi le prix serait si élevé que ça... genre 1990$.


Tout à fait d'accord ! Rien empêche de proposer un Xeon 4 ou 6 cores en base.

Pour la partie graphique c'est comme HP ou Dell dans leurs workstation concurrentes.
Exemple : le HP Z620 est proposé avec des AMD (FirePro V3900 1Go) ou Nvidia équivalentes... Des cartes à 100 balles...
Voir sans carte du tout. Mais là on va avoir un soucis vu que le format proposé sur le MacTube est propriétaire.
OWC pourra proposer des cartes, mais ça prendra probablement du temps.


----------



## rizoto (3 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Tom's hardware table sur 5000 à 12000 euros selon les configs ...
> 
> Il y a mini 2800 euros de composants la dedans (iSupply), donc ceux qui annoncent 2000 euros en entrée sont comiques
> 
> *Mais surtout vous oubliez que cette machine sera assemblée aux US et qu'Apple fait 40 à 50% de marge.* Alors arrêtez de rêver, ça va coûter un bras ! Apple ce n'est pas pour les pauvres !



Ok tu as raison mais quel est la taille du marche des tours a 5000 euros?

Vu la taille et la conception du imachin. ile ne me parait pas evident qu'apple souhaite le réserver aux pros


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Pourquoi ce serait des puces mobiles ?
> Tu as vu ça où ??



Bah parce que c'est comme ça. Soit tu as une/ des grosses cartes graphiques dédiés qui fonctionne en PCI-e soit ce sont des puces intégrés à la CM comme c'est le cas du nouveau mac pro et des ordinateur portable. 

Il faudrait tous vous renseigner sur la différence entre Carte graphique et Puce graphique parce que y'a un monde entre les deux....... 

En plus ces puces utiliserons de la Vram soit une partie de la Dram embarqué soit des performances castrés par rapport à la GDDR5 qui équipes les CARTES ou la puce de la PS4 par exemple. ( même si le mode est différent) 

Bref pour faire simple pour ceux qui sont pas très au fait, une carte graphique est un ensemble autonome et ventilé possédant sa propre GDDR et fonctionnant sur un port PCI-e et une Puce graphique est directement soudé à la Carte mère et utilise soit la Mémoire vive principale soit se voit accordé sa propre mémoire mais c'est rare et souvent faible. 

C'est pour ca que je vous dis qu'au mieux ce bi-GPU sera un crossfire de puce de la série 8xxxx Mobile.


----------



## MarcMame (3 Juillet 2013)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> Si ça démarre avec un Xeon premier prix, et un SSD de 128go, je vois pas pourquoi le prix serait si élevé que ça... genre 1990$.


Tout à fait mais je pense qu'ils maintiendront les tarifs actuels soit un accès de base à 2 500.

L'étendu de la gamme se fera par le choix classique 4/8/12 coeurs mais également par une gamme de 2 (ou 3?) GPU différents.
Le reste (Ram et SSD) sera de l'option mais avec un minimum plancher différent selon la gamme.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> En plus ces puces utiliserons de la Vram soit une partie de la Dram embarqué soit des performances castrés par rapport à la GDDR5
> 
> 
> 
> une Puce graphique est directement soudé à la Carte mère et utilise soit la Mémoire vive principale soit se voit accordé sa propre mémoire mais c'est rare et souvent faible.



Alors là, ça serait bien la première fois, à part peut-être sur certains MacBook (en raison de leur GPU Intel), Apple n'a jamais employé de la mémoire partagée pour ses GPU, difficile d'imaginer qu'il commence à le faire sur ses machines les plus chères !


----------



## MarcMame (3 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bah parce que c'est comme ça. Soit tu as une/ des grosses cartes graphiques dédiés qui fonctionne en PCI-e soit ce sont des puces intégrés à la CM comme c'est le cas du nouveau mac pro et des ordinateur portable.


Ce sont des cartes graphiques dédiés. C'est juste que le design est totalement propriétaire.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'on sort du form-factor traditionnel d'une carte PCIe que l'on peut en conclure que ce sont des versions mobiles (et donc cheap)...
Sans même parler du fait qu'il est bien précisé que ces cartes auront jusqu'à 6Go de VRAM *dédié*.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Juillet 2013)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> De toute façon sur une carte graphique, il y a toujours une puce hein
> Juste qu'elle n'est jamais toute seule.



Qui en douterait ?   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------




MarcMame a dit:


> Ce sont des cartes graphiques dédiés. C'est juste que le design est totalement propriétaire.
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'on sort du form-factor traditionnel d'une carte PCIe que l'on peut en conclure que ce sont des versions mobiles (et donc cheap)...
> Sans même parler du fait qu'il est bien précisé que ces cartes auront jusqu'à 6Go de VRAM *dédié*.



Précision tout à fait utile et constructive pour ce débat.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

Vous êtes limite fatiguant à rien vouloir comprendre....

C'est ni une histoire de form factor ou de propriété, c'est une histoire de technologie! 
Vous pouvez retourner le truc dans tous les sens, on a un bi gpu soudé à une carte mère! 

Maintenant 6GO dédié ou pas ca veux dire la même chose, La Vram ( video random access memory) c'est pas de la GDDR, c'est bien marqué :" Il intègre non pas un, mais deux processeurs graphiques de niveau professionnel AMD FirePro embarquant jusqu&#8217;à 6 Go de mémoire VRAM dédiée" ( on parle bien de processeur/puces et non pas de cartes..... ) ( et ne pas confondre dédié et alloué! ) 

En gros, au même titre que les puces Intel suscités plus haut, ces puces pourrons utiliser jusqu'à 6GO de Vram mais on ne sait pas quel type! 

Maintenant je sais pas si je prend le temps énorme de vous expliquer les principes d'architecture d'une carte graphique, d'une puce, la Vram, la GDDR, les unités de calcul etc etc etc  et l'utilisation des processus mais vous verrez quand Apple vous sortira la fiche technique que j'avais raison. 

Et si j'ai tord alors je serait le premier à venir m'excuser platement. 

Mais je sais que j'ai raison. 

Alors attention, ca veux pas dire que ce sera de la me***, loin de là. Si c'est les puces auxquel je pense, elles peuvent faire tourner par exemple ( sur une part windows) Bf3 en Ultra à 60 fps sans soucis. Et le gros avantage c'est que ca baisse méchamment le prix de production, c'est ce qui me fait penser que ce mac pro va surprendre son monde niveau prix. Mais ce que je dis c'est que dans 2 ans il sera obselète graphiquement, tout comme l'était le mac pro Alu 2012 avec sa pauvre 5770....


----------



## melaure (3 Juillet 2013)

Apple ? Rogner sa marge ??? LOL 

Si iSuppli chiffre un mini de composants à 2800 dollars, vous pouvez vous brossez pour un MP à 2000 euros ... mais même très fort !

Et ça c'est pour une config MINIMUM, je le répète pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris ou ne veulent pas comprendre. CE N'EST QUE LE PRIX DES COMPOSANTS ! Il faut donc y ajouter tous les coûts de fabrication/distribution plus la marge généreuse de la marque.

Et ne pas oublier que puisqu'on ne peut par upgrader en interne, il faudra passer par de très couteux boitiers Thunderbolt. Augmenter la configuration sera donc aussi très très couteux ... Cette machine est réservé aux riches pros


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Juillet 2013)

Faut compter la R&D, la marge et le cout de fabrication... 

Avec un Mac tout nouveau, des composants très très haut de gamme et fait aux USA ou la MO est significativement plus élevée qu'en Chine, dire qu'il coutera le même tarif que le Mac Pro, c'est risqué dirons-nous.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Faut compter la R&D, la marge et le cout de fabrication...
> 
> Avec un Mac tout nouveau, des composants très très haut de gamme et fait aux USA ou la MO est significativement plus élevée qu'en Chine, dire qu'il coutera le même tarif que le Mac Pro, c'est risqué dirons-nous.



Mais quelle main d'uvre ???
C'est pas un iMac ultra plat ou un iPhone. 

Y aura quasi aucune main d'uvre pour le montage.
Les robots vous connaissez ? Vu la bécane et sa conception va y en avoir pas mal... 
Et les frais de transports seront réduits (poids, distance). Un paramètre de moins en moins négligeable (quand je vois le transport d'un MacBook Air BTO aujourd'hui ça fait réfléchir).

Pour la R&D je suis d'accord faut l'amortir.
Mais je me répète, c'est pas sur 300 machines par mois qu'ils pourront le faire.
Va falloir du volume... Et du volume ne se fera pas avec une machine à 5000 euros en prix d'accès hors options.

Les spéculations sur les composants ne sont Melaure, que sur ce qui a été présenté à la WWDC.
Mais on ne sait rien de la gamme en fait. 
Ni des prix des composants dans 6 mois.
Et oui il est possible de sortir une machine xeon, bi GPU, avec SSD à moins de 2800 euros de composants.
La concurrence le prouve... En intégrant des boîtiers beaucoup plus volumineux et équipés (alim, extensions, graveur optique,...). Et ça m'étonnerait que leur but soit de vendre à perte chez HP.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

Après je vois quand même mal un prix d'accès bas, sinon ils vont canibaliser la gamme Imac 27 ....


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Après je vois quand même mal un prix d'accès bas, sinon ils vont canibaliser la gamme Imac 27 ....



Y a toujours des gens qui préféreront l'esthétique et le côté tout en un de l'iMac, opposé à ce tube et son écran.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> *Mais surtout vous oubliez que cette machine sera assemblée aux US et qu'Apple fait 40 à 50% de marge.* Alors arrêtez de rêver, ça va coûter un bras ! Apple ce n'est pas pour les pauvres !



Le fait que la machine soit assemblée aux USA n'aura aucune incidence sur le prix.
Ça c'est la soupe néo-libérale qu'on nous sert à longueur de temps pour justifier les délocalisations.
Il a été prouvé depuis un moment déjà, dans plusieurs secteurs où c'était jugé comme impossible, qu'on pouvait produire sur le territoire sans augmenter le prix du produit. Que se soit dans le textile ou dans l'électro-ménager. C'est pas comme si ce mac était made in usa en plus, il est juste assemblé, alors que les exemples dont je parle sont en plus made in France ou USA ou ailleurs.
Le dernier en date c'est jean 100 % français vendu au même prix qu'un LEVIS et là ok les marges sont moins importantes, mais c'est encore un cas à part, rien à voir avec l'assemblage du mac pro.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2013)

Moi le premier ! 

Même si l'Imac embarque la technologie portable ( processeur, ram, gpu) je trouves que c'est la perfection, que ce soit esthétique , pratique, ergonomique ou économique! 

Parce que l'écran est vraiment beau.


----------



## iakiak (3 Juillet 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Le fait que la machine soit assemblée aux USA n'aura aucune incidence sur le prix.
> Ça c'est la soupe néo-libérale qu'on nous sert à longueur de temps pour justifier les délocalisations.
> Il a été prouvé depuis un moment déjà, dans plusieurs secteurs où c'était jugé comme impossible, qu'on pouvait produire sur le territoire sans augmenter le prix du produit. Que se soit dans le textile ou dans l'électro-ménager. C'est pas comme si ce mac était made in usa en plus, il est juste assemblé, alors que les exemples dont je parle sont en plus made in France ou USA ou ailleurs.
> Le dernier en date c'est jean 100 % français vendu au même prix qu'un LEVIS et là ok les marges sont moins importantes, mais c'est encore un cas à part, rien à voir avec l'assemblage du mac pro.



100% d'accord !!!
Et pour avoir une compagne qui travaille dans l'industrie textile je confirme... 
On peut même produire aujourd'hui moins cher n'importe où et même en France (oui ! Oui !), ça dépend de la performance des machines. Et là la chaîne de prod' US est totalement neuve donc probablement extrêmement automatisée et rapide.

Je parle bien sûr de la production de produits essentiellement automatisés. Quand la main d'&#339;uvre prend plus de place sur chaîne, ce sera le cas encore aujourd'hui pour un iMac, un iPhone ou un MacBook Air/Pro là il vaudra mieux le produire dans les pays où la main d'&#339;uvre est bon marché.

L'autre immense avantage d'une production localisée c'est sur les frais de développement, de mise au point. Il est probablement plus simple, rapide et moins coûteux d'envoyer un ingénieur Californien au Texas plutôt qu'à Shenzen ?

Mon avis que la sacro-sainte marge Apple ne sera absolument pas entamée par un assemblage US de ce MacPro, quel que soit le prix de l'entrée de gamme.

D'ailleurs avant l'annonce du MacPro Tube beaucoup pronostiquaient la relocalisation de la prod' du MacMini sur la nouvelle chaîne. L'ordi le moins cher de la gamme Apple... Mais surtout le plus simple à fabriquer (et à automatiser).


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

Alors là je bois du petit lait ! Marre de cette propagande néo-libérale de ceux qui ont leurs comptes en Suisse et le siège de leur entreprise dans des paradis fiscaux, nous expliquer qu'il n'est pas possible de faire autrement si on veut être COMPÉTITIF !


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Vous êtes limite fatiguant à rien vouloir comprendre....


Désolé ne pas avoir ta science infuse... :rateau:




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Vous pouvez retourner le truc dans tous les sens, on a un bi gpu soudé à une carte mère!


Ah ben merde, et moi qui pensait qu'une carte graphique était composé d'un GPU soudé à une carte mère !
On m'aurait menti ? 





jellyboy74 a dit:


> Maintenant 6GO dédié ou pas ca veux dire la même chose


Ben faudrait savoir... Ici tu dis que c'est la même chose et juste en dessous tu dis qu'il faut pas confondre... :rateau:




jellyboy74 a dit:


> La Vram ( video random access memory) c'est pas de la GDDR, c'est bien marqué


Tu me pardonneras mais on est pas encore dans les specs définitives mais dans une brochure publicitaire d'où l'utilisation du terme VRAM générique.
Dès la publication des specs, nous saurons de quel type est cette VRAM : GDDRx




jellyboy74 a dit:


> ( et ne pas confondre dédié et alloué! )


Ben oui mais Apple parle de mémoire *dédiée* et non allouée.






jellyboy74 a dit:


> En gros, au même titre que les puces Intel suscités plus haut, ces puces pourrons utiliser jusqu'à 6GO de Vram mais on ne sait pas quel type!


On ne le sait pas, pour l'instant puisqu'Apple ne donne aucun détail technique sur rien.
Ce qu'il est possible de dire, c'est qu'elle sera dédiée et donc qu'elle ne sera pas puisée ni partagée avec la Ram processeur. 




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Mais je sais que j'ai raison.


Le principal c'est que tu en sois convaincu. Le problème c'est que tu n'arrives même pas à analyser correctement le peu de données que fourni Apple sur cette machine.


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2013)

Donc personne ne connaît donc la différence entre ça: 






et ça: 






C'est marrant quand dès qu'on essais d'expliquer le moindre truc technique la contestation et la mauvaise foie se fait entendre. 

Si tu ne sait pas lire j'y peu rien. Apple n'aurais pas marqué Vram s'ils avaient de la GDDR5, ils se serait fait plaisir à le souligné en gros et de dire "6 GO de GDDR5" , surtout si c'est par GPU ( ca on ne sait pas). Mais ce dont je suis sur c'est que si les fabriquant de Carte et je parle bien du gros machin de 20cm qui se place SUR une carte mère en pic-e galèrent pour refroidir leur produits c'est pas du générique ATI soudé qui va se retrouver soudé à la CM sans concessions. Donc c'est pour ca que j'appuie en parlant de puce mobile car ils ont besoin d'une basse consommation et forcément les unités de calculs seront moindre que dans une vraie CG. Et ce dont je suis sûr aussi c'est qu'une carte graphique ca se change et pas une puce. Donc dans 2 ans le mac pro de 2013 sera périmé là ou dans les anciens je pouvais mettre n'importe quelle carte. 



Maintenant wait n'see.


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Donc personne ne connaît donc la différence entre ça:
> 
> 
> et ça:



C'est un nouveau jeu ? Si oui, il y a largement plus de 7 différences entre les deux images


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Apple n'aurais pas marqué Vram s'ils avaient de la GDDR5, ils se serait fait plaisir à le souligné en gros et de dire "6 GO de GDDR5" , surtout si c'est par GPU ( ca on ne sait pas). Mais ce dont je suis sur c'est que si les fabriquant de Carte et je parle bien du gros machin de 20cm qui se place SUR une carte mère en pic-e galèrent pour refroidir leur produits c'est pas du générique ATI soudé qui va se retrouver soudé à la CM sans concessions. Donc c'est pour ca que j'appuie en parlant de puce mobile car ils ont besoin d'une basse consommation et forcément les unités de calculs seront moindre que dans une vraie CG. Et ce dont je suis sûr aussi c'est qu'une carte graphique ca se change et pas une puce. Donc dans 2 ans le mac pro de 2013 sera périmé là ou dans les anciens je pouvais mettre n'importe quelle carte.



Quelques petites choses :

1) Apple n'a *jamais* divulgué avant leur commercialisation les caractéristiques techniques précises de ses produits (ce qui leur permet de les changer à tout moment, en fonction des opportunités), donc, je ne vois aucune raison pour qu'ils l'aient fait cette fois ci, donc, on sait juste que ces GPU bénéficieront de mémoire dédiée, point ! On ignore tout de la nature de cette mémoire !

2) Contrairement à ce que tu pense, qu'il soit sur carte fille ou sur carte mère, un GPU, c'est un GPU, et le fait qu'il soit sur carte mère n'implique pas qu'il s'agisse d'une puce "au rabais", les usines à gaz de refroidissement que les fabricants de cartes mettent sur celles ci tiennent justa au fait qu'elles ne peuvent pas bénéficier du système plus élaboré de refroidissement de la carte mère et de ses composants, puisque "non prévu" par le constructeur (de l'ordi), et sont susceptibles d'être montées dans des tours (de PC) au système de refroidissement général plus qu'approximatif.

3) Rien ne dit que le Mac sera périmé aussi vite que tu le prétends, parce que si j'ai bien vu, les GPU ne sont pas directement sur la carte mère, contrairement à ce que tu prétends, mais bien sur une carte distincte (et située à 90° par rapport à la carte mère), donc, que la mise à jour dépende uniquement d'Apple, ça ne fait aucun doute, mais ça ne signifie pas forcément qu'elle ne soit pas possible.

4) De toute façon, au bout de trois ans, c'est tout l'ordi, qui est obsolète, et les pros qui ont besoin de la puissance de cette machine aujourd'hui, dans trois ans, c'est pas juste le GPU, qu'ils voudront changer, c'est toute la machine, parce qu'il ne leur viendrait pas à l'idée de mettre un GPU "up to date" sur un ordi équipé d'un CPU hors d'âge ! Si, dans les entreprises, les ordinateurs s'amortissent comptablement sur trois ans, ça n'est pas du au hasard !

EDIT : je confirme, il s'agit bien de deux cartes graphiques séparées, même s'il s'agit à l'évidence de cartes spécifiques que seul Apple pourra fournir !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Donc personne ne connaît donc la différence entre ça:
> 
> Maintenant wait n'see.



A propos de connaître, il est dit quelque part, qu'on devrait respecter la taille et le poids des images ajoutées à nos commentaires ...


----------



## surfman06 (4 Juillet 2013)

Je prends le post en cours d'slé je n'ai pas tout lu, bref ..., je suis stupéfait par l'ingéniosité de ce nouveau macpro, il est génial, si j'avais les moyens, je m'en prendrai un à la maison connecté à deux écran full hd (le rêve)

Sinon, si les pros et société avaient le courage de switcher (voir coût aussi) je pense qu'il pourrait faire un carton car énormément de possibilité qu'offre cette configuration d'ordi, n'en déplaise à certains, je pense qu'Apple a fait un coup de maître sur ce coup, l'avenir nous le dira, mais chapeau bas à Cupernito. 

J'ai hâte d'aller le voir à l'AppleStore d'à côté de chez moi.


----------



## melaure (4 Juillet 2013)

C'est marrant que tu dises ça parce que perso je pense que cette machine va effectivement aider à switcher quelques personnes, mais pas vraiment vers vers le Mac ... :casse:


----------



## surfman06 (4 Juillet 2013)

Comme quoi, les avis peuvent être différent  , seul l'avenir nous le dira, et surtout le prix de base 
de l'uc avec cartes graphiques, mais séduit comme même par le concept (d'slé de te décevoir )


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Donc personne ne connaît donc la différence entre ça:
> et ça:


Mais si, mais si !
La 1ère est la photo d'une carte graphique.
La seconde est la photo du GPU d'une carte graphique vieille de près de 10 ans...





jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est marrant quand dès qu'on essais d'expliquer le moindre truc technique la contestation et la mauvaise foie se fait entendre.


N'essaye pas de faire ton Caliméro, ça ne prend pas. 
Nous contestons tes affirmations parce qu'elles ne sont pas crédibles, c'est tout.
Et si tu as des problèmes de foie, il faut consulter un médecin.





jellyboy74 a dit:


> Si tu ne sait pas lire j'y peu rien. Apple n'aurais pas marqué Vram s'ils avaient de la GDDR5, ils se serait fait plaisir à le souligné en gros et de dire "6 GO de GDDR5" , surtout si c'est par GPU ( ca on ne sait pas).


Tu confonds _plaquette publicitaire_ avec _spécifications finales_.
Est ce que l'on connait les modèles de Xeon E5 qui seront utilisés ? NON
Est ce que l'on connait les fréquences de fonctionnement du CPU ? NON
Est ce que l'on connait le modèle exact de GPU FirePro ? NON
Il n'y a rien d'étonnant à ne pas connaitre le type de GDDR qui sera utilisé.




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et ce dont je suis sûr aussi c'est qu'une carte graphique ca se change et pas une puce.


Comment se fait-il que tout le monde voit 2 cartes GPU et une carte CPU là où toi tu ne vois qu'une seule et unique carte mère ?
Chacune des 3 cartes pourra être changée individuellement.
Le design étant propriétaire, il n'y aura pas de possibilité d'évolution, sauf si Apple le décide.


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Juillet 2013)

En fait Jellyboy74 ne connait pas ce qu'il y a sous le ventilateur de sa carte graphique.


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2013)

Et bah les amis , en effet je me suis buté à confondre la carte mère et les 2 carte Graphique car j'ai pas fait attention à l'animation qui retourne la bête et qui effectivement montre bien deux ensemble de cartes! 

My god je sais pas ou me foutre tellement j'ai honte de moi là! 

Mais bon comme je suis bon joueur et que je sais reconnaître ma connerie je m'excuse platement. 

Faut dire qu'elles sont fichtrement bien intégrés les coquines! 

Bref il y a quand même un truc sur lequel je ferait ma tête de mule c'est la Vram!


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Et bah les amis , en effet je me suis buté à confondre la carte mère et les 2 carte Graphique car j'ai pas fait attention à l'animation qui retourne la bête et qui effectivement montre bien deux ensemble de cartes!
> 
> My god je sais pas ou me foutre tellement j'ai honte de moi là!
> 
> ...



Il y a un dicton que j'aime beaucoup : "tourne sept fois ta langue dans ta bouche avant de dire n'importe quoi", dont j'ai une interprétation personnelle : "vérifie toujours ce que tu vas dire avant de le dire"


----------



## iakiak (4 Juillet 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a un dicton que j'aime beaucoup : "tourne sept fois ta langue dans ta bouche avant de dire n'importe quoi", dont j'ai une interprétation personnelle : "vérifie toujours ce que tu vas dire avant de le dire"



Ah m... Va plus y avoir grand monde pour discuter sur les forums !


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> My god je sais pas ou me foutre tellement j'ai honte de moi là!



C'est rien, on peut tous faire des erreurs tu sais 



















































*NAN JE DÉCONNE !!! LA GROSSE TEHON SUR TOI SUR 10 GÉNÉRATIONS !! *


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2013)

Au début je me suis dis, mince il avais dû mettre un truc bien drôle et il s'est auto fail et puis je suis aller jusqu'en bas!


----------



## goudwin (4 Juillet 2013)

Personnellement j'ai cru à une blague ou à une partie de l'ordi en voyant la première image. Et puis je suis rentré sur la page d'Apple. Et là......

Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser. Je n'ai pas encore regarder les caractéristiques techniques de l'engin. Enfin bon, le jour où je devrais utiliser un Mac Pro n'est pas encore arrivé. C'est surtout le design sur lequel je bloque. 

J'hésite entre "Marrant, ça change, c'est petit, ça prend pas trop de place" ou "C'est quoi ce putain de coup de commerce ?!"

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que ce changement est vraiment utile, beau, ou alors Apple aurait-il dut s'abstenir ?


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Ah m... Va plus y avoir grand monde pour discuter sur les forums !



Évidemment, si tu considères que sur les forums on peut raconter tout et son contraire


----------



## JPTK (4 Juillet 2013)

goudwin a dit:


> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Est-ce que ce changement est vraiment utile, beau, ou alors Apple aurait-il dut s'abstenir ?



Je te propose de lire les posts précédents en fait


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Juillet 2013)

goudwin a dit:


> Personnellement j'ai cru à une blague ou à une partie de l'ordi en voyant la première image. Et puis je suis rentré sur la page d'Apple. Et là......
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser. Je n'ai pas encore regarder les caractéristiques techniques de l'engin. Enfin bon, le jour où je devrais utiliser un Mac Pro n'est pas encore arrivé. C'est surtout le design sur lequel je bloque.
> 
> ...



Dans sa présentation, Apple indique que la solution choisie est celle qui permet de concentrer autant de puissance dans un si faible encombrement, avec un seul ventilateur dont les pales ont un dessin très étudié afin d'obtenir le meilleur flux d'air possible pour le moins de bruite possible.
Il faut peut-être prendre en considération cette argumentation


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2013)

D'autant plus que certains studio on jusqu'a 30 mac pro alignés... donc plus petit, moins de bruit , moins de chaleurs je pense que c'est une demande direct à apple. Par contre l'acheteur passioné comme moi a de bonne raisons de tirer la tronche et de garder son modèle 2010!


----------



## MarcMame (4 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Bref il y a quand même un truc sur lequel je ferait ma tête de mule c'est la Vram!


Tu ne devrais pas, tu vas être déçu (ou ravi d'apprendre que tu t'es gaufré, au choix...).
Jamais, jamais, jamais Apple n'a partagé la VRAM sur ses modèles pro. 
Je ne les vois pas commencer aujourd'hui alors qu'ils mettent 2 cartes graphiques par défaut et qu'elles sont là pour OpenCL, c'est à dire bien plus que du simple affichage à l'écran.

Verdict certainement en Septembre.


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas, tu vas être déçu (ou ravi d'apprendre que tu t'es gaufré, au choix...).
> Jamais, jamais, jamais Apple n'a partagé la VRAM sur ses modèles pro.
> Je ne les vois pas commencer aujourd'hui alors qu'ils mettent 2 cartes graphiques par défaut et qu'elles sont là pour OpenCL, c'est à dire bien plus que du simple affichage à l'écran.
> 
> Verdict certainement en Septembre.



Et dieu sait comme je prie pour que tu ai raison! 

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est le terme VRAM et le "jusqu'à 6GO" car pour faire rapide ( peut être que tu sais ou pas ) la Vram fonctionne en 2 temps, ou plutôt deux modules. L'un stock directement les données vidéo et l'autre est censé puiser dans la Dram pour subvenir aux éventuelles besoins. 

Maintenant ont est d'accord, si on as 3 Gigas de GDDR5 par module et que ceux ci peuvent puiser dans la Dram pour envoyer du lourd, c'est déjà très bon. Mais si ils nous mettent 6 GO de GDDR5 alloués à chaque cartes alors là c'est champagne.


----------



## iakiak (4 Juillet 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas, tu vas être déçu (ou ravi d'apprendre que tu t'es gaufré, au choix...).
> Jamais, jamais, jamais Apple n'a partagé la VRAM sur ses modèles pro.
> Je ne les vois pas commencer aujourd'hui alors qu'ils mettent 2 cartes graphiques par défaut et qu'elles sont là pour OpenCL, c'est à dire bien plus que du simple affichage à l'écran.
> 
> Verdict certainement en Septembre.



C'est clair. Surtout que même si ils ne parlent pas de GDDR5 ils annoncent clairement la couleur en matière de puissance par rapport aux précédent modèle... Je vois pas bien comment on pourrait espérer un tel gain avec de la sdram partagée ??


----------



## surfman06 (5 Juillet 2013)

Ils ont sans doute développer ou optimiser le driver de ces cartes ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> C'est clair. Surtout que même si ils ne parlent pas de GDDR5 ils annoncent clairement la couleur en matière de puissance par rapport aux précédent modèle... Je vois pas bien comment on pourrait espérer un tel gain avec de la sdram partagée ??



Alors déjà ne pas confondre Sdram (Synchronous Dynamic Random Access Memory) et Dram ((double-data-rate synchronous dynamic random access memory) . La première fonctionne en simple canal et l'autre en double. Bref je chipotte mais j'en profite car beaucoup ne font pas la différence. 

Bref. Comme je l'ai dit plus haut tu peu très bien avoir par exemple une mémoire alloué sur chaque carte ( 3GO GDDR5) et un module qui gère la Dram histoire de doper chaque carte qui pourrait utiliser en sus jusqu'à 3GO de Dram. Ok ce serait une sacrée usine à Gaz mais ca se pourrais. Il ne faut pas oublier que ces deux cartes n'ont pour le moment ( de ce que je vois corrigez moi si j'ai loupé un truc) que le refroidissement traversant principal pour s'aérer les roubignolles! 

Après rien n'empêche de mettre un cross de 7850 sur un mac pro actuel (Avec rom hybride EBC EFI et un PCB court et flash) pour obtenir une énorme puissance. Par contre plus haut ca deviens chaud à cause de l'alimentation. 

Si Pour le nouveau Apple met à disposition d'autres cartes propriétaires j'éspère qu'ils ont prévus du large niveau alim .


----------



## DarkMoineau (5 Juillet 2013)

Une machine de gamer tourne à moins de 600 watts au total, en mono CPU et mono GPU, une carte graphique gamer est a moins de 300 watts, on est plutôt dans les 200 watts, les cartes pro sont des versions optimisées. Je pense donc qu'on doit pouvoir s'en tirer aux alentours de 800 watts l'alim, loin du KW de l'actuel Mac Pro. 

Ensuite il  y a déjà des cartes 3Go de GGR5 et même 6Go (Titan et les bi-GPU), quand la PS4 aura 8Go de GDDR5 (mais ce sera sa seule mémoire, aucune DDR a côté). Donc la quantité de GDDR du Mac Pro sera énorme sans être exceptionnelle en 2014.


----------



## iakiak (5 Juillet 2013)

SDRAM c'était pour rigoler. Je parle bien sûr de la DDR3. Bah oui si on veut être précis faut pas oublier le premier D pour "Double" comme tu le souligne. 
Car de la DRAM comme tu l'écris peut autant être Synchronous que Double.

Mais au final sur du GPU performant ce sera forcément de la GDDR5.

C'est quoi la GGR5 DarkMoineau ? Qu'elle différence avec la GDDR ?


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> SDRAM c'était pour rigoler. Je parle bien sûr de la DDR3. Bah oui si on veut être précis faut pas oublier le premier D pour "Double" comme tu le souligne.
> Car de la DRAM comme tu l'écris peut autant être Synchronous que Double.
> 
> Mais au final sur du GPU performant ce sera forcément de la GDDR5.
> ...



GDDR5 = Graphics Double Data version 5 -. C'est une unité mémorielle directement intégré au GPU et qui à la capacité de stocker et de traiter les informations vidéo seule afin d'alléger la charge processeur et d'envoyer les informations le plus rapidement possible. C'est un principe Clamshell (16x et 32x) ou une horloge en commande communique directement avec une horloge en écriture ( en double fréquence) , à la fin de l'instruction les fréquences s'alignent pour avoir un temps de latence quasi 0 et envoyer la commande là ou son prédécesseur devait attendre que le processeur fasse la demande. Ca c'est pour la différence avec la GDDR4. Après c'est juste une évolution de BUS et de vitesse de transfert de données donc! 

Je rentre pas trop dans le technique parce que c'est un joyeux merdier pas possible!


----------



## melaure (5 Juillet 2013)

surfman06 a dit:


> Comme quoi, les avis peuvent être différent  , seul l'avenir nous le dira, et surtout le prix de base
> de l'uc avec cartes graphiques, mais séduit comme même par le concept (d'slé de te décevoir )



Je n'ai pas dit que je n'admirais pas la réalisation et l'exploit de miniaturisation. Mais entre faire un beau produit et un produit utile il y a une énorme différence ... mais ce ce qu'il se passe quand on conçoit des produits de manière totalement isolée, secrète et surtout très très loin du client ... ensuite on voit le produit comme il est ou via le marketing Apple qui m'irrite fortement depuis quelques années en faisait passer la limitation de nos choix de plus en plus marquée pour un progrès ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que je n'admirais pas la réalisation et l'exploit de miniaturisation. Mais entre faire un beau produit et un produit utile il y a une énorme différence ... mais ce ce qu'il se passe quand on conçoit des produits de manière totalement isolée, secrète et surtout très très loin du client ... ensuite on voit le produit comme il est ou via le marketing Apple qui m'irrite fortement depuis quelques années en faisait passer la limitation de nos choix de plus en plus marquée pour un progrès ...



+1 

Le pire c'est qu'ils ont apparemment pas retenus la lecon de l'époque PPC. Le MBPr se retrouve avec de la mémoire soudée , osx est de plus en plus fermé, la mac pro 2013 est une vitrine du mode propriétaire etc etc etc. V'là que dans 2 ans ils nous sortent qu'ils repassent chez IBM pour les processeurs!


----------



## iakiak (5 Juillet 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que je n'admirais pas la réalisation et l'exploit de miniaturisation. *Mais entre faire un beau produit et un produit utile il y a une énorme différence* ... mais ce ce qu'il se passe quand on conçoit des produits de manière totalement isolée, secrète et surtout très très loin du client ... ensuite on voit le produit comme il est ou via le marketing Apple qui m'irrite fortement depuis quelques années en faisait passer la limitation de nos choix de plus en plus marquée pour un progrès ...



Je suis à 50% d'accord. Sur le côté marketing je suis aussi irrité si ce n'est plus...
Par contre moi je trouve cette machine très utile. En fait bien plus qu'un MacPro ancienne génération.
Perso j'avais abandonné les PowerMac et MacPro car ils étaient trop gros, trop encombrants et pas forcément si puissant sauf à prendre systématiquement le très haut de gamme. Mais alors le budget devenait absolument délirant...

Ça fait quelques années que je n'achète plus que des iMac, des portables, et dernièrement j'hésite à prendre un Mini. Ma "stratégie" est de pas trop dépenser et de changer régulièrement plutôt que d'acheter une grosse tour très puissante et très chère qui sera de toute façon rattrapée par un iMac ou un portable dans 2 ans...

Bah ce MacTube me fait réfléchir. Car si ils arrivent à sortir une version raisonnable en prix et en performance je pourrais vouloir y revenir.
J'ai besoin d'une grosse puissance de calcul, mais c'est tout. Pas besoin de payer pour des cartes additionnelles etc...


----------



## sylvanhus (5 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Je suis à 50% d'accord. Sur le côté marketing je suis aussi irrité si ce n'est plus...
> Par contre moi je trouve cette machine très utile. En fait bien plus qu'un MacPro ancienne génération.
> Perso j'avais abandonné les PowerMac et MacPro car ils étaient trop gros, trop encombrants et pas forcément si puissant sauf à prendre systématiquement le très haut de gamme. Mais alors le budget devenait absolument délirant...
> 
> ...




Je suis également 50 % d'accord avec toi... 

Penses tu que pour un Pro le fait de changer régulièrement de machine (tous les 2 ans) soit confortable sur le long terme ?

Car ok tu changes de machines, mais une machine qui peut évoluer toute seule, sans avoir à te soucier de récupérer à chaque fois tes données et documents, ne te semble pas plus adapté à un Pro qui à trouvé ses rythme de travail et réglages...?

Moi persos j'ai du switcher chez MS, car j'en avais ras le bol de changer de machine pour évoluer niveau puissance...Car ok on progresse, mais on fait toujours des concessions...

Sur un Pc , ok c'est pas Mac OS, mais au moins la machine est méga puissante, et je peux évoluer sans soucis si besoin, sans devoir réinstaller quoi que ce soit (sauf carte graphique si besoin) ?

C'était bien la force du précèdent Mac Pro tout de même...


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Juillet 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je suis également 50 % d'accord avec toi...
> 
> Penses tu que pour un Pro le fait de changer régulièrement de machine (tous les 2 ans) soit confortable sur le long terme ?
> 
> ...



Du coup t'es a 25% d'accord?

Voilà la raison qui fait que je vais garder mon mac pro encore longtemps, le plus longtemps possible! Dans tous les cas les Xéon sont encore très large en puissance de calcul, la Ram est elle aussi très large ( je pense qu'avant de plier les 32 GO de ddr3 va falloir y aller! ) et facile mettre une 7970 ( par exemple) flashé ! Pour les reste je trouves qu'avoir pleins de tiroir pour le stockage est essentiel alors que sur le nouveau il va falloir faire peter du TB2 !


----------



## iakiak (5 Juillet 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je suis également 50 % d'accord avec toi...
> 
> Penses tu que pour un Pro le fait de changer régulièrement de machine (tous les 2 ans) soit confortable sur le long terme ?
> 
> ...


Ca se défend.
Mais moi je ne me vois pas 2 ans sans tout réinstaller.
Que ce soit sur mac ou PC, quand tu bosses sur de lourds fichiers avec des logiciels qui évoluent tout le temps, je sais pas comment faire sans cleaner ma bécane au moins 1x par an.

Entre l'OS qui évolue (et du coup les drivers), les nouveaux softs (et du coup souvent les nouveaux drivers), les nouveaux formats (et du coup les nouveaux softs),... je suis bien incapable de tenir une machine stable plusieurs années (2-3-4-5 ans ?) en ne faisant pas le ménage de printemps.

Donc changer de bécane est aussi pour moi l'occasion de faire le grand ménage.
Certains softs qui marchent plus ou que j'avais totalement oubliés rose, c'est aussi souvent l'occasion de passer sur un nouvel OS ou une nouvelle version de mes softs.
Bref, ce changement de bécane n'est pas tellement plus un boulot que de maintenir une machine up-to-date. Au pire c'est quoi aujourd'hui ? 3-4 heures pour avoir une machine totalement opérationnelle. De toutes façon mes biblios 2D et 3D sont depuis longtemps indépendantes de la bécane. Donc il n'y a que du soft à réinstaller.


----------



## sylvanhus (5 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Ca se défend.
> Mais moi je ne me vois pas 2 ans sans tout réinstaller.
> Que ce soit sur mac ou PC, quand tu bosses sur de lourds fichiers avec des logiciels qui évoluent tout le temps, je sais pas comment faire sans cleaner ma bécane au moins 1x par an.
> 
> ...





Je comprends, mais si pour toi Mac Os ne tient pas plus de 2 ans comme Windows, alors pourquoi payer plus cher pour un Mac ?

Après c'est tres perso, car la poste, les imprimeurs et même les hôpitaux bossant sur Pc, ne formatent pas leurs machines tous les 2 ans j'imagine...Et ça tourne...

Sur un Pc vu que MS n'oblige pas à utiliser le dernier OS contrairement à Apple, tu n'as pas besoin d'upgrader tes logiciels si ces derniers te conviennent parfaitement...De plus tu peux y installer les nouveaux sans soucis, il suffit de savoir maintenir son Windows...

Justement pour moi un Mac c'est des années sans soucis, contrairement à Windows et les potentiels virus qui alourdissent la machine avec le temps...

Le reste c'est purement personnel


----------



## jellyboy74 (5 Juillet 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Ca se défend.
> Mais moi je ne me vois pas 2 ans sans tout réinstaller.
> Que ce soit sur mac ou PC, quand tu bosses sur de lourds fichiers avec des logiciels qui évoluent tout le temps, je sais pas comment faire sans cleaner ma bécane au moins 1x par an.
> 
> ...



Alors j'ai une petite astuce:

Tu télécharge copy carbon, tu l'utilise pour faire une image de ton mac sur un disque dur externe ( de taille supérieur de préférence) , tu formates ton HDD en GUID apple journalisé et tu recolle l'image de ton mac via le HDD externe ( il faut démarrer sur lui d'ailleurs avec alt) sur ton disque tout beau tout neuf tout formaté et tu te retrouves avec un mac en pleine forme


----------



## iakiak (6 Juillet 2013)

sylvanhus a dit:


> Je comprends, mais si pour toi Mac Os ne tient pas plus de 2 ans comme Windows, alors pourquoi payer plus cher pour un Mac ?


La stabilité. No virus. Un ordi qui ne se met pas à ramer tous les 3 mois sans savoir pourquoi.
L'interface, l'érgonomie de la machine que je préfère.
La précision de la souris (bah oui je continue à trouver Windows complètement nul sur ce point).
Pour une grande partie de ma banque de typos qui n'est pas compatible PC.
Bref c'est perso. Mais pour moi MacOS est le seul système que je veux utiliser au quotidien.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Après c'est tres perso, car la poste, *les imprimeurs* et même les hôpitaux bossant sur Pc, ne formatent pas leurs machines tous les 2 ans j'imagine...Et ça tourne...


Les imprimeurs... euh pas tous...
Les hôpitaux... euh pas tous...

Mais bon c'est pas tellement comparable.
Bien sûr que si je fais de la bureautique ou du RIP postscript je n'ai pas besoin de mettre-à-jour mon ordi.
Mais un nouveau codec vidéo/audio. Une m-à-j OpenGL ou OpenCL qui améliore la rapidité de mon travail bah pas le choix. Mac ou PC je mettrais à jour.



sylvanhus a dit:


> Sur un Pc vu que MS n'oblige pas à utiliser le dernier OS *contrairement à Apple*,...


What !!! C'est quoi ça. Où Apple oblige à utiliser le dernier OS ?



sylvanhus a dit:


> tu n'as pas besoin d'upgrader tes logiciels si ces derniers te conviennent parfaitement...De plus tu peux y installer les nouveaux sans soucis, *il suffit de savoir maintenir son Windows...*


Donc de le mettre à jour.


sylvanhus a dit:


> Justement pour moi un Mac c'est des années sans soucis, contrairement à Windows et les potentiels virus qui alourdissent la machine avec le temps...
> 
> Le reste c'est purement personnel


+1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------




jellyboy74 a dit:


> Alors j'ai une petite astuce:
> 
> Tu télécharge copy carbon, tu l'utilise pour faire une image de ton mac sur un disque dur externe ( de taille supérieur de préférence) , tu formates ton HDD en GUID apple journalisé et tu recolle l'image de ton mac via le HDD externe ( il faut démarrer sur lui d'ailleurs avec alt) sur ton disque tout beau tout neuf tout formaté et tu te retrouves avec un mac en pleine forme



Merci ! Je fais aussi. En plus comme je dois aussi gérer un parc d'une vingtaine de mac identiques le clonage c'est bien pratique.

Mais le clonage ne prend pas en charge mes installes diverses dans le temps.
Bah ouai sur mac j'ai l'habitude d'installer des plugs, des codecs, des biblios dans mes softs, etc...
(Ca aussi c'est un avantage de MacOS pour moi, j'ai pas des sueurs froides à chaque fois que j'installe un petit truc comme sur Windows).

Au final si je récupère un clone d'il y a 1 an je vais mettre quasiment autant de temps à réinstaller tous les petits trucs que j'aurais ajouté dans l'année... et je vais aussi réinstaller des softs (ou anciennes versions de plugs) qui ne me servent plus ou qui sont redondantes.
Bref je vais pas tellement gagner en réactivité et pas gagner énormément de temps par rapport à une full clean install.

Et puis pour moi ce nettoyage de printemps (sur la même machine ou sur une nouvelle) c'est aussi l'occasion de passer 1/2 journée à réfléchir à mes usages et besoins. 
Je trouve que ça fait du bien... comme de ranger mon bureau... ce que je ne fais que trop peu.:rose:


----------



## MarcMame (6 Juillet 2013)

En tous cas, depuis l'annonce de ce nouveau Mac Pro, je n'ai jamais vu autant de machines à vendre d'occasion à très très bon prix.
Pour moi (à titre perso) ça va être l'occasion de changer le mien pour la version 2012 à moindre frais.


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Juillet 2013)

Moi je grade le miens et j'ai même racheter un bon vieux PMG5 hier pour 70 euros!


----------



## MarcMame (6 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Moi je grade le miens et j'ai même racheter un bon vieux PMG5 hier pour 70 euros!


Houlà, un G5 ? Vu les soucis sur cette machine (en particulier celles avec watercooling), je ne le ferais pas...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2013)

MarcMame a dit:


> Pour moi (à titre perso) ça va être l'occasion de changer le mien pour la version 2012 à moindre frais.



Dis donc, toi, avec tous les CdB qu'on t'a filé, tu devais pas changer de pull et de coiffure, et t'acheter un sourire, avant ? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## MarcMame (6 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dis donc, toi, avec tous les CdB qu'on t'a filé, tu devais pas changer de pull et de coiffure, et t'acheter un sourire, avant ? :mouais: :hein:


Hé ho ! C'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité non ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Juillet 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Moi je grade le miens et j'ai même racheter un bon vieux PMG5 hier pour 70 euros!



Les con-cepteurs invertébrés à l'esprit étriqué se sont démené afin que la navigation web sur un G5 devienne un véritable cauchemar ! Ca commence à devenir sérieusement pénalisant sur 10.4.11.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Les con-cepteurs invertébrés à l'esprit étriqué se sont démené afin que la navigation web sur un G5 devienne un véritable cauchemar ! Ca commence à devenir sérieusement pénalisant sur 10.4.11.



Ah ? moi, je rencontre peu de problème avec Tiger, cela dit, le plus puissant de mes G4 est sous Leopard (server, en plus), et là aucun problème !


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Juillet 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? moi, je rencontre peu de problème avec Tiger, cela dit, le plus puissant de mes G4 est sous Leopard (server, en plus), et là aucun problème !



Tu dois certainement te passer de Flash et même là, ça reste quand même souvent très long à charger !
Gmail par exemple, depuis qu'ils ont renouvelé leur boîte d'envoi, il n'est plus possible d'y adjoindre une pièce jointe sous 10.4.11 _(tous navigateurs sans distinction)_. Sur 10.5.8, même problème avec Flash, le développement est fini et la dernière version est bloquée sur obsolète sur bien des sites. Google Chrome refuse lui d'utiliser une version ancienne du player et te condamne donc à naviguer sans ou a utiliser un autre navigateur plus tolérant. Certains CSS commencent également à se désagréger sérieusement sur 10.4.11. et je ne parle pas de bien des fonctionnalités Web2.

J'ai du me résigner à m'acheter un mini sous 10.5.8 et qui va passer bientôt sous 10.6 pour la navigation web. Par contre, je continu toujours à bosser sur mon G5 qui me sert également de radiateur quand par moment, le nuit est fraîche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Par contre, je continu toujours à bosser sur mon G5 qui me sert également de radiateur quand par moment, le nuit est fraîche.



Ah ? Moi, l'hiver,mon bureau est chauffé au G4 bi-processeur (bon, j'ai aussi un convecteur, mais ça fait trois ans que je ne l'ai pas allumé, le MBP est certes largement plus rapide, mais comme chauffage, que ce soit d'appoint ou principal, là, le G4 lui taille des croupières) !


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Juillet 2013)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Les con-cepteurs invertébrés à l'esprit étriqué se sont démené afin que la navigation web sur un G5 devienne un véritable cauchemar ! Ca commence à devenir sérieusement pénalisant sur 10.4.11.



héhé j'ai la parade ultime! 

En passant à 10.5.8, tu vas sur "my old apps" (tapes sur google) et là tu trouveras les maj Adobe flash pour Youtube. Ensuite tu passe en HTLM5 et tu te retrouves avec une navigation Web efficace et tu peu lire tes vidéos  

On peu d'ailleurs trouver sur ce site pas mal de maj poiur pas mal de programmes ppc! 

Après celui là va surtout me servir de post de prod en MAO.
edit: http://www.oldapps.com/mac
et
http://www.youtube.com/html5


----------



## JPTK (13 Août 2013)

Lol...
Le processeur du futur Mac Pro testé


> Si vous aviez le moindre espoir de voir ces configurations abordables, AnandTech a mis la main sur les tarifs de ces processeurs, de quoi prendre une douche froide. La puce testée sera vendue 2949,49$ par Intel ce qui signifie en extrapolant qu'une configuration de Mac Pro haut de gamme avec ce processeur, deux FirePro GL, un gros SSD et pas mal de RAM aura un tarif supérieur à 10 000 euros sans compter le stockage externe Thunderbolt indispensable pour l'accompagner.



Bon ok ça sera le haut de gamme, mais comment espérer une entrée de gamme à moins de 3000 &#8364; ? 
J'espère qu'ils vont booster le mini !


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2013)

Manque aussi la mention d'un, deux ou trois écran(s) UHD dans la citation, héhé !


----------



## jellyboy74 (14 Août 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Lol...
> Le processeur du futur Mac Pro testé
> 
> 
> ...



Dans le même article on peu voir que l'entrée de gamme Xeon commence à 228 dollars..... c'est le prix d'un i7 actuel donc je crois toujours à ma théorie du mac pro d'access à 2000 boules.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Août 2013)

Il n'est pas interdit de rêver


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Août 2013)

Non rien, à effacer


----------



## WinMac (28 Août 2013)

J'ai lu quelque part chez Apple que le MacPro n'était plus vendu en Europe à cause de normes électriques européennes que Apple ne peut intégrer. 
En ce cas un MacPro acheté aux US ne serait pas garanti en Europe... 
MacPro the end in europa ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Août 2013)

WinMac a dit:


> JEn ce cas un MacPro acheté aux US ne serait pas garanti en Europe...


A mon avis, la garantie Apple étant mondiale, ton MP acheté aux States est également garanti en Fr /Europe.
Apple n'a juste pas le droit de vendre ses MP en Europe.


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Août 2013)

Ouais enfin cette question concernant l'ancien mac pro elle a de un:

- Rien à faire sur ce topic 

de deux : 

- N'est plus d'actualité

de trois: 

- Une garantie ne s'applique que selon une région, de plus les normes électriques US n'ont rien à voir avec l'Europe

de quatre: 

- Ca fait quand même depuis Mars que le Mac pro à été retiré de la vente en Europe.... Mais ne tkt pas le tout nouveau sera bien dispo ( en septembre)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Ca fait quand même depuis Mars que le Mac pro à été retiré de la vente en Europe.... Mais ne tkt pas le tout nouveau sera bien dispo ( en septembre)


Même si le Mac Pro à été retiré de la vente, ceux qui ont acheté des Mac Pro avant sont couvert.
Reste à voir dans quelle mesure, si ce Mac acheté aux USA peut être exclu de la garantie, ce qui serait un comble


----------



## jellyboy74 (29 Août 2013)

Même après (le destockage) mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que si t'achètes un mac pro US, tu peu pas te le faire garantir en Europe, tu devras le faire prendre en charge par Apple US


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Même après (le destockage) mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que si t'achètes un mac pro US, tu peu pas te le faire garantir en Europe, tu devras le faire prendre en charge par Apple US



Je mets cela sur le compte de la cuisine interne à Apple, donc il doit être possible d'obtenir un arrangement en Europe pour du matériel acheté aux USA. 

Imagine une montre Suisse achetée en Suisse par un chinois, le kidam a un problème avec sa montre Suisse en Chine, et  qu'on lui dise d'aller avec en Suisse pour que la garantie prenne effet :love:


----------



## jellyboy74 (1 Septembre 2013)

C'est pas un problème de lieu dans l'utilisation mais dans l'achat. Aux Usa un produit neuf est garantie 1 an, en Europe 2 ans. Si tu as acheté ton Mac aux USA, il est soumis à la réglementation Américaine et donc s'il crame après l'année de garantie, hormis une question de bon sens, apple à le droit de refuser la totalité de la prise en charge.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2013)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> C'est pas un problème de lieu dans l'utilisation mais dans l'achat. Aux Usa un produit neuf est garantie 1 an, en Europe 2 ans. Si tu as acheté ton Mac aux USA, il est soumis à la réglementation Américaine et donc s'il crame après l'année de garantie, hormis une question de bon sens, apple à le droit de refuser la totalité de la prise en charge.



Quel est l'intérêt de Apple en cas de refus ?
A la longue, les européens n'achèteront plus rien de conséquent aux USA, c'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais en dehors des frontières de mon pays ...


----------



## jellyboy74 (2 Septembre 2013)

c'est pour ca que j'ai bien mentionné "hormis une question de bon sens"


----------

